# *~*McCoy Farm*~* - A Farm Animal RP



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

**~*McCoy Farm*~**         ---         _A farm animal RP_








(banner courtesy of BirdNut)





(banner courtesy of bella1210)


What is this? - This is a thread where we do something called RP. RP or 'Role Play' is when people create characters and use them here. To RP on this thread you will need to PM me with the filled out form below. I will add your character's description to the list below. You may have any animal that could be found on a farm, goats, pigs, cattle, sheep, horses, etc. I will allow there to be human characters also but you will only be allowed a max of three, to keep there from being more humans than animals. Feel free to ask questions here or PM me and I will get back to you as soon as possible. 

Rules - 
There will be no cussing of any form
We will only use our Lord Jesus name in ways that honor him
Keep it PG everyone! No extreme violence!
You will be allowed to have your characters have 'offspring' but it will in no way be explained! They will simply *be pregnant*
No one will under any circumstances shun or ignore another player
If you have issues with another player either PM me or them, do not bring it up here! 
Private things should stay private, please do not post any e-mails or PMs here
There will be no name calling
If you fight with another character it must be fair, you can't kill another players character unless they give permission, no sever injury of another players character unless you are given permission by them, understood?
If you feel another player is breaking the rules, PM me, please don't post anything about it
(If anyone has any suggestions or oppositions for the rules, PM me and I will try to fix it)

How to join -
To join you can fill out the form or forms below and PM it to me, feel free to add pictures if you want

This form is for the farm animals
Name :
Gender :
Breed (if any) : 
Type of animal (goat, sheep, pig, horse, cattle, etc. Anything found on a farm) :
Appearance (markings, color, etc.) :
Personality :
History :
Family :
Other: 
Summary :
BYH username :


This is a form for pets; cats, dogs, etc.
Name :
Owner :
Gender :
Type of pet :
Appearance (markings, color, scars. etc.) :
Personality :
History :
Family :
Other :
Summary :
BYH username :


This form is for humans (remember only 3 per player)
Name : 
Gender :
Appearance :
Personality :
Family :
History :
Other :
Summary :
BYH username :


*Humans* -  

*Farm Owner*
Jean McCoy - sentence in progress

*Farm owner's daughter*
_Stephanie_: Stephanie is a down right country girl also daughter of Jean. She has long brown hair, and glittering blue eyes. She is the athletic type. Stand about 5'2. Long legs and can regularly be seen wearing a straw cowboy hat and blue jeans. Loves horses. Most guys are attracted to her but she usually ignores them. Se can usually be seen ridding a horse. (Ducklover2399)

*Hired Hands* :
_Tristan_ - sentence in progress

_Shane_ - Jake is a lanky 16-year-old who has a major crush on Stephanie. He has strait black hair that comes down just above his chin. His normal attire is blue-jeans, black highly stenciled boots, and a baggy black t-shirt. He loves to ride. Monster is his cat. (horsecrazychicklovingkid)

_Elizabeth_ - is a 15 year old girl. She is 5'5 with long legs medium long medium brown curls. Her eyes are medium brown with streaks of gold and goldish maroon. She is very muscular for a girl and always tanned. She is a good respectful teenager who goes to church. She doesn't believe in drugs. She almost never drinks and when she does she doesn't loose control. She is extremely sarcastic and funny and a huge klutz. She loves her animals but will put one down if need be. She shows Hampshire sheep and saanen goats. She has a Quarter Horse that she rides in rodeos and some shows in barrel racing and team penning. She isn't one to talk about feelings or problems. She is country to the bone. She doesn't have a BF (at the moment). She has a very pretty voice but almost never sings. She isn't one to spend time on nails and make up. (manybirds)

_Adam_ - Adam is a nice guy. He is fairly tall (about 5'4). He has light brown hair, and fairly muscled. He is a from down south. Has that sweet accent. Like horses. Loves to work but does not neglect his family. He is about 16. Never had a girlfriend before, but he sure knows how to talk to them. He lived in Mississippi all his life. I'll write more later. (DuckLover2399)


_Anthony_ - His eyes are slightly sunken in and blue in the irises, while his jaw bone is fairly wide and squared. Anthony's hair is a radiant darker brown, shoulder length with natural mid-loose curls. He has a slight build but for the most part isn't exceedingly muscular and is perfectly fine that way. Is often seen wearing levis and some sort of t-shirt. Is only 23 years old.  Kind and very soft spoken, not easily annoyed. You have to really pick at him or do something horrible to get him to hate you. His parents and sister are part of his main family. Anthony's girlfriend was recently killed in a terrible accident that he prefers not to speak about. The man was raised on a farm ever since he was born, developing a huge passion for livestock of all sorts. His childhood was normal. (Zinniz-hen)

_Bella_ - is a tall female with blue eyes and blond hair.  She does not know much about her past her her parents.  She is also really nice. (Bella1210)


_Jade_ - Jade. (Or preferably \jango) has never really lived nowhere. Her parents died when she was young. She went to live with her grandmother who lived deep in the woods. Her hunting and fighting skills became very tuned. She ran away at the age of 17. She lived in the woods for about six months. Before she found the farm. High feminine voice. Slight Australian accent. She has long blond hair with varied shades of brown entwined in it. Her hair is slightly wavy. Very tanned and muscly. Usually wears leather jacket and jeans. Can tame almost any horse. (Ducklover2399)

_Lala_ - She is a 16 year old girl, she always wears a cowboy hat,a black skirt,and a blue skinny t-shirt that says ''Ridin' is my Life''.Is very sweet,loving,caring,brave,cunning,shy sometimes,and adventurous.Her mother died and her father left her for another family.She has lost so much..Has always been alone.Except she had her trusty dog and horse.People always gave her food for her dog and horse.She worked when she was young to feed herself and her animals.And now she found this place.Shes so lonely.but boys try to hook up with her but she blows them away,but their constantly bugging her for a date or something. (pekinduck<3er)





_Nate_ - is a sixteen year old only child his mother died when he was six. He is muscular and tanned he is also very handsome. He is very humorous and nice. He spends almost all of his freetime hunting or fishing. (the fisherman)


*Pets* -

_Lily_ - She is a purebred border collie.Her mother and father were purebred, and were the top border collie herders.So is she and also has royal bloodlines in her.Her owner is Lala a beautiful young girl.Looks like a normale border collie but with some grayish blue on her head and back.And has light blue eyes.Is sweet,loving,brave,cunning,and adventurous.Lala first got her when she was a puppy at a farm.She had 9 other brothers and sisters but Lala picked her. (pekinduck<3er)





_Monster_ - Monster is a white tomcat. He has one blue eye and one yellow eye. He loves to eat toads and keeps the farms mice population under control. He gets along great with other cats. Loves to be petted. He is pretty big, and Jake suspects that he has some bobcat in him. He loves to scare people, especially whiny little dogs. He belongs to Jake. (horsecrazychicklovingkid)

_Zeke_ - Zeke is Jaimz's dog. He is solid white and has short hair. He was a stray until Jaimz found him and brought him to the farm. He is a great mouser and a good guard dog. Despises cats. He gets along well with other dogs and loves to be the center of attention. (horsecrazychicklovingkid)







*Farm Animals* - (If I have any of these names wrong, PM me the right ones)(If you have any animals to add to my list, do!)

*Cattle* (cow/bull/calf) :
_Daisy_ - sentence in progress

_Afton_ - A gigantic standard colored Hereford bull with a deep red brown coat, white hocks, head, chest, and portion of his belly. His horns are large and pointed, wrapping beside his face. Massive muscles ripple from under his coat, primarily by his rump and shoulder. A gentle giant and very friendly around humans; although he can be a bit stubborn. He was born and raised at a beef cattle farm and became a breeding bull once he hit maturity. A month before he was to be slaughtered, his barn was lit on fire and he managed to escape with only minor injuries. Afton wandered for several days before he reached the farms. His family is unknown. He has fathered several calves before, though. The bull hates to be rounded up. (Zinnia-hen)





*Goats* (nanny/billy/kid) :
_Lottie_ - Lottie is a cute black and white pygmy goat. She is very insistent, pushy, and loves people. She loves to be scratched along her upper spine. She has brown accents on her ears, eyebrows, nose, and legs. Extremely picky and only eats the finest weeds. (horsecrazychicklovingkid)

*Sheep* (ewe/ram/lamb) :

_Taylor_ - is a 1 1/2 old Hampshire sheep. She looks like a old time Hampshire (which is just a Hampshire but it's shorter than a lot of todays hampshires and you can tell it easily from a Suffolk unlike in some new bad strains). She is 4 months pregnant. She is naughty and sassy and spunky. She is like a sheep! (manybirds)

*Horses*(mare/stallion/foal/gelding) :  

_Evander_: Evander is a young Arabian stallion. Favorite of the farm owner. He is a deep chestnut. With a small white star on his forehead. He is very muscly and stands about 15.2 . He is a sweet stallion but quick to be angry. Almost all horses love him. Easy to make friends with. (DuckLover2399)

_Black gold_: Black gold is a down right champion. Her mother is the famous racer eight belles. Her sire is bold ruler. She stands about 16'2 . Her coat is pitch black her long black legs are also black except for a small white spit on her leg. She has a small white snip on her nose though. She used to live at a racing stable but she escaped at a race. She is a sweet mare that everyone loves. (DuckLover2399)

_Spirit_: Spirit is a wild mustang. He has a deep yellow coat and long black legs with heavy striping on them. His muzzle is chocolatey black. His coal black mane reaches to his chest. His thick black tail brushes the ground. He has been caught twenty times and released after no one wanted him. He does not allow people to ride him. He is fiery and very energetic. He is nice to all mares but he will kill other stallions. He's a Kiger mustang born in Oregon and caught in a round-up in Idaho. He does not belong to Jean, but to Jaimz. He is very muscular and was the leader of a herd. (horsecrazychicklovingkid)





_Nira_ - is a beautiful, Peruvian Paso mare. She has a rich copper mane and tail with a deeply dappled chocolate body. One look and you can just see the Spanish in her. She is a winning show horse and a great trail ride. Her foals are always beautiful. She is of the shorter strain of the breed, being 14.0 HH. She can carry up to 200 pounds on her back, despite her small size. She is very sure-footed, as she was bred to carry her rider at fast paces over rocky, mountainous terrain. She rides in a Spanish Bosal and saddle. She is extremely sensitive, if you use spurs on her, she will buck you off in a heart-beat. She came to the farm after her previous one fell into hard times and had to sell her to keep their farm. She is sweet and loving, but has a flaring temper. The Spanish pride is there in every move she makes. (horsecrazychicklovingkid)





_Reno_ - is a showy Peruvian Paso stallion. He is of the taller strain of the breed, being 16.0 HH. He has a white star and perfectly matching rear socks. His coat is a bright, deep sorrel and he has a black muzzle. He is a winning show horse and jumper. He came to the farm after his rider was killed in a jumping accident. He loves to jump and to strut his stuff. He is claustrophobic. He doesn't have a strong desire to breed, as he his more of a people horse. He gets along well with all horses and gives other stallions their space, although if he is pushed, it might end badly.  His bloodlines trace back to Me Llama Peru. His gait is wonderful to ride, as he rolls your back and stomach instead of bouncing you. His front legs curve outward like a swimmer, but his back legs walk a strait line, one in front of the other.  He is high-spirited and requires a gentle hand. He rides with a Spanish Bosal and saddle. He needs only the lightest touch of the rider or he will leave you sitting in the dirt. He has extreme Spanish pride. (horsecrazychicklovingkid)





_Eden_ - An irresistibly gorgeous Egyptian Arabian mare with a sleek grey-white coat, concave face, a long sweeping black tail and mane, and very delicate, feminine features. Her eyes are large and full of expression. Very hard to pry one's eyes from.  Kind and loving, always willing to foal. Eden is naturally submissive to stallions. She was born on an Arabian breeding farm to two horses from the top bloodlines. Once at the age to ride, she was ridden as an Endurance horse and was often somewhere at the front of the horses. When her owners became too poor they unfortunately had to sell a horse and their most expensive to afford things once again. Eden is much stronger than she appears to be. Her voice is deep and seductive; and her bloodlines are much sought after by Arabian enthusiasts and breeders around the globe. (Zinnia-hen)





_Firefly_  - Firefly is the best cow horse on the ranch. She is Stephanie's horse and worked by her almost everyday. She was born and bred to love cows. She stands about 15'2 hands and is a gorges bay color. Her stomach is a light red color and as you go up her side it gets darker and darker. There is slight dappling on the lighter part of her coat. She has a small line of white between her deep auburn eyes. Her hoofs are a dark black in color. She was born at a famous cow ranch in Texas. She has lived at McCoy farms since she was six months old. (DuckLover2399)


_Tango_ - A Quarter Horse stallion standing at 16.0 hands, his coat is a sleek black and his two back legs have short white socks, along with one on his front right. Tango's tail is long and wavy while his mane is well groomed and fairly short. He has the typical body of a Quarter Horse, his hind-quarters being very sturdy, his coat rippling with muscle, and his cheeks fairly wide. Friendly, though easily annoyed with those he thinks are obnoxious. Thinks highly of himself because of his bloodlines and swears he can do anything he wants. Still very obedient with humans; especially Anthony. Tango was won in an auction at only a few weeks old by his current owner and was fostered by a mare who could not foal but always had a soft spot for young. He grew up to be the strong stallion he is today.  Fiesta Dancer is his dam and Ariba is his sire. Both live a few states over from Tango. He has as sired several foals before. Unbelievably calm for a stallion, which is why Anthony chose not to castrate him along with the fact his bloodlines were among the very best. Rides every Western event very well, though his specialty is reining. (Zinnia-hen) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Rain_ -  Rain is a pinto mustang. She looks like she walked out of a fairy tail. She is a pure white. Big spots of deep chestnut adorn her stocky body. Her tail is the deep chestnut from her coat. It is long, thick and wavy. As is her half chestnut half white mane. Her heritage comes from a long line of mustangs. Highly desired, that some national show jumpers use. She used to live in the wild until her herd was captured. They were fattened up and then sent for slaughter. The slaughter trailer was detoured by police. The men driving the trailer were sent to jail. The horses were sent to a mustang rescue. They became somewhat accustomed to people. Other mustangs were sold to various people, but Rain happened to be sold to Stephanie.  (DuckLover2399)





_Ginger_ - Ginger is a buckskin Gypsy Vanner mare. She is a total gentle giant. Her color is rare and saught after. She throws beautifuly colored paint foals no matter what stallion she is bred to. She is a great trail mare and has been in many cart races. She curently has a brown and white paint filly. Her pedigree is outstanding and her foals always sell in the thousands. She came to the farm after her previous owner got twenty good foals out of her and sold her off. She only takes to stallions she likes. She is very caring and motherly, and she takes care of her rider. She is extremely headstrong, but is very willing to please her rider. She shares a pasture with Bell. She stands at a whopping 16.5 hands and her hooves are the size of a child's head. She can inflit real damage if she wants to. She is very swift and agile, a good fighter on account of the fact that she lived in a pasture herd of twenty horses. She'll ride in anything that's available. (horsecrazychicklovingkid)





_Ruby_ - Ruby is a nice lined overo filly. Her coat is a deep silver with light patches of dapples along her back. Her long mane is a light flaxen color. Or better known as silver dapple. She has a broad band of white on her face. There are light creamy patches along her left side. She has a sweet personality. But can be a little snappy at times. (DuckLover2399) 





_Fever_ - Fever is a palomino Gypsy Vanner stallion. He is swift and fast, but calm and quiet too. He is one of the most gentle stallions and is a good riding horse. He stands at 17.0 hands and has been trained for dressage. He is young, but very well trained. He has had a total of four foals and all have been outstanding. His pedigree and genes are fantastic. He is very classy and showy, but not in the least snotty. He highly respects mares and treats them only with politeness. He is primarily used to a large English saddle and double bitted bridle, as he has done much dressage. He is a reliable ride and trustworthy to carry his rider safely. (horsecrazychicklovingkid)





_Bailey_ - Bailey is a brown paint Gypsy Vanner filly. He mother is Ginger. She is very energetic and loves to play. She has very good bloodlines and outstanding color. She is sarcastic and doesn't mind well. She hates water and bees. Unlike other foals, she doesn't stick with her mother very often. She has a very bright future. She would excel in any kind of sport and will probably become a show jumper. She is halter trained. 9more coming soon!) (horsecrazychicklovingkid)





_MoorLand's Totilas_ - Toto as he is called is a very interesting stallion. He is a 17.1 hand Trakehner stallion. His pitch black color glints in the show ring his piercingly white socks are bright making him stand out. His thick black mane and tail are cut for the many shows he attends. The small star on his head is almost veiled by his long black bangs. He is very broad and stands like a draft. His huge muscles ripple under iis fine coat in the ring. His blood lines are one of the most wanted in the world. He currently hold the world record for the amount of points made in dressage. Which would be a whooping 90! He is also extrodinary at jumping too! He was born in the Netherlands and sired one foal there. He was imported to the united states at a fairly young age. His personality is sweet and loving, but you have to remember he is a stallion. He does not take much to control though. Tame enough to let children ride him. (Ducklover2399)






_Momo_ - Is a Tall horse but not to tall.She is very pretty. She is a Mare of course.And she is a Pinto.She is Sweet,Calm,Trustworthy,Loving,Brave.Has always been with lala.Since she was a foal.Though Lala saved her from a sluaghter house when she was a just a newborn filly. Her Two-leg is Lala,a beautiful young girl.She is friends with lala's border collie Lily. (pekinduck<3er)









*Pigs*(sow/boar/piglet) :


*Chickens* (hen/rooster/chick) :           (I know this isn't a chicken site, but farms have chickens)


*Llamas* :

(Zinnia-hen) 









The stables : Inside









Outside view:





Tack room : 





Indoor riding arena :





Outdoor riding arena : 





Paddocks : 





Ponds : 





Corral/Round pen : 





Covered corral/round pen :





Trails :
Beginning of the main trail




Main trail in winter




Main trail - The main trail begins at the farm and connects to all of the other trails. If you get lost, look for the main trail. It is surrounded by trees on all sides and has gravel on it. The trees along it are marked with orange spray-paint.





Lake trail - The Lake trail branches off of the Main trail a mile into it. It leads to Carson's lake and is very over-grown from under-use in the winter. The trees along it are marked with yellow spray-paint. It has many dead-end branch-offs, so be careful to stay on it. 





The Winding trail - The Winding trail branches off from the Main trail three miles into it. It twists and winds around in the forest for five miles before ending in a name-less 20-acre clearing. The trees along it are marked with blue spray-paint.





The Mountain trail - The mountain trail branches off from the main trail five miles into it. It goes over Smokey mountain and crosses rabbit creek. This trail is only for experienced riders and horses. It is the longest of all the trails; it is twenty miles long. Ten miles into it, there is a small branch-off nameless trail that leads into Clover meadow. The trees along it are marked with purple spray-paint.





Blue trail - Blue trail branches off of the Main trail eight miles into it. Blue trail is the shortest trail, being only one mile long. It leads to Blue river, a popular swimming place. Oddly, the trees along it are marked with green spray-paint. 

Blue river - Blue river is a small river that runs through the McCoy property. It is a great place for swimming and has a large beach good for camping and picnics. It's name comes not from it's extremely blue waters, but from an old legend. The old timers of the area say that there was once a man who drowned there, but no one believes them. Although there have been a few strange sightings  and odd occurrences there. 





Clover meadow - Clover meadow is a secluded five-acre meadow hidden deep in the forest. The only way to get to it is through the mountain trail. It is the perfect place for camping. It is rich with clover and wildflowers. It's best distinguishing traitis that a beautiful dogwood tree stands in it.





Rabbit creek - Rabbit creek is a small creek with unusually deep waters. It is used mainly for swimming, as there are very few fish. The mountain trail crosses one of it's low spots. It is very old and has many rounded, smooth rocks that people travel to get. It is very deceiving; It's clear waters make the bottom look several feet closer than it actually is. There have been many drownings.





Carson's lake -  Carson's lake is a large lake accessible by the Lake trail. It is a great site for swimming and can be fished too. It's waters are very clear and quite shallow. It has a zip-line over the deepest spot. It is cold in the summer and warm in the winter because it if fed by a natural spring. 











This thread is not in any relation to any former BYC threads (GIF or SB), so please don't comment about it! If you have a problem, PM me, do NOT post it here! I know BYC has had problems with RPs but don't post about it!, PM me. I don't want to be mean, but I don't want anything to be started that could end in this thread being locked. 

*ATTENTION* : Threads can be 'locked' if severe name calling, arguing, fighting, or inappropriate things occur. If a thread is locked, no one will be able to post there anymore. If any of you all want to keep this thread and have fun on it FOLLOW THE RULES, please! 
(If extreme breaking of the rules happens with only one person, then the thread will not be locked, the person or persons doing it will be banned, so as I said, please follow the rules) 

Have fun everyone!

(Big thanks to Bella1210 and BirdNut for the banners!)


----------



## Ms. Research

Not into role playing.  Hope you get some players.  I've been on BYC and have seen these types of threads.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Not into role playing.  Hope you get some players.  I've been on BYC and have seen these types of threads.


So do I. I may have to RP with myself.  They are actually pretty fun.


----------



## DuckLover2399

I finally made an account woot!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> I finally made an account woot!


Oh my . . . .! You mean you weren't lexilou??????


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally made an account woot!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my . . . .! You mean you weren't lexilou??????
Click to expand...

Nope that was my sista. Sadly some rude comments made her feel upset zoo yea lol.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally made an account woot!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my . . . .! You mean you weren't lexilou??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope that was my sista. Sadly some rude comments made her feel upset zoo yea lol.
Click to expand...

That's why it closed. Does she have an account on BYC?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> I finally made an account woot!


Which of your characters do you want here?


----------



## DuckLover2399

No she doesnt . Ok I want evander, spirit, black gOld. (black gold it there yet though) (who is gonna be farm owner?$


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> No she doesnt . Ok I want evander, spirit, black gOld. (black gold it there yet though) (who is gonna be farm owner?$


I made a farm owner. Jean McCoy, Jean is a woman BTW. Any of your humans? How do i get Black Gold then?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

I need a summary for them.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesnt . Ok I want evander, spirit, black gOld. (black gold it there yet though) (who is gonna be farm owner?$
> 
> 
> 
> I made a farm owner. Jean McCoy, Jean is a woman BTW. Any of your humans? How do i get Black Gold then?
Click to expand...

Oh yea and Stephanie. She has a forum I just wanna make her show up at the farm like I did on gif.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she doesnt . Ok I want evander, spirit, black gOld. (black gold it there yet though) (who is gonna be farm owner?$
> 
> 
> 
> I made a farm owner. Jean McCoy, Jean is a woman BTW. Any of your humans? How do i get Black Gold then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea and Stephanie. She has a forum I just wanna make her show up at the farm like I did on gif.
Click to expand...

I will need summaries.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Evander: Evander is a young Arabian stallion. Favriote of the farm owner. He is a deep chestnut. With a small white star on his forehead. He is very muscly and stands about 15.2 . He is a sweet stallion but quick to be angry. Almost all horses love him. Easy to make friends with. 

Stephanie: Stephanie is a down right country girl also daughter of Jean (if that's ok horse). She has long brown hair, and glittering blue eyes. She is the atletic type. Stand about 5'2. Long legs and can regularly be seen wearing a straw cowboy hat and blue jeans. Loves horses. Most guys are attracted to her but she usually ignores them. Se can usually be seen ridding a horse. 

Black gold: Black gold is a down right champion. Her mother is the famous racer eight belles. Her sire is bold ruler. She stands about 16'2 . Her coat is pith black her long black legs are also black except for a small white spit on her leg. She has a small white snip on her nose though. She used to live at a racing stable but she escaped at a race. She is a sweet mare that everyone loves.

Spirit: Spirit is a wild mustang. Her has a deep yellow coat and long black legs. His muzzle is choclatey black. His mane comes down to a point at his knees. So does his thick black tail. He does not allow people to ride him. Though he may someday. He is fiery and very energetic. He is nice to all mares but stallions can be sketchy.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Evander: Evander is a young Arabian stallion. Favriote of the farm owner. He is a deep chestnut. With a small white star on his forehead. He is very muscly and stands about 15.2 . He is a sweet stallion but quick to be angry. Almost all horses love him. Easy to make friends with.
> 
> Stephanie: Stephanie is a down right country girl also daughter of Jean (if that's ok horse). She has long brown hair, and glittering blue eyes. She is the atletic type. Stand about 5'2. Long legs and can regularly be seen wearing a straw cowboy hat and blue jeans. Loves horses. Most guys are attracted to her but she usually ignores them. Se can usually be seen ridding a horse.
> 
> Black gold: Black gold is a down right champion. Her mother is the famous racer eight belles. Her sire is bold ruler. She stands about 16'2 . Her coat is pith black her long black legs are also black except for a small white spit on her leg. She has a small white snip on her nose though. She used to live at a racing stable but she escaped at a race. She is a sweet mare that everyone loves.
> 
> Spirit: Spirit is a wild mustang. Her has a deep yellow coat and long black legs. His muzzle is choclatey black. His mane comes down to a point at his knees. So does his thick black tail. He does not allow people to ride him. Though he may someday. He is fiery and very energetic. He is nice to all mares but stallions can be sketchy.


Would you like any of them in color?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evander: Evander is a young Arabian stallion. Favriote of the farm owner. He is a deep chestnut. With a small white star on his forehead. He is very muscly and stands about 15.2 . He is a sweet stallion but quick to be angry. Almost all horses love him. Easy to make friends with.
> 
> Stephanie: Stephanie is a down right country girl also daughter of Jean (if that's ok horse). She has long brown hair, and glittering blue eyes. She is the atletic type. Stand about 5'2. Long legs and can regularly be seen wearing a straw cowboy hat and blue jeans. Loves horses. Most guys are attracted to her but she usually ignores them. Se can usually be seen ridding a horse.
> 
> Black gold: Black gold is a down right champion. Her mother is the famous racer eight belles. Her sire is bold ruler. She stands about 16'2 . Her coat is pith black her long black legs are also black except for a small white spit on her leg. She has a small white snip on her nose though. She used to live at a racing stable but she escaped at a race. She is a sweet mare that everyone loves.
> 
> Spirit: Spirit is a wild mustang. Her has a deep yellow coat and long black legs. His muzzle is choclatey black. His mane comes down to a point at his knees. So does his thick black tail. He does not allow people to ride him. Though he may someday. He is fiery and very energetic. He is nice to all mares but stallions can be sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any of them in color?
Click to expand...

Sure any color you like!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evander: Evander is a young Arabian stallion. Favriote of the farm owner. He is a deep chestnut. With a small white star on his forehead. He is very muscly and stands about 15.2 . He is a sweet stallion but quick to be angry. Almost all horses love him. Easy to make friends with.
> 
> Stephanie: Stephanie is a down right country girl also daughter of Jean (if that's ok horse). She has long brown hair, and glittering blue eyes. She is the atletic type. Stand about 5'2. Long legs and can regularly be seen wearing a straw cowboy hat and blue jeans. Loves horses. Most guys are attracted to her but she usually ignores them. Se can usually be seen ridding a horse.
> 
> Black gold: Black gold is a down right champion. Her mother is the famous racer eight belles. Her sire is bold ruler. She stands about 16'2 . Her coat is pith black her long black legs are also black except for a small white spit on her leg. She has a small white snip on her nose though. She used to live at a racing stable but she escaped at a race. She is a sweet mare that everyone loves.
> 
> Spirit: Spirit is a wild mustang. Her has a deep yellow coat and long black legs. His muzzle is choclatey black. His mane comes down to a point at his knees. So does his thick black tail. He does not allow people to ride him. Though he may someday. He is fiery and very energetic. He is nice to all mares but stallions can be sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any of them in color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure any color you like!
Click to expand...

The question is what colors do you like?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like any of them in color?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure any color you like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is what colors do you like?
Click to expand...

Hmmm green blue purple red


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure any color you like!
> 
> 
> 
> The question is what colors do you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm green blue purple red
Click to expand...

Okay!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure any color you like!
> 
> 
> 
> The question is what colors do you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm green blue purple red
Click to expand...

Do you like the colors I put? Or do you want them in more neonish colors?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is what colors do you like?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm green blue purple red
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like the colors I put? Or do you want them in more neonish colors?
Click to expand...

Yea will you xo the red more like orangeish?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm green blue purple red
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like the colors I put? Or do you want them in more neonish colors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea will you xo the red more like orangeish?
Click to expand...

Okay!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm green blue purple red
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like the colors I put? Or do you want them in more neonish colors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea will you xo the red more like orangeish?
Click to expand...

Is this better? i can make it more orange if you want.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like the colors I put? Or do you want them in more neonish colors?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea will you xo the red more like orangeish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this better? i can make it more orange if you want.
Click to expand...

It's perfect! Mann I wish we had more people *sigh*


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea will you xo the red more like orangeish?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this better? i can make it more orange if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's perfect! Mann I wish we had more people *sigh*
Click to expand...

I know! MH flipped and backed out, TOM went offline. I'm quite sure equine won't. We need some way to attract people. Hmm . . . , any ideas? I wish we could notify people it's happening.


----------



## DuckLover2399

(shall we start talking to each other?  ) 

Black Gold walked on one of the many trails. The light reins dragged the ground. The thick black blinkers shielded her eyes from the sun. The light purple hood on her head was soaked with sweat. She sighed and confined walking. The foam sweat from the race still sat on her neck. The light raceing saddle on her back was crocked. From when her rider fell off. She whinnied weakly.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> (shall we start talking to each other?  )
> 
> Black Gold walked on one of the many trails. The light reins dragged the ground. The thick black blinkers shielded her eyes from the sun. The light purple hood on her head was soaked with sweat. She sighed and confined walking. The foam sweat from the race still sat on her neck. The light raceing saddle on her back was crocked. From when her rider fell off. She whinnied weakly.


Jaimz was digging a hole and saw her. "Hey girl" he said quietly
(i changed it to limit of 3 humans)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this better? i can make it more orange if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> It's perfect! Mann I wish we had more people *sigh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know! MH flipped and backed out, TOM went offline. I'm quite sure equine won't. We need some way to attract people. Hmm . . . , any ideas? I wish we could notify people it's happening.
Click to expand...

Idk turken might. Zinnia might.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (shall we start talking to each other?  )
> 
> Black Gold walked on one of the many trails. The light reins dragged the ground. The thick black blinkers shielded her eyes from the sun. The light purple hood on her head was soaked with sweat. She sighed and confined walking. The foam sweat from the race still sat on her neck. The light raceing saddle on her back was crocked. From when her rider fell off. She whinnied weakly.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz was digging a hole and saw her. "Hey girl" he said quietly
> (i changed it to limit of 3 humans)
Click to expand...

(sweet I'll probably bring Randy over) 

She looked up wearily.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (shall we start talking to each other?  )
> 
> Black Gold walked on one of the many trails. The light reins dragged the ground. The thick black blinkers shielded her eyes from the sun. The light purple hood on her head was soaked with sweat. She sighed and confined walking. The foam sweat from the race still sat on her neck. The light raceing saddle on her back was crocked. From when her rider fell off. She whinnied weakly.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz was digging a hole and saw her. "Hey girl" he said quietly
> (i changed it to limit of 3 humans)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (sweet I'll probably bring Randy over)
> 
> She looked up wearily.
Click to expand...

He reached out a hand and stroked her. "Hey" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz was digging a hole and saw her. "Hey girl" he said quietly
> (i changed it to limit of 3 humans)
> 
> 
> 
> (sweet I'll probably bring Randy over)
> 
> She looked up wearily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He reached out a hand and stroked her. "Hey" he said
Click to expand...

She groaned


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sweet I'll probably bring Randy over)
> 
> She looked up wearily.
> 
> 
> 
> He reached out a hand and stroked her. "Hey" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She groaned
Click to expand...

"It's alright" he took the reins and turned towards the barn.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He reached out a hand and stroked her. "Hey" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She groaned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It's alright" he took the reins and turned towards the barn.
Click to expand...

She carefully picked up her feet. She snorted wearily.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She groaned
> 
> 
> 
> "It's alright" he took the reins and turned towards the barn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She carefully picked up her feet. She snorted wearily.
Click to expand...

He led her to an empty stall beside a large tan cow. He untacked her and placed her in the stall before carrying the tack away.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's alright" he took the reins and turned towards the barn.
> 
> 
> 
> She carefully picked up her feet. She snorted wearily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He led her to an empty stall beside a large tan cow. He untacked her and placed her in the stall before carrying the tack away.
Click to expand...

She groaned as the tack was taken off. She looked around wearily. (hey you gonna bring Jake over?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She carefully picked up her feet. She snorted wearily.
> 
> 
> 
> He led her to an empty stall beside a large tan cow. He untacked her and placed her in the stall before carrying the tack away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She groaned as the tack was taken off. She looked around wearily. (hey you gonna bring Jake over?
Click to expand...

Yep. Jake jumped out of a rusty ole' pickup truck and ran down the driveway. He looked around for Steph. he had been gone doing something and was now back!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He led her to an empty stall beside a large tan cow. He untacked her and placed her in the stall before carrying the tack away.
> 
> 
> 
> She groaned as the tack was taken off. She looked around wearily. (hey you gonna bring Jake over?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Jake jumped out of a rusty ole' pickup truck and ran down the driveway. He looked around for Steph. he had been gone doing something and was now back!
Click to expand...

Stephanie was in the giant arena. Reining on a bay quarter horse mare. She had on her usual straw cowboy hat and some blue jeans.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She groaned as the tack was taken off. She looked around wearily. (hey you gonna bring Jake over?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Jake jumped out of a rusty ole' pickup truck and ran down the driveway. He looked around for Steph. he had been gone doing something and was now back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stephanie was in the giant arena. Reining on a bay quarter horse mare. She had on her usual straw cowboy hat and some blue jeans.
Click to expand...

Jake pushed his long black hair out of his eyes and rested his elbows on the fence. He was wearing black jeans, a black shirt, and highly stenciled black boots. He rested one foot up on the lowest bar of the fence to watch.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Jake jumped out of a rusty ole' pickup truck and ran down the driveway. He looked around for Steph. he had been gone doing something and was now back!
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie was in the giant arena. Reining on a bay quarter horse mare. She had on her usual straw cowboy hat and some blue jeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake pushed his long black hair out of his eyes and rested his elbows on the fence. He was wearing black jeans, a black shirt, and highly stenciled black boots. He rested one foot up on the lowest bar of the fence to watch.
Click to expand...

Her long brown hair blew furiously around her. She began herding a milking cow out of the mix. She began to turn toward him.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie was in the giant arena. Reining on a bay quarter horse mare. She had on her usual straw cowboy hat and some blue jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake pushed his long black hair out of his eyes and rested his elbows on the fence. He was wearing black jeans, a black shirt, and highly stenciled black boots. He rested one foot up on the lowest bar of the fence to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her long brown hair blew furiously around her. She began herding a milking cow out of the mix. She began to turn toward him.
Click to expand...

He watched her quietly, his once almost white skin now dark tan. The farm had done him loads of good.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake pushed his long black hair out of his eyes and rested his elbows on the fence. He was wearing black jeans, a black shirt, and highly stenciled black boots. He rested one foot up on the lowest bar of the fence to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Her long brown hair blew furiously around her. She began  herding a milking cow out of the mix. She began to turn toward him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He watched her quietly, his once almost white skin now dark tan. The farm had done him loads of good.
Click to expand...

She turned toward him and spotted him. A smile spread across her face. She still had work though so she began herding the cow towards a large corral.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her long brown hair blew furiously around her. She began  herding a milking cow out of the mix. She began to turn toward him.
> 
> 
> 
> He watched her quietly, his once almost white skin now dark tan. The farm had done him loads of good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She turned toward him and spotted him. A smile spread across her face. She still had work though so she began herding the cow towards a large corral.
Click to expand...

(does she need the gate or anything?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He watched her quietly, his once almost white skin now dark tan. The farm had done him loads of good.
> 
> 
> 
> She turned toward him and spotted him. A smile spread across her face. She still had work though so she began herding the cow towards a large corral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (does she need the gate or anything?)
Click to expand...

(oh yea xD I frogot to write that) 

She looked back at jake "hey lovebug will you get the gate?" she asked a broad smile was plastered on her perfect face.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She turned toward him and spotted him. A smile spread across her face. She still had work though so she began herding the cow towards a large corral.
> 
> 
> 
> (does she need the gate or anything?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (oh yea xD I frogot to write that)
> 
> She looked back at jake "hey lovebug will you get the gate?" she asked a broad smile was plastered on her perfect face.
Click to expand...

He grabbed the top of the fence and swung through it. He jogged over to the gate and swung it open. he wore a large smile on his face.


----------



## DuckLover2399

She and walked her horse forward makeing te cow go in. Se slowly backed out watching the cow.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> She and walked her horse forward makeing te cow go in. Se slowly backed out watching the cow.


Jake watched her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She and walked her horse forward makeing te cow go in. Se slowly backed out watching the cow.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake watched her.
Click to expand...

She closed the gate and slid off the mare. She ran to him. She ran into him hugging him.


----------



## kstaven

I want to be the herd boss so I can throw you all in a pen.


----------



## DuckLover2399

kstaven said:
			
		

> I want to be the herd boss so I can throw you all in a pen.


 haha you can't muhahahahahhah you can be a horsie though!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

kstaven said:
			
		

> I want to be the herd boss so I can throw you all in a pen.


You could be the foreman, if you want.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She and walked her horse forward makeing te cow go in. Se slowly backed out watching the cow.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake watched her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She closed the gate and slid off the mare. She ran to him. She ran into him hugging him.
Click to expand...

"I missed you" he whispered


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake watched her.
> 
> 
> 
> She closed the gate and slid off the mare. She ran to him. She ran into him hugging him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I missed you" he whispered
Click to expand...

She Countinued hugging him. Her arms around his neck. "i missed you"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She closed the gate and slid off the mare. She ran to him. She ran into him hugging him.
> 
> 
> 
> "I missed you" he whispered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She Countinued hugging him. Her arms around his neck. "i missed you"
Click to expand...

He held her tight.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I missed you" he whispered
> 
> 
> 
> She Countinued hugging him. Her arms around his neck. "i missed you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He held her tight.
Click to expand...

She smiled and looked up at him. Big tears streamed down her tanned face. She hoped her mom wouldn't find them.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Hello?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

'Ey.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> 'Ey.


ZINNA!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Hello?


Sorry, Mom didn't give me a chance to say bye.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Countinued hugging him. Her arms around his neck. "i missed you"
> 
> 
> 
> He held her tight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled and looked up at him. Big tears streamed down her tanned face. She hoped her mom wouldn't find them.
Click to expand...

(can she find them?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He held her tight.
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and looked up at him. Big tears streamed down her tanned face. She hoped her mom wouldn't find them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (can she find them?)
Click to expand...

(sure! Sorry I didn't awnser I was eatin porkchopss)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and looked up at him. Big tears streamed down her tanned face. She hoped her mom wouldn't find them.
> 
> 
> 
> (can she find them?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (sure! Sorry I didn't awnser I was eatin porkchopss)
Click to expand...

(roast) Jean walked around the corner of the house, looking for Steph. She saw the two and walked over angrily. "Stephanie McCoy, what are you doing?" she asked.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Lemme make a character... A cow perhaps?  :bun


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Lemme make a character... A cow perhaps?  :bun


Haha! A cow, definitely, it suites you!


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme make a character... A cow perhaps?  :bun
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! A cow, definitely, it suites you!
Click to expand...

  Thanks, thanks a lot.

Hmmm, maybe a Hereford?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (can she find them?)
> 
> 
> 
> (sure! Sorry I didn't awnser I was eatin porkchopss)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (roast) Jean walked around the corner of the house, looking for Steph. She saw the two and walked over angrily. "Stephanie McCoy, what are you doing?" she asked.
Click to expand...

She had a look of shock on her face. "mom" she sputtered. She looked at Jake.(make a horsie zin! Oh and yea tasted like pot roast)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

(I'll make a horsie and a cow.)


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> (I'll make a horsie and a cow.)


I'm fixin to make the form for my qh reinin mare.


----------



## the fisherman

(Its me!!! I go by the outdoorsman on byc)


----------



## DuckLover2399

Evander trotted around the farm. His chestnut mane fluttered in the wind.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Spirit the corral. Irritated. His rough Coat glinted in the sun.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The reIning mare watched the humans and made sure the cattle stayed were they were supposed to.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sure! Sorry I didn't awnser I was eatin porkchopss)
> 
> 
> 
> (roast) Jean walked around the corner of the house, looking for Steph. She saw the two and walked over angrily. "Stephanie McCoy, what are you doing?" she asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had a look of shock on her face. "mom" she sputtered. She looked at Jake.(make a horsie zin! Oh and yea tasted like pot roast)
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Okay, I have the form in.

A gorgeous Arabian mare trotted a rather flowing trot in the pastures, her sleek grey-white coat glinting under the sun as her long black mane blew in the breeze behind her. She lifted her concave head in the air and let out a single whinny.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Okay, I have the form in.
> 
> A gorgeous Arabian mare trotted a rather flowing trot in the pastures, her sleek grey-white coat glinting under the sun as her long black mane blew in the breeze behind her. She lifted her concave head in the air and let out a single whinny.


Evander eyed her. A whinnied. Her pranced away. A smile on his face.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have the form in.
> 
> A gorgeous Arabian mare trotted a rather flowing trot in the pastures, her sleek grey-white coat glinting under the sun as her long black mane blew in the breeze behind her. She lifted her concave head in the air and let out a single whinny.
> 
> 
> 
> Evander eyed her. A whinnied. Her pranced away. A smile on his face.
Click to expand...

She continued to trot, slowing down slightly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

1#
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2#
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3#


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I have the form in.
> 
> A gorgeous Arabian mare trotted a rather flowing trot in the pastures, her sleek grey-white coat glinting under the sun as her long black mane blew in the breeze behind her. She lifted her concave head in the air and let out a single whinny.
> 
> 
> 
> Evander eyed her. A whinnied. Her pranced away. A smile on his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She continued to trot, slowing down slightly.
Click to expand...

He nickered quietly and looked over his shoulder at her.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> 1#http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/040/c/d/Stock__Arabian_Show_14_by_ceara.jpg
> 2#http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2...stallion_stock_by_colourize_stock-d32w5yq.jpg
> 3#http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs18/i/2007/187/3/3/Chestnut_Arabian_11_by_littlenake.jpg


I always thought he looked more like this:


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evander eyed her. A whinnied. Her pranced away. A smile on his face.
> 
> 
> 
> She continued to trot, slowing down slightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He nickered quietly and looked over his shoulder at her.
Click to expand...

The mare skidded to a halt, dust billowing up behind her. Her naturally flagged tail fluttered to the side in the breeze as she slowly walked towards Evander on her dainty legs.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She continued to trot, slowing down slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> He nickered quietly and looked over his shoulder at her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare skidded to a halt, dust billowing up behind her. Her naturally flagged tail fluttered to the side in the breeze as she slowly walked towards Evander on her dainty legs.
Click to expand...

(oh yes I imagined him like that lol) 
He whinnied delightfully. His thick hair blew slightly in the breeze.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

g2g.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sure! Sorry I didn't awnser I was eatin porkchopss)
> 
> 
> 
> (roast) Jean walked around the corner of the house, looking for Steph. She saw the two and walked over angrily. "Stephanie McCoy, what are you doing?" she asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had a look of shock on her face. "mom" she sputtered. She looked at Jake.(make a horsie zin! Oh and yea tasted like pot roast)
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He nickered quietly and looked over his shoulder at her.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare skidded to a halt, dust billowing up behind her. Her naturally flagged tail fluttered to the side in the breeze as she slowly walked towards Evander on her dainty legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (oh yes I imagined him like that lol)
> He whinnied delightfully. His thick hair blew slightly in the breeze.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (roast) Jean walked around the corner of the house, looking for Steph. She saw the two and walked over angrily. "Stephanie McCoy, what are you doing?" she asked.
> 
> 
> 
> She had a look of shock on her face. "mom" she sputtered. She looked at Jake.(make a horsie zin! Oh and yea tasted like pot roast)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

(no i mean i had roast)
She put her hands on her hips.

"Hey, Mrs. McCoy" he said, scratching the back of his head.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a look of shock on her face. "mom" she sputtered. She looked at Jake.(make a horsie zin! Oh and yea tasted like pot roast)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (no i mean i had roast)
> She put her hands on her hips.
> 
> "Hey, Mrs. McCoy" he said, scratching the back of his head.
Click to expand...

She stared at her mother. She had a small grin on her face. "Jakes back". 

The mare glared at the cows.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no i mean i had roast)
> She put her hands on her hips.
> 
> "Hey, Mrs. McCoy" he said, scratching the back of his head.
> 
> 
> 
> She stared at her mother. She had a small grin on her face. "Jakes back".
> 
> The mare glared at the cows.
Click to expand...

"I see" she said, frowning slightly.

"Yep" Jake said uncomfortably.

(which one?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no i mean i had roast)
> She put her hands on her hips.
> 
> "Hey, Mrs. McCoy" he said, scratching the back of his head.
> 
> 
> 
> She stared at her mother. She had a small grin on her face. "Jakes back".
> 
> The mare glared at the cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I see" she said, frowning slightly.
> 
> "Yep" Jake said uncomfortably.
> 
> (which one?)
Click to expand...

"stop it" she whispered to Jake. She looked at jean. "any more chores?" she asked trying to change the subject
(the mare she was riding)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stared at her mother. She had a small grin on her face. "Jakes back".
> 
> The mare glared at the cows.
> 
> 
> 
> "I see" she said, frowning slightly.
> 
> "Yep" Jake said uncomfortably.
> 
> (which one?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "stop it" she whispered to Jake. She looked at jean. "any more chores?" she asked trying to change the subject
> (the mare she was riding)
Click to expand...

He smiled fakely.

"Yes, Daisy needs to be milked" she said "And you, young man, while she is milking Daisy, clean her stall" She said and promptly walked away.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see" she said, frowning slightly.
> 
> "Yep" Jake said uncomfortably.
> 
> (which one?)
> 
> 
> 
> "stop it" she whispered to Jake. She looked at jean. "any more chores?" she asked trying to change the subject
> (the mare she was riding)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled fakely.
> 
> "Yes, Daisy needs to be milked" she said "And you, young man, while she is milking Daisy, clean her stall" She said and promptly walked away.
Click to expand...

She looked up at Jake. Her eyes filled laughter. "we better go" she said beginning to walk toward the barn.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "stop it" she whispered to Jake. She looked at jean. "any more chores?" she asked trying to change the subject
> (the mare she was riding)
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled fakely.
> 
> "Yes, Daisy needs to be milked" she said "And you, young man, while she is milking Daisy, clean her stall" She said and promptly walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked up at Jake. Her eyes filled laughter. "we better go" she said beginning to walk toward the barn.
Click to expand...

"Yes, you had better!" Jean yelled, she had ears everywhere.

"Lucky" Jake said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled fakely.
> 
> "Yes, Daisy needs to be milked" she said "And you, young man, while she is milking Daisy, clean her stall" She said and promptly walked away.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at Jake. Her eyes filled laughter. "we better go" she said beginning to walk toward the barn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yes, you had better!" Jean yelled, she had ears everywhere.
> 
> "Lucky" Jake said
Click to expand...

She laced her arms around his waist "what?"0


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at Jake. Her eyes filled laughter. "we better go" she said beginning to walk toward the barn.
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, you had better!" Jean yelled, she had ears everywhere.
> 
> "Lucky" Jake said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She laced her arms around his waist "what?"0
Click to expand...

"You get to milk, I get to muck" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, you had better!" Jean yelled, she had ears everywhere.
> 
> "Lucky" Jake said
> 
> 
> 
> She laced her arms around his waist "what?"0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You get to milk, I get to muck" he said
Click to expand...

"ah" she said looking up at him. "I can muck if ya like"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She laced her arms around his waist "what?"0
> 
> 
> 
> "You get to milk, I get to muck" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ah" she said looking up at him. "I can muck if ya like"
Click to expand...

"No, I'll do it" he said, walking off to find a shovel.

Daisy mooed loudly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You get to milk, I get to muck" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" she said looking up at him. "I can muck if ya like"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No, I'll do it" he said, walking off to find a shovel.
> 
> Daisy mooed loudly.
Click to expand...

She laughed and headed toward the barn. She walked to Daisha stall. "hey girl" she cooned


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" she said looking up at him. "I can muck if ya like"
> 
> 
> 
> "No, I'll do it" he said, walking off to find a shovel.
> 
> Daisy mooed loudly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She laughed and headed toward the barn. She walked to Daisha stall. "hey girl" she cooned
Click to expand...

She snorted and snot flew out of her nose onto Steph.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No, I'll do it" he said, walking off to find a shovel.
> 
> Daisy mooed loudly.
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed and headed toward the barn. She walked to Daisha stall. "hey girl" she cooned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She snorted and snot flew out of her nose onto Steph.
Click to expand...

"ewwwwwwwww" Stephanie moaned "jakkeeeeeee I got a present for you".


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed and headed toward the barn. She walked to Daisha stall. "hey girl" she cooned
> 
> 
> 
> She snorted and snot flew out of her nose onto Steph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ewwwwwwwww" Stephanie moaned "jakkeeeeeee I got a present for you".
Click to expand...

Jake was busy throwing shovels around and didn't hear her.

Daisy nuzzled her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She snorted and snot flew out of her nose onto Steph.
> 
> 
> 
> "ewwwwwwwww" Stephanie moaned "jakkeeeeeee I got a present for you".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake was busy throwing shovels around and didn't hear her.
> 
> Daisy nuzzled her.
Click to expand...

She rolled her eyes and pet daisy. "god girl" she said walking her out of the stall.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He nickered quietly and looked over his shoulder at her.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare skidded to a halt, dust billowing up behind her. Her naturally flagged tail fluttered to the side in the breeze as she slowly walked towards Evander on her dainty legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (oh yes I imagined him like that lol)
> He whinnied delightfully. His thick hair blew slightly in the breeze.
Click to expand...

She continued to walk, her dark gaze soft and innocent.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare skidded to a halt, dust billowing up behind her. Her naturally flagged tail fluttered to the side in the breeze as she slowly walked towards Evander on her dainty legs.
> 
> 
> 
> (oh yes I imagined him like that lol)
> He whinnied delightfully. His thick hair blew slightly in the breeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She continued to walk, her dark gaze soft and innocent.
Click to expand...

He shook his head playfully and whinnied. He began to trot away.


----------



## DuckLover2399

I hate my mom! Hate her! I gtg! Bye hope to see ya in the morning!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare skidded to a halt, dust billowing up behind her. Her naturally flagged tail fluttered to the side in the breeze as she slowly walked towards Evander on her dainty legs.
> 
> 
> 
> (oh yes I imagined him like that lol)
> He whinnied delightfully. His thick hair blew slightly in the breeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She continued to walk, her dark gaze soft and innocent.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ewwwwwwwww" Stephanie moaned "jakkeeeeeee I got a present for you".
> 
> 
> 
> Jake was busy throwing shovels around and didn't hear her.
> 
> Daisy nuzzled her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She rolled her eyes and pet daisy. "god girl" she said walking her out of the stall.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake was busy throwing shovels around and didn't hear her.
> 
> Daisy nuzzled her.
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes and pet daisy. "god girl" she said walking her out of the stall.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Daisy nuzzeled her and followed.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> I hate my mom! Hate her! I gtg! Bye hope to see ya in the morning!


I feel you! That's why I keep randomly leaving cause she doesn't care whether I leave people hanging in the middle of a convo without saying goodbye. Even though I have told her and told her! Like the new banner?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate my mom! Hate her! I gtg! Bye hope to see ya in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel you! That's why I keep randomly leaving cause she doesn't care whether I leave people hanging in the middle of a convo without saying goodbye. Even though I have told her and told her! Like the new banner?
Click to expand...

*nods* very nice"! Yea she decided it was time to go to bed last night. So I had to get off i will probably do that for the rest of the week so be prepared.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes and pet daisy. "god girl" she said walking her out of the stall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daisy nuzzeled her and followed.
Click to expand...

She tied her up and began milking her.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy nuzzeled her and followed.
> 
> 
> 
> She tied her up and began milking her.
Click to expand...

Daisy mooed loudly. Her calf kicked and she stomped her foot.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy nuzzeled her and followed.
> 
> 
> 
> She tied her up and began milking her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daisy mooed loudly. Her calf kicked and she stomped her foot.
Click to expand...

She sat squeezed her foot. "moooooooom" she grolwed


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tied her up and began milking her.
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy mooed loudly. Her calf kicked and she stomped her foot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sat squeezed her foot. "moooooooom" she grolwed
Click to expand...

Daisy snorted. Her calf kicked again and her knees buckled. She caught herself and stood quietly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy mooed loudly. Her calf kicked and she stomped her foot.
> 
> 
> 
> She sat squeezed her foot. "moooooooom" she grolwed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daisy snorted. Her calf kicked again and her knees buckled. She caught herself and stood quietly.
Click to expand...

(to stephanie or daisy?) "come one daisy" she said finishing up and untying the cross ties "wanna go to the field?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sat squeezed her foot. "moooooooom" she grolwed
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy snorted. Her calf kicked again and her knees buckled. She caught herself and stood quietly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (to stephanie or daisy?) "come one daisy" she said finishing up and untying the cross ties "wanna go to the field?"
Click to expand...

(the calf is inside her stomach, smart one, she's pregnant)
She bobbed her head yes.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy snorted. Her calf kicked again and her knees buckled. She caught herself and stood quietly.
> 
> 
> 
> (to stephanie or daisy?) "come one daisy" she said finishing up and untying the cross ties "wanna go to the field?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (the calf is inside her stomach, smart one, she's pregnant)
> She bobbed her head yes.
Click to expand...

(I am the smart one aren't I? :bun So is she like gonna give birth soon?) 
She rubbed Daisha stomach and walked into the paddock.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (to stephanie or daisy?) "come one daisy" she said finishing up and untying the cross ties "wanna go to the field?"
> 
> 
> 
> (the calf is inside her stomach, smart one, she's pregnant)
> She bobbed her head yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I am the smart one aren't I? :bun So is she like gonna give birth soon?)
> She rubbed Daisha stomach and walked into the paddock.
Click to expand...

Daisy mooed again.
(yeah)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the calf is inside her stomach, smart one, she's pregnant)
> She bobbed her head yes.
> 
> 
> 
> (I am the smart one aren't I? :bun So is she like gonna give birth soon?)
> She rubbed Daisha stomach and walked into the paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daisy mooed again.
> (yeah)
Click to expand...

She let her loose. She walked out and closed the gate.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am the smart one aren't I? :bun So is she like gonna give birth soon?)
> She rubbed Daisha stomach and walked into the paddock.
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy mooed again.
> (yeah)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She let her loose. She walked out and closed the gate.
Click to expand...

Daisy ignored her and ran out to some grass. She began to eat like the cow she was.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy mooed again.
> (yeah)
> 
> 
> 
> She let her loose. She walked out and closed the gate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daisy ignored her and ran out to some grass. She began to eat like the cow she was.
Click to expand...

(*laughs*) 
Stephanie went to find Jake.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She let her loose. She walked out and closed the gate.
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy ignored her and ran out to some grass. She began to eat like the cow she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (*laughs*)
> Stephanie went to find Jake.
Click to expand...

Jake shoveled a shovel full of yuck behind him right into Steph's face.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy ignored her and ran out to some grass. She began to eat like the cow she was.
> 
> 
> 
> (*laughs*)
> Stephanie went to find Jake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake shoveled a shovel full of yuck behind him right into Steph's face.
Click to expand...

She quickly got most of it off her face. "your in trouble!" she yelled running off. She had a huge smile on her face.


----------



## manybirds

what kind of farm animal has NOT been picked yet? i'll start something.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*laughs*)
> Stephanie went to find Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake shoveled a shovel full of yuck behind him right into Steph's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She quickly got most of it off her face. "your in trouble!" she yelled running off. She had a huge smile on her face.
Click to expand...

"What?" Jake asked. He put the shovel down and looked around. "Hmm" he said be fore picking up the shovel again.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> what kind of farm animal has NOT been picked yet? i'll start something.


Llama, Alpaca, chicken, sheep


----------



## DuckLover2399

Chicken pig or sheep


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake shoveled a shovel full of yuck behind him right into Steph's face.
> 
> 
> 
> She quickly got most of it off her face. "your in trouble!" she yelled running off. She had a huge smile on her face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What?" Jake asked. He put the shovel down and looked around. "Hmm" he said be fore picking up the shovel again.
Click to expand...

She stopped at the edge of the barn and peeked around it. "hey Jake" she whispered. Her sweet voice echoed around the barn


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She quickly got most of it off her face. "your in trouble!" she yelled running off. She had a huge smile on her face.
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" Jake asked. He put the shovel down and looked around. "Hmm" he said be fore picking up the shovel again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stopped at the edge of the barn and peeked around it. "hey Jake" she whispered. Her sweet voice echoed around the barn
Click to expand...

"What?" he asked looking up.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" Jake asked. He put the shovel down and looked around. "Hmm" he said be fore picking up the shovel again.
> 
> 
> 
> She stopped at the edge of the barn and peeked around it. "hey Jake" she whispered. Her sweet voice echoed around the barn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What?" he asked looking up.
Click to expand...

"nothing much" she said quietly. "can't believe you didn't say sorry"


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of farm animal has NOT been picked yet? i'll start something.
> 
> 
> 
> Llama, Alpaca, chicken, sheep
Click to expand...

hehe what should i be? have ducks geese been picked yet?


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of farm animal has NOT been picked yet? i'll start something.
> 
> 
> 
> Llama, Alpaca, chicken, sheep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hehe what should i be? have ducks geese been picked yet?
Click to expand...

Nope!


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Llama, Alpaca, chicken, sheep
> 
> 
> 
> hehe what should i be? have ducks geese been picked yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope!
Click to expand...

Ok i'll have to pm the owner of this thread but i think i want to make 3 right off the bat. i think i want a person a goose and a llama


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stopped at the edge of the barn and peeked around it. "hey Jake" she whispered. Her sweet voice echoed around the barn
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked looking up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nothing much" she said quietly. "can't believe you didn't say sorry"
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked looking up.
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing much" she said quietly. "can't believe you didn't say sorry"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"What did I do?" he asked
9he didn't realize he hit her)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing much" she said quietly. "can't believe you didn't say sorry"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What did I do?" he asked
> 9he didn't realize he hit her)
Click to expand...

(i know  )

She walked into view. Her blue checkered shirt was stained brown. "what did you do?" she teased "look at me!"


----------



## manybirds

Elizabeth is my new caracter (horse is still making her sentence on page one). can she work at the ranch?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

A gigantic Hereford bull, appearing to be an escapee, grazed at the front of the farm.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He nickered quietly and looked over his shoulder at her.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare skidded to a halt, dust billowing up behind her. Her naturally flagged tail fluttered to the side in the breeze as she slowly walked towards Evander on her dainty legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (oh yes I imagined him like that lol)
> He whinnied delightfully. His thick hair blew slightly in the breeze.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> A gigantic Hereford bull, appearing to be an escapee, grazed at the front of the farm.


The Mare watched him. She trotted over. The tack still on her light back.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare skidded to a halt, dust billowing up behind her. Her naturally flagged tail fluttered to the side in the breeze as she slowly walked towards Evander on her dainty legs.
> 
> 
> 
> (oh yes I imagined him like that lol)
> He whinnied delightfully. His thick hair blew slightly in the breeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

She came closer and closer, her grey-white coat glimmering. "Who are you?" the mare asked in a deep, seductive voice.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gigantic Hereford bull, appearing to be an escapee, grazed at the front of the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mare watched him. She trotted over. The tack still on her light back.
Click to expand...

He let out an ear splitting moo and back away from her slightly, his huge horns glinting under the sun.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gigantic Hereford bull, appearing to be an escapee, grazed at the front of the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mare watched him. She trotted over. The tack still on her light back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He let out an ear splitting moo and back away from her slightly, his huge horns glinting under the sun.
Click to expand...

She trotted around him "cow why aren't you with the herd"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (oh yes I imagined him like that lol)
> He whinnied delightfully. His thick hair blew slightly in the breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She came closer and closer, her grey-white coat glimmering. "Who are you?" the mare asked in a deep, seductive voice.
Click to expand...

"I'm evander" he said warmly smiling


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mare watched him. She trotted over. The tack still on her light back.
> 
> 
> 
> He let out an ear splitting moo and back away from her slightly, his huge horns glinting under the sun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She trotted around him "cow why aren't you with the herd"
Click to expand...

He stood still, not affected by the horse. "One, I'm a bull. Two, I don't even live here."


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came closer and closer, her grey-white coat glimmering. "Who are you?" the mare asked in a deep, seductive voice.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm evander" he said warmly smiling
Click to expand...

"Ah," she replied, tossing her forelock to the side. "I'm Eden."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He let out an ear splitting moo and back away from her slightly, his huge horns glinting under the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> She trotted around him "cow why aren't you with the herd"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He stood still, not affected by the horse. "One, I'm a bull. Two, I don't even live here."
Click to expand...

"same difference cow" "go to the herd" she said motioning to a small pasture with cows.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She came closer and closer, her grey-white coat glimmering. "Who are you?" the mare asked in a deep, seductive voice.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm evander" he said warmly smiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ah," she replied, tossing her forelock to the side. "I'm Eden."
Click to expand...

"nice to meet you Eden" he said bowing


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She trotted around him "cow why aren't you with the herd"
> 
> 
> 
> He stood still, not affected by the horse. "One, I'm a bull. Two, I don't even live here."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "same difference cow" "go to the herd" she said motioning to a small pasture with cows.
Click to expand...

"Why should I?" he asked, indifferent towards the mare.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He stood still, not affected by the horse. "One, I'm a bull. Two, I don't even live here."
> 
> 
> 
> "same difference cow" "go to the herd" she said motioning to a small pasture with cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why should I?" he asked, indifferent towards the mare.
Click to expand...

"because I told you" she snarled


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Is the color better now?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm evander" he said warmly smiling
> 
> 
> 
> "Ah," she replied, tossing her forelock to the side. "I'm Eden."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nice to meet you Eden" he said bowing
Click to expand...

She grinned. "It's great to meet you too."


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What did I do?" he asked
> 9he didn't realize he hit her)
> 
> 
> 
> (i know  )
> 
> She walked into view. Her blue checkered shirt was stained brown. "what did you do?" she teased "look at me!"
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Is the color better now?


Yep!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ah," she replied, tossing her forelock to the side. "I'm Eden."
> 
> 
> 
> "nice to meet you Eden" he said bowing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She grinned. "It's great to meet you too."
Click to expand...

"thank you" he said warmly. "you seem" he paused


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "same difference cow" "go to the herd" she said motioning to a small pasture with cows.
> 
> 
> 
> "Why should I?" he asked, indifferent towards the mare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "because I told you" she snarled
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "same difference cow" "go to the herd" she said motioning to a small pasture with cows.
> 
> 
> 
> "Why should I?" he asked, indifferent towards the mare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "because I told you" she snarled
Click to expand...

"A little horse is NOT going to tell me what to do," he snorted before leaning his huge head down to graze once again.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nice to meet you Eden" he said bowing
> 
> 
> 
> She grinned. "It's great to meet you too."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "thank you" he said warmly. "you seem" he paused
Click to expand...

"I seem?..."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why should I?" he asked, indifferent towards the mare.
> 
> 
> 
> "because I told you" she snarled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A little horse is NOT going to tell me what to do," he snorted before leaning his huge head down to graze once again.
Click to expand...

She snarled and kicked his side. She whinnied for a two-leg. She backed away.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She grinned. "It's great to meet you too."
> 
> 
> 
> "thank you" he said warmly. "you seem" he paused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I seem?..."
Click to expand...

"not like everyone else" he said quietly walking around her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What did I do?" he asked
> 9he didn't realize he hit her)
> 
> 
> 
> (i know  )
> 
> She walked into view. Her blue checkered shirt was stained brown. "what did you do?" she teased "look at me!"
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What did I do?" he asked
> 9he didn't realize he hit her)
> 
> 
> 
> (i know  )
> 
> She walked into view. Her blue checkered shirt was stained brown. "what did you do?" she teased "look at me!"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

he dropped the shovel in shock. It fell on his foot. He yelled and grabbed his foot. he began hopping around the barn. "I'm, sooo sorry!" he said.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i know  )
> 
> She walked into view. Her blue checkered shirt was stained brown. "what did you do?" she teased "look at me!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he dropped the shovel in shock. It fell on his foot. He yelled and grabbed his foot. he began hopping around the barn. "I'm, sooo sorry!" he said.
Click to expand...

She went to him. "stop it ya big baby" she said her smiling widening.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "because I told you" she snarled
> 
> 
> 
> "A little horse is NOT going to tell me what to do," he snorted before leaning his huge head down to graze once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She snarled and kicked his side. She whinnied for a two-leg. She backed away.
Click to expand...

The bull, being pure muscle, only felt a slight nudge. He snorted at the horse and pawed at the ground angrily.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

A loud "BLEAHHHHHHH!!!!" could be heard from somewhere on the farm.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "thank you" he said warmly. "you seem" he paused
> 
> 
> 
> "I seem?..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "not like everyone else" he said quietly walking around her.
Click to expand...

"How so?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> A loud "BLEAHHHHHHH!!!!" could be heard from somewhere on the farm.


Stephanie eyes widened "Jake!" she almost screamed


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A little horse is NOT going to tell me what to do," he snorted before leaning his huge head down to graze once again.
> 
> 
> 
> She snarled and kicked his side. She whinnied for a two-leg. She backed away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bull, being pure muscle, only felt a slight nudge. He snorted at the horse and pawed at the ground angrily.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A little horse is NOT going to tell me what to do," he snorted before leaning his huge head down to graze once again.
> 
> 
> 
> She snarled and kicked his side. She whinnied for a two-leg. She backed away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bull, being pure muscle, only felt a slight nudge. He snorted at the horse and pawed at the ground angrily.
Click to expand...

She trotted out of sight. She was heading toward the house.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I seem?..."
> 
> 
> 
> "not like everyone else" he said quietly walking around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "How so?"
Click to expand...

"not so" he laughed "cowy"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he dropped the shovel in shock. It fell on his foot. He yelled and grabbed his foot. he began hopping around the barn. "I'm, sooo sorry!" he said.
> 
> 
> 
> She went to him. "stop it ya big baby" she said her smiling widening.
Click to expand...

"It hurts" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he dropped the shovel in shock. It fell on his foot. He yelled and grabbed his foot. he began hopping around the barn. "I'm, sooo sorry!" he said.
> 
> 
> 
> She went to him. "stop it ya big baby" she said her smiling widening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It hurts" he said
Click to expand...

"ah, did you hear that?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A loud "BLEAHHHHHHH!!!!" could be heard from somewhere on the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie eyes widened "Jake!" she almost screamed
Click to expand...

The sound could be heard again.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She snarled and kicked his side. She whinnied for a two-leg. She backed away.
> 
> 
> 
> The bull, being pure muscle, only felt a slight nudge. He snorted at the horse and pawed at the ground angrily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She trotted out of sight. She was heading toward the house.
Click to expand...

He cocked a brow and walked towards the cow pastures to see if there was anyone there. "Hello?" the bull mooed.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "not like everyone else" he said quietly walking around her.
> 
> 
> 
> "How so?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "not so" he laughed "cowy"
Click to expand...

Eden grinned.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She went to him. "stop it ya big baby" she said her smiling widening.
> 
> 
> 
> "It hurts" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ah, did you hear that?"
Click to expand...

"Hear what?' he asekd


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bull, being pure muscle, only felt a slight nudge. He snorted at the horse and pawed at the ground angrily.
> 
> 
> 
> She trotted out of sight. She was heading toward the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cocked a brow and walked towards the cow pastures to see if there was anyone there. "Hello?" the bull mooed.
Click to expand...

There was an open gate. An irresitable Hereford cow stood just inside of it. She battered her eyes


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How so?"
> 
> 
> 
> "not so" he laughed "cowy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eden grinned.
Click to expand...

He nickered


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It hurts" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "ah, did you hear that?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hear what?' he asekd
Click to expand...

"come on!" she said tugging at his shirt


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She trotted out of sight. She was heading toward the house.
> 
> 
> 
> He cocked a brow and walked towards the cow pastures to see if there was anyone there. "Hello?" the bull mooed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was an open gate. An irresitable Hereford cow stood just inside of it. She battered her eyes
Click to expand...

(LOL.)

He looked at her from where he was. "Oh, hi."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He cocked a brow and walked towards the cow pastures to see if there was anyone there. "Hello?" the bull mooed.
> 
> 
> 
> There was an open gate. An irresitable Hereford cow stood just inside of it. She battered her eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (LOL.)
> 
> He looked at her from where he was. "Oh, hi."
Click to expand...

(irk!) "hello"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was an open gate. An irresitable Hereford cow stood just inside of it. She battered her eyes
> 
> 
> 
> (LOL.)
> 
> He looked at her from where he was. "Oh, hi."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (irk!) "hello"
Click to expand...

"Do you happen to know where I am?" he asked in a kind tone of voice. "I escaped from a barn fire a few days ago and I've been wandering ever since."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (LOL.)
> 
> He looked at her from where he was. "Oh, hi."
> 
> 
> 
> (irk!) "hello"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Do you happen to know where I am?" he asked in a kind tone of voice. "I escaped from a barn fire a few days ago and I've been wandering ever since."
Click to expand...

"Some Farm" She said sweetly "They saved me from slaughter"


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ah, did you hear that?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Hear what?' he asekd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "come on!" she said tugging at his shirt
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "not so" he laughed "cowy"
> 
> 
> 
> Eden grinned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He nickered
Click to expand...

Eden leaned her arched neck down to graze.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ah, did you hear that?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Hear what?' he asekd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "come on!" she said tugging at his shirt
Click to expand...

The sound was heard again. "Let's go" he said


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (irk!) "hello"
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you happen to know where I am?" he asked in a kind tone of voice. "I escaped from a barn fire a few days ago and I've been wandering ever since."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Some Farm" She said sweetly "They saved me from slaughter"
Click to expand...

He heaved a sigh of relief, his nose ring flitting upwards. "Good. If they end up taking me I'll be saved from becoming a steak; which my old farm was going to do to me."


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hear what?' he asekd
> 
> 
> 
> "come on!" she said tugging at his shirt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sound was heard again. "Let's go" he said
Click to expand...

"yes" she said beginning to run now


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you happen to know where I am?" he asked in a kind tone of voice. "I escaped from a barn fire a few days ago and I've been wandering ever since."
> 
> 
> 
> "Some Farm" She said sweetly "They saved me from slaughter"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He heaved a sigh of relief, his nose ring flitting upwards. "Good. If they end up taking me I'll be saved from becoming a steak; which my old farm was going to do to me."
Click to expand...

"ah" she said "met firefly yet?" (the mare)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Some Farm" She said sweetly "They saved me from slaughter"
> 
> 
> 
> He heaved a sigh of relief, his nose ring flitting upwards. "Good. If they end up taking me I'll be saved from becoming a steak; which my old farm was going to do to me."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ah" she said "met firefly yet?" (the mare)
Click to expand...

(Ah.)

"I don't know. Was she the one who kicked me earlier?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He heaved a sigh of relief, his nose ring flitting upwards. "Good. If they end up taking me I'll be saved from becoming a steak; which my old farm was going to do to me."
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" she said "met firefly yet?" (the mare)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Ah.)
> 
> "I don't know. Was she the one who kicked me earlier?"
Click to expand...

"so you have Met her"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "come on!" she said tugging at his shirt
> 
> 
> 
> The sound was heard again. "Let's go" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes" she said beginning to run now
Click to expand...

He stopped by the pen of a short little goat, not even as high as his knees "It couldn't be, could it?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sound was heard again. "Let's go" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" she said beginning to run now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He stopped by the pen of a short little goat, not even as high as his knees "It couldn't be, could it?"
Click to expand...

"what?" she asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hear what?' he asekd
> 
> 
> 
> "come on!" she said tugging at his shirt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sound was heard again. "Let's go" he said
Click to expand...

He watched her


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" she said beginning to run now
> 
> 
> 
> He stopped by the pen of a short little goat, not even as high as his knees "It couldn't be, could it?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "what?" she asked
Click to expand...

"BLEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!" the goat yelled suddenly


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" she said "met firefly yet?" (the mare)
> 
> 
> 
> (Ah.)
> 
> "I don't know. Was she the one who kicked me earlier?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "so you have Met her"
Click to expand...

"Apparently."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Should I make the quarter horse look like any of these? 

1# 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2# 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3# 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4# 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5#


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He stopped by the pen of a short little goat, not even as high as his knees "It couldn't be, could it?"
> 
> 
> 
> "what?" she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "BLEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!" the goat yelled suddenly
Click to expand...

"Jake!"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ah.)
> 
> "I don't know. Was she the one who kicked me earlier?"
> 
> 
> 
> "so you have Met her"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Apparently."
Click to expand...

"yes"


----------



## manybirds

(I made a hampshire sheep that lives with the goats) 

Taylor pricked her ears at the tiny anoying goat as it bellowed and bleated and screamed


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "what?" she asked
> 
> 
> 
> "BLEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!" the goat yelled suddenly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jake!"
Click to expand...

"hey, Lottie" Jake said petting the goat, she humffed happily.


----------



## manybirds

elizabeth ran over. she saw two other workers by the goat/sheep pen she trotted over, there was teenage guy and girl.

'eerrrrr did u know there is a rather large bull loose in the front yard?' she asked.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BLEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!" the goat yelled suddenly
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hey, Lottie" Jake said petting the goat, she humffed happily.
Click to expand...

"brat" Stephanie said. (u see the pics?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> elizabeth ran over. she saw two other workers by the goat/sheep pen she trotted over, there was teenage guy and girl.
> 
> 'eerrrrr did u know there is a rather large bull loose in the front yard?' she asked.


FireFly reared in the front yard. She huffed "two-legs" the tack jingles against her side.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth ran over. she saw two other workers by the goat/sheep pen she trotted over, there was teenage guy and girl.
> 
> 'eerrrrr did u know there is a rather large bull loose in the front yard?' she asked.
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly reared in the front yard. She huffed "two-legs" the tack jingles against her side.
Click to expand...

'um if i where u i would hurry, it's over by the pasture by one of your cows and looks about ready to break down your fence


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake!"
> 
> 
> 
> "hey, Lottie" Jake said petting the goat, she humffed happily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "brat" Stephanie said. (u see the pics?)
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Should I make the quarter horse look like any of these?
> 
> 1# http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/170/5/a/quarter_horse_stock_47_by_tragedyseen-d3jdflp.jpg
> 
> 2# http://th03.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE...r_horse_335_by_fantasydesignstock-d2yzv49.jpg
> 
> 3# http://th01.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE...er_horse_72_by_fantasydesignstock-d1j8mdu.jpg
> 
> 4# http://th09.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2010/224/b/f/Goldie_6_by_FantasyDesignStock.jpg
> 
> 5# http://th07.deviantart.net/fs42/PRE/i/2009/159/9/d/Quarter_Horse_255_by_FantasyDesignStock.jpg


The second and fourth one are my favorites.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "so you have Met her"
> 
> 
> 
> "Apparently."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes"
Click to expand...

"So, what should I call you?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I make the quarter horse look like any of these?
> 
> 1# http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/170/5/a/quarter_horse_stock_47_by_tragedyseen-d3jdflp.jpg
> 
> 2# http://th03.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE...r_horse_335_by_fantasydesignstock-d2yzv49.jpg
> 
> 3# http://th01.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE...er_horse_72_by_fantasydesignstock-d1j8mdu.jpg
> 
> 4# http://th09.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2010/224/b/f/Goldie_6_by_FantasyDesignStock.jpg
> 
> 5# http://th07.deviantart.net/fs42/PRE/i/2009/159/9/d/Quarter_Horse_255_by_FantasyDesignStock.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> The second and fourth one are my favorites.
Click to expand...

Me to lol so which one?


----------



## manybirds

if i where u i would just go with a plane old bay. it's a beautiful color but no one ever picks it because its so comon.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Apparently."
> 
> 
> 
> "yes"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So, what should I call you?"
Click to expand...

"I uhm don't really have a name.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> if i where u i would just go with a plane old bay. it's a beautiful color but no one ever picks it because its so comon.


Already have a bay.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i where u i would just go with a plane old bay. it's a beautiful color but no one ever picks it because its so comon.
> 
> 
> 
> Already have a bay.
Click to expand...

The second one is a bay...Maybe you'd want the palomino.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i where u i would just go with a plane old bay. it's a beautiful color but no one ever picks it because its so comon.
> 
> 
> 
> Already have a bay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second one is a bay...Maybe you'd want the palomino.
Click to expand...

I know I have like a regular bay. I really like the number two. Grrrrr so hard to choose.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake!"
> 
> 
> 
> "hey, Lottie" Jake said petting the goat, she humffed happily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "brat" Stephanie said. (u see the pics?)
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes"
> 
> 
> 
> "So, what should I call you?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I uhm don't really have a name.
Click to expand...

"Really?" he said, frowning.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So, what should I call you?"
> 
> 
> 
> "I uhm don't really have a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Really?" he said, frowning.
Click to expand...

Yea"


----------



## manybirds

how about buckskin? that ones very pretty


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> how about buckskin? that ones very pretty


Hmmm


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> how about buckskin? that ones very pretty


They're all very pretty. Either way, s/he will look nice.


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> elizabeth ran over. she saw two other workers by the goat/sheep pen she trotted over, there was teenage guy and girl.
> 
> 'eerrrrr did u know there is a rather large bull loose in the front yard?' she asked.


um i know the goats cute but that bull looks kind of determined' what had the boss said the guys name was? she wracked her brains........ o yey 'jake' she blurted out getting slightly irritated this important matter was being ignored.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how about buckskin? that ones very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> They're all very pretty. Either way, s/he will look nice.
Click to expand...

Ok I cracked I'm doing the bay lol brb tell horse to awnser me I'm writing out her Thingy now!


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I uhm don't really have a name.
> 
> 
> 
> "Really?" he said, frowning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea"
Click to expand...

"I'm sorry about that...I'm Bull no. 24, but my mother always called me Afton."


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth ran over. she saw two other workers by the goat/sheep pen she trotted over, there was teenage guy and girl.
> 
> 'eerrrrr did u know there is a rather large bull loose in the front yard?' she asked.
> 
> 
> 
> um i know the goats cute but that bull looks kind of determined' what had the boss said the guys name was? she wracked her brains........ o yey 'jake' she blurted out getting slightly irritated this important matter was being ignored.
Click to expand...

"yes?" Stephanie said


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Really?" he said, frowning.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm sorry about that...I'm Bull no. 24, but my mother always called me Afton."
Click to expand...

"yes" she said quietly


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake!"
> 
> 
> 
> "hey, Lottie" Jake said petting the goat, she humffed happily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "brat" Stephanie said. (u see the pics?)
Click to expand...

Horse!


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea"
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm sorry about that...I'm Bull no. 24, but my mother always called me Afton."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes" she said quietly
Click to expand...

He leaned down and scratched his leg injury with the side of his left horn.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth ran over. she saw two other workers by the goat/sheep pen she trotted over, there was teenage guy and girl.
> 
> 'eerrrrr did u know there is a rather large bull loose in the front yard?' she asked.
> 
> 
> 
> um i know the goats cute but that bull looks kind of determined' what had the boss said the guys name was? she wracked her brains........ o yey 'jake' she blurted out getting slightly irritated this important matter was being ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes?" Stephanie said
Click to expand...

elizabeth sighed 'there's a bull ready to rip down your fence in the front yard' she said slowly for the third time.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um i know the goats cute but that bull looks kind of determined' what had the boss said the guys name was? she wracked her brains........ o yey 'jake' she blurted out getting slightly irritated this important matter was being ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> "yes?" Stephanie said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> elizabeth sighed 'there's a bull ready to rip down your fence in the front yard' she said slowly for the third time.
Click to expand...

Stephanie glared. "Firefly will take care of him" she said motion to the bay coming up beside the bul.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm sorry about that...I'm Bull no. 24, but my mother always called me Afton."
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" she said quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He leaned down and scratched his leg injury with the side of his left horn.
Click to expand...

"Firefly!" the cow said happily. She walked over to the fence. "Hello" firefly said happily. She turned to the bull. "Go in" she said angerily. "please listen" the cow pleaded.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" she said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> He leaned down and scratched his leg injury with the side of his left horn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Firefly!" the cow said happily. She walked over to the fence. "Hello" firefly said happily. She turned to the bull. "Go in" she said angerily. "please listen" the cow pleaded.
Click to expand...

The bull pawed at the ground nearby firefly. "No," he said in an irratated tone.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes?" Stephanie said
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth sighed 'there's a bull ready to rip down your fence in the front yard' she said slowly for the third time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stephanie glared. "Firefly will take care of him" she said motion to the bay coming up beside the bul.
Click to expand...

elizabeth riased her eyebrows at the girl's rudeness. 'um the bulls rather large and wondering around your yard and i don't remember the boss saying anything about u guys owning a bull. and um in my experiance putting a bull in with the cows 24/7 isn't the best' she didn't want to seem like a know it all but leaving bulls in there ment they would breed all the time and u never knew when the calves would be born and the cows got bred to soon after they had calved and sometimes bull killed calves. elizabeth looked at the guy, owww she thought. blondie was being mean because of the guy, i see she thought. elizabeth stepped forward and scratched taylor (one of her show sheep) behind the ears.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He leaned down and scratched his leg injury with the side of his left horn.
> 
> 
> 
> "Firefly!" the cow said happily. She walked over to the fence. "Hello" firefly said happily. She turned to the bull. "Go in" she said angerily. "please listen" the cow pleaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bull pawed at the ground nearby firefly. "No," he said in an irratated tone.
Click to expand...

Firefly ignored him and walked to the gate. Mouthing it. She finally opened it. "talk some sense into him" she said letting the cow out. She trotted of to find Jean. The cow walked out.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth sighed 'there's a bull ready to rip down your fence in the front yard' she said slowly for the third time.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie glared. "Firefly will take care of him" she said motion to the bay coming up beside the bul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> elizabeth riased her eyebrows at the girl's rudeness. 'um the bulls rather large and wondering around your yard and i don't remember the boss saying anything about u guys owning a bull' elizabeth looked at the guy, owww she thought. blondie was being mean because of the guy, i see she thought. elizabeth stepped forward and scratched taylor (one of her show sheep) behind the ears.
Click to expand...

(she ain't blond!) "my mom wouldn't know" she said hopping up on a fence. "I take care of the cows" she said boldly.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Firefly!" the cow said happily. She walked over to the fence. "Hello" firefly said happily. She turned to the bull. "Go in" she said angerily. "please listen" the cow pleaded.
> 
> 
> 
> The bull pawed at the ground nearby firefly. "No," he said in an irratated tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firefly ignored him and walked to the gate. Mouthing it. She finally opened it. "talk some sense into him" she said letting the cow out. She trotted of to find Jean. The cow walked out.
Click to expand...

Afton glared at Firefly before trotting after her.


----------



## manybirds

taylor stretched so elizabeth could scratch her neck. she burped up some cud.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie glared. "Firefly will take care of him" she said motion to the bay coming up beside the bul.
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth riased her eyebrows at the girl's rudeness. 'um the bulls rather large and wondering around your yard and i don't remember the boss saying anything about u guys owning a bull' elizabeth looked at the guy, owww she thought. blondie was being mean because of the guy, i see she thought. elizabeth stepped forward and scratched taylor (one of her show sheep) behind the ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (she ain't blond!) "my mom wouldn't know" she said hopping up on a fence. "I take care of the cows" she said boldly.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bull pawed at the ground nearby firefly. "No," he said in an irratated tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly ignored him and walked to the gate. Mouthing it. She finally opened it. "talk some sense into him" she said letting the cow out. She trotted of to find Jean. The cow walked out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afton glared at Firefly before trotting after her.
Click to expand...

She hopped a low fence into her pasture. The tack magically came off and was sitting on the fence.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth riased her eyebrows at the girl's rudeness. 'um the bulls rather large and wondering around your yard and i don't remember the boss saying anything about u guys owning a bull' elizabeth looked at the guy, owww she thought. blondie was being mean because of the guy, i see she thought. elizabeth stepped forward and scratched taylor (one of her show sheep) behind the ears.
> 
> 
> 
> (she ain't blond!) "my mom wouldn't know" she said hopping up on a fence. "I take care of the cows" she said boldly.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

o well one of your bulls r out' she said patheticly. she cleared her throat 'um i better go errrr do something' she backed up quietly. she turned and walked back. she would NOT be rude to the witchy girl. she would not loose her job. she chanted this in her head over and over.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she ain't blond!) "my mom wouldn't know" she said hopping up on a fence. "I take care of the cows" she said boldly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o well one of your bulls r out' she said patheticly. she cleared her throat 'um i better go errrr do something' she backed up quietly. she turned and walked back. she would NOT be rude to the witchy girl. she would not loose her job. she chanted this in her head over and over.
Click to expand...

(how rude u just don't know her) Stephanie watched her "your from the city aren't ya?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly ignored him and walked to the gate. Mouthing it. She finally opened it. "talk some sense into him" she said letting the cow out. She trotted of to find Jean. The cow walked out.
> 
> 
> 
> Afton glared at Firefly before trotting after her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hopped a low fence into her pasture. The tack magically came off and was sitting on the fence.
Click to expand...

He clumsily skidded to a halt before accidently sliding into the fence and raming it with his massive, muscular shoulder, causing it to crumple at the spot.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton glared at Firefly before trotting after her.
> 
> 
> 
> She hopped a low fence into her pasture. The tack magically came off and was sitting on the fence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He clumsily skidded to a halt before accidently sliding into the fence and raming it with his massive, muscular shoulder, causing it to crumple at the spot.
Click to expand...

Nice job" she said lifting her head up from grazing


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o well one of your bulls r out' she said patheticly. she cleared her throat 'um i better go errrr do something' she backed up quietly. she turned and walked back. she would NOT be rude to the witchy girl. she would not loose her job. she chanted this in her head over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> (how rude u just don't know her) Stephanie watched her "your from the city aren't ya?"
Click to expand...

elizabeth paused. 'no actually i practicly ran my own mini ranch before by myself' she said tersly. (well maybe she's not mean but thats just the way she came across to elizabeth at first. 
give me 15 mins i'm going for a run


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She hopped a low fence into her pasture. The tack magically came off and was sitting on the fence.
> 
> 
> 
> He clumsily skidded to a halt before accidently sliding into the fence and raming it with his massive, muscular shoulder, causing it to crumple at the spot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice job" she said lifting her head up from grazing
Click to expand...

Afton rolled his eyes and charged at Firefly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o well one of your bulls r out' she said patheticly. she cleared her throat 'um i better go errrr do something' she backed up quietly. she turned and walked back. she would NOT be rude to the witchy girl. she would not loose her job. she chanted this in her head over and over.
> 
> 
> 
> (how rude u just don't know her) Stephanie watched her "your from the city aren't ya?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> elizabeth paused. 'no actually i practicly ran my own mini ranch before by myself' she said tersly. (well maybe she's not mean but thats just the way she came across to elizabeth at first.
> give me 15 mins i'm going for a run
Click to expand...

(mmk and I know i was jokin) 
"well I basically run this ranch" she said hopping off the fence. "so where's yer horse?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He clumsily skidded to a halt before accidently sliding into the fence and raming it with his massive, muscular shoulder, causing it to crumple at the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job" she said lifting her head up from grazing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afton rolled his eyes and charged at Firefly.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

FireFly: FireFly is the best cow horse on the ranch. She is stephanie's horse and worked by her almost everyday. She was born and bred to love cows. She stands about 15'2 hands and is a gorges bay color. Her stomach is a light red color and as you go up her side it gets darker and darker. There is slight dappling on the lighter part of her coat. She has a small line of white between her deep auburn eyes. Her hoofs are a dark black in color. She was born at a famous cow ranch in Texas. She has lived at McCoy farms since she was six months old. (horse please switch her out with spirit)


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job" she said lifting her head up from grazing
> 
> 
> 
> Afton rolled his eyes and charged at Firefly.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

She easily jumped out of the way. "really?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton rolled his eyes and charged at Firefly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She easily jumped out of the way. "really?"
Click to expand...

Her remark only made him more furious. The bull whipped around and put his head down, placing his horns under Firefly's belly once close enough and tossing her into the air.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> FireFly: FireFly is the best cow horse on the ranch. She is stephanie's horse and worked by her almost everyday. She was born and bred to love cows. She stands about 15'2 hands and is a gorges bay color. Her stomach is a light red color and as you go up her side it gets darker and darker. There is slight dappling on the lighter part of her coat. She has a small line of white between her deep auburn eyes. Her hoofs are a dark black in color. She was born at a famous cow ranch in Texas. She has lived at McCoy farms since she was six months old. (horse please switch her out with spirit)


Do you by any chance want that in orange? Or maybe red?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

(By the way, I'll send Afton's form in a moment.)


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She easily jumped out of the way. "really?"
> 
> 
> 
> Her remark only made him more furious. The bull whipped around and put his head down, placing his horns under Firefly's belly once close enough and tossing her into the air.
Click to expand...

(*squints eyes* I will make a bull to kill him muhahahahahaahhahah my horse will not be hurt) 
She only went about a foot in the air. Oh well it had happened before . Silly bulls. "ah" she said out loud. The solid oak round pen door was open. She smiled. "come an get me!" she Nickered trotting in to door.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly: FireFly is the best cow horse on the ranch. She is stephanie's horse and worked by her almost everyday. She was born and bred to love cows. She stands about 15'2 hands and is a gorges bay color. Her stomach is a light red color and as you go up her side it gets darker and darker. There is slight dappling on the lighter part of her coat. She has a small line of white between her deep auburn eyes. Her hoofs are a dark black in color. She was born at a famous cow ranch in Texas. She has lived at McCoy farms since she was six months old. (horse please switch her out with spirit)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you by any chance want that in orange? Or maybe red?
Click to expand...

Hmmm orange!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FireFly: FireFly is the best cow horse on the ranch. She is stephanie's horse and worked by her almost everyday. She was born and bred to love cows. She stands about 15'2 hands and is a gorges bay color. Her stomach is a light red color and as you go up her side it gets darker and darker. There is slight dappling on the lighter part of her coat. She has a small line of white between her deep auburn eyes. Her hoofs are a dark black in color. She was born at a famous cow ranch in Texas. She has lived at McCoy farms since she was six months old. (horse please switch her out with spirit)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you by any chance want that in orange? Or maybe red?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm orange!
Click to expand...

Okay!


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She easily jumped out of the way. "really?"
> 
> 
> 
> Her remark only made him more furious. The bull whipped around and put his head down, placing his horns under Firefly's belly once close enough and tossing her into the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (*squints eyes* I will make a bull to kill him muhahahahahaahhahah my horse will not be hurt)
> She only went about a foot in the air. Oh well it had happened before . Silly bulls. "ah" she said out loud. The solid oak round pen door was open. She smiled. "come an get me!" she Nickered trotting in to door.
Click to expand...

P I don't mean to get her terribly wounded. Just a few scratches to teach her a lesson.)

Afton stayed where he was, pawing at the ground.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her remark only made him more furious. The bull whipped around and put his head down, placing his horns under Firefly's belly once close enough and tossing her into the air.
> 
> 
> 
> (*squints eyes* I will make a bull to kill him muhahahahahaahhahah my horse will not be hurt)
> She only went about a foot in the air. Oh well it had happened before . Silly bulls. "ah" she said out loud. The solid oak round pen door was open. She smiled. "come an get me!" she Nickered trotting in to door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P I don't mean to get her terribly wounded. Just a few scratches to teach her a lesson.)
> 
> Afton stayed where he was, pawing at the ground.
Click to expand...

(I know  ) 

"coming?" she said laughing


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*squints eyes* I will make a bull to kill him muhahahahahaahhahah my horse will not be hurt)
> She only went about a foot in the air. Oh well it had happened before . Silly bulls. "ah" she said out loud. The solid oak round pen door was open. She smiled. "come an get me!" she Nickered trotting in to door.
> 
> 
> 
> P I don't mean to get her terribly wounded. Just a few scratches to teach her a lesson.)
> 
> Afton stayed where he was, pawing at the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I know  )
> 
> "coming?" she said laughing
Click to expand...

"I'm not going in there."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P I don't mean to get her terribly wounded. Just a few scratches to teach her a lesson.)
> 
> Afton stayed where he was, pawing at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> (I know  )
> 
> "coming?" she said laughing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm not going in there."
Click to expand...

"scardy cat" she said looking around a corner.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know  )
> 
> "coming?" she said laughing
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not going in there."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "scardy cat" she said looking around a corner.
Click to expand...

"I wouldn't say that if I were you," he said abruptly. "You're going to trap me in that pen."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not going in there."
> 
> 
> 
> "scardy cat" she said looking around a corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I wouldn't say that if I were you," he said abruptly. "You're going to trap me in that pen."
Click to expand...

"why you are scared, if you weren't you'd come"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "scardy cat" she said looking around a corner.
> 
> 
> 
> "I wouldn't say that if I were you," he said abruptly. "You're going to trap me in that pen."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "why you are scared, if you weren't you'd come"
Click to expand...

"I'm not. It's called being smart; the last thing I want is to be trapped in _there_," he said boldly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (how rude u just don't know her) Stephanie watched her "your from the city aren't ya?"
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth paused. 'no actually i practicly ran my own mini ranch before by myself' she said tersly. (well maybe she's not mean but thats just the way she came across to elizabeth at first.
> give me 15 mins i'm going for a run
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (mmk and I know i was jokin)
> "well I basically run this ranch" she said hopping off the fence. "so where's yer horse?"
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I wouldn't say that if I were you," he said abruptly. "You're going to trap me in that pen."
> 
> 
> 
> "why you are scared, if you weren't you'd come"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm not. It's called being smart; the last thing I want is to be trapped in _there_," he said boldly.
Click to expand...

"sure" she said prancing Out.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (how rude u just don't know her) Stephanie watched her "your from the city aren't ya?"
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth paused. 'no actually i practicly ran my own mini ranch before by myself' she said tersly. (well maybe she's not mean but thats just the way she came across to elizabeth at first.
> give me 15 mins i'm going for a run
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (mmk and I know i was jokin)
> "well I basically run this ranch" she said hopping off the fence. "so where's yer horse?"
Click to expand...

elizabeth smiled slightly 'zippy, is still being trailered down here. he should be here anytime now' (ok  ) she felt sad thinking of all the animals she had to sell moving here. almost all of her top quality show goats and sheep. she still had tailor the sheep (along with a ram) and (if it's ok with u) a few of her show saanen show goats but that was it. she had sold all her ducks geese pigeons cattle chickens cats dogs. all her beautiful land. she didn't let it show on her face.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth paused. 'no actually i practicly ran my own mini ranch before by myself' she said tersly. (well maybe she's not mean but thats just the way she came across to elizabeth at first.
> give me 15 mins i'm going for a run
> 
> 
> 
> (mmk and I know i was jokin)
> "well I basically run this ranch" she said hopping off the fence. "so where's yer horse?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> elizabeth smiled slightly 'zippy, is still being trailered down here. he should be here anytime now' (ok  ) she felt sad thinking of all the animals she had to sell moving here. almost all of her top quality show goats and sheep. she still had tailor the sheep (along with a ram) and (if it's ok with u) a few of her show saanen show goats but that was it. she had sold all her ducks geese pigeons cattle chickens cats dogs. all her beautiful land. she didn't let it show on her face.
Click to expand...

"ah" she said "you can pasture him with firefly if ya like" although if he runs when he is let out he can't be pastures"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "why you are scared, if you weren't you'd come"
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not. It's called being smart; the last thing I want is to be trapped in _there_," he said boldly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sure" she said prancing Out.
Click to expand...

The bull continued to paw at the ground, annoyed with Firefly. "Listen mare," he snorted. "If you don't stop being such a smart alicky jerk it'll leave me no choice but to give you a smack upside the head with my horns."


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mmk and I know i was jokin)
> "well I basically run this ranch" she said hopping off the fence. "so where's yer horse?"
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth smiled slightly 'zippy, is still being trailered down here. he should be here anytime now' (ok  ) she felt sad thinking of all the animals she had to sell moving here. almost all of her top quality show goats and sheep. she still had tailor the sheep (along with a ram) and (if it's ok with u) a few of her show saanen show goats but that was it. she had sold all her ducks geese pigeons cattle chickens cats dogs. all her beautiful land. she didn't let it show on her face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ah" she said "you can pasture him with firefly if ya like" although if he runs when he is let out he can't be pastures"
Click to expand...

'he comes when he's called' she answered


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not. It's called being smart; the last thing I want is to be trapped in _there_," he said boldly.
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" she said prancing Out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bull continued to paw at the ground, annoyed with Firefly. "Listen mare," he snorted. "If you don't stop being such a smart alicky jerk it'll leave me no choice but to give you a smack upside the head with my horns."
Click to expand...

"I have ways" she smiled "trust me I can make sure your dead"


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth smiled slightly 'zippy, is still being trailered down here. he should be here anytime now' (ok  ) she felt sad thinking of all the animals she had to sell moving here. almost all of her top quality show goats and sheep. she still had tailor the sheep (along with a ram) and (if it's ok with u) a few of her show saanen show goats but that was it. she had sold all her ducks geese pigeons cattle chickens cats dogs. all her beautiful land. she didn't let it show on her face.
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" she said "you can pasture him with firefly if ya like" although if he runs when he is let out he can't be pastures"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'he comes when he's called' she answered
Click to expand...

"then I don't care if there pastured together" she paused" is he of good lines?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" she said prancing Out.
> 
> 
> 
> The bull continued to paw at the ground, annoyed with Firefly. "Listen mare," he snorted. "If you don't stop being such a smart alicky jerk it'll leave me no choice but to give you a smack upside the head with my horns."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I have ways" she smiled "trust me I can make sure your dead"
Click to expand...

"Well you're a creep, aren't you?" he said. "You're not able to kill me. Face the fact."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Ok I'm making one more character. Should I make a guy or a girl?  This is the girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And this is the guy. 





(ignore his shirtless ness please! If it's to grody I'll change it)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Ok I'm making one more character. Should I make a guy or a girl?  This is the girl http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5009023904_935acce364_z.jpg
> 
> And this is the guy.
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj3/kathstahh/untitled-1.jpg(ignore his shirtless ness please! If it's to grody I'll change it)


Well the guy made me barf in my mouth 'cuz he was so ugly(), so I'd say the girl.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bull continued to paw at the ground, annoyed with Firefly. "Listen mare," he snorted. "If you don't stop being such a smart alicky jerk it'll leave me no choice but to give you a smack upside the head with my horns."
> 
> 
> 
> "I have ways" she smiled "trust me I can make sure your dead"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well you're a creep, aren't you?" he said. "You're not able to kill me. Face the fact."
Click to expand...

"who said _I_ was going to kill you, hmm?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have ways" she smiled "trust me I can make sure your dead"
> 
> 
> 
> "Well you're a creep, aren't you?" he said. "You're not able to kill me. Face the fact."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "who said _I_ was going to kill you, hmm?"
Click to expand...

"Who _could_ kill me, then?" he said, a brow cocked.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm making one more character. Should I make a guy or a girl?  This is the girl http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5009023904_935acce364_z.jpg
> 
> And this is the guy.
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj3/kathstahh/untitled-1.jpg(ignore his shirtless ness please! If it's to grody I'll change it)
> 
> 
> 
> Well the guy made me barf in my mouth 'cuz he was so ugly(), so I'd say the girl.
Click to expand...

I guess I'll choose the gu then because I wanna see ya barf! I can't resist his hotness.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm making one more character. Should I make a guy or a girl?  This is the girl http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5009023904_935acce364_z.jpg
> 
> And this is the guy.
> http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj3/kathstahh/untitled-1.jpg(ignore his shirtless ness please! If it's to grody I'll change it)
> 
> 
> 
> Well the guy made me barf in my mouth 'cuz he was so ugly(), so I'd say the girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I'll choose the gu then because I wanna see ya barf! I can't resist his hotness.
Click to expand...

Hot? O.O


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the guy made me barf in my mouth 'cuz he was so ugly(), so I'd say the girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll choose the gu then because I wanna see ya barf! I can't resist his hotness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hot? O.O
Click to expand...

Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll choose the gu then because I wanna see ya barf! I can't resist his hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot? O.O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha
Click to expand...

This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:







You're looking the word hot right in the eye.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot? O.O
> 
> 
> 
> Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
Click to expand...

What is that, that _thing_??????


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot? O.O
> 
> 
> 
> Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm creepy how about this guy?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that, that _thing_??????
Click to expand...

Hotness.

No, it's Jim Morrison.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm creepy how about this guy? http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj3/kathstahh/LiamEugeneAdams.jpg
Click to expand...

Yuck.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is that, that _thing_??????
Click to expand...

Who do you like better of my guys horse hmmm?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that, that _thing_??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hotness.
> 
> No, it's Jim Morrison.
Click to expand...

I have no idea who that is.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm creepy how about this guy? http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj3/kathstahh/LiamEugeneAdams.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yuck
> 
> http://hellinahandbasket.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/ugly-man.jpg
Click to expand...

mommie! *runs and hides*


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that, that _thing_??????
> 
> 
> 
> Hotness.
> 
> No, it's Jim Morrison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea who that is.
Click to expand...

Most [younger] people don't know who he is. :/ Have you ever heard of The Doors?


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that, that _thing_??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you like better of my guys horse hmmm?
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that, that _thing_??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who do you like better of my guys horse hmmm?
Click to expand...

Wanna see what Jaimz looks like?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotness.
> 
> No, it's Jim Morrison.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea who that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most [younger] people don't know who he is. :/ Have you ever heard of The Doors?
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm creepy how about this guy? http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj3/kathstahh/LiamEugeneAdams.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck
> 
> http://hellinahandbasket.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/ugly-man.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mommie! *runs and hides*
Click to expand...

That's for hurting my eyes with the first two guys. *Shakes fist*


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that, that _thing_??????
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you like better of my guys horse hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna see what Jaimz looks like?
Click to expand...

Yaaaaaaaaaaa he better be hot! If he is I'll mKe the girl if you want.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea who that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Most [younger] people don't know who he is. :/ Have you ever heard of The Doors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

Hmm...Well they were a really good band during the sixties and very early seventies, their lead singer being Jim Morrison. Unfortunately, he passed when he was only 27 years old. :/


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most [younger] people don't know who he is. :/ Have you ever heard of The Doors?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...Well they were a really good band during the sixties and very early seventies, their lead singer being Jim Morrison. Unfortunately, he passed when he was only 27 years old. :/
Click to expand...

Zinnia if I may ask how old are you?  hehehe


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you like better of my guys horse hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna see what Jaimz looks like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaa he better be hot! If he is I'll mKe the girl if you want.
Click to expand...

L


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you like better of my guys horse hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna see what Jaimz looks like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaaaa he better be hot! If he is I'll mKe the girl if you want.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter. BTW have you ever heard of Jaimz Woolvett?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Well they were a really good band during the sixties and very early seventies, their lead singer being Jim Morrison. Unfortunately, he passed when he was only 27 years old. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zinnia if I may ask how old are you?  hehehe
Click to expand...

A teenager.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most [younger] people don't know who he is. :/ Have you ever heard of The Doors?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm...Well they were a really good band during the sixties and very early seventies, their lead singer being Jim Morrison. Unfortunately, he passed when he was only 27 years old. :/
Click to expand...

Ever heard of Jaimz Woolvett?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Well they were a really good band during the sixties and very early seventies, their lead singer being Jim Morrison. Unfortunately, he passed when he was only 27 years old. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of Jaimz Woolvett?
Click to expand...

Yeah.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Well they were a really good band during the sixties and very early seventies, their lead singer being Jim Morrison. Unfortunately, he passed when he was only 27 years old. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Jaimz Woolvett?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.
Click to expand...

x2


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Well they were a really good band during the sixties and very early seventies, their lead singer being Jim Morrison. Unfortunately, he passed when he was only 27 years old. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia if I may ask how old are you?  hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A teenager.
Click to expand...

I'm an _alien_.  What are you Duck? Zinnia, you never showedme your spaceship.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...Well they were a really good band during the sixties and very early seventies, their lead singer being Jim Morrison. Unfortunately, he passed when he was only 27 years old. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Jaimz Woolvett?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.
Click to expand...

What do you think of him?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever heard of Jaimz Woolvett?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think of him?
Click to expand...

He's cool.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's cool.
Click to expand...

I meant his appearance.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia if I may ask how old are you?  hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm an _alien_.  What are you Duck? Zinnia, you never showedme your spaceship.
Click to expand...

Here it is:


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an _alien_.  What are you Duck? Zinnia, you never showedme your spaceship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.inkymess.com/imgs/inkings/spaceship.gif
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of him?
> 
> 
> 
> He's cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant his appearance.
Click to expand...

Oh. Still cool.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant his appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Still cool.
Click to expand...

Where is Duck????


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant his appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Still cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where is Duck????
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Still cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Duck????
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

She ran away when I asked what she was.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Still cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Duck????
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

IM here! Had to make my duckies shut up. Hey I need a picture of Jamiz!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Duck????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She ran away when I asked what she was.
Click to expand...

Why I am an alien what else would I be?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Duck????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She ran away when I asked what she was.
Click to expand...

There she is! *points finger at Duck4*


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ran away when I asked what she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why I am an alien what else would I be?
Click to expand...

I feel old then, which I rarely ever feel.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ran away when I asked what she was.
> 
> 
> 
> Why I am an alien what else would I be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel old then, which I rarely ever feel.
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm will someone post a pic of Jamiz?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I am an alien what else would I be?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel old then, which I rarely ever feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm will someone post a pic of Jamiz?
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel old then, which I rarely ever feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm will someone post a pic of Jamiz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://content9.flixster.com/photo/12/27/86/12278647_gal.jpg
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh cool. Thanks. Soo horsie. Which of my guys do you like better?!!!!????!!!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ran away when I asked what she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why I am an alien what else would I be?
Click to expand...

So in other words, you are a tween?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Here he is again!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ran away when I asked what she was.
> 
> 
> 
> Why I am an alien what else would I be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in other words, you are a tween?
Click to expand...

Basically yes


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Here he is again!!!!!!!!
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/99411_jiamz.jpg


Hmmmmmmmm what kind of girl would he like? Hmmmmmmm a blonde like I showed?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is again!!!!!!!!
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/99411_jiamz.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm what kind of girl would he like? Hmmmmmmm a blonde like I showed?
Click to expand...

I had a dream the other night, and he was in it.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is again!!!!!!!!
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/99411_jiamz.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm what kind of girl would he like? Hmmmmmmm a blonde like I showed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a dream the other night, and he was in it.
Click to expand...

weird ok now tell me what is his kinda girl? Or do ya want me to make a guy.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" she said "you can pasture him with firefly if ya like" although if he runs when he is let out he can't be pastures"
> 
> 
> 
> 'he comes when he's called' she answered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "then I don't care if there pastured together" she paused" is he of good lines?"
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm what kind of girl would he like? Hmmmmmmm a blonde like I showed?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream the other night, and he was in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird ok now tell me what is his kinda girl? Or do ya want me to make a guy.
Click to expand...

IDK. I saw this really sad site when i was looking for wolf pics. http://howlingforjustice.wordpress.com/2010/05/ Makes my cry!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream the other night, and he was in it.
> 
> 
> 
> weird ok now tell me what is his kinda girl? Or do ya want me to make a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK. I saw this really sad site when i was looking for wolf pics. http://howlingforjustice.wordpress.com/2010/05/ Makes my cry!
Click to expand...

A wwwwwwwww. Hmmm I hues I'll make him a girl then. The blond ok?


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" she said "you can pasture him with firefly if ya like" although if he runs when he is let out he can't be pastures"
> 
> 
> 
> 'he comes when he's called' she answered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "then I don't care if there pastured together" she paused" is he of good lines?"
Click to expand...

'the best. he's never been beat in barrell racing, so the fastest horse u or i will ever meet, and in team penning he is real good. I'm so glad i didn't castrate him. i was going to because u know u just don't leave a riding horse a stallion but he was such a laid back quick smart little colt i couldn't bring myself to do it. if firefly's not spayed or on meds i'm not sure they should be togeather or you'll probably end up with a foal. you wouldn't believe the fee's people will pay to breed with him.'


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a dream the other night, and he was in it.
> 
> 
> 
> weird ok now tell me what is his kinda girl? Or do ya want me to make a guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK. I saw this really sad site when i was looking for wolf pics. http://howlingforjustice.wordpress.com/2010/05/ Makes my cry!
Click to expand...

So sad.  Eastern Oregon is such a beautiful place.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll choose the gu then because I wanna see ya barf! I can't resist his hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot? O.O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha
Click to expand...

LOL as long as u don't expect elizabeth to date that guy! he is u.g.l.y he aint got no aliby he ugly what what he ugly. I personaly prefer a LOT of muscle on my guys and he just dosn't fit the bill


----------



## chickendiva25

Hey guys.... Yes, this is the REAL, chickendiva25!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'he comes when he's called' she answered
> 
> 
> 
> "then I don't care if there pastured together" she paused" is he of good lines?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'the best. he's never been beat in barrell racing, so the fastest horse u or i will ever meet, and in team penning he is real good. I'm so glad i didn't castrate him. i was going to because u know u just don't leave a riding horse a stallion but he was such a laid back quick smart little colt i couldn't bring myself to do it. if firefly's not spayed or on meds i'm not sure they should be togeather or you'll probably end up with a foal. you wouldn't believe the fee's people will pay to breed with him.'
Click to expand...

"no she's not" she looked back "that's Jake if ya didn't know" she smiled (hey you wanna guy for her?) "he "helps" me with the cattle"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Hey guys.... Yes, this is the REAL, chickendiva25!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot? O.O
> 
> 
> 
> Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
Click to expand...

I don't like long hair on a guy. i mean if i where a guy i would just cut my hair off i hate doing it every morning.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Hey guys.... Yes, this is the REAL, chickendiva25!!!!!!!!!


Diva!


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmm creepy how about this guy? http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj3/kathstahh/LiamEugeneAdams.jpg
Click to expand...

puts the creep in creepy


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys.... Yes, this is the REAL, chickendiva25!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Diva!
Click to expand...

Yo mah peeps!


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm creepy how about this guy? http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj3/kathstahh/LiamEugeneAdams.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yuck.
> 
> http://hellinahandbasket.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/ugly-man.jpg
Click to expand...

Now that is hot


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotness.
> 
> No, it's Jim Morrison.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea who that is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most [younger] people don't know who he is. :/ Have you ever heard of The Doors?
Click to expand...

love the band


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot? O.O
> 
> 
> 
> Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL as long as u don't expect elizabeth to date that guy! he is u.g.l.y he aint got no aliby he ugly what what he ugly. I personaly prefer a LOT of muscle on my guys and he just dosn't fit the bill
Click to expand...

No offence to that poor man, but he isn't too good looking.

I personally think gigantic muscles are gross. I prefer a little to none. Then again, personality is more important to me.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea who that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Most [younger] people don't know who he is. :/ Have you ever heard of The Doors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love the band
Click to expand...

 Same.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm creepy how about this guy? http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj3/kathstahh/LiamEugeneAdams.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.
> 
> http://hellinahandbasket.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/ugly-man.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that is hot
Click to expand...

H.O.T.!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Ok many  like this guy? He can be as muscley as you want.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes his hotness muhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like long hair on a guy. i mean if i where a guy i would just cut my hair off i hate doing it every morning.
Click to expand...

Depending on how the hair/he looks, I think long, curly hair on a guy is freaking awesome.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weird ok now tell me what is his kinda girl? Or do ya want me to make a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK. I saw this really sad site when i was looking for wolf pics. http://howlingforjustice.wordpress.com/2010/05/ Makes my cry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A wwwwwwwww. Hmmm I hues I'll make him a girl then. The blond ok?
Click to expand...

Well, there is already to free girls.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Ok many  like this guy? He can be as muscley as you want. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_lLsdaCVk3Kk/Rtx74qg7GdI/AAAAAAAAGFs/1uQLykuWVY8/s320/ChaceCrawford05.jpg


 Scary.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK. I saw this really sad site when i was looking for wolf pics. http://howlingforjustice.wordpress.com/2010/05/ Makes my cry!
> 
> 
> 
> A wwwwwwwww. Hmmm I hues I'll make him a girl then. The blond ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there is already to free girls.
Click to expand...

Yea that's what I was thinking so which of the three guys do  you like best?


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weird ok now tell me what is his kinda girl? Or do ya want me to make a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> IDK. I saw this really sad site when i was looking for wolf pics. http://howlingforjustice.wordpress.com/2010/05/ Makes my cry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A wwwwwwwww. Hmmm I hues I'll make him a girl then. The blond ok?
Click to expand...

if he's good looking and nice elizabeth will be his girl


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

I am probably the youngest here right now.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wwwwwwwww. Hmmm I hues I'll make him a girl then. The blond ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there is already to free girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea that's what I was thinking so which of the three guys do  you like best?
Click to expand...

IDK.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> I am probably the youngest here right now.


No I'm am *hides*


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Ok many  like this guy? He can be as muscley as you want. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_lLsdaCVk3Kk/Rtx74qg7GdI/AAAAAAAAGFs/1uQLykuWVY8/s320/ChaceCrawford05.jpg


can he have green eyes light brown hair and muscles?


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK. I saw this really sad site when i was looking for wolf pics. http://howlingforjustice.wordpress.com/2010/05/ Makes my cry!
> 
> 
> 
> A wwwwwwwww. Hmmm I hues I'll make him a girl then. The blond ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if he's good looking and nice elizabeth will be his girl
Click to expand...

Do you like any I posted?


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, my friend, is what real hotness looks like:
> 
> http://www.the-philosophy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/JimMorrison.jpg
> 
> You're looking the word hot right in the eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like long hair on a guy. i mean if i where a guy i would just cut my hair off i hate doing it every morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depending on how the hair/he looks, I think long, curly hair on a guy is freaking awesome.
Click to expand...

 i cant even put my emotions in words for how gross that is


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am probably the youngest here right now.
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm am *hides*
Click to expand...

Actually I am.


----------



## the fisherman

(hey guys)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like long hair on a guy. i mean if i where a guy i would just cut my hair off i hate doing it every morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how the hair/he looks, I think long, curly hair on a guy is freaking awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i cant even put my emotions in words for how gross that is
Click to expand...

I like long, extremely strait hair. My crush looked like that. He had black hair. I will probably never see him again though.


----------



## manybirds

i'm ----- how old r u guys? (don't worry i'm not a cereal killer out to get u muhahahahahahaha)

sorry!


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok many  like this guy? He can be as muscley as you want. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_lLsdaCVk3Kk/Rtx74qg7GdI/AAAAAAAAGFs/1uQLykuWVY8/s320/ChaceCrawford05.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> can he have green eyes light brown hair and muscles?
Click to expand...

How bout this guy?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> (hey guys)


Hey doorman, how's it going?


----------



## chickendiva25

Just sent in my stallions form!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> i'm ____ how old r u guys? (don't worry i'm not a cereal killer out to get u muhahahahahahaha)


Please edit you could get thread closed!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> i'm 13 how old r u guys? (don't worry i'm not a cereal killer out to get u muhahahahahahaha)


you better not be or I will be forced to bring out my chainsaw!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm ____ how old r u guys? (don't worry i'm not a cereal killer out to get u muhahahahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> Please edit you could get thread closed!
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like long hair on a guy. i mean if i where a guy i would just cut my hair off i hate doing it every morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how the hair/he looks, I think long, curly hair on a guy is freaking awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i cant even put my emotions in words for how gross that is
Click to expand...

I think we're even then. Muscles are nasty.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm ____ how old r u guys? (don't worry i'm not a cereal killer out to get u muhahahahahahaha)
> 
> 
> 
> Please edit you could get thread closed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hey guys)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey doorman, how's it going?
Click to expand...

Fine just sittin around


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok many  like this guy? He can be as muscley as you want. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_lLsdaCVk3Kk/Rtx74qg7GdI/AAAAAAAAGFs/1uQLykuWVY8/s320/ChaceCrawford05.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> can he have green eyes light brown hair and muscles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How bout this guy? http://www.megamodelbrasil.com.br/m...ooks/men/allan_ghisi/mega_allan_ghisi_015.jpg
Click to expand...

Many?


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how the hair/he looks, I think long, curly hair on a guy is freaking awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> i cant even put my emotions in words for how gross that is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like long, extremely strait hair. My crush looked like that. He had black hair. I will probably never see him again though.
Click to expand...

ewe when i picture that i thinks a skinny little goth with long greasy hair

my dream guy would be green eyed with light brown either short or slightly shaggy hair (blond hair blue eyes are over rated) he would be of medium height and very muscular. he will have thick caulaused hands. a deep voice. he would be nice  and adore me but he wouldn't be like mushy though. he would be funny and put up with my CONSTANT sarcasm. he would have small dimples but not the really really deep kind. he would be nice but not like find homes for stray kittens nice. he would make me happy and he would like me for my personality. i do NOT like my guys girly


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok many  like this guy? He can be as muscley as you want. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_lLsdaCVk3Kk/Rtx74qg7GdI/AAAAAAAAGFs/1uQLykuWVY8/s320/ChaceCrawford05.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> can he have green eyes light brown hair and muscles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How bout this guy? http://www.megamodelbrasil.com.br/m...ooks/men/allan_ghisi/mega_allan_ghisi_015.jpg
Click to expand...

sure. a little taller and naturaly a bit thicker. not the bushy eye brows or the forhead that sticks out either. it makes him look mean.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant even put my emotions in words for how gross that is
> 
> 
> 
> I like long, extremely strait hair. My crush looked like that. He had black hair. I will probably never see him again though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ewe when i picture that i thinks a skinny little goth with long greasy hair
> 
> my dream guy would be green eyed with light brown either short or slightly shaggy hair (blond hair blue eyes are over rated) he would be of medium height and very muscular. he will have thick caulaused hands. a deep voice. he would be nice  and adore me but he wouldn't be like mushy though. he would be funny and put up with my CONSTANT sarcasm. he would have small dimples but not the really really deep kind. he would be nice but not like find homes for stray kittens nice. he would make me happy and he would like me for my personality. i do NOT like my guys girly
Click to expand...

1)  he is not girly
2)  his hair is not greasy
3)  it isn't that long
4)  he actually is quite muscled
5)  he is not goth
6)  he has never dyed his hair
7)  he's really nice


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on how the hair/he looks, I think long, curly hair on a guy is freaking awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> i cant even put my emotions in words for how gross that is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we're even then. Muscles are nasty.
Click to expand...

yey well i'm like realy muscular and now u hurt my fealings


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can he have green eyes light brown hair and muscles?
> 
> 
> 
> How bout this guy? http://www.megamodelbrasil.com.br/m...ooks/men/allan_ghisi/mega_allan_ghisi_015.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure. a little taller and naturaly a bit thicker. not the bushy eye brows or the forhead that sticks out either. it makes him look mean.
Click to expand...

Yes ok Im gonna make one now! e she better like him!


----------



## manybirds

ok now do u think your youngest


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bout this guy? http://www.megamodelbrasil.com.br/m...ooks/men/allan_ghisi/mega_allan_ghisi_015.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> sure. a little taller and naturaly a bit thicker. not the bushy eye brows or the forhead that sticks out either. it makes him look mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ok Im gonna make one now! e she better like him!
Click to expand...

LOL she's not mean and nasty like shadowflax. (sorry thats not violating your rules is it talking about another thread?)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant even put my emotions in words for how gross that is
> 
> 
> 
> I like long, extremely strait hair. My crush looked like that. He had black hair. I will probably never see him again though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ewe when i picture that i thinks a skinny little goth with long greasy hair
> 
> my dream guy would be green eyed with light brown either short or slightly shaggy hair (*blond hair blue eyes are over rated*) he would be of medium height and very muscular. he will have thick caulaused hands. a deep voice. he would be nice  and adore me but he wouldn't be like mushy though. he would be funny and put up with my CONSTANT sarcasm. he would have small dimples but not the really really deep kind. he would be nice but not like find homes for stray kittens nice. he would make me happy and he would like me for my personality. i do NOT like my guys girly
Click to expand...

 We're even again.


----------



## equinehugger3

I MISS YOU GUYS AND RPING. I said it!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> ok now do u think your youngest


Nope, I'm still the youngest.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> I MISS YOU GUYS AND RPING. I said it!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> I MISS YOU GUYS AND RPING. I said it!


----------



## equinehugger3

BTW, you put together a great thread, HLCCK. I've been stalking it.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hey guys)
> 
> 
> 
> Hey doorman, how's it going?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine just sittin around
Click to expand...

haha, I knew it was you! You must feel pretty uncomfortable right now.


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> I MISS YOU GUYS AND RPING. I said it!


I miss you too!   

Maybe this might cheer you up? :/


----------



## DuckLover2399

Adam: Adam is a nice guy. He is fairly tall (about 5'4). He has light brown hair, and fairly muscled. He is a from down south. Has that sweet accent. Like horses. Loves to work but does not neglect his family. He is about 16. Never had a girlfriend before, but he sure knows how to talk to them. He lived in Mississippi all his life. I'll write more later.


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like long, extremely strait hair. My crush looked like that. He had black hair. I will probably never see him again though.
> 
> 
> 
> ewe when i picture that i thinks a skinny little goth with long greasy hair
> 
> my dream guy would be green eyed with light brown either short or slightly shaggy hair (*blond hair blue eyes are over rated*) he would be of medium height and very muscular. he will have thick caulaused hands. a deep voice. he would be nice  and adore me but he wouldn't be like mushy though. he would be funny and put up with my CONSTANT sarcasm. he would have small dimples but not the really really deep kind. he would be nice but not like find homes for stray kittens nice. he would make me happy and he would like me for my personality. i do NOT like my guys girly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're even again.
Click to expand...

u think so too? everybody likes blond hair blue eyes. yey well i don't. i mean if i met a nice guy with blond hair blue eyes i would date him but i like green and even nice brown eyes. blond hair to me is just too 'ditz on the beach'

o yey no offense if u have either i would still be your friend! in fact there is a really hot guy in my school who has b H B E (he's not buff enough for me though)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewe when i picture that i thinks a skinny little goth with long greasy hair
> 
> my dream guy would be green eyed with light brown either short or slightly shaggy hair (*blond hair blue eyes are over rated*) he would be of medium height and very muscular. he will have thick caulaused hands. a deep voice. he would be nice  and adore me but he wouldn't be like mushy though. he would be funny and put up with my CONSTANT sarcasm. he would have small dimples but not the really really deep kind. he would be nice but not like find homes for stray kittens nice. he would make me happy and he would like me for my personality. i do NOT like my guys girly
> 
> 
> 
> We're even again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u think so too? everybody likes blond hair blue eyes. yey well i don't. i mean if i met a nice guy with blond hair blue eyes i would date him but i like green and even nice brown eyes. blond hair to me is just too 'ditz on the beach'
Click to expand...

Uh no, I am Blonde with blue eyes.  

I usually don't like guys with blonde hair and blue eyes , a few are cute though.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ewe when i picture that i thinks a skinny little goth with long greasy hair
> 
> my dream guy would be green eyed with light brown either short or slightly shaggy hair (*blond hair blue eyes are over rated*) he would be of medium height and very muscular. he will have thick caulaused hands. a deep voice. he would be nice  and adore me but he wouldn't be like mushy though. he would be funny and put up with my CONSTANT sarcasm. he would have small dimples but not the really really deep kind. he would be nice but not like find homes for stray kittens nice. he would make me happy and he would like me for my personality. i do NOT like my guys girly
> 
> 
> 
> We're even again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u think so too? everybody likes blond hair blue eyes. yey well i don't. i mean if i met a nice guy with blond hair blue eyes i would date him but i like green and even nice brown eyes. blond hair to me is just too 'ditz on the beach'
> 
> o yey no offense if u have either i would still be your friend! in fact there is a really hot guy in my school who has b H B E (he's not buff enough for me though)
Click to expand...

No offense and please don't take me as rude when I say this, but you shouldn't date someone just because they aren't buff enough...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He parked by the house. He walked to the door and knocked. His soft brown hair blew in the light breeze.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok now do u think your youngest
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm still the youngest.
Click to expand...

by alot?


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey doorman, how's it going?
> 
> 
> 
> Fine just sittin around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, I knew it was you! You must feel pretty uncomfortable right now.
Click to expand...

 now I wonder how I got the nickname doorman


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Adam: Adam is a nice guy. He is fairly tall (about 5'4). He has light brown hair, and fairly muscled. He is a from down south. Has that sweet accent. Like horses. Loves to work but does not neglect his family. He is about 16. Never had a girlfriend before, but he sure knows how to talk to them. He lived in Mississippi all his life. I'll write more later.


Here horse!


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He parked by the house. He walked to the door and knocked. His soft brown hair blew in the light breeze.


Hello?


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're even again.
> 
> 
> 
> u think so too? everybody likes blond hair blue eyes. yey well i don't. i mean if i met a nice guy with blond hair blue eyes i would date him but i like green and even nice brown eyes. blond hair to me is just too 'ditz on the beach'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh no, I am Blonde with blue eyes.
> 
> I usually don't like guys with blonde hair and blue eyes , a few are cute though.
Click to expand...

OMG i am so sorry!


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS YOU GUYS AND RPING. I said it!
> 
> 
> 
> I miss you too!
> 
> Maybe this might cheer you up? :/
Click to expand...

 

 Slightly!


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're even again.
> 
> 
> 
> u think so too? everybody likes blond hair blue eyes. yey well i don't. i mean if i met a nice guy with blond hair blue eyes i would date him but i like green and even nice brown eyes. blond hair to me is just too 'ditz on the beach'
> 
> o yey no offense if u have either i would still be your friend! in fact there is a really hot guy in my school who has b H B E (he's not buff enough for me though)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offense and please don't take me as rude when I say this, but you shouldn't date someone just because they aren't buff enough...
Click to expand...

O i know! i would date him! i go by personality! i'm just saying if i could have looks and personality thats what they would be


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS YOU GUYS AND RPING. I said it!
> 
> 
> 
> I miss you too!
> 
> Maybe this might cheer you up? :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly!
Click to expand...

I hope you can join us someday, you know, without getting addicted. 





 Moo, moo, moo, moo, moo.......


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He parked by the house. He walked to the door and knocked. His soft brown hair blew in the light breeze.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He parked by the house. He walked to the door and knocked. His soft brown hair blew in the light breeze.


soft face caloused hands


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u think so too? everybody likes blond hair blue eyes. yey well i don't. i mean if i met a nice guy with blond hair blue eyes i would date him but i like green and even nice brown eyes. blond hair to me is just too 'ditz on the beach'
> 
> o yey no offense if u have either i would still be your friend! in fact there is a really hot guy in my school who has b H B E (he's not buff enough for me though)
> 
> 
> 
> No offense and please don't take me as rude when I say this, but you shouldn't date someone just because they aren't buff enough...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O i know! i would date him! i go by personality! i'm just saying if i could have looks and personality thats what they would be
Click to expand...

Same.


----------



## DuckyGurl

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u think so too? everybody likes blond hair blue eyes. yey well i don't. i mean if i met a nice guy with blond hair blue eyes i would date him but i like green and even nice brown eyes. blond hair to me is just too 'ditz on the beach'
> 
> 
> 
> Uh no, I am Blonde with blue eyes.
> 
> I usually don't like guys with blonde hair and blue eyes , a few are cute though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG i am so sorry!
Click to expand...

I am blonde with blue eyes too....


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u think so too? everybody likes blond hair blue eyes. yey well i don't. i mean if i met a nice guy with blond hair blue eyes i would date him but i like green and even nice brown eyes. blond hair to me is just too 'ditz on the beach'
> 
> 
> 
> Uh no, I am Blonde with blue eyes.
> 
> I usually don't like guys with blonde hair and blue eyes , a few are cute though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG i am so sorry!
Click to expand...

Lol, it's okay.


----------



## manybirds

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh no, I am Blonde with blue eyes.
> 
> I usually don't like guys with blonde hair and blue eyes , a few are cute though.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG i am so sorry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am blonde with blue eyes too....
Click to expand...

u guys r making me feal bad. i'm sorry i'm not saying they r bad looking i'm just saying i don't nead them and i would settle for something else


----------



## manybirds

OOOOOOOOOOOOO duck i really like the name adam!


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He parked by the house. He walked to the door and knocked. His soft brown hair blew in the light breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> soft face caloused hands
Click to expand...

Fine this better? 

Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He rubbed his callouses hands together before knocking on the door. His soft brown hair blew in the slight breeze.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He parked by the house. He walked to the door and knocked. His soft brown hair blew in the light breeze.
Click to expand...

Lily walked up to him quietly, her boots clonking on the porch. "Hey there," She said in a soft spoken voice, appearing at Adam's side. "Are you a farm hand too?" She asked, bouncing back and forth on the balls of her feet excitedly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He parked by the house. He walked to the door and knocked. His soft brown hair blew in the light breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily walked up to him quietly, her boots clonking on the porch. "Hey there," She said in a soft spoken voice, appearing at Adam's side. "Are you a farm hand too?" She asked, bouncing back and forth on the balls of her feet excitedly.
Click to expand...

Hmmm) 

"not yet" he said turning toward her


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily walked up to him quietly, her boots clonking on the porch. "Hey there," She said in a soft spoken voice, appearing at Adam's side. "Are you a farm hand too?" She asked, bouncing back and forth on the balls of her feet excitedly.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm)
> 
> "not yet" he said turning toward her
Click to expand...

("Hmmm" what?)

"Ah, okay...Neither am I." She said, turning facing the door. "I'm Lily, Lily Evans." Lily said, looking at Adam with her bright green eyes.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily walked up to him quietly, her boots clonking on the porch. "Hey there," She said in a soft spoken voice, appearing at Adam's side. "Are you a farm hand too?" She asked, bouncing back and forth on the balls of her feet excitedly.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm)
> 
> "not yet" he said turning toward her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ("Hmmm" what?)
> 
> "Ah, okay...Neither am I." She said, turning facing the door. "I'm Lily, Lily Evans." Lily said, looking at Adam with her bright green eyes.
Click to expand...

There were acouple rocking chairs by the door. He sat in one. "I'm Adam".


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> BTW, you put together a great thread, HLCCK. I've been stalking it.


Thanks!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

What color shall Adam be?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> What color shall Adam be?


Hmmmm let's go withhhhhhhhhh light brown


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm)
> 
> "not yet" he said turning toward her
> 
> 
> 
> ("Hmmm" what?)
> 
> "Ah, okay...Neither am I." She said, turning facing the door. "I'm Lily, Lily Evans." Lily said, looking at Adam with her bright green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were acouple rocking chairs by the door. He sat in one. "I'm Adam".
Click to expand...

Lily smiled at him kindly, and walked up to the porch railing where she leaned up against it. Her long blonde hair fell over her shoulders, veiling her almost flawless, slightly tanned face as she watched the farm.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He parked by the house. He walked to the door and knocked. His soft brown hair blew in the light breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> soft face caloused hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine this better?
> 
> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He rubbed his callouses hands together before knocking on the door. His soft brown hair blew in the slight breeze.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> What color shall Adam be?


HCCLK, did you get Lily's form?


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ("Hmmm" what?)
> 
> "Ah, okay...Neither am I." She said, turning facing the door. "I'm Lily, Lily Evans." Lily said, looking at Adam with her bright green eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> There were acouple rocking chairs by the door. He sat in one. "I'm Adam".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily smiled at him kindly, and walked up to the porch railing where she leaned up against it. Her long blonde hair fell over her shoulders, veiling her almost flawless, slightly tanned face as she watched the farm.
Click to expand...

He watched her. He pulled his Hand through his thick hair.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were acouple rocking chairs by the door. He sat in one. "I'm Adam".
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smiled at him kindly, and walked up to the porch railing where she leaned up against it. Her long blonde hair fell over her shoulders, veiling her almost flawless, slightly tanned face as she watched the farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He watched her. He pulled his Hand through his thick hair.
Click to expand...

"Say," Lily blurted out, turning back to Adam. "Do you know where the farm owner is?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smiled at him kindly, and walked up to the porch railing where she leaned up against it. Her long blonde hair fell over her shoulders, veiling her almost flawless, slightly tanned face as she watched the farm.
> 
> 
> 
> He watched her. He pulled his Hand through his thick hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Say," Lily blurted out, turning back to Adam. "Do you know where the farm owner is?"
Click to expand...

"nope" he looked toward the door.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He watched her. He pulled his Hand through his thick hair.
> 
> 
> 
> "Say," Lily blurted out, turning back to Adam. "Do you know where the farm owner is?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nope" he looked toward the door.
Click to expand...

"Oh, okay then...." Lily said sighing, then looking back out at the farm.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Say," Lily blurted out, turning back to Adam. "Do you know where the farm owner is?"
> 
> 
> 
> "nope" he looked toward the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh, okay then...." Lily said sighing, then looking back out at the farm.
Click to expand...

He slowly got out of the chair and walked to the door. He knocked again.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color shall Adam be?
> 
> 
> 
> HCCLK, did you get Lily's form?
Click to expand...

Yes!


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nope" he looked toward the door.
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, okay then...." Lily said sighing, then looking back out at the farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He slowly got out of the chair and walked to the door. He knocked again.
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He parked by the house. He walked to the door and knocked. His soft brown hair blew in the light breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> soft face caloused hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine this better?
> 
> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He rubbed his callouses hands together before knocking on the door. His soft brown hair blew in the slight breeze.
Click to expand...

thank u


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color shall Adam be?
> 
> 
> 
> HCCLK, did you get Lily's form?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soft face caloused hands
> 
> 
> 
> Fine this better?
> 
> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He rubbed his callouses hands together before knocking on the door. His soft brown hair blew in the slight breeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank u
Click to expand...

Hehehe


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nope" he looked toward the door.
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, okay then...." Lily said sighing, then looking back out at the farm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He slowly got out of the chair and walked to the door. He knocked again.
Click to expand...

Horse!


----------



## manybirds

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He parked by the house. He walked to the door and knocked. His soft brown hair blew in the light breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily walked up to him quietly, her boots clonking on the porch. "Hey there," She said in a soft spoken voice, appearing at Adam's side. "Are you a farm hand too?" She asked, bouncing back and forth on the balls of her feet excitedly.
Click to expand...

o no girlfriend that is my man! *puts hand on hip and glares*


----------



## chickendiva25

manybirds said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily walked up to him quietly, her boots clonking on the porch. "Hey there," She said in a soft spoken voice, appearing at Adam's side. "Are you a farm hand too?" She asked, bouncing back and forth on the balls of her feet excitedly.
> 
> 
> 
> o no girlfriend that is my man! *puts hand on hip and glares*
Click to expand...

<.<  >.> Alright.......


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> What color shall Adam be?


white. a african american can't have light brown hair and green eyes (i'm not racist though my nephew is half black) he can be tanned showing he's outside alot


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color shall Adam be?
> 
> 
> 
> white. a african american can't have light brown hair and green eyes (i'm not racist though my nephew is half black) he can be tanned showing he's outside alot
Click to expand...

She ment his color for his description lol


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color shall Adam be?
> 
> 
> 
> white. a african american can't have light brown hair and green eyes (i'm not racist though my nephew is half black) he can be tanned showing he's outside alot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She ment his color for his description lol
Click to expand...


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss you too!
> 
> Maybe this might cheer you up? :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you can join us someday, you know, without getting addicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moo, moo, moo, moo, moo.......
Click to expand...

 Mrooooo.... 

I've got to learn to balance myself.


----------



## manybirds

elizabeth walked around the house. there where 2 new people on the porch. how many farm hands did this tiny ranch nead? (we nead more people to make animals so it's not so tiny!)

'hello' she said walking up


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color shall Adam be?
> 
> 
> 
> white. a african american can't have light brown hair and green eyes (i'm not racist though my nephew is half black) he can be tanned showing he's outside alot
Click to expand...

MB,  . . . . .


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can join us someday, you know, without getting addicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moo, moo, moo, moo, moo.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mrooooo....
> 
> I've got to learn to balance myself.
Click to expand...



Alright.  I too, shall have to balance myself for this school year. Although I won't be stopping RP's altogether, I'll be trying my best to limit my time on the internet.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color shall Adam be?
> 
> 
> 
> white. a african american can't have light brown hair and green eyes (i'm not racist though my nephew is half black) he can be tanned showing he's outside alot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She ment his color for his description lol
Click to expand...

*smacks head* ooooooo i'm begining to feal a little stupid


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> elizabeth walked around the house. there where 2 new people on the porch. how many farm hands did this tiny ranch nead? (we nead more people to make animals so it's not so tiny!)
> 
> 'hello' she said walking up


Jaimz sat on the porch.


----------



## manybirds

(stephanie never answered me before)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> elizabeth walked around the house. there where 2 new people on the porch. how many farm hands did this tiny ranch nead? (we nead more people to make animals so it's not so tiny!)
> 
> 'hello' she said walking up


Adam turned around. "hey" he said warmly (grumbles horse you ever gonna make Jean awnser the door?)


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can join us someday, you know, without getting addicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moo, moo, moo, moo, moo.......
> 
> 
> 
> Mrooooo....
> 
> I've got to learn to balance myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.  I too, shall have to balance myself for this school year. Although I won't be stopping RP's altogether, I'll be trying my best to limit my time on the internet.
Click to expand...

That's what I've gotta do....  Meeting in the RPA thread!


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He parked by the house. He walked to the door and knocked. His soft brown hair blew in the light breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> soft face caloused hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine this better?
> 
> Adam drove up in an old ford pickup. His face was soft and welcoming. He rubbed his callouses hands together before knocking on the door. His soft brown hair blew in the slight breeze.
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth walked around the house. there where 2 new people on the porch. how many farm hands did this tiny ranch nead? (we nead more people to make animals so it's not so tiny!)
> 
> 'hello' she said walking up
> 
> 
> 
> Adam turned around. "hey" he said warmly (grumbles horse you ever gonna make Jean awnser the door?)
Click to expand...

she held a hand out to shake. 'i'm elizabeth' she added


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth walked around the house. there where 2 new people on the porch. how many farm hands did this tiny ranch nead? (we nead more people to make animals so it's not so tiny!)
> 
> 'hello' she said walking up
> 
> 
> 
> Adam turned around. "hey" he said warmly (grumbles horse you ever gonna make Jean awnser the door?)
Click to expand...

The door opened and a tall woman with black hair leaned out.


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrooooo....
> 
> I've got to learn to balance myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.  I too, shall have to balance myself for this school year. Although I won't be stopping RP's altogether, I'll be trying my best to limit my time on the internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I've gotta do....  Meeting in the RPA thread!
Click to expand...

Okay!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.  I too, shall have to balance myself for this school year. Although I won't be stopping RP's altogether, I'll be trying my best to limit my time on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I've gotta do....  Meeting in the RPA thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay!
Click to expand...

RPA?


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.  I too, shall have to balance myself for this school year. Although I won't be stopping RP's altogether, I'll be trying my best to limit my time on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I've gotta do....  Meeting in the RPA thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay!
Click to expand...

 I hope this works...


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth walked around the house. there where 2 new people on the porch. how many farm hands did this tiny ranch nead? (we nead more people to make animals so it's not so tiny!)
> 
> 'hello' she said walking up
> 
> 
> 
> Adam turned around. "hey" he said warmly (grumbles horse you ever gonna make Jean awnser the door?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The door opened and a tall woman with black hair leaned out.
Click to expand...

o a hi jean' elizabeth muttered backing up.(how many bunk houses r there because u know i am not sharing a bed!)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth walked around the house. there where 2 new people on the porch. how many farm hands did this tiny ranch nead? (we nead more people to make animals so it's not so tiny!)
> 
> 'hello' she said walking up
> 
> 
> 
> Adam turned around. "hey" he said warmly (grumbles horse you ever gonna make Jean awnser the door?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The door opened and a tall woman with black hair leaned out.
Click to expand...

"ah" he said warmly "you must be the farm owner" he said holding out a hand


----------



## manybirds

gotta go give bby goats there bottle! brb


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "then I don't care if there pastured together" she paused" is he of good lines?"
> 
> 
> 
> 'the best. he's never been beat in barrell racing, so the fastest horse u or i will ever meet, and in team penning he is real good. I'm so glad i didn't castrate him. i was going to because u know u just don't leave a riding horse a stallion but he was such a laid back quick smart little colt i couldn't bring myself to do it. if firefly's not spayed or on meds i'm not sure they should be togeather or you'll probably end up with a foal. you wouldn't believe the fee's people will pay to breed with him.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "no she's not" she looked back "that's Jake if ya didn't know" she smiled (hey you wanna guy for her?) "he "helps" me with the cattle"
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth walked around the house. there where 2 new people on the porch. how many farm hands did this tiny ranch nead? (we nead more people to make animals so it's not so tiny!)
> 
> 'hello' she said walking up
> 
> 
> 
> Adam turned around. "hey" he said warmly (grumbles horse you ever gonna make Jean awnser the door?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The door opened and a tall woman with black hair leaned out.
Click to expand...

Lily smiled at her kindly, and walked up to her. "Hello," She said.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam turned around. "hey" he said warmly (grumbles horse you ever gonna make Jean awnser the door?)
> 
> 
> 
> The door opened and a tall woman with black hair leaned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ah" he said warmly "you must be the farm owner" he said holding out a hand
Click to expand...

elizabeth checked out his long tan bicep as he held out his hand. then she shook her head mentaly slapped herself and walked toward the bunk houses


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie sat on the fence "Jake"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'the best. he's never been beat in barrell racing, so the fastest horse u or i will ever meet, and in team penning he is real good. I'm so glad i didn't castrate him. i was going to because u know u just don't leave a riding horse a stallion but he was such a laid back quick smart little colt i couldn't bring myself to do it. if firefly's not spayed or on meds i'm not sure they should be togeather or you'll probably end up with a foal. you wouldn't believe the fee's people will pay to breed with him.'
> 
> 
> 
> "no she's not" she looked back "that's Jake if ya didn't know" she smiled (hey you wanna guy for her?) "he "helps" me with the cattle"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

when elizbeth was still with her she said 'what do u mean 'helps'?'


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no she's not" she looked back "that's Jake if ya didn't know" she smiled (hey you wanna guy for her?) "he "helps" me with the cattle"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when elizbeth was still with her she said 'what do u mean 'helps'?'
Click to expand...

She didn't awnser for she was already back with jKe


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie sat on the fence "Jake"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam turned around. "hey" he said warmly (grumbles horse you ever gonna make Jean awnser the door?)
> 
> 
> 
> The door opened and a tall woman with black hair leaned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o a hi jean' elizabeth muttered backing up.(how many bunk houses r there because u know i am not sharing a bed!)
Click to expand...

"Did you need me?" she asked
(5)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie sat on the fence "Jake"
Click to expand...

He walked over.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam turned around. "hey" he said warmly (grumbles horse you ever gonna make Jean awnser the door?)
> 
> 
> 
> The door opened and a tall woman with black hair leaned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ah" he said warmly "you must be the farm owner" he said holding out a hand
Click to expand...

She shook it. "You must be the new farm hand, adam" she said


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door opened and a tall woman with black hair leaned out.
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" he said warmly "you must be the farm owner" he said holding out a hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook it. "You must be the new farm hand, adam" she said
Click to expand...

Lily quietly cleared her throat, trying to gain a little attention. She smiled kindly at Jean, her eyes sparkling.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie sat on the fence "Jake"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He walked over.
Click to expand...

Her eyes were sullen and sad. "she likes you"


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door opened and a tall woman with black hair leaned out.
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" he said warmly "you must be the farm owner" he said holding out a hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook it. "You must be the new farm hand, adam" she said
Click to expand...

"you guessed correctly" he smiled he backed up to lily "and this is lily" he said winking to her


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" he said warmly "you must be the farm owner" he said holding out a hand
> 
> 
> 
> She shook it. "You must be the new farm hand, adam" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you guessed correctly" he smiled he backed up to lily "and this is lily" he said winking to her
Click to expand...

"Hello" she said holding out a hand


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door opened and a tall woman with black hair leaned out.
> 
> 
> 
> o a hi jean' elizabeth muttered backing up.(how many bunk houses r there because u know i am not sharing a bed!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Did you need me?" she asked
> (5)
Click to expand...

(yes)  5 bunk houses!!!!!!!! you've got more money than i thought!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He walked over.
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyes were sullen and sad. "she likes you"
Click to expand...

"Who?" he asked


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook it. "You must be the new farm hand, adam" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "you guessed correctly" he smiled he backed up to lily "and this is lily" he said winking to her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hello" she said holding out a hand
Click to expand...

"Hello," She said to Jean, grasping her hand in a firm, yet gentle hand shake. "I'm Lily Evans."


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o a hi jean' elizabeth muttered backing up.(how many bunk houses r there because u know i am not sharing a bed!)
> 
> 
> 
> "Did you need me?" she asked
> (5)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (yes)  5 bunk houses!!!!!!!! you've got more money than i thought!
Click to expand...

"Well, business is good" she said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you guessed correctly" he smiled he backed up to lily "and this is lily" he said winking to her
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello" she said holding out a hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hello," She said to Jean, grasping her hand in a firm, yet gentle hand shake. "I'm Lily Evans."
Click to expand...

"Nice to meet you" she said


----------



## manybirds

gotta go do some more chores then i'll be back. this is so late to be doing chores and i feal bad.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello" she said holding out a hand
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello," She said to Jean, grasping her hand in a firm, yet gentle hand shake. "I'm Lily Evans."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nice to meet you" she said
Click to expand...

"So um, when do we start working?" She asked.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Did you need me?" she asked
> (5)
> 
> 
> 
> (yes)  5 bunk houses!!!!!!!! you've got more money than i thought!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well, business is good" she said
Click to expand...

lol she didn't say that out loud


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He walked over.
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyes were sullen and sad. "she likes you"
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello," She said to Jean, grasping her hand in a firm, yet gentle hand shake. "I'm Lily Evans."
> 
> 
> 
> "Nice to meet you" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "So um, when so we start working?" She asked.
Click to expand...

"yes" Adam said thoughtfully


----------



## equinehugger3

I'M BAACCKKKK!  



Cay stood with her hand on her hip, flicking her escaped side bangs out of her face. Done with her chores, she wasn't sure what to do.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> I'M BAACCKKKK!
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stood with her hand on her hip, flicking her escaped side bangs out of her face. Done with her chores, she wasn't sure what to do.


Oh no! 

Adam watched her out of the corner of his eye


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nice to meet you" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "So um, when so we start working?" She asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes" Adam said thoughtfully
Click to expand...

"Now, i pay by the week" she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He walked over.
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyes were sullen and sad. "she likes you"
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He walked over.
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyes were sullen and sad. "she likes you"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I replied.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So um, when so we start working?" She asked.
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" Adam said thoughtfully
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Now, i pay by the week" she said
Click to expand...

"I can handle that" he said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" Adam said thoughtfully
> 
> 
> 
> "Now, i pay by the week" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I can handle that" he said
Click to expand...

"Good, i'm not paying you to sit on the porch" she said


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So um, when so we start working?" She asked.
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" Adam said thoughtfully
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Now, i pay by the week" she said
Click to expand...

Lily nodded, not really caring about the pay so long as she got to ride horses.

Prometheus trotted around his paddock happily, his long mane flowing freely.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M BAACCKKKK!
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stood with her hand on her hip, flicking her escaped side bangs out of her face. Done with her chores, she wasn't sure what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> Adam watched her out of the corner of his eye
Click to expand...



Cay bit her lip, noticing, but didn't do anything. She began to absentmindedly stroke a random alpaca.  ALPACAS ARE MY DREAM. After horses.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He walked over.
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyes were sullen and sad. "she likes you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Who?" he asked
Click to expand...

"that girl" she said pointing to Elisabeth.  She sighed. Her light brown hair blew around her big eyes.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M BAACCKKKK!
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stood with her hand on her hip, flicking her escaped side bangs out of her face. Done with her chores, she wasn't sure what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> Adam watched her out of the corner of his eye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cay bit her lip, noticing, but didn't do anything. She began to absentmindedly stroke a random alpaca.  ALPACAS ARE MY DREAM. After horses.
Click to expand...

His eyes turned toward Jean. He still thought about the girl though. He silently wondered


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now, i pay by the week" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "I can handle that" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Good, i'm not paying you to sit on the porch" she said
Click to expand...

"don't worry" he said laughing "I can do basically everything"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyes were sullen and sad. "she likes you"
> 
> 
> 
> "Who?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "that girl" she said pointing to Elisabeth.  She sighed. Her light brown hair blew around her big eyes.
Click to expand...

" But i dont'" he said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I can handle that" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "Good, i'm not paying you to sit on the porch" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "don't worry" he said laughing "I can do basically everything"
Click to expand...

"Good! There are many things to do here" she said


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good, i'm not paying you to sit on the porch" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "don't worry" he said laughing "I can do basically everything"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Good! There are many things to do here" she said
Click to expand...

"Really? Awesome!" Lily said happily. "Can I help with something now?"


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> Adam watched her out of the corner of his eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay bit her lip, noticing, but didn't do anything. She began to absentmindedly stroke a random alpaca.  ALPACAS ARE MY DREAM. After horses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His eyes turned toward Jean. He still thought about the girl though. He silently wondered
Click to expand...

She sighed softly, then turned to the alpaca, stroking it.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Who?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "that girl" she said pointing to Elisabeth.  She sighed. Her light brown hair blew around her big eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " But i dont'" he said
Click to expand...

Her lips moved but she didn't say anything. She hopped off the fence. She sighed deeply.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "don't worry" he said laughing "I can do basically everything"
> 
> 
> 
> "Good! There are many things to do here" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Really? Awesome!" Lily said happily. "Can I help with something now?"
Click to expand...

"I can help now to"


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay sighed and straightened up. She pulled her shirt down from her hips, where is was bunching, and walked to the tack room, trying to find more chores.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Cay sighed and straightened up. She pulled her shirt down from her hips, where is was bunching, and walked to the tack room, trying to find more chores.


Black Gold looked out her window. She pranced. She was used to being breezed early in the morning.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "don't worry" he said laughing "I can do basically everything"
> 
> 
> 
> "Good! There are many things to do here" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Really? Awesome!" Lily said happily. "Can I help with something now?"
Click to expand...

"Sure, anything" she said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "that girl" she said pointing to Elisabeth.  She sighed. Her light brown hair blew around her big eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> " But i dont'" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her lips moved but she didn't say anything. She hopped off the fence. She sighed deeply.
Click to expand...

"What's wrong?' he asked


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good! There are many things to do here" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "Really? Awesome!" Lily said happily. "Can I help with something now?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Sure, anything" she said
Click to expand...

"Alright, I'll just drop my stuff off at the bunk house." Lily said, grabbing her bags. "I'll be back in a little while." And with that, Lily headed off to the bunk houses where she would unpack.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay sighed and straightened up. She pulled her shirt down from her hips, where is was bunching, and walked to the tack room, trying to find more chores.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Gold looked out her window. She pranced. She was used to being breezed early in the morning.
Click to expand...

Cay smiled. She strode to Black Gold's stall and stroked her. "Hey, girl."


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " But i dont'" he said
> 
> 
> 
> Her lips moved but she didn't say anything. She hopped off the fence. She sighed deeply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What's wrong?' he asked
Click to expand...

"nothing" she said quietly said


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay sighed and straightened up. She pulled her shirt down from her hips, where is was bunching, and walked to the tack room, trying to find more chores.
> 
> 
> 
> Black Gold looked out her window. She pranced. She was used to being breezed early in the morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cay smiled. She strode to Black Gold's stall and stroked her. "Hey, girl."
Click to expand...

She nudged her hand.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Really? Awesome!" Lily said happily. "Can I help with something now?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Sure, anything" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Alright, I'll just drop my stuff off at the bunk house." Lily said, grabbing her bags. "I'll be back in a little while." And with that, Lily headed off to the bunk houses where she would unpack.
Click to expand...

Adam went to his car got his stuff and followed her


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Gold looked out her window. She pranced. She was used to being breezed early in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay smiled. She strode to Black Gold's stall and stroked her. "Hey, girl."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She nudged her hand.
Click to expand...

She leaned against the door, still stroking her. "How would you like to get some exercise?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay smiled. She strode to Black Gold's stall and stroked her. "Hey, girl."
> 
> 
> 
> She nudged her hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She leaned against the door, still stroking her. "How would you like to get some exercise?"
Click to expand...

She leaned against the stall door and began mouthing cays hand


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sure, anything" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "Alright, I'll just drop my stuff off at the bunk house." Lily said, grabbing her bags. "I'll be back in a little while." And with that, Lily headed off to the bunk houses where she would unpack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adam went to his car got his stuff and followed her
Click to expand...

Before long, they had arrived at the bunk houses and Lily cautiously opened the doorway to the girls bunk house. She walked upstairs, opened the door to a room she was staying in, and placed her bags gently onto the soft bed. She looked around curiously, running her gentle hands along the walls absentmindedly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her lips moved but she didn't say anything. She hopped off the fence. She sighed deeply.
> 
> 
> 
> "What's wrong?' he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nothing" she said quietly said
Click to expand...


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nudged her hand.
> 
> 
> 
> She leaned against the door, still stroking her. "How would you like to get some exercise?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She leaned against the stall door and began mouthing cays hand
Click to expand...

"Or would you rather have treats?" She laughed. She pulled a small Ziploc bag out of her fleece jacket's pocket, and pulled a small, fresh baby carrot out. "How would you like this?" She asked, pocketing the bag.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alright, I'll just drop my stuff off at the bunk house." Lily said, grabbing her bags. "I'll be back in a little while." And with that, Lily headed off to the bunk houses where she would unpack.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam went to his car got his stuff and followed her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before long, they had arrived at the bunk houses and Lily cautiously opened the doorway to the girls bunk house. She walked upstairs, opened the door to a room she was staying in, and placed her bags gently onto the soft bed. She looked around curiously, running her gentle hands along the walls absentmindedly.
Click to expand...

Adam walked into the guys bunk. There was a note on the door. It read _"Adam, I have booked up for bunk six. It is upstairs by the window"_ he read it then jogged upstairs.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She leaned against the door, still stroking her. "How would you like to get some exercise?"
> 
> 
> 
> She leaned against the stall door and began mouthing cays hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Or would you rather have treats?" She laughed. She pulled a small Ziploc bag out of her fleece jacket's pocket, and pulled a small, fresh baby carrot out. "How would you like this?" She asked, pocketing the bag.
Click to expand...

She sniffed it then pushed it to the floor. She didn't know what that thing was.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her lips moved but she didn't say anything. She hopped off the fence. She sighed deeply.
> 
> 
> 
> "What's wrong?' he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nothing" she said quietly said
Click to expand...

"You can tell me" he said softly


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What's wrong?' he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing" she said quietly said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You can tell me" he said softly
Click to expand...

She shook her head. She began to walk away.


----------



## chickendiva25

Lily walked up to the beautiful glass window, with old, but not dirty white curtains that were soft to the touch. She pulled them away and opened the winodw, letting in a soft, flower scented breeze that blew back her beautiful blonde hair. She laughed quietly, and leaned up against the window sill, watching the trees and birds.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She leaned against the stall door and began mouthing cays hand
> 
> 
> 
> "Or would you rather have treats?" She laughed. She pulled a small Ziploc bag out of her fleece jacket's pocket, and pulled a small, fresh baby carrot out. "How would you like this?" She asked, pocketing the bag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sniffed it then pushed it to the floor. She didn't know what that thing was.
Click to expand...

"Never had carrots?" Cay mused, a line forming between her brows. She was a big fan of schooling, but come on!


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Lily walked up to the beautiful glass window, with old, but not dirty white curtains that were soft to the touch. She pulled them away and opened the winodw, letting in a soft, flower scented breeze that blew back her beautiful blonde hair. She laughed quietly, and leaned up against the window sill, watching the trees and birds.


Oddly, at the same time Adam opened the window. He didn't know the cabin was by theres so he was shirtless.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Or would you rather have treats?" She laughed. She pulled a small Ziploc bag out of her fleece jacket's pocket, and pulled a small, fresh baby carrot out. "How would you like this?" She asked, pocketing the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> She sniffed it then pushed it to the floor. She didn't know what that thing was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Never had carrots?" Cay mused, a line forming between her brows. She was a big fan of schooling, but come on!
Click to expand...

She cocked her head she pranced


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing" she said quietly said
> 
> 
> 
> "You can tell me" he said softly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head. She began to walk away.
Click to expand...

He grabbed her hand as she walked away.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily walked up to the beautiful glass window, with old, but not dirty white curtains that were soft to the touch. She pulled them away and opened the winodw, letting in a soft, flower scented breeze that blew back her beautiful blonde hair. She laughed quietly, and leaned up against the window sill, watching the trees and birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, at the same time Adam opened the window. He didn't know the cabin was by theres so he was shirtless.
Click to expand...

(Shirtless you say? Hmm.....)

Lily looked over and stifled a gasp of shock. "Hey Adam!" She called over, waving her hand slightly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily walked up to the beautiful glass window, with old, but not dirty white curtains that were soft to the touch. She pulled them away and opened the winodw, letting in a soft, flower scented breeze that blew back her beautiful blonde hair. She laughed quietly, and leaned up against the window sill, watching the trees and birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, at the same time Adam opened the window. He didn't know the cabin was by theres so he was shirtless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Shirtless you say? Hmm.....)
> 
> Lily looked over and stifled a gasp of shock. "Hey Adam!" She called over, waving her hand slightly.
Click to expand...

(hahahahahahah) he fell on his bed shocked. He rubbed the back of his head. "hey lily"


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sniffed it then pushed it to the floor. She didn't know what that thing was.
> 
> 
> 
> "Never had carrots?" Cay mused, a line forming between her brows. She was a big fan of schooling, but come on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cocked her head she pranced
Click to expand...

"You sure?" She asked in a sing-song voice, holding it out on a flattened palm.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You can tell me" he said softly
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. She began to walk away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He grabbed her hand as she walked away.
Click to expand...

She looked at him. Her eyes filled with sadness at the thought.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Never had carrots?" Cay mused, a line forming between her brows. She was a big fan of schooling, but come on!
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head she pranced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You sure?" She asked in a sing-song voice, holding it out on a flattened palm.
Click to expand...

She pushed it to the floor yet again


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, at the same time Adam opened the window. He didn't know the cabin was by theres so he was shirtless.
> 
> 
> 
> (Shirtless you say? Hmm.....)
> 
> Lily looked over and stifled a gasp of shock. "Hey Adam!" She called over, waving her hand slightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (hahahahahahah) he fell on his bed shocked. He rubbed the back of his head. "hey lily"
Click to expand...

"Erm, sorry!" She called back, grimacing as she heard him clunk his head on something. "Funny how our houses are right next to each other, eh?" She said jokingly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Shirtless you say? Hmm.....)
> 
> Lily looked over and stifled a gasp of shock. "Hey Adam!" She called over, waving her hand slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> (hahahahahahah) he fell on his bed shocked. He rubbed the back of his head. "hey lily"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Erm, sorry!" She called back, grimacing as she heard him clunk his head on something. "Funny how our houses are right next to each other, eh?" She said jokingly.
Click to expand...

"don't be" he said comeing into view. He was very muscled.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head she pranced
> 
> 
> 
> "You sure?" She asked in a sing-song voice, holding it out on a flattened palm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pushed it to the floor yet again
Click to expand...

She raised her eyebrows, laughing. "Alrighty, then. Well, do you still want a ride?" She asked hopefully, a smile playing at her lips.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. She began to walk away.
> 
> 
> 
> He grabbed her hand as she walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at him. Her eyes filled with sadness at the thought.
Click to expand...

He held onto her hand tightly and a tear leaked down his face. His expression was hurt. _She doesn't even trust me_ he thought


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hahahahahahah) he fell on his bed shocked. He rubbed the back of his head. "hey lily"
> 
> 
> 
> "Erm, sorry!" She called back, grimacing as she heard him clunk his head on something. "Funny how our houses are right next to each other, eh?" She said jokingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "don't be" he said comeing into view. He was very muscled.
Click to expand...

(But isn't he taken by one of manybirds characters?  )

"Alright...." Lily said, taking her eyes off of his muscles quickly. "Well uh, I gotta unpack, See ya later." She called over, then dissapeared into her room.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You sure?" She asked in a sing-song voice, holding it out on a flattened palm.
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed it to the floor yet again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She raised her eyebrows, laughing. "Alrighty, then. Well, do you still want a ride?" She asked hopefully, a smile playing at her lips.
Click to expand...

She pused her


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed it to the floor yet again
> 
> 
> 
> She raised her eyebrows, laughing. "Alrighty, then. Well, do you still want a ride?" She asked hopefully, a smile playing at her lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pused her
Click to expand...

She stumbled back a step. "Easy... Is that a yes?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Erm, sorry!" She called back, grimacing as she heard him clunk his head on something. "Funny how our houses are right next to each other, eh?" She said jokingly.
> 
> 
> 
> "don't be" he said comeing into view. He was very muscled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (But isn't he taken by one of manybirds characters?  )
> 
> "Alright...." Lily said, taking her eyes off of his muscles quickly. "Well uh, I gotta unpack, See ya later." She called over, then dissapeared into her room.
Click to expand...

(I never said that)
"ok" he said laughing. He began to unpack his things.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "don't be" he said comeing into view. He was very muscled.
> 
> 
> 
> (But isn't he taken by one of manybirds characters?  )
> 
> "Alright...." Lily said, taking her eyes off of his muscles quickly. "Well uh, I gotta unpack, See ya later." She called over, then dissapeared into her room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I never said that)
> "ok" he said laughing. He began to unpack his things.
Click to expand...

(manybirds did...I think....She said "Oh no you don't, he's mine!" Or well, something like that.)


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She raised her eyebrows, laughing. "Alrighty, then. Well, do you still want a ride?" She asked hopefully, a smile playing at her lips.
> 
> 
> 
> She pused her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stumbled back a step. "Easy... Is that a yes?"
Click to expand...

She nickered


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But isn't he taken by one of manybirds characters?  )
> 
> "Alright...." Lily said, taking her eyes off of his muscles quickly. "Well uh, I gotta unpack, See ya later." She called over, then dissapeared into her room.
> 
> 
> 
> (I never said that)
> "ok" he said laughing. He began to unpack his things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (manybirds did...I think....She said "Oh no you don't, he's mine!" Or well, something like that.)
Click to expand...

I know


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. She began to walk away.
> 
> 
> 
> He grabbed her hand as she walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at him. Her eyes filled with sadness at the thought.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I never said that)
> "ok" he said laughing. He began to unpack his things.
> 
> 
> 
> (manybirds did...I think....She said "Oh no you don't, he's mine!" Or well, something like that.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know
Click to expand...

So, is he taken? Or is he not?  Just wanna know, so I don't cross some line.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (manybirds did...I think....She said "Oh no you don't, he's mine!" Or well, something like that.)
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, is he taken? Or is he not?  Just wanna know, so I don't cross some line.
Click to expand...

Yea he is. I can make one more person though I can make a guy for her if ya like


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> So, is he taken? Or is he not?  Just wanna know, so I don't cross some line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea he is. I can make one more person though I can make a guy for her if ya like
Click to expand...

Oh, okay.  And no, I'm fine for now.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is he taken? Or is he not?  Just wanna know, so I don't cross some line.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea he is. I can make one more person though I can make a guy for her if ya like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, okay.  And no, I'm fine for now.
Click to expand...

Mmk


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. She began to walk away.
> 
> 
> 
> He grabbed her hand as she walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at him. Her eyes filled with sadness at the thought.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

If no one minds, could someone fill me in on what happened?


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pused her
> 
> 
> 
> She stumbled back a step. "Easy... Is that a yes?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She nickered
Click to expand...

"Hm... What do you like to do?" She wondered out loud.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> If no one minds, could someone fill me in on what happened?


Well Equine Is back! Uhmm Adam came. That's pretty much all I know. Oh and j and s are having problems


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. She began to walk away.
> 
> 
> 
> He grabbed her hand as she walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at him. Her eyes filled with sadness at the thought.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stumbled back a step. "Easy... Is that a yes?"
> 
> 
> 
> She nickered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hm... What do you like to do?" She wondered out loud.
Click to expand...

Her sleek body shone in the sunlight. She was only about 2 years old


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If no one minds, could someone fill me in on what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Well Equine Is back! Uhmm Adam came. That's pretty much all I know. Oh and j and s are having problems
Click to expand...

Oh, okay.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Adam finished packing. He sighed and looked out the window.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nickered
> 
> 
> 
> "Hm... What do you like to do?" She wondered out loud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her sleek body shone in the sunlight. She was only about 2 years old
Click to expand...

"Oh!" Cay exclaimed as she read the info card on the side of her stall door. It read rations for food, turn out and exercise times, and age. "Well, at 2, I guess all we'd have to do is lunging and training."


----------



## chickendiva25

Lily finished putting her clothing into the closet, her wardrobe consisting of many different things such as short flowing skirts with floral designs, loose jeans with a few rips here and there, a few western shirts, loads of different colored t-shirts, and her favorite dress of all time; a knee length, off the shouder dress. It was a beautiful white color, and from her mid thigh down it was tinged with a deep blue. The sleeves hung loosely off her shoulders; they ruffled and came to about her elbow. A blue rose was the design on the chest, the mid torso of the dress gathered and giving the person who wore it a slimmer appearance. Lily touched the dress softly before shutting the doors to the closet.

Here is her dress  :


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hm... What do you like to do?" She wondered out loud.
> 
> 
> 
> Her sleek body shone in the sunlight. She was only about 2 years old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh!" Cay exclaimed as she read the info card on the side of her stall door. It read rations for food, turn out and exercise times, and age. "Well, at 2, I guess all we'd have to do is lunging and training."
Click to expand...

She moved to where she was facing sideway. She was used to being ridden. She sighed. She was tall for her age already 15'5. Her line linage of selective breeding could be seen if you looked closely.


----------



## chickendiva25

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Lily finished putting her clothing into the closet, her wardrobe consisting of many different things such as short flowing skirts with floral designs, loose jeans with a few rips here and there, a few western shirts, loads of different colored t-shirts, and her favorite dress of all time; a knee length, off the shouder dress. It was a beautiful white color, and from her mid thigh down it was tinged with a deep blue. The sleeves hung loosely off her shoulders; they ruffled and came to about her elbow. A blue rose was the design on the chest, the mid torso of the dress gathered and giving the person who wore it a slimmer appearance. Lily touched the dress softly before shutting the doors to the closet.
> 
> Here is her dress  :
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_lilys_dress.jpg


Lily bit her lip, and looked around her room before sighing quietly. She ran back up to her closet, slowly opened the doors, and pulled out her dress. It had been ages it seemed, since she had worn it, and she just wanted to try it on one more time. She gently slipped it on, and checked it out in the mirror on the wall. It fit her like a glove, and she smiled happily. Lily began to twirl aroung the room, passing by the window occasionley.


Prometheus grazed quietly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily finished putting her clothing into the closet, her wardrobe consisting of many different things such as short flowing skirts with floral designs, loose jeans with a few rips here and there, a few western shirts, loads of different colored t-shirts, and her favorite dress of all time; a knee length, off the shouder dress. It was a beautiful white color, and from her mid thigh down it was tinged with a deep blue. The sleeves hung loosely off her shoulders; they ruffled and came to about her elbow. A blue rose was the design on the chest, the mid torso of the dress gathered and giving the person who wore it a slimmer appearance. Lily touched the dress softly before shutting the doors to the closet.
> 
> Here is her dress  :
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_lilys_dress.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Lily bit her lip, and looked around her room before sighing quietly. She ran back up to her closet, slowly opened the doors, and pulled out her dress. It had been ages it seemed, since she had worn it, and she just wanted to try it on one more time. She gently slipped it on, and checked it out in the mirror on the wall. It fit her like a glove, and she smiled happily. Lily began to twirl aroung the room, passing by the window occasionley.
> 
> 
> Prometheus grazed quietly.
Click to expand...

Adam watched her. Ne laughed silently.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her sleek body shone in the sunlight. She was only about 2 years old
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh!" Cay exclaimed as she read the info card on the side of her stall door. It read rations for food, turn out and exercise times, and age. "Well, at 2, I guess all we'd have to do is lunging and training."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She moved to where she was facing sideway. She was used to being ridden. She sighed. She was tall for her age already 15'5. Her line linage of selective breeding could be seen if you looked closely.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily finished putting her clothing into the closet, her wardrobe consisting of many different things such as short flowing skirts with floral designs, loose jeans with a few rips here and there, a few western shirts, loads of different colored t-shirts, and her favorite dress of all time; a knee length, off the shouder dress. It was a beautiful white color, and from her mid thigh down it was tinged with a deep blue. The sleeves hung loosely off her shoulders; they ruffled and came to about her elbow. A blue rose was the design on the chest, the mid torso of the dress gathered and giving the person who wore it a slimmer appearance. Lily touched the dress softly before shutting the doors to the closet.
> 
> Here is her dress  :
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_lilys_dress.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Lily bit her lip, and looked around her room before sighing quietly. She ran back up to her closet, slowly opened the doors, and pulled out her dress. It had been ages it seemed, since she had worn it, and she just wanted to try it on one more time. She gently slipped it on, and checked it out in the mirror on the wall. It fit her like a glove, and she smiled happily. Lily began to twirl aroung the room, passing by the window occasionley.
> 
> 
> Prometheus grazed quietly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adam watched her. Ne laughed silently.
Click to expand...

Lily stopped her pretend dancing, and twirled around one more time before sitting upon the window sill again. She leaned out of it, and watched the sky above her thoughtfully.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh!" Cay exclaimed as she read the info card on the side of her stall door. It read rations for food, turn out and exercise times, and age. "Well, at 2, I guess all we'd have to do is lunging and training."
> 
> 
> 
> She moved to where she was facing sideway. She was used to being ridden. She sighed. She was tall for her age already 15'5. Her line linage of selective breeding could be seen if you looked closely.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Cay sighed. "Sorry girl. Wanna go for a lunge?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She moved to where she was facing sideway. She was used to being ridden. She sighed. She was tall for her age already 15'5. Her line linage of selective breeding could be seen if you looked closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cay sighed. "Sorry girl. Wanna go for a lunge?"
Click to expand...

She huffed.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay sighed. "Sorry girl. Wanna go for a lunge?"
> 
> 
> 
> She huffed.
Click to expand...

(What? It's unhealthy to start a horse that early. )
Cay sighed and hung back up the card.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyes were sullen and sad. "she likes you"
> 
> 
> 
> "Who?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "that girl" she said pointing to Elisabeth.  She sighed. Her light brown hair blew around her big eyes.
Click to expand...

i so do not!!!!!!


----------



## equinehugger3

Wait - Is Black Gold grown or not? 

Black gold: Black gold is a down right champion. Her mother is the famous racer eight belles. Her sire is bold ruler. *She stands about 16'2 .* Her coat is pitch black her long black legs are also black except for a small white spit on her leg. She has a small white snip on her nose though. She used to live at a racing stable but she escaped at a race. She is a sweet mare that everyone loves. (DuckLover2399)


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Wait - Is Black Gold grown or not?
> 
> Black gold: Black gold is a down right champion. Her mother is the famous racer eight belles. Her sire is bold ruler. *She stands about 16'2 .* Her coat is pitch black her long black legs are also black except for a small white spit on her leg. She has a small white snip on her nose though. She used to live at a racing stable but she escaped at a race. She is a sweet mare that everyone loves. (DuckLover2399)


Ah yes typo.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay sighed. "Sorry girl. Wanna go for a lunge?"
> 
> 
> 
> She huffed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (What? It's unhealthy to start a horse that early. )
> Cay sighed and hung back up the card.
Click to expand...

(she is a racehorse)


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hahahahahahah) he fell on his bed shocked. He rubbed the back of his head. "hey lily"
> 
> 
> 
> "Erm, sorry!" She called back, grimacing as she heard him clunk his head on something. "Funny how our houses are right next to each other, eh?" She said jokingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "don't be" he said comeing into view. He was very muscled.
Click to expand...

this relationship is not going to work if u r FLIRTING with other women! sniff sniff. i personalized him and made him be perfect


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "don't be" he said comeing into view. He was very muscled.
> 
> 
> 
> (But isn't he taken by one of manybirds characters?  )
> 
> "Alright...." Lily said, taking her eyes off of his muscles quickly. "Well uh, I gotta unpack, See ya later." She called over, then dissapeared into her room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I never said that)
> "ok" he said laughing. He began to unpack his things.
Click to expand...

this is me calling u mean names


----------



## manybirds

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But isn't he taken by one of manybirds characters?  )
> 
> "Alright...." Lily said, taking her eyes off of his muscles quickly. "Well uh, I gotta unpack, See ya later." She called over, then dissapeared into her room.
> 
> 
> 
> (I never said that)
> "ok" he said laughing. He began to unpack his things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (manybirds did...I think....She said "Oh no you don't, he's mine!" Or well, something like that.)
Click to expand...

hahahahah 'o no u don't girlfriend that is my man' *puts hand on hip and glares*


----------



## chickendiva25

manybirds said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I never said that)
> "ok" he said laughing. He began to unpack his things.
> 
> 
> 
> (manybirds did...I think....She said "Oh no you don't, he's mine!" Or well, something like that.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahah 'o no u don't girlfriend that is my man' *puts hand on hip and glares*
Click to expand...

 Don't worry, Lily is waiting for that "James potter" In her life, if you know what I mean.  (Sorry, Harry potter reference!!!)


----------



## manybirds

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (manybirds did...I think....She said "Oh no you don't, he's mine!" Or well, something like that.)
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahah 'o no u don't girlfriend that is my man' *puts hand on hip and glares*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, Lily is waiting for that "James potter" In her life, if you know what I mean.  (Sorry, Harry potter reference!!!)
Click to expand...

i've read all the books (1....or 5 times) so i know what u mean


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She huffed.
> 
> 
> 
> (What? It's unhealthy to start a horse that early. )
> Cay sighed and hung back up the card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (she is a racehorse)
Click to expand...

Oops.  Anyhoo, wouldn't she be doing more training type things, just starting under saddle?


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (What? It's unhealthy to start a horse that early. )
> Cay sighed and hung back up the card.
> 
> 
> 
> (she is a racehorse)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops.  Anyhoo, wouldn't she be doing more training type things, just starting under saddle?
Click to expand...

She has been ridden in a race......


----------



## DuckLover2399

(sorry if I'm not Awnsering you I'm trying to find pics of what I think the farm looks like! any tips would be appreciated!) 
Adam walked out of the house. He was wearing a plaid shirt blue jeans and cowboy hat.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she is a racehorse)
> 
> 
> 
> Oops.  Anyhoo, wouldn't she be doing more training type things, just starting under saddle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has been ridden in a race......
Click to expand...

Well, okay then...
Cay sighed as her phone buzzed furiously. She put it to her ear. "Hello-" She started before being cut off by tears and screaming. "What?! Wait, I'll be right there!" She patted Black Gold's nose once before speed-walking off, years stinging in her eyes.


----------



## manybirds

elizabeth layed in the bunkhouse bored. there was rumble in the driveway. she got up and looked out the window, curls that had worked loose from her bun bouncing. zippy was here.  she raced down the stairs as fast as she could. she hopped out the door. she trotted toward the trailer. a man stepped out of the truck. her step dad. 'brought your horse' he said gruffly he was the type to act western and country but really wasn't. she just nodded and opened the trailer. zippy nickered. he was a registered AQHA he stood only 15 hands tall. he was unbeated in barrel racing she had competed nationly with him in barrells and won. he was probably one of the fastest horses out there. he was a tri paint. he threw his head. she had been called crazy for riding a stallion but he was so layed back and so fast and smart she would never go back on her decision. her barefoot feat crunched on the gravel. she grabbed his lead and led him out. he gleamed in the sun sniffing at the air. he pranced in place a little. elizabeth handed his reigns to her step dad and ran over to the front of the bunk house and threw  on her socks and boots before coming back and taking zippy back. 'thanks for bringing him up' she said with a nod. 'hhhmmmmm' he muttered before jumping in the truck. elizabeth ran forward and grabbed her tack out of the trailer before he pulled out and left.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

An old green 1971 Ford F250 pickup came down the driveway, pulling a shining new horse trailer.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> elizabeth layed in the bunkhouse bored. there was rumble in the driveway. she got up and looked out the window, curls that had worked loose from her bun bouncing. zippy was here.  she raced down the stairs as fast as she could. she hopped out the door. she trotted toward the trailer. a man stepped out of the truck. her step dad. 'brought your horse' he said gruffly he was the type to act western and country but really wasn't. she just nodded and opened the trailer. zippy nickered. he was a registered AQHA he stood only 15 hands tall. he was unbeated in barrel racing she had competed nationly with him in barrells and won. he was probably one of the fastest horses out there. he was a tri paint. he threw his head. she had been called crazy for riding a stallion but he was so layed back and so fast and smart she would never go back on her decision. her barefoot feat crunched on the gravel. she grabbed his lead and led him out. he gleamed in the sun sniffing at the air. he pranced in place a little. elizabeth handed his reigns to her step dad and ran over to the front of the bunk house and threw  on her socks and boots before coming back and taking zippy back. 'thanks for bringing him up' she said with a nod. 'hhhmmmmm' he muttered before jumping in the truck. elizabeth ran forward and grabbed her tack out of the trailer before he pulled out and left.


Adam watched. He walked up. 

FireFly grazed in a pasture close to them. Her bay coat gleamed in the sun.


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> elizabeth layed in the bunkhouse bored. there was rumble in the driveway. she got up and looked out the window, curls that had worked loose from her bun bouncing. zippy was here.  she raced down the stairs as fast as she could. she hopped out the door. she trotted toward the trailer. a man stepped out of the truck. her step dad. 'brought your horse' he said gruffly he was the type to act western and country but really wasn't. she just nodded and opened the trailer. zippy nickered. he was a registered AQHA he stood only 15 hands tall. he was unbeated in barrel racing she had competed nationly with him in barrells and won. he was probably one of the fastest horses out there. he was a tri paint. he threw his head. she had been called crazy for riding a stallion but he was so layed back and so fast and smart she would never go back on her decision. her barefoot feat crunched on the gravel. she grabbed his lead and led him out. he gleamed in the sun sniffing at the air. he pranced in place a little. elizabeth handed his reigns to her step dad and ran over to the front of the bunk house and threw  on her socks and boots before coming back and taking zippy back. 'thanks for bringing him up' she said with a nod. 'hhhmmmmm' he muttered before jumping in the truck. elizabeth ran forward and grabbed her tack out of the trailer before he pulled out and left.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops.  Anyhoo, wouldn't she be doing more training type things, just starting under saddle?
> 
> 
> 
> She has been ridden in a race......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, okay then...
> Cay sighed as her phone buzzed furiously. She put it to her ear. "Hello-" She started before being cut off by tears and screaming. "What?! Wait, I'll be right there!" She patted Black Gold's nose once before speed-walking off, years stinging in her eyes.
Click to expand...

She looked out after the girl.


----------



## manybirds

elizabeth held the prancing stallion while trying to hold her saddle blanket and bridle in the other. her hand wasn't big enough though and it began to slip. she had to be careful she didn't want to spook zippy.


----------



## equinehugger3

*Time warp for Cay* 

Cay's eyes glassed over, a empty look in them. She walked slowly into the woods, clutching her phone with an iron grip. She finally reached aarge, wide oak and crumpled to the ground beneath it, breaking down complety. Cay was a very controlled person, and hadn't broken down like this since she was five. She gasped for breath, tears streaming down her face as he body wracked with sons, shaking. Clutching her side, she moaned softly in despair and complete agony inside. She felt as if there was a gaping hole in her side. Out of anyone's hearing range, she was alone as she felt.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> An old green 1971 Ford F250 pickup came down the driveway, pulling a shining new horse trailer.


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old green 1971 Ford F250 pickup came down the driveway, pulling a shining new horse trailer.
Click to expand...

well what is it???!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth layed in the bunkhouse bored. there was rumble in the driveway. she got up and looked out the window, curls that had worked loose from her bun bouncing. zippy was here.  she raced down the stairs as fast as she could. she hopped out the door. she trotted toward the trailer. a man stepped out of the truck. her step dad. 'brought your horse' he said gruffly he was the type to act western and country but really wasn't. she just nodded and opened the trailer. zippy nickered. he was a registered AQHA he stood only 15 hands tall. he was unbeated in barrel racing she had competed nationly with him in barrells and won. he was probably one of the fastest horses out there. he was a tri paint. he threw his head. she had been called crazy for riding a stallion but he was so layed back and so fast and smart she would never go back on her decision. her barefoot feat crunched on the gravel. she grabbed his lead and led him out. he gleamed in the sun sniffing at the air. he pranced in place a little. elizabeth handed his reigns to her step dad and ran over to the front of the bunk house and threw  on her socks and boots before coming back and taking zippy back. 'thanks for bringing him up' she said with a nod. 'hhhmmmmm' he muttered before jumping in the truck. elizabeth ran forward and grabbed her tack out of the trailer before he pulled out and left.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam watched. He walked up.
> 
> FireFly grazed in a pasture close to them. Her bay coat gleamed in the sun.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old green 1971 Ford F250 pickup came down the driveway, pulling a shining new horse trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well what is it???!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

It's a truck...Pulling a horse trailer and going down the farm's driveway.


----------



## manybirds

zippy sniffed the air. he cought the scent of a mare on the wind. he pranced in place


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well what is it???!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a truck...Pulling a horse trailer and going down the farm's driveway.
Click to expand...

well.......what is it???? there's got to be something in there

elizabeth was ready to drop the saddle


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> zippy sniffed the air. he cought the scent of a mare on the wind. he pranced in place


Eden watched him from the pastures, her long black mane blowing to the side in the breeze.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well what is it???!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a truck...Pulling a horse trailer and going down the farm's driveway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well.......what is it???? there's got to be something in there
> 
> elizabeth was ready to drop the saddle
Click to expand...

Uh yeah. I was just waiting for a response, such as someone seeing it...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> zippy sniffed the air. he cought the scent of a mare on the wind. he pranced in place


Fire raised her head. She whinnied.


----------



## equinehugger3

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> *Time warp for Cay*
> 
> Cay's eyes glassed over, a empty look in them. She walked slowly into the woods, clutching her phone with an iron grip. She finally reached aarge, wide oak and crumpled to the ground beneath it, breaking down complety. Cay was a very controlled person, and hadn't broken down like this since she was five. She gasped for breath, tears streaming down her face as he body wracked with sons, shaking. Clutching her side, she moaned softly in despair and complete agony inside. She felt as if there was a gaping hole in her side. Out of anyone's hearing range, she was alone as she felt.


She finally got ahold of her sobbing. Tears streamed down her face as she silently sobbed in distress as she curled into a fetal position.


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a truck...Pulling a horse trailer and going down the farm's driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> well.......what is it???? there's got to be something in there
> 
> elizabeth was ready to drop the saddle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh yeah. I was just waiting for a response, such as someone seeing it...
Click to expand...

i see

elizabeth looked up as another truck and trailer came down the road. she backed up. she wished someone would help her with her saddle


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy sniffed the air. he cought the scent of a mare on the wind. he pranced in place
> 
> 
> 
> Fire raised her head. She whinnied.
Click to expand...

zippy raised his head and nickered slightly pulling on the reins.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well.......what is it???? there's got to be something in there
> 
> elizabeth was ready to drop the saddle
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yeah. I was just waiting for a response, such as someone seeing it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i see
> 
> elizabeth looked up as another truck and trailer came down the road. she backed up. she wished someone would help her with her saddle
Click to expand...

Adam grabbed it


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yeah. I was just waiting for a response, such as someone seeing it...
> 
> 
> 
> i see
> 
> elizabeth looked up as another truck and trailer came down the road. she backed up. she wished someone would help her with her saddle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adam grabbed it
Click to expand...

elizabeth jumped slightly. 'o thnks' she said. it was the new hand from before. 'um i better go see where i put him' she said 'u can follow me with the tack.'   'please' she added

she walked toward the barn looking for stephanie. she spotted her and walked over. 'where can i keep him' she asked


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

I got my own PC!


----------



## equinehugger3

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Time warp for Cay*
> 
> Cay's eyes glassed over, a empty look in them. She walked slowly into the woods, clutching her phone with an iron grip. She finally reached aarge, wide oak and crumpled to the ground beneath it, breaking down complety. Cay was a very controlled person, and hadn't broken down like this since she was five. She gasped for breath, tears streaming down her face as he body wracked with sons, shaking. Clutching her side, she moaned softly in despair and complete agony inside. She felt as if there was a gaping hole in her side. Out of anyone's hearing range, she was alone as she felt.
> 
> 
> 
> She finally got ahold of her sobbing. Tears streamed down her face as she silently sobbed in distress as she curled into a fetal position.
Click to expand...

Poor, poor Cay...


----------



## equinehugger3

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> I got my own PC!


----------



## DuckLover2399

The Stables:
Inside- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








OutSide- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tack Room: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rideing Arena(s): 
Indoor- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Outdoor- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(illl add more later I gtg)


----------



## equinehugger3

Are the McCoys  rich or something? Because this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well.......what is it???? there's got to be something in there
> 
> elizabeth was ready to drop the saddle
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yeah. I was just waiting for a response, such as someone seeing it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i see
> 
> elizabeth looked up as another truck and trailer came down the road. she backed up. she wished someone would help her with her saddle
Click to expand...

The truck gradually put on the brakes and turned off once the keys were withdrawn, the sound of a horse pacing and whinnying loudly being heard from the trailer, followed by the excited clanging of hooves. Shortly after the driver stepped out, revealing a man in his early twenties with lucious, shoulder length dark brown hair with natural curls and waves. His face was manly, his deep blue eyes being sunken in and his jawbone broad. It was hard to keep one's eyes off of him as he walked to the trailer to retrieve his horse.


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see
> 
> elizabeth looked up as another truck and trailer came down the road. she backed up. she wished someone would help her with her saddle
> 
> 
> 
> Adam grabbed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> elizabeth jumped slightly. 'o thnks' she said. it was the new hand from before. 'um i better go see where i put him' she said 'u can follow me with the tack.'   'please' she added
> 
> she walked toward the barn looking for stephanie. she spotted her and walked over. 'where can i keep him' she asked
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see
> 
> elizabeth looked up as another truck and trailer came down the road. she backed up. she wished someone would help her with her saddle
> 
> 
> 
> Adam grabbed it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> elizabeth jumped slightly. 'o thnks' she said. it was the new hand from before. 'um i better go see where i put him' she said 'u can follow me with the tack.'   'please' she added
> 
> she walked toward the barn looking for stephanie. she spotted her and walked over. 'where can i keep him' she asked
Click to expand...

"out In the first paddock" she said pointing.

Adam held the tack


----------



## manybirds

:bun     :/                                     

Lol glad i got all that off of my chest


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> The Stables:
> Inside- http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/036.jpg http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/032.jpg
> 
> OutSide- http://www.pennypincherbarns.com/Portals/0/Utley-Barn.jpg
> 
> Tack Room: http://www.custombarnbuilding.com/files/4813/0315/4198/Tack_Room_2.jpg
> 
> Rideing Arena(s):
> Indoor- http://www.cogifarm.com/images/Equestrian/hunter-jumper-indoor-1-lg.jpg
> 
> Outdoor- http://www.wirralridingcentre.com/images/outdoor_arena.jpg
> 
> (illl add more later I gtg)


Don't forget the pastures :


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam grabbed it
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth jumped slightly. 'o thnks' she said. it was the new hand from before. 'um i better go see where i put him' she said 'u can follow me with the tack.'   'please' she added
> 
> she walked toward the barn looking for stephanie. she spotted her and walked over. 'where can i keep him' she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "out In the first paddock" she said pointing.
> 
> Adam held the tack
Click to expand...

With the mares' elizabeth asked 'he is a stallion'


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay sighed and got up, scolding herself. Things WOULD be normal, now. She fiddled with her small diamond-encrusted locket, vowing to never forget. She picked up her fleece jacket off the ground and shook it off before putting it on and zipping it up. She began to trudge back toward the stables. Her loss didn't mean that there weren't animals to feed...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yeah. I was just waiting for a response, such as someone seeing it...
> 
> 
> 
> i see
> 
> elizabeth looked up as another truck and trailer came down the road. she backed up. she wished someone would help her with her saddle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The truck gradually put on the brakes and turned off once the keys were withdrawn, the sound of a horse pacing and whinnying loudly being heard from the trailer, followed by the excited clanging of hooves. Shortly after the driver stepped out, revealing a man in his early twenties with lucious, shoulder length dark brown hair with natural curls and waves. His face was manly, his deep blue eyes being sunken in and his jawbone broad. It was hard to keep one's eyes off of him as he walked to the trailer to retrieve his horse.
Click to expand...


----------



## equinehugger3

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see
> 
> elizabeth looked up as another truck and trailer came down the road. she backed up. she wished someone would help her with her saddle
> 
> 
> 
> The truck gradually put on the brakes and turned off once the keys were withdrawn, the sound of a horse pacing and whinnying loudly being heard from the trailer, followed by the excited clanging of hooves. Shortly after the driver stepped out, revealing a man in his early twenties with lucious, shoulder length dark brown hair with natural curls and waves. His face was manly, his deep blue eyes being sunken in and his jawbone broad. It was hard to keep one's eyes off of him as he walked to the trailer to retrieve his horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Cay approached him. "Hello," She greeted him in s businesslike manner.


----------



## manybirds

can there be a pond/lake on the edge of the property?


----------



## DuckLover2399

The Stables:
Inside- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








OutSide- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tack Room: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rideing Arena(s): 
Indoor- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Outdoor- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Paddocks- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Pomds- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(did I fro get anything?)


----------



## equinehugger3




----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> The Stables:
> Inside- http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/036.jpg http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/032.jpg
> 
> OutSide- http://www.custombarnbuilding.com/files/9012/9717/2945/brandywinemd1.jpg
> 
> Tack Room: http://www.custombarnbuilding.com/files/8413/0315/4191/Tack_Room_5.jpg
> 
> Rideing Arena(s):
> Indoor- http://www.cogifarm.com/images/Equestrian/hunter-jumper-indoor-1-lg.jpg
> 
> Outdoor- http://www.elmcroft.com/sand ring 001.jpg
> 
> Paddocks- http://www.farmeadowfarm.com/Resources/paddocks.jpg (did I fro get anything?)


the small hidden pond/lake at the edge of the property


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truck gradually put on the brakes and turned off once the keys were withdrawn, the sound of a horse pacing and whinnying loudly being heard from the trailer, followed by the excited clanging of hooves. Shortly after the driver stepped out, revealing a man in his early twenties with lucious, shoulder length dark brown hair with natural curls and waves. His face was manly, his deep blue eyes being sunken in and his jawbone broad. It was hard to keep one's eyes off of him as he walked to the trailer to retrieve his horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cay approached him. "Hello," She greeted him in s businesslike manner.
Click to expand...

"Hello," he said in deep, soft spoken voice. "Will you show me where my stallion will be kept? I'm the new farmhand here..."


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my own PC!
Click to expand...

  I'll have to post those pics!


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> The Stables:
> Inside- http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/036.jpg http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/032.jpg
> 
> OutSide- http://www.custombarnbuilding.com/files/9012/9717/2945/brandywinemd1.jpg
> 
> Tack Room: http://www.custombarnbuilding.com/files/8413/0315/4191/Tack_Room_5.jpg
> 
> Rideing Arena(s):
> Indoor- http://www.cogifarm.com/images/Equestrian/hunter-jumper-indoor-1-lg.jpg
> 
> Outdoor- http://www.elmcroft.com/sand ring 001.jpg
> 
> Paddocks- http://www.farmeadowfarm.com/Resources/paddocks.jpg (did I fro get anything?)


The picture of the pastures I showed you at the end of the last page.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stables:
> Inside- http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/036.jpg http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/032.jpg
> 
> OutSide- http://www.custombarnbuilding.com/files/9012/9717/2945/brandywinemd1.jpg
> 
> Tack Room: http://www.custombarnbuilding.com/files/8413/0315/4191/Tack_Room_5.jpg
> 
> Rideing Arena(s):
> Indoor- http://www.cogifarm.com/images/Equestrian/hunter-jumper-indoor-1-lg.jpg
> 
> Outdoor- http://www.elmcroft.com/sand ring 001.jpg
> 
> Paddocks- http://www.farmeadowfarm.com/Resources/paddocks.jpg (did I fro get anything?)
> 
> 
> 
> the small hidden pond/lake at the edge of the property
Click to expand...

Can you find a pick for it.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stables:
> Inside- http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/036.jpg http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/032.jpg
> 
> OutSide- http://www.custombarnbuilding.com/files/9012/9717/2945/brandywinemd1.jpg
> 
> Tack Room: http://www.custombarnbuilding.com/files/8413/0315/4191/Tack_Room_5.jpg
> 
> Rideing Arena(s):
> Indoor- http://www.cogifarm.com/images/Equestrian/hunter-jumper-indoor-1-lg.jpg
> 
> Outdoor- http://www.elmcroft.com/sand ring 001.jpg
> 
> Paddocks- http://www.farmeadowfarm.com/Resources/paddocks.jpg (did I fro get anything?)
> 
> 
> 
> the small hidden pond/lake at the edge of the property
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you find a pick for it.
Click to expand...

I put on look back sooo pretty


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the small hidden pond/lake at the edge of the property
> 
> 
> 
> Can you find a pick for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I put on look back sooo pretty
Click to expand...

How far back?


----------



## equinehugger3

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay approached him. "Hello," She greeted him in s businesslike manner.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello," he said in deep, soft spoken voice. "Will you show me where my stallion will be kept? I'm the new farmhand here..."
Click to expand...

She blinked. "Ah, yes," She said smoothly. "Was he going to have a full board or pasture board?" She asked.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. She began to walk away.
> 
> 
> 
> He grabbed her hand as she walked away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at him. Her eyes filled with sadness at the thought.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

The Stables:
Inside- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








OutSide- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tack Room: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rideing Arena(s): 
Indoor- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Outdoor- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Paddocks- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Pomds- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(did I fro get anything?)


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay approached him. "Hello," She greeted him in s businesslike manner.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello," he said in deep, soft spoken voice. "Will you show me where my stallion will be kept? I'm the new farmhand here..."
Click to expand...

 u copy cat!  my stallion is prettier by the way


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He grabbed her hand as she walked away.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at him. Her eyes filled with sadness at the thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I replied a long time ago.


----------



## equinehugger3

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay approached him. "Hello," She greeted him in s businesslike manner.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello," he said in deep, soft spoken voice. "Will you show me where my stallion will be kept? I'm the new farmhand here..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She blinked. "Ah, yes," She said smoothly. "Was he going to have a full board or pasture board?" She asked.
Click to expand...

Sorry, it got buried!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at him. Her eyes filled with sadness at the thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I replied a long time ago.
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## manybirds

i have to sleep see u bright and early. don't drop my saddle duck!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stables:
> Inside- http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/036.jpg http://rockcreekfarmny.com/images/032.jpg
> 
> OutSide- http://www.pennypincherbarns.com/Portals/0/Utley-Barn.jpg
> 
> Tack Room: http://www.custombarnbuilding.com/files/4813/0315/4198/Tack_Room_2.jpg
> 
> Rideing Arena(s):
> Indoor- http://www.cogifarm.com/images/Equestrian/hunter-jumper-indoor-1-lg.jpg
> 
> Outdoor- http://www.wirralridingcentre.com/images/outdoor_arena.jpg
> 
> (illl add more later I gtg)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the pastures :
> 
> http://www.chestercountyimages.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/fence57e.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay approached him. "Hello," She greeted him in s businesslike manner.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello," he said in deep, soft spoken voice. "Will you show me where my stallion will be kept? I'm the new farmhand here..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u copy cat!  my stallion is prettier by the way
Click to expand...

How am I copying you?

Uh-huh.  P)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> i have to sleep see u bright and early. don't drop my saddle duck!


I won't! I have to go zoom too


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello," he said in deep, soft spoken voice. "Will you show me where my stallion will be kept? I'm the new farmhand here..."
> 
> 
> 
> u copy cat!  my stallion is prettier by the way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How am I copying you?
> 
> Uh-huh.  P)
> 
> http://www.accentranch.com/uploads/Ziptt55t.jpg
Click to expand...

mine is way prettier. going to bed


----------



## equinehugger3

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello," he said in deep, soft spoken voice. "Will you show me where my stallion will be kept? I'm the new farmhand here..."
> 
> 
> 
> She blinked. "Ah, yes," She said smoothly. "Was he going to have a full board or pasture board?" She asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, it got buried!
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanei lookednup at Jake "please"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replied a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
Click to expand...

It was
He held her hand tightly. A tear rolled down his cheek. His expression was hurt.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello," he said in deep, soft spoken voice. "Will you show me where my stallion will be kept? I'm the new farmhand here..."
> 
> 
> 
> She blinked. "Ah, yes," She said smoothly. "Was he going to have a full board or pasture board?" She asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, it got buried!
Click to expand...

That's okay. 

"A full board."


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have to sleep see u bright and early. don't drop my saddle duck!
> 
> 
> 
> I won't! I have to go zoom too
Click to expand...

night! we should help each other and set a rping time. like from 7A.M to 11 P.m that way u don't get burried when u come back on and no one is staying up to late


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u copy cat!  my stallion is prettier by the way
> 
> 
> 
> How am I copying you?
> 
> Uh-huh.  P)
> 
> http://www.accentranch.com/uploads/Ziptt55t.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mine is way prettier. going to bed
Click to expand...

I don't have any proof.  Besides, it's all about opinion.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have to sleep see u bright and early. don't drop my saddle duck!
> 
> 
> 
> I won't! I have to go zoom too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> night! we should help each other and set a rping time. like from 7A.M to 11 P.m that way u don't get burried when u come back on and no one is staying up to late
Click to expand...

That wouldn't work considering we all have different schedules and time zones.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replied a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was
> He held her hand tightly. A tear rolled down his cheek. His expression was hurt.
Click to expand...

She laced her arms around him. "I'm sorry" she paused "I just can't loose you"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't! I have to go zoom too
> 
> 
> 
> night! we should help each other and set a rping time. like from 7A.M to 11 P.m that way u don't get burried when u come back on and no one is staying up to late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wouldn't work considering we all have different schedules and time zones.
Click to expand...

Most of us do horse many equine and cd and I have the same time zone


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night! we should help each other and set a rping time. like from 7A.M to 11 P.m that way u don't get burried when u come back on and no one is staying up to late
> 
> 
> 
> That wouldn't work considering we all have different schedules and time zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of us do horse many equine and cd and I have the same time zone
Click to expand...

It still isn't fair for those who don't, they'll either have to stay up later or come on earlier...And like I said it isn't likely we'd all be on at the same time due to our schedules. Just saying.


----------



## equinehugger3

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She blinked. "Ah, yes," She said smoothly. "Was he going to have a full board or pasture board?" She asked.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it got buried!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's okay.
> 
> "A full board."
Click to expand...

"This way, then," She said, walking into the stable. She wiped her cheek again with her sleeve, drying it completely. She didn't want to lose her job over this... Soon, they arrived at a luxurious box stall. She slid the door open, revealing a thickly bedded stall with a haynet and water trough ready. She examined the info packet that was hanging to the right of the stall. "Reserved for *Insert name here*,"'She read softly to herself before handing the packet to him. "You'll just have to fill out the basic information, like rations, weight, medical history, and such."


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where?
> 
> 
> 
> It was
> He held her hand tightly. A tear rolled down his cheek. His expression was hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She laced her arms around him. "I'm sorry" she paused "I just can't loose you"
Click to expand...

"Do you trust me?" he whsipered


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it got buried!
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay.
> 
> "A full board."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "This way, then," She said, walking into the stable. She wiped her cheek again with her sleeve, drying it completely. She didn't want to lose her job over this... Soon, they arrived at a luxurious box stall. She slid the door open, revealing a thickly bedded stall with a haynet and water trough ready. She examined the info packet that was hanging to the right of the stall. "Reserved for *Insert name here*,"'She read softly to herself before handing the packet to him. "You'll just have to fill out the basic information, like rations, weight, medical history, and such."
Click to expand...

Black gold watched from the stall nextdoor


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was
> He held her hand tightly. A tear rolled down his cheek. His expression was hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> She laced her arms around him. "I'm sorry" she paused "I just can't loose you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Do you trust me?" he whsipered
Click to expand...

"yes" she whispered looking up at hom.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it got buried!
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay.
> 
> "A full board."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "This way, then," She said, walking into the stable. She wiped her cheek again with her sleeve, drying it completely. She didn't want to lose her job over this... Soon, they arrived at a luxurious box stall. She slid the door open, revealing a thickly bedded stall with a haynet and water trough ready. She examined the info packet that was hanging to the right of the stall. "Reserved for *Insert name here*,"'She read softly to herself before handing the packet to him. "You'll just have to fill out the basic information, like rations, weight, medical history, and such."
Click to expand...

"Okay," the man said before leading his horse into the stall. The stallion nickered when he caught the scent of the mares surronding him, perking his ears and sticking his head from the bars.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay.
> 
> "A full board."
> 
> 
> 
> "This way, then," She said, walking into the stable. She wiped her cheek again with her sleeve, drying it completely. She didn't want to lose her job over this... Soon, they arrived at a luxurious box stall. She slid the door open, revealing a thickly bedded stall with a haynet and water trough ready. She examined the info packet that was hanging to the right of the stall. "Reserved for *Insert name here*,"'She read softly to herself before handing the packet to him. "You'll just have to fill out the basic information, like rations, weight, medical history, and such."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Okay," the man said before leading his horse into the stall. The stallion nickered when he caught the scent of the mares surronding him, perking his ears and sticking his head from the bars.
Click to expand...

Black gold looked at him "who are you?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She laced her arms around him. "I'm sorry" she paused "I just can't loose you"
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you trust me?" he whsipered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes" she whispered looking up at hom.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This way, then," She said, walking into the stable. She wiped her cheek again with her sleeve, drying it completely. She didn't want to lose her job over this... Soon, they arrived at a luxurious box stall. She slid the door open, revealing a thickly bedded stall with a haynet and water trough ready. She examined the info packet that was hanging to the right of the stall. "Reserved for *Insert name here*,"'She read softly to herself before handing the packet to him. "You'll just have to fill out the basic information, like rations, weight, medical history, and such."
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay," the man said before leading his horse into the stall. The stallion nickered when he caught the scent of the mares surronding him, perking his ears and sticking his head from the bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black gold looked at him "who are you?"
Click to expand...

"Tango," he said, his long black forelock centered on his forehead. "Yourself?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Night! G2g, see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## equinehugger3

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay.
> 
> "A full board."
> 
> 
> 
> "This way, then," She said, walking into the stable. She wiped her cheek again with her sleeve, drying it completely. She didn't want to lose her job over this... Soon, they arrived at a luxurious box stall. She slid the door open, revealing a thickly bedded stall with a haynet and water trough ready. She examined the info packet that was hanging to the right of the stall. "Reserved for *Insert name here*,"'She read softly to herself before handing the packet to him. "You'll just have to fill out the basic information, like rations, weight, medical history, and such."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Okay," the man said before leading his horse into the stall. The stallion nickered when he caught the scent of the mares surronding him, perking his ears and sticking his head from the bars.
Click to expand...

She looked at her feet, the dusty old paddock boots looking very bleak to her. "I'm sorry to be so curt. I'm usuay actually a fun person, sometimes... I'm just -" She cut herself off, biting her lip. "Not very professional..." She breathed.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay," the man said before leading his horse into the stall. The stallion nickered when he caught the scent of the mares surronding him, perking his ears and sticking his head from the bars.
> 
> 
> 
> Black gold looked at him "who are you?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Tango," he said, his long black forelock centered on his forehead. "Yourself?"
Click to expand...

"black gold" she asked "not a racer are you?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This way, then," She said, walking into the stable. She wiped her cheek again with her sleeve, drying it completely. She didn't want to lose her job over this... Soon, they arrived at a luxurious box stall. She slid the door open, revealing a thickly bedded stall with a haynet and water trough ready. She examined the info packet that was hanging to the right of the stall. "Reserved for *Insert name here*,"'She read softly to herself before handing the packet to him. "You'll just have to fill out the basic information, like rations, weight, medical history, and such."
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay," the man said before leading his horse into the stall. The stallion nickered when he caught the scent of the mares surronding him, perking his ears and sticking his head from the bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at her feet, the dusty old paddock boots looking very bleak to her. "I'm sorry to be so curt. I'm usuay actually a fun person, sometimes... I'm just -" She cut herself off, biting her lip. "Not very professional..." She breathed.
Click to expand...

He looked to her, brushing the edge of his short, rounded side bangs with a finger. "It's okay. If you don't mind me asking...Is there something wrong?" the young man asked silently.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you trust me?" he whsipered
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" she whispered looking up at hom.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black gold looked at him "who are you?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Tango," he said, his long black forelock centered on his forehead. "Yourself?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "black gold" she asked "not a racer are you?"
Click to expand...

"No, I get ridden Western style," replied Tango, his black coat shimmering under the moonlight.


----------



## equinehugger3

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay," the man said before leading his horse into the stall. The stallion nickered when he caught the scent of the mares surronding him, perking his ears and sticking his head from the bars.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at her feet, the dusty old paddock boots looking very bleak to her. "I'm sorry to be so curt. I'm usuay actually a fun person, sometimes... I'm just -" She cut herself off, biting her lip. "Not very professional..." She breathed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looked to her, brushing the edge of his short, rounded side bangs with a finger. "It's okay. If you don't mind me asking...Is there something wrong?" the young man asked silently.
Click to expand...

She took a small breath in, and began to finger the locket. "My fianc... Just died," She breathed, almost choking on her words. She stared balankly at the ground, willing her years to stay back.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tango," he said, his long black forelock centered on his forehead. "Yourself?"
> 
> 
> 
> "black gold" she asked "not a racer are you?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No, I get ridden Western style," replied Tango, his black coat shimmering under the moonlight.
Click to expand...

"hmm" she said quietly. She heard something from the girl. She nudged her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She laced her arms around him. "I'm sorry" she paused "I just can't loose you"
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you trust me?" he whsipered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes" she whispered looking up at hom.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at her feet, the dusty old paddock boots looking very bleak to her. "I'm sorry to be so curt. I'm usuay actually a fun person, sometimes... I'm just -" She cut herself off, biting her lip. "Not very professional..." She breathed.
> 
> 
> 
> He looked to her, brushing the edge of his short, rounded side bangs with a finger. "It's okay. If you don't mind me asking...Is there something wrong?" the young man asked silently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She took a small breath in, and began to finger the locket. "My fianc... Just died," She breathed, almost choking on her words. She stared balankly at the ground, willing her years to stay back.
Click to expand...

He blinked and looked to the ground sullenly then up to the girl again. "I'm so sorry," he whispered. "Believe it or not I...Had a similar occurance."


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "black gold" she asked "not a racer are you?"
> 
> 
> 
> "No, I get ridden Western style," replied Tango, his black coat shimmering under the moonlight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hmm" she said quietly. She heard something from the girl. She nudged her.
Click to expand...

The stallion nickered, looking around the hallway and breathing in the pungent scent of fresh manure mixed with mares in season. The usual.


----------



## equinehugger3

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looked to her, brushing the edge of his short, rounded side bangs with a finger. "It's okay. If you don't mind me asking...Is there something wrong?" the young man asked silently.
> 
> 
> 
> She took a small breath in, and began to finger the locket. "My fianc... Just died," She breathed, almost choking on her words. She stared balankly at the ground, willing her years to stay back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He blinked and looked to the ground sullenly then up to the girl again. "I'm so sorry," he whispered. "Believe it or not I...Had a similar occurance."
Click to expand...

"I - Thank you," She said softly, brushing away the fat tears that brimmed her eyes. "I'm so sorry... It's terrible," She whispered sorrowfully.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She took a small breath in, and began to finger the locket. "My fianc... Just died," She breathed, almost choking on her words. She stared balankly at the ground, willing her years to stay back.
> 
> 
> 
> He blinked and looked to the ground sullenly then up to the girl again. "I'm so sorry," he whispered. "Believe it or not I...Had a similar occurance."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I - Thank you," She said softly, brushing away the fat tears that brimmed her eyes. "I'm so sorry... It's terrible," She whispered sorrowfully.
Click to expand...

The mere streched so she could put her head on the girl


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He blinked and looked to the ground sullenly then up to the girl again. "I'm so sorry," he whispered. "Believe it or not I...Had a similar occurance."
> 
> 
> 
> "I - Thank you," She said softly, brushing away the fat tears that brimmed her eyes. "I'm so sorry... It's terrible," She whispered sorrowfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mere streched so she could put her head on the girl
Click to expand...

Cay bit her lip and stroked the mare lovingly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I - Thank you," She said softly, brushing away the fat tears that brimmed her eyes. "I'm so sorry... It's terrible," She whispered sorrowfully.
> 
> 
> 
> The mere streched so she could put her head on the girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cay bit her lip and stroked the mare lovingly.
Click to expand...

The mare nuzzled her. She cocked her head at the colorless things on her face.


----------



## DuckLover2399

(I gtg bye!)


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mere streched so she could put her head on the girl
> 
> 
> 
> Cay bit her lip and stroked the mare lovingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare nuzzled her. She cocked her head at the colorless things on her face.
Click to expand...

She kissed the mare's forehead and took a shaky breath.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> (I gtg bye!)


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay bit her lip and stroked the mare lovingly.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare nuzzled her. She cocked her head at the colorless things on her face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She kissed the mare's forehead and took a shaky breath.
Click to expand...

The mare sighed. She wondered what was wrong with her friend


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I gtg bye!)
Click to expand...

 now I'm leavin for reals


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She took a small breath in, and began to finger the locket. "My fianc... Just died," She breathed, almost choking on her words. She stared balankly at the ground, willing her years to stay back.
> 
> 
> 
> He blinked and looked to the ground sullenly then up to the girl again. "I'm so sorry," he whispered. "Believe it or not I...Had a similar occurance."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I - Thank you," She said softly, brushing away the fat tears that brimmed her eyes. "I'm so sorry... It's terrible," She whispered sorrowfully.
Click to expand...

He nodded slowly before petting Tango's face. "I know the feeling."


----------



## equinehugger3

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He blinked and looked to the ground sullenly then up to the girl again. "I'm so sorry," he whispered. "Believe it or not I...Had a similar occurance."
> 
> 
> 
> "I - Thank you," She said softly, brushing away the fat tears that brimmed her eyes. "I'm so sorry... It's terrible," She whispered sorrowfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He nodded slowly before petting Tango's face. "I know the feeling."
Click to expand...

She bit her lip and nodded, still stroking the mare. "I... I just don't know what to do with myself any more..." She whispered softly. "Work is all I have now."


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I - Thank you," She said softly, brushing away the fat tears that brimmed her eyes. "I'm so sorry... It's terrible," She whispered sorrowfully.
> 
> 
> 
> He nodded slowly before petting Tango's face. "I know the feeling."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She bit her lip and nodded, still stroking the mare. "I... I just don't know what to do with myself any more..." She whispered softly. "Work is all I have now."
Click to expand...

"Things will get better. As soon as she passed away I felt the same way. It took a while, but later on I finally regained more stability and moved on," he said, sighing at the last bit. "I still miss her so much."


----------



## equinehugger3

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He nodded slowly before petting Tango's face. "I know the feeling."
> 
> 
> 
> She bit her lip and nodded, still stroking the mare. "I... I just don't know what to do with myself any more..." She whispered softly. "Work is all I have now."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Things will get better. As soon as she passed away I felt the same way. It took a while, but later on I finally regained more stability and moved on," he said, sighing at the last bit. "I still miss her so much."
Click to expand...

"I hope so..." She said softly. "I know how you feel..." She fingered the locket she was wearing.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" she whispered looking up at hom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He searched her eyes.


----------



## equinehugger3

Today, I'm gonna crack open Google and continue my scheme.


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I copying you?
> 
> Uh-huh.  P)
> 
> http://www.accentranch.com/uploads/Ziptt55t.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> mine is way prettier. going to bed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have any proof.  Besides, it's all about opinion.
Click to expand...

ok yours can be prettier but zippy's faster (he's a world champion barrel racer so he would be any way)


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't! I have to go zoom too
> 
> 
> 
> night! we should help each other and set a rping time. like from 7A.M to 11 P.m that way u don't get burried when u come back on and no one is staying up to late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wouldn't work considering we all have different schedules and time zones.
Click to expand...

o yey. i was jst thnking about most of us but i suppose there r a few arn't there


----------



## manybirds

zippy cought the scent of 1 particular mare who was in heat. he pulled on the lead and nickered prancing.  

zippy' elizabeth scolded giving him the eye. it wasn't like this was the first time he had smelled mares. times like these she would be happy to have a gelding. but she still loved zippy and didn't regret her decision.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> zippy cought the scent of 1 particular mare who was in heat. he pulled on the lead and nickered prancing.
> 
> zippy' elizabeth scolded giving him the eye. it wasn't like this was the first time he had smelled mares. times like these she would be happy to have a gelding. but she still loved zippy and didn't regret her decision.


Adam smiled "you want me to hold him?"

Fire jumped her low fence and began headind toward the cows.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> He searched her eyes.


Huge tears ran down her cheeks. "I just can't lose you"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He searched her eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Huge tears ran down her cheeks. "I just can't lose you"
Click to expand...

He wrapped his arms around her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He searched her eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Huge tears ran down her cheeks. "I just can't lose you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wrapped his arms around her.
Click to expand...

She put her arms around his neck.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

I've updated the front page!!!!!!!1


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> I've updated the front page!!!!!!!1


Ooooooooo it looks good!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge tears ran down her cheeks. "I just can't lose you"
> 
> 
> 
> He wrapped his arms around her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She put her arms around his neck.
Click to expand...

"You never will" he whispered


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated the front page!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooo it looks good!
Click to expand...

Thanks! Like my avvie?


----------



## equinehugger3

Your Peruvian Paso is so gorgeous.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy cought the scent of 1 particular mare who was in heat. he pulled on the lead and nickered prancing.
> 
> zippy' elizabeth scolded giving him the eye. it wasn't like this was the first time he had smelled mares. times like these she would be happy to have a gelding. but she still loved zippy and didn't regret her decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam smiled "you want me to hold him?"
> 
> Fire jumped her low fence and began headind toward the cows.
Click to expand...

no i got him' she smiled 'he's just a stallion. i knew what i was getting into when i left him one.'


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy cought the scent of 1 particular mare who was in heat. he pulled on the lead and nickered prancing.
> 
> zippy' elizabeth scolded giving him the eye. it wasn't like this was the first time he had smelled mares. times like these she would be happy to have a gelding. but she still loved zippy and didn't regret her decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam smiled "you want me to hold him?"
> 
> Fire jumped her low fence and began headind toward the cows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no i got him' she smiled 'he's just a stallion. i knew what i was getting into when i left him one.'
Click to expand...

"ah" 

Firefly trotted past.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wrapped his arms around her.
> 
> 
> 
> She put her arms around his neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You never will" he whispered
Click to expand...

"I'm glad" she thought about something "what would mom think?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've updated the front page!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooo it looks good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Like my avvie?
Click to expand...

*nods* yes very nice!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Your Peruvian Paso is so gorgeous.


IKR? I didn't even know horses could be that color! I am hopefully going to get a bay Peruvian Paso gelding soon to go with the one in my avatar, so me and my dad can ride together. my 4-H leader saw it on craiglist and sent it to me. My 4-H leaders had a friend who owned a tack store and they got divorced and my 4-H leaders bought out the tack their tack room has tons and tons of stuff. Boxes full of tack, it's awesome!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She put her arms around his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> "You never will" he whispered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm glad" she thought about something "what would mom think?"
Click to expand...

"About what?" he asked


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooo it looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Like my avvie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *nods* yes very nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## equinehugger3

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Peruvian Paso is so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> IKR? I didn't even know horses could be that color! I am hopefully going to get a bay Peruvian Paso gelding soon to go with the one in my avatar, so me and my dad can ride together. my 4-H leader saw it on craiglist and sent it to me. My 4-H leaders had a friend who owned a tack store and they got divorced and my 4-H leaders bought out the tack their tack room has tons and tons of stuff. Boxes full of tack, it's awesome!
Click to expand...

  I'm going to start drooling for real!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You never will" he whispered
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm glad" she thought about something "what would mom think?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "About what?" he asked
Click to expand...

She had a smile on her face despite the tears. "nothing" her eyes crinckled in a laugh


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam smiled "you want me to hold him?"
> 
> Fire jumped her low fence and began headind toward the cows.
> 
> 
> 
> no i got him' she smiled 'he's just a stallion. i knew what i was getting into when i left him one.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ah"
> 
> Firefly trotted past.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Peruvian Paso is so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> IKR? I didn't even know horses could be that color! I am hopefully going to get a bay Peruvian Paso gelding soon to go with the one in my avatar, so me and my dad can ride together. my 4-H leader saw it on craiglist and sent it to me. My 4-H leaders had a friend who owned a tack store and they got divorced and my 4-H leaders bought out the tack their tack room has tons and tons of stuff. Boxes full of tack, it's awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to start drooling for real!
Click to expand...

The first time I walked in there, I think I did! They have about 25 horses too.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm glad" she thought about something "what would mom think?"
> 
> 
> 
> "About what?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had a smile on her face despite the tears. "nothing" her eyes crinckled in a laugh
Click to expand...

"What?" he asked


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "About what?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She had a smile on her face despite the tears. "nothing" her eyes crinckled in a laugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What?" he asked
Click to expand...

hey horsie where should i put my horse?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a smile on her face despite the tears. "nothing" her eyes crinckled in a laugh
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey horsie where should i put my horse?
Click to expand...

What horse?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "About what?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She had a smile on her face despite the tears. "nothing" her eyes crinckled in a laugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What?" he asked
Click to expand...

She just looked at him.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had a smile on her face despite the tears. "nothing" her eyes crinckled in a laugh
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She just looked at him.
Click to expand...

"What?" he asked again


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She just looked at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What?" he asked again
Click to expand...

"hat would she think if I told you that I love you?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam smiled "you want me to hold him?"
> 
> Fire jumped her low fence and began headind toward the cows.
> 
> 
> 
> no i got him' she smiled 'he's just a stallion. i knew what i was getting into when i left him one.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ah"
> 
> Firefly trotted past.
Click to expand...


----------



## equinehugger3

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IKR? I didn't even know horses could be that color! I am hopefully going to get a bay Peruvian Paso gelding soon to go with the one in my avatar, so me and my dad can ride together. my 4-H leader saw it on craiglist and sent it to me. My 4-H leaders had a friend who owned a tack store and they got divorced and my 4-H leaders bought out the tack their tack room has tons and tons of stuff. Boxes full of tack, it's awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start drooling for real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first time I walked in there, I think I did! They have about 25 horses too.
Click to expand...

 Sounds... Amazing!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She just looked at him.
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hat would she think if I told you that I love you?"
Click to expand...

"I don't know and I don't care" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked again
> 
> 
> 
> "hat would she think if I told you that I love you?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I don't know and I don't care" he said
Click to expand...

She reached up on her tippy toes and kissed him "good" (it had to happen toner or later )


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam smiled "you want me to hold him?"
> 
> Fire jumped her low fence and began headind toward the cows.
> 
> 
> 
> no i got him' she smiled 'he's just a stallion. i knew what i was getting into when i left him one.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ah"
> 
> Firefly trotted past.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start drooling for real!
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I walked in there, I think I did! They have about 25 horses too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds... Amazing!
Click to expand...

They also have Dexter cattle, they are only knee-high and real cute!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hat would she think if I told you that I love you?"
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know and I don't care" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She reached up on her tippy toes and kissed him "good" (it had to happen toner or later )
Click to expand...

(haha) he smiled and kissed her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know and I don't care" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She reached up on her tippy toes and kissed him "good" (it had to happen toner or later )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (haha) he smiled and kissed her.
Click to expand...

Her eyes danced.


----------



## equinehugger3

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I walked in there, I think I did! They have about 25 horses too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds... Amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also have Dexter cattle, they are only knee-high and real cute!
Click to expand...

AWW!  I wanna live there.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds... Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> They also have Dexter cattle, they are only knee-high and real cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWW!  I wanna live there.
Click to expand...

Do you have a facebook account?


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She reached up on her tippy toes and kissed him "good" (it had to happen toner or later )
> 
> 
> 
> (haha) he smiled and kissed her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her eyes danced.
Click to expand...


----------



## equinehugger3

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have Dexter cattle, they are only knee-high and real cute!
> 
> 
> 
> AWW!  I wanna live there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a facebook account?
Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She reached up on her tippy toes and kissed him "good" (it had to happen toner or later )
> 
> 
> 
> (haha) he smiled and kissed her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her eyes danced.
Click to expand...

He grinned and his heart-pounded.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> hey horsie where should i put my horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What horse?
Click to expand...

zippy


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (haha) he smiled and kissed her.
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyes danced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He grinned and his heart-pounded.
Click to expand...

She hugged him. Her soft brown hair billowed in the wind. (can we have a picture of Jake?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey horsie where should i put my horse?
> 
> 
> 
> What horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zippy
Click to expand...

In the paddocks with firefly like stephanie said. Since she is out playing with the cows let him go!


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no i got him' she smiled 'he's just a stallion. i knew what i was getting into when i left him one.'
> 
> 
> 
> "ah"
> 
> Firefly trotted past.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

your talking to me. zippy looked up and fricked his ears looking at the mare. he sniffed at the air. she wasn't in season. she smelled like a bossy little thing who hadn't had to many foals if any.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I walked in there, I think I did! They have about 25 horses too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds... Amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They also have Dexter cattle, they are only knee-high and real cute!
Click to expand...

i want one so bad!


----------



## manybirds

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds... Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> They also have Dexter cattle, they are only knee-high and real cute!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWW!  I wanna live there.
Click to expand...

where and what is this?


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ah"
> 
> Firefly trotted past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your talking to me. zippy looked up and fricked his ears looking at the mare. he sniffed at the air. she wasn't in season. she smelled like a bossy little thing who hadn't had to many foals if any.
Click to expand...

(yep! P.S. She has had a foals) 

She stopped in mid step. She shook her head and continued on.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What horse?
> 
> 
> 
> zippy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the paddocks with firefly like stephanie said. Since she is out playing with the cows let him go!
Click to expand...

um but he's a stallion and she's a mare and u know horses arn't exactly 'picky' like people.


----------



## equinehugger3

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWW!  I wanna live there.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a facebook account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep!
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy
> 
> 
> 
> In the paddocks with firefly like stephanie said. Since she is out playing with the cows let him go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um but he's a stallion and she's a mare and u know horses arn't exactly 'picky' like people.
Click to expand...

 she wants her breed.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyes danced.
> 
> 
> 
> He grinned and his heart-pounded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She hugged him. Her soft brown hair billowed in the wind. (can we have a picture of Jake?)
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

Lily brushed down a horse quietly, her long blonde hair flowing perfectly down her back. She sighed slowly, and breathed in the strong scent of the many horses, the fresh scent of pine shavings, it all put her into a sort of happy trance. She finished brushing the horse, and put it back into it's stall, before walking out of the stables. She wore a somewhat plain, sky blue t-shirt that was tucked into her boot cut, ripped up jeans. Her leather boots clonked on the dirt, the belt around her waist the exact same color as her footwear.

Prometheus pranced about a pasture, his mane floiwng behind him freely.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the paddocks with firefly like stephanie said. Since she is out playing with the cows let him go!
> 
> 
> 
> um but he's a stallion and she's a mare and u know horses arn't exactly 'picky' like people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she wants her breed.
Click to expand...

hahahahaha ok. i'm sure zippy won't mind being of service. just tell me when she's in season and when u want her bred


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um but he's a stallion and she's a mare and u know horses arn't exactly 'picky' like people.
> 
> 
> 
> she wants her breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahahaha ok. i'm sure zippy won't mind being of service. just tell me when she's in season and when u want her bred
Click to expand...

It docent matter.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Ok this is how i picture the guest houses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And the house


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWW!  I wanna live there.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a facebook account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep!
Click to expand...

look up rocking rebel riders 4-h club


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He grinned and his heart-pounded.
> 
> 
> 
> She hugged him. Her soft brown hair billowed in the wind. (can we have a picture of Jake?)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

i'll try


----------



## equinehugger3

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a facebook account?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look up rocking rebel riders 4-h club
Click to expand...

I'm jealous, that looks so fun!


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she wants her breed.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha ok. i'm sure zippy won't mind being of service. just tell me when she's in season and when u want her bred
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It docent matter.
Click to expand...

k

elizabeth let zippy into the first paddock. she looked at adam 'i can take that and put it away' she offered holding out her hands. 'what ur name' she asked to adam.

by the way how do u put pictures on i want to get one of zippy


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Ok this is how i picture the guest houses. http://www.loghome.com/images/Articles/BuildACabin2.jpg
> 
> And the house http://www.vared.com/img/cedar-log-home7.jpg


Oooh, pretty!


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Ok this is how i picture the guest houses. http://www.loghome.com/images/Articles/BuildACabin2.jpg
> 
> And the house http://www.vared.com/img/cedar-log-home7.jpg


oooooo i get that guest house! pick me oooo oooo pick me


----------



## chickendiva25

I finally found a sutible picture of Lily.  I'll try and find another one, just stick with this one for now.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> look up rocking rebel riders 4-h club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm jealous, that looks so fun!
Click to expand...

The horse with the paper on it is real.


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> I finally found a sutible picture of Lily.  I'll try and find another one, just stick with this one for now.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_lily.jpg


Luna!


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha ok. i'm sure zippy won't mind being of service. just tell me when she's in season and when u want her bred
> 
> 
> 
> It docent matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> k
> 
> elizabeth let zippy into the first paddock. she looked at adam 'i can take that and put it away' she offered holding out her hands. 'what ur name' she asked to adam.
> 
> by the way how do u put pictures on i want to get one of zippy
Click to expand...

(I copy and paste stuff) 

"I got it" "my names Adam"


----------



## equinehugger3

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look up rocking rebel riders 4-h club
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous, that looks so fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The horse with the paper on it is real.
Click to expand...

Once I did a conformation thing like that at a horse camp I went to when I was little.


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found a sutible picture of Lily.  I'll try and find another one, just stick with this one for now.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_lily.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Luna!
Click to expand...

es, it's Loony Luna Lovegood, got a problem with that?   I'm getting a better picture of her right now, hold on! Oh, and I'm changing her hair color to dark red.


----------



## manybirds

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> I finally found a sutible picture of Lily.  I'll try and find another one, just stick with this one for now.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_lily.jpg


thats luna lovegood!


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found a sutible picture of Lily.  I'll try and find another one, just stick with this one for now.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_lily.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Luna!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> es, it's Loony Luna Lovegood, got a problem with that?   I'm getting a better picture of her right now, hold on! Oh, and I'm changing her hair color to dark red.
Click to expand...

 I love Luna! She's amazing.


----------



## chickendiva25

Aright, I have found a _better_ picture of her. I changed her hair color to dark red, just to remind you.


----------



## equinehugger3

Hm... I'm not sure what Cay looks like. 






 Maybe... Hm.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Did I fro get anything? Oh! The round pen!


----------



## manybirds

i gotta go!


----------



## chickendiva25

manybirds said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found a sutible picture of Lily.  I'll try and find another one, just stick with this one for now.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_lily.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> thats luna lovegood!
Click to expand...

Well, its actually Evanna Lynch, the actress who plays Luna.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It docent matter.
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> elizabeth let zippy into the first paddock. she looked at adam 'i can take that and put it away' she offered holding out her hands. 'what ur name' she asked to adam.
> 
> by the way how do u put pictures on i want to get one of zippy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I copy and paste stuff)
> 
> "I got it" "my names Adam"
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

Prometheus grazed, wanting something to do.

Lily looked around, her messenger bag hung over her shoulder sloppily.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Prometheus grazed, wanting something to do.
> 
> Lily looked around, her messenger bag hung over her shoulder sloppily.


Fire trotted past her.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous, that looks so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> The horse with the paper on it is real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I did a conformation thing like that at a horse camp I went to when I was little.
Click to expand...

He's a mini named Bean.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus grazed, wanting something to do.
> 
> Lily looked around, her messenger bag hung over her shoulder sloppily.
> 
> 
> 
> Fire trotted past her.
Click to expand...

Lily watched her curiously, her head tilted slightly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie buried herself in Jake. "I love you"


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus grazed, wanting something to do.
> 
> Lily looked around, her messenger bag hung over her shoulder sloppily.
> 
> 
> 
> Fire trotted past her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily watched her curiously, her head tilted slightly.
Click to expand...

She began working. Reining. She herded the cattle into a tight circle.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire trotted past her.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily watched her curiously, her head tilted slightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She began working. Reining. She herded the cattle into a tight circle.
Click to expand...

Lily hopped up onto the fence and watched her happily, her long deep red hair falling into her face like a veil.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily watched her curiously, her head tilted slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> She began working. Reining. She herded the cattle into a tight circle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily hopped up onto the fence and watched her happily, her long deep red hair falling into her face like a veil.
Click to expand...

She became bored.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie buried herself in Jake. "I love you"


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She began working. Reining. She herded the cattle into a tight circle.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily hopped up onto the fence and watched her happily, her long deep red hair falling into her face like a veil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She became bored.
Click to expand...

Lily smiled and hopped off the fence. She waved goodbye to FireFly then lazily walked back to the stables to continue her work.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily hopped up onto the fence and watched her happily, her long deep red hair falling into her face like a veil.
> 
> 
> 
> She became bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily smiled and hopped off the fence. She waved goodbye to FireFly then lazily walked back to the stables to continue her work.
Click to expand...

She began herding the cattle back to the pastures.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie buried herself in Jake. "I love you"
Click to expand...

"I love you too" he siad


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie buried herself in Jake. "I love you"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I love you too" he siad
Click to expand...

"good" she said smileing.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Hey Is the any pictures you want of anything? Like around the farm?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Hey Is the any pictures you want of anything? Like around the farm?


If you want pics of your animals or humans on the first post PLEASE PM them to me!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Is the any pictures you want of anything? Like around the farm?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want pics of your animals or humans on the first post PLEASE PM them to me!
Click to expand...

Ok.......................


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I love you too" he siad
> 
> 
> 
> "good" she said smileing.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I love you too" he siad
> 
> 
> 
> "good" she said smileing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"Well, we should probably get back to work" he said blushing


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Is the any pictures you want of anything? Like around the farm?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want pics of your animals or humans on the first post PLEASE PM them to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.......................
Click to expand...

Not you, everyone.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Did I fro get anything? Oh! The round pen!
> http://www.horsehavenfarm.com/images/facility/trainingPadox.jpg


Cool!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "good" she said smileing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well, we should probably get back to work" he said blushing
Click to expand...

"probably" she smiled "whatcha blushing for cowboy?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I fro get anything? Oh! The round pen!
> http://www.horsehavenfarm.com/images/facility/trainingPadox.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
Click to expand...

I like this on toooooooooo


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I fro get anything? Oh! The round pen!
> http://www.horsehavenfarm.com/images/facility/trainingPadox.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this on toooooooooo http://www.texasliving.com/images/properties/1304800887.jpg
Click to expand...

What's that?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> I like this on toooooooooo http://www.texasliving.com/images/properties/1304800887.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that?
Click to expand...

It's a covered round pen


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, we should probably get back to work" he said blushing
> 
> 
> 
> "probably" she smiled "whatcha blushing for cowboy?"
Click to expand...

"Nothing" he said, his dimples showing


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, we should probably get back to work" he said blushing
> 
> 
> 
> "probably" she smiled "whatcha blushing for cowboy?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nothing" he said, his dimples showing
Click to expand...

"sure" she said laughing


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this on toooooooooo http://www.texasliving.com/images/properties/1304800887.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a covered round pen
Click to expand...

My 4-H leader has one of those! Only it's three times that size.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "probably" she smiled "whatcha blushing for cowboy?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Nothing" he said, his dimples showing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sure" she said laughing
Click to expand...

"I think, I'll, go, do something" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a covered round pen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 4-H leader has one of those! Only it's three times that size.
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nothing" he said, his dimples showing
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" she said laughing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I think, I'll, go, do something" he said
Click to expand...

She rolled her eyes playfully "ok, guess I'll go work red"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" she said laughing
> 
> 
> 
> "I think, I'll, go, do something" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She rolled her eyes playfully "ok, guess I'll go work red"
Click to expand...

"I'm muck his stall" he said walking away.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Duck, can I have Spirit?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Duck, can I have Spirit?


Sure!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I think, I'll, go, do something" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes playfully "ok, guess I'll go work red"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm muck his stall" he said walking away.
Click to expand...

"hey?" she said worridly "I do something?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Jaimz pulled up in an old trailer. He jumped out and walked around to the trailer.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k
> 
> elizabeth let zippy into the first paddock. she looked at adam 'i can take that and put it away' she offered holding out her hands. 'what ur name' she asked to adam.
> 
> by the way how do u put pictures on i want to get one of zippy
> 
> 
> 
> (I copy and paste stuff)
> 
> "I got it" "my names Adam"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

well thank u adam' elizabeth answered holding her rough cauloused hand out to shake his. (haha my hands have little caulauses on the pads and i like to play with them!)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I copy and paste stuff)
> 
> "I got it" "my names Adam"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well thank u adam' elizabeth answered holding her rough cauloused hand out to shake his. (haha my hands have little caulauses on the pads and i like to play with them!)
Click to expand...

Ahahahah 

He shook her hand.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes playfully "ok, guess I'll go work red"
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm muck his stall" he said walking away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hey?" she said worridly "I do something?"
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well thank u adam' elizabeth answered holding her rough cauloused hand out to shake his. (haha my hands have little caulauses on the pads and i like to play with them!)
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahah
> 
> He shook her hand.
Click to expand...

he had a strong grip and he had those rough but sure hands that elizabeth liked. she pulled away trying to hide her blush behind her thick curls that had mostly all worked loose from her bun. she wished more than anything she had her old stetson hat. it was her first hat and it was light brown and it was adorned with all the pins she had got for winning barrel racing contests (i'm so proud of zippy)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Jaimz pulled up in an old trailer. He jumped out and walked around to the trailer.


A loud scream came from within the trailer. The pounding of hooves could be heard on the floor.


----------



## manybirds

zippy pranced forward his muscles rippling under his smooth coat. he pranced to the mare his energy barely contained he sniffed her.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm muck his stall" he said walking away.
> 
> 
> 
> "hey?" she said worridly "I do something?"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

(he already left)


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz pulled up in an old trailer. He jumped out and walked around to the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> A loud scream came from within the trailer. The pounding of hooves could be heard on the floor.
Click to expand...

elizabeth looked at yet another trailer that had pulled up. a horse screamed inside. she trotted over and looked inside


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz pulled up in an old trailer. He jumped out and walked around to the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> A loud scream came from within the trailer. The pounding of hooves could be heard on the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> elizabeth looked at yet another trailer that had pulled up. a horse screamed inside. she trotted over and looked inside
Click to expand...

"Stay back" Jaimz said. A loud scream was heard and a loud clunk.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> zippy pranced forward his muscles rippling under his smooth coat. he pranced to the mare his energy barely contained he sniffed her.


She looked at Him. "hello"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy pranced forward his muscles rippling under his smooth coat. he pranced to the mare his energy barely contained he sniffed her.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at Him. "hello"
Click to expand...

hey' he said 'whats your name' he added


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A loud scream came from within the trailer. The pounding of hooves could be heard on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth looked at yet another trailer that had pulled up. a horse screamed inside. she trotted over and looked inside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Stay back" Jaimz said. A loud scream was heard and a loud clunk.
Click to expand...

"don't tell me you got one of those mustangs to" (I'm making another mare lol)


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A loud scream came from within the trailer. The pounding of hooves could be heard on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth looked at yet another trailer that had pulled up. a horse screamed inside. she trotted over and looked inside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Stay back" Jaimz said. A loud scream was heard and a loud clunk.
Click to expand...

need any help' she called inside


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth looked at yet another trailer that had pulled up. a horse screamed inside. she trotted over and looked inside
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay back" Jaimz said. A loud scream was heard and a loud clunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "don't tell me you got one of those mustangs to" (I'm making another mare lol)
Click to expand...

he is a registered AQHA. (though i think way back he has some mustang to mix up the blood)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy pranced forward his muscles rippling under his smooth coat. he pranced to the mare his energy barely contained he sniffed her.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at Him. "hello"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey' he said 'whats your name' he added
Click to expand...

"firefly" "it's what my two leg calls me"


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay back" Jaimz said. A loud scream was heard and a loud clunk.
> 
> 
> 
> "don't tell me you got one of those mustangs to" (I'm making another mare lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is a registered AQHA. (though i think way back he has some mustang to mix up the blood)
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth looked at yet another trailer that had pulled up. a horse screamed inside. she trotted over and looked inside
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay back" Jaimz said. A loud scream was heard and a loud clunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "don't tell me you got one of those mustangs to" (I'm making another mare lol)
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "don't tell me you got one of those mustangs to" (I'm making another mare lol)
> 
> 
> 
> he is a registered AQHA. (though i think way back he has some mustang to mix up the blood)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

didn't she ask? he is a American Quarter Horse. he is registered (he's from all purebred stock and he has papers telling his lineage)


----------



## manybirds

i'm gonna be gone and poofing


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is a registered AQHA. (though i think way back he has some mustang to mix up the blood)
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> didn't she ask? he is a American Quarter Horse. he is registered (he's from all purebred stock and he has papers telling his lineage)
Click to expand...

She has a mustang in the trailer not a qh


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth looked at yet another trailer that had pulled up. a horse screamed inside. she trotted over and looked inside
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay back" Jaimz said. A loud scream was heard and a loud clunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "don't tell me you got one of those mustangs to" (I'm making another mare lol)
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Stay back" Jaimz said. A loud scream was heard and a loud clunk.
> 
> 
> 
> "don't tell me you got one of those mustangs to" (I'm making another mare lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jaimz didn't reply but grabbed a lead from the truck.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> didn't she ask? he is a American Quarter Horse. he is registered (he's from all purebred stock and he has papers telling his lineage)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has a mustang in the trailer not a qh
Click to expand...

o i was talking about zippy


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't she ask? he is a American Quarter Horse. he is registered (he's from all purebred stock and he has papers telling his lineage)
> 
> 
> 
> She has a mustang in the trailer not a qh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o i was talking about zippy
Click to expand...

"ah


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "don't tell me you got one of those mustangs to" (I'm making another mare lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jaimz didn't reply but grabbed a lead from the truck.
Click to expand...

"put him in the covered round pen" Stephanie said from behind him.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz didn't reply but grabbed a lead from the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> "put him in the covered round pen" Stephanie said from behind him.
Click to expand...

"Why?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz didn't reply but grabbed a lead from the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> "put him in the covered round pen" Stephanie said from behind him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why?" he asked
Click to expand...

"because he can't get out"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "put him in the covered round pen" Stephanie said from behind him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Why?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "because he can't get out"
Click to expand...

"We'll see' he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "because he can't get out"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We'll see' he said
Click to expand...

"mustangs are unbelievable"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "because he can't get out"
> 
> 
> 
> "We'll see' he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "mustangs are unbelievable"
Click to expand...

"People are unbelievable" he said
(wat do u think of pics???)


----------



## DuckLover2399

Oooooooooo I loooovvve this horse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm going to make rain for spirit!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We'll see' he said
> 
> 
> 
> "mustangs are unbelievable"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "People are unbelievable" he said
> (wat do u think of pics???)
Click to expand...

(amazing) She shook her head. "just don't get hurt"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "mustangs are unbelievable"
> 
> 
> 
> "People are unbelievable" he said
> (wat do u think of pics???)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (amazing) She shook her head. "just don't get hurt"
Click to expand...

"I'm worried about him" he said (IKR?) (shouldn't rain be a paint?  )


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "People are unbelievable" he said
> (wat do u think of pics???)
> 
> 
> 
> (amazing) She shook her head. "just don't get hurt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm worried about him" he said (IKR?) (shouldn't rain be a paint?  )
Click to expand...

(she is gonna be I just showing you the pic lol) 

She shook her head. "I bought one of the mustangs" she said quietly


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (amazing) She shook her head. "just don't get hurt"
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm worried about him" he said (IKR?) (shouldn't rain be a paint?  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (she is gonna be I just showing you the pic lol)
> 
> She shook her head. "I bought one of the mustangs" she said quietly
Click to expand...

(????That's not a paint)
He frowned 'You shouldn't have" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm worried about him" he said (IKR?) (shouldn't rain be a paint?  )
> 
> 
> 
> (she is gonna be I just showing you the pic lol)
> 
> She shook her head. "I bought one of the mustangs" she said quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (????That's not a paint)
> He frowned 'You shouldn't have" he said
Click to expand...

(here it is silly can you find a better pic lol this one ain't that good) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"a challenge" she said lightly


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she is gonna be I just showing you the pic lol)
> 
> She shook her head. "I bought one of the mustangs" she said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> (????That's not a paint)
> He frowned 'You shouldn't have" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (here it is silly can you find a better pic lol this one ain't that good) http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs25/i/2008/172/c/0/Rookie_10_by_Freedom_Falling.jpg
> 
> "a challenge" she said lightly
Click to expand...

He sighed. (?????)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid




----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

The stallion in the trailer screamed and pounded the floor.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/99411_foxheart.jpg


I found a couple more which do you like


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> The stallion in the trailer screamed and pounded the floor.


Stephanie walked to the trailer. She ran her hand along the hard part of the trailer.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion in the trailer screamed and pounded the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie walked to the trailer. She ran her hand along the hard part of the trailer.
Click to expand...

He screamed and threw his head back. He body slammed the trailer where she was.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion in the trailer screamed and pounded the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie walked to the trailer. She ran her hand along the hard part of the trailer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He screamed and threw his head back. He body slammed the trailer where she was.
Click to expand...

"easy" she cooned


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie walked to the trailer. She ran her hand along the hard part of the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> He screamed and threw his head back. He body slammed the trailer where she was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "easy" she cooned
Click to expand...

His head snaked out. Jaimz grabbed her just in time. He had tried to bite her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He screamed and threw his head back. He body slammed the trailer where she was.
> 
> 
> 
> "easy" she cooned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His head snaked out. Jaimz grabbed her just in time. He had tried to bite her.
Click to expand...

I thought it was hard sided.? 

Firefly galloped toward them. About Knoxking Jamiz over. She screamed at the trailer. "never touch her" she screamed "ill you beast"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "easy" she cooned
> 
> 
> 
> His head snaked out. Jaimz grabbed her just in time. He had tried to bite her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was hard sided.?
> 
> Firefly galloped toward them. About Knoxking Jamiz over. She screamed at the trailer. "never touch her" she screamed "ill you beast"
Click to expand...

nope, firefly is in a pasture or stall


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His head snaked out. Jaimz grabbed her just in time. He had tried to bite her.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was hard sided.?
> 
> Firefly galloped toward them. About Knoxking Jamiz over. She screamed at the trailer. "never touch her" she screamed "ill you beast"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, firefly is in a pasture or stall
Click to expand...

She was in a broken pasture. I fro got to tell you. The bull that zimma has broke it. Lol. Anyways.


----------



## DuckLover2399

A truck pulled up. It pulled a completely hard sided trailer that read _"WILD HORSE COMPOUND- Stay at least fifty Feet from the trailer"_. A man got out. He wore a white shirt that read the same thing. "hello Stephanie" he said warmly "I've got your girl for you". 
"Hi Matt" she said smiling boldly. She walked to the back of the trailer. "anyone that wants to help feel free" she said picking up a lead "she is feisty though" she had and evil glint in her eyes.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> A truck pulled up. It pulled a completely hard sided trailer that read _"WILD HORSE COMPOUND- Stay at least fifty Feet from the trailer"_. A man got out. He wore a white shirt that read the same thing. "hello Stephanie" he said warmly "I've got your girl for you".
> "Hi Matt" she said smiling boldly. She walked to the back of the trailer. "anyone that wants to help feel free" she said picking up a lead "she is feisty though" she had and evil glint in her eyes.


The stallion screamed and body slammed the side of the trailer again. He reared and gave a small buck. He continued to scream and pound the trailer.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Would you join 'the blondes of BYC' ?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A truck pulled up. It pulled a completely hard sided trailer that read _"WILD HORSE COMPOUND- Stay at least fifty Feet from the trailer"_. A man got out. He wore a white shirt that read the same thing. "hello Stephanie" he said warmly "I've got your girl for you".
> "Hi Matt" she said smiling boldly. She walked to the back of the trailer. "anyone that wants to help feel free" she said picking up a lead "she is feisty though" she had and evil glint in her eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion screamed and body slammed the side of the trailer again. He reared and gave a small buck. He continued to scream and pound the trailer.
Click to expand...

"suite yourself" she walked to the back of the trailer. There was a small annoyed scream from the trailer. She slowly opened the back. The mare bared her teeth. She nipped stephanies arm. "no" she said sternly clipping the halter on. She the walked the mare out. The mare looked like she was from a fairy tail. She had deep chestnut spots adorned on her back. Her mane was half chestnut half white. Her face was a deep chestnut with a broad white strip. Her hair was wavy. She was magnificent. The mare pranced in place.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Would you join 'the blondes of BYC' ?


I'm not blond.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you join 'the blondes of BYC' ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not blond.
Click to expand...

You don't have to be blonde. By blonde I mean dumb. It's for posting dumb stuff you do.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A truck pulled up. It pulled a completely hard sided trailer that read _"WILD HORSE COMPOUND- Stay at least fifty Feet from the trailer"_. A man got out. He wore a white shirt that read the same thing. "hello Stephanie" he said warmly "I've got your girl for you".
> "Hi Matt" she said smiling boldly. She walked to the back of the trailer. "anyone that wants to help feel free" she said picking up a lead "she is feisty though" she had and evil glint in her eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion screamed and body slammed the side of the trailer again. He reared and gave a small buck. He continued to scream and pound the trailer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "suite yourself" she walked to the back of the trailer. There was a small annoyed scream from the trailer. She slowly opened the back. The mare bared her teeth. She nipped stephanies arm. "no" she said sternly clipping the halter on. She the walked the mare out. The mare looked like she was from a fairy tail. She had deep chestnut spots adorned on her back. Her mane was half chestnut half white. Her face was a deep chestnut with a broad white strip. Her hair was wavy. She was magnificent. The mare pranced in place.
Click to expand...

Jaimz slipped into the trailer from the side. The back door swung open and a beautiful dun Kiger mustang stallion backed out furiously with Jaimz on the other end,


----------



## chickendiva25

Prometheus trotted around boredly, the stallions coat of dappled grey gleaming in the sunlight.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion screamed and body slammed the side of the trailer again. He reared and gave a small buck. He continued to scream and pound the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> "suite yourself" she walked to the back of the trailer. There was a small annoyed scream from the trailer. She slowly opened the back. The mare bared her teeth. She nipped stephanies arm. "no" she said sternly clipping the halter on. She the walked the mare out. The mare looked like she was from a fairy tail. She had deep chestnut spots adorned on her back. Her mane was half chestnut half white. Her face was a deep chestnut with a broad white strip. Her hair was wavy. She was magnificent. The mare pranced in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jaimz slipped into the trailer from the side. The back door swung open and a beautiful dun Kiger mustang stallion backed out furiously with Jaimz on the other end,
Click to expand...

The mare tossed her head. She screamed. Stephanie held her still. "don't hurt yourself"


----------



## DuckLover2399




----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/99411_foxheart.jpg


What? You don't like my pic?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/99411_foxheart.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> What? You don't like my pic?
Click to expand...

Thats the one you posted I bumped it so cd could see!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/99411_foxheart.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> What? You don't like my pic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the one you posted I bumped it so cd could see!
Click to expand...

Oh


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? You don't like my pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the one you posted I bumped it so cd could see!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh
Click to expand...

Silly!


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/99411_foxheart.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> What? You don't like my pic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the one you posted I bumped it so cd could see!
Click to expand...

I see it.....now what? Did you, want me to interact with her? I can if you want.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "suite yourself" she walked to the back of the trailer. There was a small annoyed scream from the trailer. She slowly opened the back. The mare bared her teeth. She nipped stephanies arm. "no" she said sternly clipping the halter on. She the walked the mare out. The mare looked like she was from a fairy tail. She had deep chestnut spots adorned on her back. Her mane was half chestnut half white. Her face was a deep chestnut with a broad white strip. Her hair was wavy. She was magnificent. The mare pranced in place.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz slipped into the trailer from the side. The back door swung open and a beautiful dun Kiger mustang stallion backed out furiously with Jaimz on the other end,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare tossed her head. She screamed. Stephanie held her still. "don't hurt yourself"
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? You don't like my pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the one you posted I bumped it so cd could see!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see it.....now what? Did you, want me to interact with her? I can if you want.
Click to expand...

No we usually like to see what they look like lol.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the one you posted I bumped it so cd could see!
> 
> 
> 
> I see it.....now what? Did you, want me to interact with her? I can if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we usually like to see what they look like lol.
Click to expand...

Okay.....


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "suite yourself" she walked to the back of the trailer. There was a small annoyed scream from the trailer. She slowly opened the back. The mare bared her teeth. She nipped stephanies arm. "no" she said sternly clipping the halter on. She the walked the mare out. The mare looked like she was from a fairy tail. She had deep chestnut spots adorned on her back. Her mane was half chestnut half white. Her face was a deep chestnut with a broad white strip. Her hair was wavy. She was magnificent. The mare pranced in place.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz slipped into the trailer from the side. The back door swung open and a beautiful dun Kiger mustang stallion backed out furiously with Jaimz on the other end,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare tossed her head. She screamed. Stephanie held her still. "don't hurt yourself"
Click to expand...

Jaimz flipped the end of the rope in the air and backed the stallion into an open pasture. Jean closed the gate. Jaimz lunged forward and unclipped the lead. He Did a partial back flip and swung himself over the fence just as the stallion crashed into it.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz slipped into the trailer from the side. The back door swung open and a beautiful dun Kiger mustang stallion backed out furiously with Jaimz on the other end,
> 
> 
> 
> The mare tossed her head. She screamed. Stephanie held her still. "don't hurt yourself"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jaimz flipped the end of the rope in the air and backed the stallion into an open pasture. Jean closed the gate. Jaimz lunged forward and unclipped the lead. He Did a partial back flip and swung himself over the fence just as the stallion crashed into it.
Click to expand...

The mare Nickered and tossed her head. As if she was laughing. Stephanie led the mare into an ajoining pasture. The mare stood rigid as she took the lead off. She walked out and quickly closed the gate. "I always let Matt train a bit" she said coiling up the lead.


----------



## chickendiva25

Prometheus, seeing some new horses, quickly trotted up to the fence. He nickered a greeting, smiling happily.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Prometheus, seeing some new horses, quickly trotted up to the fence. He nickered a greeting, smiling happily.


The mare reared. Her eyes flickered.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus, seeing some new horses, quickly trotted up to the fence. He nickered a greeting, smiling happily.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare reared. Her eyes flickered.
Click to expand...

"Hey there," He said kindly, prancing in place.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare tossed her head. She screamed. Stephanie held her still. "don't hurt yourself"
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz flipped the end of the rope in the air and backed the stallion into an open pasture. Jean closed the gate. Jaimz lunged forward and unclipped the lead. He Did a partial back flip and swung himself over the fence just as the stallion crashed into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare Nickered and tossed her head. As if she was laughing. Stephanie led the mare into an ajoining pasture. The mare stood rigid as she took the lead off. She walked out and quickly closed the gate. "I always let Matt train a bit" she said coiling up the lead.
Click to expand...

He shook his head and watched the stallion. He chuckled quietly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus, seeing some new horses, quickly trotted up to the fence. He nickered a greeting, smiling happily.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare reared. Her eyes flickered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hey there," He said kindly, prancing in place.
Click to expand...

She snarled. "what?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz flipped the end of the rope in the air and backed the stallion into an open pasture. Jean closed the gate. Jaimz lunged forward and unclipped the lead. He Did a partial back flip and swung himself over the fence just as the stallion crashed into it.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare Nickered and tossed her head. As if she was laughing. Stephanie led the mare into an ajoining pasture. The mare stood rigid as she took the lead off. She walked out and quickly closed the gate. "I always let Matt train a bit" she said coiling up the lead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He shook his head and watched the stallion. He chuckled quietly.
Click to expand...

"what are you going to do with him?"


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare reared. Her eyes flickered.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey there," He said kindly, prancing in place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She snarled. "what?"
Click to expand...

"Umm, I was just saying hi...." Prometheus said, his voice faltering slightly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey there," He said kindly, prancing in place.
> 
> 
> 
> She snarled. "what?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Umm, I was just saying hi...." Prometheus said, his voice faltering slightly.
Click to expand...

She shook her head. She creamed in frustration.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She snarled. "what?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Umm, I was just saying hi...." Prometheus said, his voice faltering slightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head. She creamed in frustration.
Click to expand...

"What's your problem?" Prometheus asked with furrowed brows, backing away slightly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Umm, I was just saying hi...." Prometheus said, his voice faltering slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. She creamed in frustration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What's your problem?" Prometheus asked with furrowed brows, backing away slightly.
Click to expand...

She glared


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare Nickered and tossed her head. As if she was laughing. Stephanie led the mare into an ajoining pasture. The mare stood rigid as she took the lead off. She walked out and quickly closed the gate. "I always let Matt train a bit" she said coiling up the lead.
> 
> 
> 
> He shook his head and watched the stallion. He chuckled quietly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "what are you going to do with him?"
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. She creamed in frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> "What's your problem?" Prometheus asked with furrowed brows, backing away slightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She glared
Click to expand...

"Sheesh, fine, be like that, you won't get very far with a temper is all I'm gonna say." And with that, Prometheus galloped away.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare Nickered and tossed her head. As if she was laughing. Stephanie led the mare into an ajoining pasture. The mare stood rigid as she took the lead off. She walked out and quickly closed the gate. "I always let Matt train a bit" she said coiling up the lead.
> 
> 
> 
> He shook his head and watched the stallion. He chuckled quietly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "what are you going to do with him?"
Click to expand...

He was silent as he observed the stallion.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shook his head and watched the stallion. He chuckled quietly.
> 
> 
> 
> "what are you going to do with him?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was silent as he observed the stallion.
Click to expand...

She sat on the fence of the mare. 

Rain trotted toward the fence of the stallion. Hey" she said holding back a snarl


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What's your problem?" Prometheus asked with furrowed brows, backing away slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> She glared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Sheesh, fine, be like that, you won't get very far with a temper is all I'm gonna say." And with that, Prometheus galloped away.
Click to expand...

Vana paced her pasture restlessly.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "what are you going to do with him?"
> 
> 
> 
> He was silent as he observed the stallion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sat on the fence of the mare.
> 
> Rain trotted toward the fence of the stallion. Hey" she said holding back a snarl
Click to expand...

"Hey" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie jumped off the fence and went to her tree. (sorry I'm bored hers is her tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was silent as he observed the stallion.
> 
> 
> 
> She sat on the fence of the mare.
> 
> Rain trotted toward the fence of the stallion. Hey" she said holding back a snarl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hey" he said
Click to expand...

She paced. "why a are we here?"


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She glared
> 
> 
> 
> "Sheesh, fine, be like that, you won't get very far with a temper is all I'm gonna say." And with that, Prometheus galloped away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vana paced her pasture restlessly.
Click to expand...

Prometheus slowed down, barely panting as he looked back at the rude mare. He turned back to his route and spotted Vana. He slowly began to walk over to her, carefuly not to scare her in his approach. He nickered a kind hello.


Lily had finished her many chores, and had changed into a soft, knee length skirt that flowed carelessly. It was cut to a full circle, so if she were to twirl around, it was flare out. She also wore a comfortable, cotton white shirt that had sleeves the length of her elbow. She pulled her long, deep red hair over her shoulder, looking for something to do.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_rear.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_buck.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_images.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_turn.jpg


why would u keep an agressive stallion like that? i would geld him


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie sat at the trunk of the tree. She hugged her knees to her chest. She laid her head in them. "Jake" she whispered


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_rear.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_buck.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_images.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4522_turn.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> why would u keep an agressive stallion like that? i would geld him
Click to expand...

Thats the point! He is a wild mustang! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sat on the fence of the mare.
> 
> Rain trotted toward the fence of the stallion. Hey" she said holding back a snarl
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She paced. "why a are we here?"
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/99411_foxheart.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I found a couple more which do you like
> http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs50/i/2009/300/3/e/white_chestnut_tobiano_paint_by_venomxbaby.jpg
> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/139/8/8/mouse_5_by_venomxbaby.jpg
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/176/8/9/bay_overo_arabian_4_by_venomxbaby.jpg
Click to expand...

i like the piebald one


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He screamed and threw his head back. He body slammed the trailer where she was.
> 
> 
> 
> "easy" she cooned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His head snaked out. Jaimz grabbed her just in time. He had tried to bite her.
Click to expand...

i really think u guys should geld him


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She glared
> 
> 
> 
> "Sheesh, fine, be like that, you won't get very far with a temper is all I'm gonna say." And with that, Prometheus galloped away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vana paced her pasture restlessly.
Click to expand...

Prometheus slowed down, barely panting as he looked back at the rude mare. He turned back to his route and spotted Vana. He slowly began to walk over to her, carefuly not to scare her in his approach. He nickered a kind hello.


Lily had finished her many chores, and had changed into a soft, knee length skirt that flowed carelessly. It was cut to a full circle, so if she were to twirl around, it was flare out. She also wore a comfortable, cotton white shirt that had sleeves the length of her elbow. She pulled her long, deep red hair over her shoulder, looking for something to do.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie sat at the trunk of the tree. She hugged her knees to her chest. She laid her head in them. "Jake" she whispered


Horse? You on?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sheesh, fine, be like that, you won't get very far with a temper is all I'm gonna say." And with that, Prometheus galloped away.
> 
> 
> 
> Vana paced her pasture restlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prometheus slowed down, barely panting as he looked back at the rude mare. He turned back to his route and spotted Vana. He slowly began to walk over to her, carefuly not to scare her in his approach. He nickered a kind hello.
> 
> 
> Lily had finished her many chores, and had changed into a soft, knee length skirt that flowed carelessly. It was cut to a full circle, so if she were to twirl around, it was flare out. She also wore a comfortable, cotton white shirt that had sleeves the length of her elbow. She pulled her long, deep red hair over her shoulder, looking for something to do.
Click to expand...

Hello" she said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie sat at the trunk of the tree. She hugged her knees to her chest. She laid her head in them. "Jake" she whispered
> 
> 
> 
> Horse? You on?
Click to expand...

Jake mysteriously appeared.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vana paced her pasture restlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus slowed down, barely panting as he looked back at the rude mare. He turned back to his route and spotted Vana. He slowly began to walk over to her, carefuly not to scare her in his approach. He nickered a kind hello.
> 
> 
> Lily had finished her many chores, and had changed into a soft, knee length skirt that flowed carelessly. It was cut to a full circle, so if she were to twirl around, it was flare out. She also wore a comfortable, cotton white shirt that had sleeves the length of her elbow. She pulled her long, deep red hair over her shoulder, looking for something to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello" she said
Click to expand...

"Who are you?" He asked, walking up beside her.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "easy" she cooned
> 
> 
> 
> His head snaked out. Jaimz grabbed her just in time. He had tried to bite her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i really think u guys should geld him
Click to expand...

MB this is RP it ain't real. He's a wild mustang.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie sat at the trunk of the tree. She hugged her knees to her chest. She laid her head in them. "Jake" she whispered
> 
> 
> 
> Horse? You on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake mysteriously appeared.
Click to expand...

Hahaha.
Her heart pounded. Her brown hair blew around her face.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She paced. "why a are we here?"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"because" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

This is rain MB


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She paced. "why a are we here?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "because" he said
Click to expand...

She sighed "why do they need us?"


----------



## manybirds

i think this ranch should be one of several ranch's that train wild horses for the BLM (there r such places i've read about them) then having all these crazy mean horses might make a little sense


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse? You on?
> 
> 
> 
> Jake mysteriously appeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.
> Her heart pounded. Her brown hair blew around her face.
Click to expand...

His usual large black t-shirt stuck to him as the wind began to blow a little harder.


----------



## chickendiva25

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus slowed down, barely panting as he looked back at the rude mare. He turned back to his route and spotted Vana. He slowly began to walk over to her, carefuly not to scare her in his approach. He nickered a kind hello.
> 
> 
> Lily had finished her many chores, and had changed into a soft, knee length skirt that flowed carelessly. It was cut to a full circle, so if she were to twirl around, it was flare out. She also wore a comfortable, cotton white shirt that had sleeves the length of her elbow. She pulled her long, deep red hair over her shoulder, looking for something to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Who are you?" He asked, walking up beside her.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus slowed down, barely panting as he looked back at the rude mare. He turned back to his route and spotted Vana. He slowly began to walk over to her, carefuly not to scare her in his approach. He nickered a kind hello.
> 
> 
> Lily had finished her many chores, and had changed into a soft, knee length skirt that flowed carelessly. It was cut to a full circle, so if she were to twirl around, it was flare out. She also wore a comfortable, cotton white shirt that had sleeves the length of her elbow. She pulled her long, deep red hair over her shoulder, looking for something to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Who are you?" He asked, walking up beside her.
Click to expand...

"Polvareda De Nirvana" she replied


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake mysteriously appeared.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.
> Her heart pounded. Her brown hair blew around her face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His usual large black t-shirt stuck to him as the wind began to blow a little harder.
Click to expand...

"storms comeing" she said quietly


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "Who are you?" He asked, walking up beside her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Polvareda De Nirvana" she replied
Click to expand...

"I'm Prometheus," He said kindly, shaking his mane.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> i think this ranch should be one of several ranch's that train wild horses for the BLM (there r such places i've read about them) then having all these crazy mean horses might make a little sense


It's not. This is RP, it doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> i think this ranch should be one of several ranch's that train wild horses for the BLM (there r such places i've read about them) then having all these crazy mean horses might make a little sense


Chill mb there are only 2


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Who are you?" He asked, walking up beside her.
> 
> 
> 
> "Polvareda De Nirvana" she replied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm Prometheus," He said kindly, shaking his mane.
Click to expand...

"you can call me Vana"she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.
> Her heart pounded. Her brown hair blew around her face.
> 
> 
> 
> His usual large black t-shirt stuck to him as the wind began to blow a little harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "storms comeing" she said quietly
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Polvareda De Nirvana" she replied
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm Prometheus," He said kindly, shaking his mane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you can call me Vana"she said
Click to expand...

"Cool," Prometheus said nodding. "So, how long have you been here?" He asked


----------



## chickendiva25

I killed it. -_-


----------



## DuckLover2399

...........


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm Prometheus," He said kindly, shaking his mane.
> 
> 
> 
> "you can call me Vana"she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Cool," Prometheus said nodding. "So, how long have you been here?" He asked
Click to expand...

"A long time, you?" she asked


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His usual large black t-shirt stuck to him as the wind began to blow a little harder.
> 
> 
> 
> "storms comeing" she said quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"Yes' he looked up at the sky. Dark clouds were moving this way.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "because" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed "why do they need us?"
Click to expand...

"I don't know" he said, gazing up at the coming storm.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Rain: Rain is a pinto mustang. She looks like she walked out of a fairy tail. She is a pure white. Big spots of deep chestnut adorn her stocky body. Her tail is the deep chestnut from her coat. It is long, thick and wavy. As is her half chestnut half white mane. Her heritage comes from a long line of mustangs. Highly desired, that some national show jumpers use. She used to live in the wild until her herd was captured. They were fattened up and then sent for slaughter. The slaughter trailer was detoured by police. The men driving the trailer were sent to jail. The horses were sent to a mustang rescue. They became somewhat accustomed to people. Other mustangs were sold to various people, but rain happened to be sold to Stephanie.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "storms comeing" she said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yes' he looked up at the sky. Dark clouds were moving this way.
Click to expand...

She got up. "we better bring the horses in"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes' he looked up at the sky. Dark clouds were moving this way.
> 
> 
> 
> She got up. "we better bring the horses in"
Click to expand...

"Yeah" he said grabbing some leads.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes' he looked up at the sky. Dark clouds were moving this way.
> 
> 
> 
> She got up. "we better bring the horses in"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah" he said grabbing some leads.
Click to expand...

"I'll get firefly, evander and black gold" she said holding there leads in her hand "oh and my mustang"


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got up. "we better bring the horses in"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah" he said grabbing some leads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'll get firefly, evander and black gold" she said holding there leads in her hand "oh and my mustang"
Click to expand...

Horse?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got up. "we better bring the horses in"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah" he said grabbing some leads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'll get firefly, evander and black gold" she said holding there leads in her hand "oh and my mustang"
Click to expand...

"I'll get Vana, red, Promethus any other horses out?":He asked


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Jaimz grabbed a lead and slipped into Spirit's paddock.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah" he said grabbing some leads.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get firefly, evander and black gold" she said holding there leads in her hand "oh and my mustang"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'll get Vana, red, Promethus any other horses out?":He asked
Click to expand...

Don't think so" she said walking off. She walked to rains paddock. She carefully slipped in and clipped her lead on. She got evander and black gold. "comeing?" she asked Jamiz. Firefly stood about fifty feet from the waiting to be told where to go.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get firefly, evander and black gold" she said holding there leads in her hand "oh and my mustang"
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get Vana, red, Promethus any other horses out?":He asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't think so" she said walking off. She walked to rains paddock. She carefully slipped in and clipped her lead on. She got evander and black gold. "comeing?" she asked Jamiz. Firefly stood about fifty feet from the waiting to be told where to go.
Click to expand...

Jake grabbed Promethus, Red and Vana and walked over to her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll get Vana, red, Promethus any other horses out?":He asked
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so" she said walking off. She walked to rains paddock. She carefully slipped in and clipped her lead on. She got evander and black gold. "comeing?" she asked Jamiz. Firefly stood about fifty feet from the waiting to be told where to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake grabbed Promethus, Red and Vana and walked over to her.
Click to expand...

"you ready?" she asked him holdin the leads of the three horses.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Spirit reared and pawed the ground. "Hey boy" Jaimz said. Spirit snorted and jumped. Jaimz slowly approached him. Spirit neighed loudly and reared again. Thunder boomed in the darkening sky overhead. "Come on boy" Jaimz whispered. He wheeled again ran around the paddock, bucking. Lightening flashed. Jaimz walked towards him. He screamed and reared, lightening illuminating his head. The rain started to fall softly, then harder. Spirit whinnied and reared, silhouetted against the sky. It started to pour. Jaimz was soaked. He ran towards Spirit. Spirit screamed in terror as lightening flashed again. Jaimz clipped the lead to his halter. Spirit threw his head up, the whites of his eyes showing. He didn't budge. An extremely loud crash of thunder boomed over-head and Spirit ran forward. Jaimz guided the terrified stallion to the barn. He shoved him into a stall and pulled the lead off just as the lights flickered out.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so" she said walking off. She walked to rains paddock. She carefully slipped in and clipped her lead on. She got evander and black gold. "comeing?" she asked Jamiz. Firefly stood about fifty feet from the waiting to be told where to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake grabbed Promethus, Red and Vana and walked over to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you ready?" she asked him holdin the leads of the three horses.
Click to expand...

"C'mon!" he yelled running to the barn as it started to pour.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Spirit reared and pawed the ground. "Hey boy" Jaimz said. Spirit snorted and jumped. Jaimz slowly approached him. Spirit neighed loudly and reared again. Thunder boomed in the darkening sky overhead. "Come on boy" Jaimz whispered. He wheeled again ran around the paddock, bucking. Lightening flashed. Jaimz walked towards him. He screamed and reared, lightening illuminating his head. The rain started to fall softly, then harder. Spirit whinnied and reared, silhouetted against the sky. It started to pour. Jaimz was soaked. He ran towards Spirit. Spirit screamed in terror as lightening flashed again. Jaimz clipped the lead to his halter. Spirit threw his head up, the whites of his eyes showing. He didn't budge. An extremely loud crash of thunder boomed over-head and Spirit ran forward. Jaimz guided the terrified stallion to the barn. He shoved him into a stall and pulled the lead off just as the lights flickered out.


Evader black gold and rain were safely in there stall. As was black gold. "Jake!" Stephanie screamed from inside fireflys stall.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit reared and pawed the ground. "Hey boy" Jaimz said. Spirit snorted and jumped. Jaimz slowly approached him. Spirit neighed loudly and reared again. Thunder boomed in the darkening sky overhead. "Come on boy" Jaimz whispered. He wheeled again ran around the paddock, bucking. Lightening flashed. Jaimz walked towards him. He screamed and reared, lightening illuminating his head. The rain started to fall softly, then harder. Spirit whinnied and reared, silhouetted against the sky. It started to pour. Jaimz was soaked. He ran towards Spirit. Spirit screamed in terror as lightening flashed again. Jaimz clipped the lead to his halter. Spirit threw his head up, the whites of his eyes showing. He didn't budge. An extremely loud crash of thunder boomed over-head and Spirit ran forward. Jaimz guided the terrified stallion to the barn. He shoved him into a stall and pulled the lead off just as the lights flickered out.
> 
> 
> 
> Evader black gold and rain were safely in there stall. As was black gold. "Jake!" Stephanie screamed from inside fireflys stall.
Click to expand...

"where are you?" he called


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit reared and pawed the ground. "Hey boy" Jaimz said. Spirit snorted and jumped. Jaimz slowly approached him. Spirit neighed loudly and reared again. Thunder boomed in the darkening sky overhead. "Come on boy" Jaimz whispered. He wheeled again ran around the paddock, bucking. Lightening flashed. Jaimz walked towards him. He screamed and reared, lightening illuminating his head. The rain started to fall softly, then harder. Spirit whinnied and reared, silhouetted against the sky. It started to pour. Jaimz was soaked. He ran towards Spirit. Spirit screamed in terror as lightening flashed again. Jaimz clipped the lead to his halter. Spirit threw his head up, the whites of his eyes showing. He didn't budge. An extremely loud crash of thunder boomed over-head and Spirit ran forward. Jaimz guided the terrified stallion to the barn. He shoved him into a stall and pulled the lead off just as the lights flickered out.
> 
> 
> 
> Evader black gold and rain were safely in there stall. As was black gold. "Jake!" Stephanie screamed from inside fireflys stall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "where are you?" he called
Click to expand...

"Jake" she whimpered 

Firefly whinnied for Jake. She nudged him.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evader black gold and rain were safely in there stall. As was black gold. "Jake!" Stephanie screamed from inside fireflys stall.
> 
> 
> 
> "where are you?" he called
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jake" she whimpered
> 
> Firefly whinnied for Jake. She nudged him.
Click to expand...

he turned around. "Steph" he called


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "where are you?" he called
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake" she whimpered
> 
> Firefly whinnied for Jake. She nudged him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he turned around. "Steph" he called
Click to expand...

"Jake" she said again 

Firefly tugged at his shirt trying to get him in her stall


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake" she whimpered
> 
> Firefly whinnied for Jake. She nudged him.
> 
> 
> 
> he turned around. "Steph" he called
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jake" she said again
> 
> Firefly tugged at his shirt trying to get him in her stall
Click to expand...

He turned, "hey girl" he said petting her


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

If no one minds telling me, could some one fill me in on what happened?


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> If no one minds telling me, could some one fill me in on what happened?


There is a huge storm rageing and everyone is inside the barn.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he turned around. "Steph" he called
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake" she said again
> 
> Firefly tugged at his shirt trying to get him in her stall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He turned, "hey girl" he said petting her
Click to expand...

She tugged at him despretly. 

Jake!" she screamed again


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If no one minds telling me, could some one fill me in on what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a huge storm rageing and everyone is inside the barn.
Click to expand...

Oh okay.

Being the only one left out, Afton began to moo very loudly from the pastures. Anthony held onto Eden's lead while Tango stood inside of his stall.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> If no one minds telling me, could some one fill me in on what happened?


Steph and Jaimz each bought a mustang, it is raining thundering and lightning outside right now and all the lights are out


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If no one minds telling me, could some one fill me in on what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Steph and Jaimz each bought a mustang, it is raining thundering and lightning outside right now and all the lights are out
Click to expand...

Ah.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake" she said again
> 
> Firefly tugged at his shirt trying to get him in her stall
> 
> 
> 
> He turned, "hey girl" he said petting her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She tugged at him despretly.
> 
> Jake!" she screamed again
Click to expand...

"Steph" he said, "Come on out, we're safe in here"


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He turned, "hey girl" he said petting her
> 
> 
> 
> She tugged at him despretly.
> 
> Jake!" she screamed again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Steph" he said, "Come on out, we're safe in here"
Click to expand...

"I can try"1 she barely whispered. She got up and began feeling the walls. She edged her way toward Jake.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Afton mooed as loud as he could, shaking the rafters of the barn. Not too long after a bolt of lightning shot right beside him, just barely missing his body. "Help!" the bull cried out.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Afton mooed as loud as he could, shaking the rafters of the barn. Not too long after a bolt of lightning shot right beside him, just barely missing his body. "Help!" the bull cried out.


Firefly heard his crys. She looked toward the boy then bolted into the water. "cow where are you?" she screamed


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She tugged at him despretly.
> 
> Jake!" she screamed again
> 
> 
> 
> "Steph" he said, "Come on out, we're safe in here"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I can try"1 she barely whispered. She got up and began feeling the walls. She edged her way toward Jake.
Click to expand...

he reache dout for her hand.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Steph" he said, "Come on out, we're safe in here"
> 
> 
> 
> "I can try"1 she barely whispered. She got up and began feeling the walls. She edged her way toward Jake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he reache dout for her hand.
Click to expand...

She fell into him.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton mooed as loud as he could, shaking the rafters of the barn. Not too long after a bolt of lightning shot right beside him, just barely missing his body. "Help!" the bull cried out.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly heard his crys. She looked toward the boy then bolted into the water. "cow where are you?" she screamed
Click to expand...

He did not reply and instead found a weak spot in the fence and bashed his body up against it, releasing himself. Afton fled towards the barn for shelter.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton mooed as loud as he could, shaking the rafters of the barn. Not too long after a bolt of lightning shot right beside him, just barely missing his body. "Help!" the bull cried out.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly heard his crys. She looked toward the boy then bolted into the water. "cow where are you?" she screamed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He did not reply and instead found a weak spot in the fence and bashed his body up against it, releasing himself. Afton fled towards the barn for shelter.
Click to expand...

She galloped toward the barn. Sloshing mud out behind her.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly heard his crys. She looked toward the boy then bolted into the water. "cow where are you?" she screamed
> 
> 
> 
> He did not reply and instead found a weak spot in the fence and bashed his body up against it, releasing himself. Afton fled towards the barn for shelter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She galloped toward the barn. Sloshing mud out behind her.
Click to expand...

The bull made it, just to notice the doors were shut. He pawed at the ground.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did not reply and instead found a weak spot in the fence and bashed his body up against it, releasing himself. Afton fled towards the barn for shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> She galloped toward the barn. Sloshing mud out behind her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bull made it, just to notice the doors were shut. He pawed at the ground.
Click to expand...

"come bull" she yelled she ran to her side door. She mouthed the latch opening it. She trotted in.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I can try"1 she barely whispered. She got up and began feeling the walls. She edged her way toward Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> he reache dout for her hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She fell into him.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399




----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/big/big-smiley-004.gif[/url]


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She galloped toward the barn. Sloshing mud out behind her.
> 
> 
> 
> The bull made it, just to notice the doors were shut. He pawed at the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "come bull" she yelled she ran to her side door. She mouthed the latch opening it. She trotted in.
Click to expand...

Afton kicked the mare, leaving two painful hoof shaped gashes on her side. Thankfully it was not life threatening. "I want you to treat me with some respect," he said sternly. "Got it, pony?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/big/big-smiley-004.gif[/url]


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I can try"1 she barely whispered. She got up and began feeling the walls. She edged her way toward Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> he reache dout for her hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She fell into him.
Click to expand...

"Steph" he whsipered


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bull made it, just to notice the doors were shut. He pawed at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> "come bull" she yelled she ran to her side door. She mouthed the latch opening it. She trotted in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afton kicked the mare, leaving two painful hoof shaped gashes on her side. Thankfully it was not life threatening. "I want you to treat me with some respect," he said sternly. "Got it, pony?"
Click to expand...

"fine stay in the rain" she yelled kicking the door closed


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he reache dout for her hand.
> 
> 
> 
> She fell into him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Steph" he whsipered
Click to expand...

Her hair was soaking wet. "it's so dark" she whispered we need to get everyone to the house.


----------



## DuckLover2399

where are these amazing onions I hear of?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "come bull" she yelled she ran to her side door. She mouthed the latch opening it. She trotted in.
> 
> 
> 
> Afton kicked the mare, leaving two painful hoof shaped gashes on her side. Thankfully it was not life threatening. "I want you to treat me with some respect," he said sternly. "Got it, pony?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "fine stay in the rain" she yelled kicking the door closed
Click to expand...

The bull rammed through the door to get himself in. Afton charged at Firefly, sending her foreward and causing her to tumble to her side. He held a hoof over her to keep her down. "I said respect me."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton kicked the mare, leaving two painful hoof shaped gashes on her side. Thankfully it was not life threatening. "I want you to treat me with some respect," he said sternly. "Got it, pony?"
> 
> 
> 
> "fine stay in the rain" she yelled kicking the door closed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bull rammed through the door to get himself in. Afton charged at Firefly, sending her foreward and causing her to tumble to her side. He held a hoof over her to keep her down. "I said respect me."
Click to expand...

Uhmmmm the doors are solid oak wood how would he ger in? I'm just saying. She easily ot out of the way.


----------



## DuckLover2399




----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "fine stay in the rain" she yelled kicking the door closed
> 
> 
> 
> The bull rammed through the door to get himself in. Afton charged at Firefly, sending her foreward and causing her to tumble to her side. He held a hoof over her to keep her down. "I said respect me."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhmmmm the doors are solid oak wood how would he ger in? I'm just saying. She easily ot out of the way.
Click to expand...

He's a bull, they weigh a LOT.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bull rammed through the door to get himself in. Afton charged at Firefly, sending her foreward and causing her to tumble to her side. He held a hoof over her to keep her down. "I said respect me."
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmmm the doors are solid oak wood how would he ger in? I'm just saying. She easily ot out of the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a bull, they weigh a LOT.
Click to expand...

Uhmmmmmm really I really don't want a fight but if he breaks down the barn and breaks the fences why keep hi? I'm just saying.


----------



## chickendiva25

Lily sat inside the barn anxiously, wrapping her sweater around herself tightly.

Prometheus paced around his stall nervously, whinnying occasionley with fright.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmmm the doors are solid oak wood how would he ger in? I'm just saying. She easily ot out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bull, they weigh a LOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhmmmmmm really I really don't want a fight but if he breaks down the barn and breaks the fences why keep hi? I'm just saying.
Click to expand...

What's with the ums? 

Why keep your mare then? She's able to pick locks for goodness sake...


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Lily sat inside the barn anxiously, wrapping her sweater around herself tightly.
> 
> Prometheus paced around his stall nervously, whinnying occasionley with fright.






Black gold watched him through the thick black bars.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bull, they weigh a LOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmmm really I really don't want a fight but if he breaks down the barn and breaks the fences why keep hi? I'm just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with the ums?
> 
> Why keep your mare then? She's able to pick locks for goodness sake...
Click to expand...

She is stephanies mare. Its one of the lock rhombus that you push up and it opens. Not fancy. Lol.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily sat inside the barn anxiously, wrapping her sweater around herself tightly.
> 
> Prometheus paced around his stall nervously, whinnying occasionley with fright.
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons/emoticon-south-park-005.gif[/url]
> 
> Black gold watched him through the thick black bars.
Click to expand...

 (We need one of these on BYC.)

Prometheus, seeing the eyes through the bars, walked over to her. "Hey," He said quietly, flinching as a loud clap of thunder rang through the air.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She fell into him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Steph" he whsipered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her hair was soaking wet. "it's so dark" she whispered "we need to get everyone to the house".
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmmmmm really I really don't want a fight but if he breaks down the barn and breaks the fences why keep hi? I'm just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the ums?
> 
> Why keep your mare then? She's able to pick locks for goodness sake...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is stephanies mare. Its one of the lock rhombus that you push up and it opens. Not fancy. Lol.
Click to expand...

A horse isn't exactly dexterious enough to open locks, even if simple.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily sat inside the barn anxiously, wrapping her sweater around herself tightly.
> 
> Prometheus paced around his stall nervously, whinnying occasionley with fright.
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons/emoticon-south-park-005.gif[/url]
> 
> Black gold watched him through the thick black bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (We need one of these on BYC.)
> 
> Prometheus, seeing the eyes through the bars, walked over to her. "Hey," HE said quietly, flinching as a loud clap of thunder rang through the air.
Click to expand...

"hello" she said lightly unafraid "why are you scared?" 



 and this one!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the ums?
> 
> Why keep your mare then? She's able to pick locks for goodness sake...
> 
> 
> 
> She is stephanies mare. Its one of the lock rhombus that you push up and it opens. Not fancy. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A horse isn't exactly dexterious enough to open locks, even if simple.
Click to expand...

Ok they are still outside getting rained on. 

She ran for cover under the covered round pen


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/emoticons/emoticon-south-park-005.gif[/url]
> 
> Black gold watched him through the thick black bars.
> 
> 
> 
> (We need one of these on BYC.)
> 
> Prometheus, seeing the eyes through the bars, walked over to her. "Hey," HE said quietly, flinching as a loud clap of thunder rang through the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hello" she said lightly unafraid "why are you scared?"
> 
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-alien009.gif[/url] and this one!
Click to expand...

(  )

"Scared? Oh, no, no scared. Just worried, but not scared." Prometheus said uneasily. "What's your name?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (We need one of these on BYC.)
> 
> Prometheus, seeing the eyes through the bars, walked over to her. "Hey," HE said quietly, flinching as a loud clap of thunder rang through the air.
> 
> 
> 
> "hello" she said lightly unafraid "why are you scared?"
> 
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-alien009.gif[/url] and this one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (  )
> 
> "Scared? Oh, no, no scared. Just worried, but not scared." Prometheus said uneasily. "What's your name?"
Click to expand...

(I found another one! Where are the onion smileys?


 )

"ok." she said "black gold" she awnsered


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hello" she said lightly unafraid "why are you scared?"
> 
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-alien009.gif[/url] and this one!
> 
> 
> 
> (  )
> 
> "Scared? Oh, no, no scared. Just worried, but not scared." Prometheus said uneasily. "What's your name?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I found another one! Where are the onion smileys?
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-angelic008.gif[/url] )
> 
> "ok." she said "black gold" she awnsered
Click to expand...

(Hmm, dunno.)

"I'm Prometheus." He said, a hint of pride in his voice.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is stephanies mare. Its one of the lock rhombus that you push up and it opens. Not fancy. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> A horse isn't exactly dexterious enough to open locks, even if simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok they are still outside getting rained on.
> 
> She ran for cover under the covered round pen
Click to expand...

Afton darted off to the covered porch.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (  )
> 
> "Scared? Oh, no, no scared. Just worried, but not scared." Prometheus said uneasily. "What's your name?"
> 
> 
> 
> (I found another one! Where are the onion smileys?
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-angelic008.gif[/url] )
> 
> "ok." she said "black gold" she awnsered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Hmm, dunno.)
> 
> "I'm Prometheus." He said, a hint of pride in his voice.
Click to expand...

"ah" she said slightly


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A horse isn't exactly dexterious enough to open locks, even if simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok they are still outside getting rained on.
> 
> She ran for cover under the covered round pen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afton darted off to the covered porch.
Click to expand...

She layed down in the soft sand. Not a drop of rain was falling into the pen.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I found another one! Where are the onion smileys?
> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-angelic008.gif[/url] )
> 
> "ok." she said "black gold" she awnsered
> 
> 
> 
> (Hmm, dunno.)
> 
> "I'm Prometheus." He said, a hint of pride in his voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ah" she said slightly
Click to expand...

"Something wrong?" Prometheus asked, tiliting his head.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok they are still outside getting rained on.
> 
> She ran for cover under the covered round pen
> 
> 
> 
> Afton darted off to the covered porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She layed down in the soft sand. Not a drop of rain was falling into the pen.
Click to expand...

The bull shook the water from his coat and walked to the corner to lay down.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She fell into him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Steph" he whsipered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her hair was soaking wet. "it's so dark" she whispered we need to get everyone to the house.
Click to expand...

"yeah. i'll check the horses, you yell" he said dissapearing


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hmm, dunno.)
> 
> "I'm Prometheus." He said, a hint of pride in his voice.
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" she said slightly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Something wrong?" Prometheus asked, tiliting his head.
Click to expand...

"no" she said slowly (looky I just had to share. I burst out laughing when I watched it. 

 Oh and this is me on byc 

 )


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Steph" he whsipered
> 
> 
> 
> Her hair was soaking wet. "it's so dark" she whispered we need to get everyone to the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yeah. i'll check the horses, you yell" he said dissapearing
Click to expand...

"hey everyone" she said to all the  people spread around her "we need to go to the house"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her hair was soaking wet. "it's so dark" she whispered we need to get everyone to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> "yeah. i'll check the horses, you yell" he said dissapearing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hey everyone" she said to all the  people spread around her "we need to go to the house"
Click to expand...

"Um steph, there's a sort of a problem with firefly" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yeah. i'll check the horses, you yell" he said dissapearing
> 
> 
> 
> "hey everyone" she said to all the  people spread around her "we need to go to the house"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Um steph, there's a sort of a problem with firefly" he said
Click to expand...

"yess?" she asked.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey everyone" she said to all the  people spread around her "we need to go to the house"
> 
> 
> 
> "Um steph, there's a sort of a problem with firefly" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yess?" she asked.
Click to expand...

"Afton got out and the two aren't getting along well" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Um steph, there's a sort of a problem with firefly" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "yess?" she asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Afton got out and the two aren't getting along well" he said
Click to expand...

"she cant take care of herself, She is a cow horse" she said sighing. She looked at him. She was terrified. "come n let's go to the house.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" she said slightly
> 
> 
> 
> "Something wrong?" Prometheus asked, tiliting his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "no" she said slowly (looky I just had to share. I burst out laughing when I watched it. [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/horse.gif[/url] Oh and this is me on byc [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/type.gif[/url] )
Click to expand...

"Alright......" Prometheus said.

A muddy blue truck pulled up in the driveway, the headlights on and the window-sheild wipers wiping away the rain furiously. The driver parked her, stopped it, then hopped out, umbrella in hand. She looked around, then quickly ran up to the porch, not noticing Afton.


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay stroked the mare absentmindedly, still feeling pained.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Something wrong?" Prometheus asked, tiliting his head.
> 
> 
> 
> "no" she said slowly (looky I just had to share. I burst out laughing when I watched it. [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/horse.gif[/url] Oh and this is me on byc [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/type.gif[/url] )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Alright......" Prometheus said.
> 
> A muddy blue truck pulled up in the driveway, the headlights on and the window-sheild wipers wiping away the rain furiously. The driver parked her, stopped it, then hopped out, umbrella in hand. She looked around, then quickly ran up to the porch, not noticing Afton.
Click to expand...

A scream could be heard from the covered round pen


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Cay stroked the mare absentmindedly, still feeling pained.


The mare jumped. At the loud clap of thunder.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Something wrong?" Prometheus asked, tiliting his head.
> 
> 
> 
> "no" she said slowly (looky I just had to share. I burst out laughing when I watched it. [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/horse.gif[/url] Oh and this is me on byc [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/type.gif[/url] )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Alright......" Prometheus said.
> 
> A muddy blue truck pulled up in the driveway, the headlights on and the window-sheild wipers wiping away the rain furiously. The driver parked her, stopped it, then hopped out, umbrella in hand. She looked around, then quickly ran up to the porch, not noticing Afton.
Click to expand...

The huge bull looked at her from the corner and stood slowly, his horns gleaming from the mass amounts of water washed onto them. He approached her in a gingerly manner.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stroked the mare absentmindedly, still feeling pained.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare jumped. At the loud clap of thunder.
Click to expand...

She blinked, and began to calm the mare. "Shhh... Easy. It's okay," She crooned.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no" she said slowly (looky I just had to share. I burst out laughing when I watched it. [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/horse.gif[/url] Oh and this is me on byc [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/type.gif[/url] )
> 
> 
> 
> "Alright......" Prometheus said.
> 
> A muddy blue truck pulled up in the driveway, the headlights on and the window-sheild wipers wiping away the rain furiously. The driver parked her, stopped it, then hopped out, umbrella in hand. She looked around, then quickly ran up to the porch, not noticing Afton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A scream could be heard from the covered round pen
Click to expand...

The young woman, Nicki, heard the scream and stood still. She dropped her umbrella, as the wind was blowing too furiously to hol dit anymore, and ran to the covered round pen quickly. "Hello! Anybody there?" She called out, looking around.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stroked the mare absentmindedly, still feeling pained.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare jumped. At the loud clap of thunder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She blinked, and began to calm the mare. "Shhh... Easy. It's okay," She crooned.
Click to expand...

The mare shook.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yess?" she asked.
> 
> 
> 
> "Afton got out and the two aren't getting along well" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "she cant take care of herself, She is a cow horse" she said sighing. She looked at him. She was terrified. "come n let's go to the house.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no" she said slowly (looky I just had to share. I burst out laughing when I watched it. [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/horse.gif[/url] Oh and this is me on byc [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/type.gif[/url] )
> 
> 
> 
> "Alright......" Prometheus said.
> 
> A muddy blue truck pulled up in the driveway, the headlights on and the window-sheild wipers wiping away the rain furiously. The driver parked her, stopped it, then hopped out, umbrella in hand. She looked around, then quickly ran up to the porch, not noticing Afton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The huge bull looked at her from the corner and stood slowly, his horns gleaming from the mass amounts of water washed onto them. He approached her in a gingerly manner.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no" she said slowly (looky I just had to share. I burst out laughing when I watched it. [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/horse.gif[/url] Oh and this is me on byc [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-fc/type.gif[/url] )
> 
> 
> 
> "Alright......" Prometheus said.
> 
> A muddy blue truck pulled up in the driveway, the headlights on and the window-sheild wipers wiping away the rain furiously. The driver parked her, stopped it, then hopped out, umbrella in hand. She looked around, then quickly ran up to the porch, not noticing Afton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The huge bull looked at her from the corner and stood slowly, his horns gleaming from the mass amounts of water washed onto them. He approached her in a gingerly manner.
Click to expand...

Nicki looked over at him. "Hey there," She said in a soft, gentle voice. She slowly held out her slender hand, coaxing him forward.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alright......" Prometheus said.
> 
> A muddy blue truck pulled up in the driveway, the headlights on and the window-sheild wipers wiping away the rain furiously. The driver parked her, stopped it, then hopped out, umbrella in hand. She looked around, then quickly ran up to the porch, not noticing Afton.
> 
> 
> 
> The huge bull looked at her from the corner and stood slowly, his horns gleaming from the mass amounts of water washed onto them. He approached her in a gingerly manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki looked over at him. "Hey there," She said in a soft, gentle voice. She slowly held out her slender hand, coaxing him forward.
Click to expand...

Afton came closer and began to lick her fingers sweetly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Alright......" Prometheus said.
> 
> A muddy blue truck pulled up in the driveway, the headlights on and the window-sheild wipers wiping away the rain furiously. The driver parked her, stopped it, then hopped out, umbrella in hand. She looked around, then quickly ran up to the porch, not noticing Afton.
> 
> 
> 
> A scream could be heard from the covered round pen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The young woman, Nicki, heard the scream and stood still. She dropped her umbrella, as the wind was blowing too furiously to hol dit anymore, and ran to the covered round pen quickly. "Hello! Anybody there?" She called out, looking around.
Click to expand...

The scream could be heard again.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The huge bull looked at her from the corner and stood slowly, his horns gleaming from the mass amounts of water washed onto them. He approached her in a gingerly manner.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki looked over at him. "Hey there," She said in a soft, gentle voice. She slowly held out her slender hand, coaxing him forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afton came closer and began to lick her fingers sweetly.
Click to expand...

"Good boy...." Nicki said kindly, petting his nose.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki looked over at him. "Hey there," She said in a soft, gentle voice. She slowly held out her slender hand, coaxing him forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Afton came closer and began to lick her fingers sweetly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Good boy...." Nicki said kindly, petting his nose.
Click to expand...

He shut his big round eyes and rubbed his nose against her hand affectionately.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A scream could be heard from the covered round pen
> 
> 
> 
> The young woman, Nicki, heard the scream and stood still. She dropped her umbrella, as the wind was blowing too furiously to hol dit anymore, and ran to the covered round pen quickly. "Hello! Anybody there?" She called out, looking around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The scream could be heard again.
Click to expand...

Nicki dung her hand into her jeans pocket, groping around for her key chain. As soon as she found it, she pulled it out and looked for the mini flashlight quickly. "Come on, come on...." She muttered to herself. "Got it!" She said victoriously, turing it on and poiting the beam around, looking for the source of the scream.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The young woman, Nicki, heard the scream and stood still. She dropped her umbrella, as the wind was blowing too furiously to hol dit anymore, and ran to the covered round pen quickly. "Hello! Anybody there?" She called out, looking around.
> 
> 
> 
> The scream could be heard again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki dung her hand into her jeans pocket, groping around for her key chain. As soon as she found it, she pulled it out and looked for the mini flashlight quickly. "Come on, come on...." She muttered to herself. "Got it!" She said victoriously, turing it on and poiting the beam around, looking for the source of the scream.
Click to expand...

The firefly reared and screamed again.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yess?" she asked.
> 
> 
> 
> "Afton got out and the two aren't getting along well" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "she cant take care of herself, She is a cow horse" she said sighing. She looked at him. She was terrified. "come n let's go to the house.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton came closer and began to lick her fingers sweetly.
> 
> 
> 
> "Good boy...." Nicki said kindly, petting his nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He shut his big round eyes and rubbed his nose against her hand affectionately.
Click to expand...

"We need to get you in the barn....." Nicki said, after a loud clap of thunder sounded through the night. "Hey, come with me, I'll get you into the barn..." Nicki coaxed, walking off the steps backwards andwaving him towards her.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yess?" she asked.
> 
> 
> 
> "Afton got out and the two aren't getting along well" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "she cant take care of herself, She is a cow horse" she said sighing. She looked at him. She was terrified. "come n let's go to the house.
Click to expand...

Okay" he siad


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The scream could be heard again.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki dug her hand into her jeans pocket, groping around for her key chain. As soon as she found it, she pulled it out and looked for the mini flashlight quickly. "Come on, come on...." She muttered to herself. "Got it!" She said victoriously, turing it on and poiting the beam around, looking for the source of the scream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The firefly reared and screamed again.
Click to expand...

Nicki backed away slightly in shock, before sighing with relief and walking forwards slowly. "Come on girl, its alright..." Nicki said in a calming tone.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good boy...." Nicki said kindly, petting his nose.
> 
> 
> 
> He shut his big round eyes and rubbed his nose against her hand affectionately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We need to get you in the barn....." Nicki said, after a loud clap of thunder sounded through the night. "Hey, come with me, I'll get you into the barn..." Nicki coaxed, walking off the steps backwards andwaving him towards her.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki dug her hand into her jeans pocket, groping around for her key chain. As soon as she found it, she pulled it out and looked for the mini flashlight quickly. "Come on, come on...." She muttered to herself. "Got it!" She said victoriously, turing it on and poiting the beam around, looking for the source of the scream.
> 
> 
> 
> The firefly reared and screamed again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki backed away slightly in shock, before sighing with relief and walking forwards slowly. "Come on girl, its alright..." Nicki said in a calming tone.
Click to expand...

She reared and began trotting toward the barn


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare jumped. At the loud clap of thunder.
> 
> 
> 
> She blinked, and began to calm the mare. "Shhh... Easy. It's okay," She crooned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare shook.
Click to expand...

Cay stroked her long, slender fingers down the mare's forehead. Her nails were a bit short, but smooth all the same, paint-free and natural. She sniffed, brushing her escaped side bangs out of her face. Her rare, gorgeous hair looked silky and luxurious, piled into a messy bun just below the crown of her head.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Afton got out and the two aren't getting along well" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "she cant take care of herself, She is a cow horse" she said sighing. She looked at him. She was terrified. "come n let's go to the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay" he siad
Click to expand...

she walked to the big doors "everyone ready?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good boy...." Nicki said kindly, petting his nose.
> 
> 
> 
> He shut his big round eyes and rubbed his nose against her hand affectionately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We need to get you in the barn....." Nicki said, after a loud clap of thunder sounded through the night. "Hey, come with me, I'll get you into the barn..." Nicki coaxed, walking off the steps backwards andwaving him towards her.
Click to expand...

Afton slowly stepped forward.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She blinked, and began to calm the mare. "Shhh... Easy. It's okay," She crooned.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare shook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cay stroked her long, slender fingers down the mare's forehead. Her nails were a bit short, but smooth all the same, paint-free and natural. She sniffed, brushing her escaped side bangs out of her face. Her rare, gorgeous hair looked silky and luxurious, piled into a messy bun just below the crown of her head.
Click to expand...

She mare whinnied


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare shook.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stroked her long, slender fingers down the mare's forehead. Her nails were a bit short, but smooth all the same, paint-free and natural. She sniffed, brushing her escaped side bangs out of her face. Her rare, gorgeous hair looked silky and luxurious, piled into a messy bun just below the crown of her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She mare whinnied
Click to expand...

"Shhh..." She murmured soothingly to the mare, pressing her cheek to her forehead. 

(I brb, BBL. I only used about 30mn of my hour. )


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shut his big round eyes and rubbed his nose against her hand affectionately.
> 
> 
> 
> "We need to get you in the barn....." Nicki said, after a loud clap of thunder sounded through the night. "Hey, come with me, I'll get you into the barn..." Nicki coaxed, walking off the steps backwards andwaving him towards her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afton slowly stepped forward.
Click to expand...

"Good boy...." Nicki said quietly, before turning and walking slowly towards the barn. She cated a few glances over her shoulder to male sure Afton was coming.

~~~~~~~

(With Firefly)

Nicki began to quickly walk towards the barn, watching Firefly closley.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We need to get you in the barn....." Nicki said, after a loud clap of thunder sounded through the night. "Hey, come with me, I'll get you into the barn..." Nicki coaxed, walking off the steps backwards andwaving him towards her.
> 
> 
> 
> Afton slowly stepped forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Good boy...." Nicki said quietly, before turning and walking slowly towards the barn. She cated a few glances over her shoulder to male sure Afton was coming.
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> (With Firefly)
> 
> Nicki began to quickly walk towards the barn, watching Firefly closley.
Click to expand...

She got to the side door of the barn. She began kicking it.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stroked her long, slender fingers down the mare's forehead. Her nails were a bit short, but smooth all the same, paint-free and natural. She sniffed, brushing her escaped side bangs out of her face. Her rare, gorgeous hair looked silky and luxurious, piled into a messy bun just below the crown of her head.
> 
> 
> 
> She mare whinnied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Shhh..." She murmured soothingly to the mare, pressing her cheek to her forehead.
> 
> (I brb, BBL. I only used about 30mn of my hour. )
Click to expand...

(mor like ten!) she sighed.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "she cant take care of herself, She is a cow horse" she said sighing. She looked at him. She was terrified. "come n let's go to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay" he siad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she walked to the big doors "everyone ready?"
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We need to get you in the barn....." Nicki said, after a loud clap of thunder sounded through the night. "Hey, come with me, I'll get you into the barn..." Nicki coaxed, walking off the steps backwards andwaving him towards her.
> 
> 
> 
> Afton slowly stepped forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Good boy...." Nicki said quietly, before turning and walking slowly towards the barn. She cated a few glances over her shoulder to male sure Afton was coming.
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> (With Firefly)
> 
> Nicki began to quickly walk towards the barn, watching Firefly closley.
Click to expand...

The bull walked dociley at Nicki's side, watching Firefly kick the door. He cocked a brow and shook his head at the mare.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton slowly stepped forward.
> 
> 
> 
> "Good boy...." Nicki said quietly, before turning and walking slowly towards the barn. She cated a few glances over her shoulder to male sure Afton was coming.
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> (With Firefly)
> 
> Nicki began to quickly walk towards the barn, watching Firefly closley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She got to the side door of the barn. She began kicking it.
Click to expand...

"Ah, wait, er, no...." Nicki said, running up to the barn doors and gently, very gently pushing FireFly away so she could open them. Nicki quickly threw open the door way, just as a clap of thunder hit. Rain poured in, but Nicki waited until Firefly and Afton had gotten inside.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good boy...." Nicki said quietly, before turning and walking slowly towards the barn. She cated a few glances over her shoulder to male sure Afton was coming.
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> (With Firefly)
> 
> Nicki began to quickly walk towards the barn, watching Firefly closley.
> 
> 
> 
> She got to the side door of the barn. She began kicking it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ah, wait, er, no...." Nicki said, running up to the barn doors and gently, very gently pushing FireFly away so she could open them. Nicki quickly threw open the door way, just as a clap of thunder hit. Rain poured in, but Nicki waited until Firefly and Afton had gotten inside.
Click to expand...

Afton stepped in.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton slowly stepped forward.
> 
> 
> 
> "Good boy...." Nicki said quietly, before turning and walking slowly towards the barn. She cated a few glances over her shoulder to male sure Afton was coming.
> 
> ~~~~~~~
> 
> (With Firefly)
> 
> Nicki began to quickly walk towards the barn, watching Firefly closley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bull walked dociley at Nicki's side, watching Firefly kick the door. He cocked a brow and shook his head at the mare.
Click to expand...

Nicki placed a hand carefully onto his neck, helping to guide him through the semi-darkness of the storm. She walked up to the barn door, which she had opened in a post I already posted (  ) and led Afton inside.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got to the side door of the barn. She began kicking it.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ah, wait, er, no...." Nicki said, running up to the barn doors and gently, very gently pushing FireFly away so she could open them. Nicki quickly threw open the door way, just as a clap of thunder hit. Rain poured in, but Nicki waited until Firefly and Afton had gotten inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afton stepped in.
Click to expand...

Firefly followed him.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie was fix in to open the door when the lady came through. "who are you?"


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ah, wait, er, no...." Nicki said, running up to the barn doors and gently, very gently pushing FireFly away so she could open them. Nicki quickly threw open the door way, just as a clap of thunder hit. Rain poured in, but Nicki waited until Firefly and Afton had gotten inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Afton stepped in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Firefly followed him.
Click to expand...

Seeing that they had both gotten inside, Nicki closed the doorway. In the lighting of the barn, it revealed a beautiful young girl, about 21 to be exact. She was slim, with long legs and arms. She had muscles for sure, but they weren't overboard in anyway. Her hair of deep brown was soaking wet, but it fell down her back and curled slightly. Her face was tanned, with freckles on her upper cheeks and all over her nose. Even in the storm, a small smile was placed upon her practicley flawless face. Her skinny, boot cut jeans and brown, button up shirt with rolled up sleeves were soaked, causing her to shiver slightly.

Nicki showed Firefly to an empty stall, then took Afton to an empty stall as well.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie was fix in to open the door when the lady came through. "who are you?"


"Um, Nicki Johnson. I'm here as a farmhand." Nicki said politely, holding out a smooth, slender hand.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton stepped in.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly followed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seeing that they had both gotten inside, Nicki closed the doorway. In the lighting of the barn, it revealed a beautiful young girl, about 21 to be exact. She was slim, with long legs and arms. She had muscles for sure, but they weren't overboard in anyway. Her hair of deep brown was soaking wet, but it fell down her back and curled slightly. Her face was tanned, with freckles on her upper cheeks and all over her nose. Even in the storm, a small smile was placed upon her practicley flawless face. Her skinny, boot cut jeans and brown, button up shirt with rolled up sleeves were soaked, causing her to shiver slightly.
> 
> Nicki showed Firefly to an empty stall, then took Afton to an empty stall as well.
Click to expand...

Firefly ignored her and nuzzled Stephanie. "good girl" she said stroking the mare. The mare stood by her side.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie was fix in to open the door when the lady came through. "who are you?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Um, Nicki Johnson. I'm here as a farmhand." Nicki said politely, holding out a smooth, slender hand.
Click to expand...

She shook it slowly "I'm Stephanie" she said politely. "wha were you doing with my horse?" she asked her hand on fireflies side


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie was fix in to open the door when the lady came through. "who are you?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Um, Nicki Johnson. I'm here as a farmhand." Nicki said politely, holding out a smooth, slender hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook it slowly "I'm Stephanie" she said politely. "wha were you doing with my horse?" she asked her hand on fireflies side
Click to expand...

"Well, I sorta just saved her." Nicki said, putting a hand into her jean pocket. "She was outside in the rain, and I helped her into the barn."


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Um, Nicki Johnson. I'm here as a farmhand." Nicki said politely, holding out a smooth, slender hand.
> 
> 
> 
> She shook it slowly "I'm Stephanie" she said politely. "wha were you doing with my horse?" she asked her hand on fireflies side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well, I sorta just saved her." Nicki said, putting a hand into her jean pocket. "She was outside in the rain, and I helped her into the barn."
Click to expand...

"she chooses to stay outside" she said boldly "we need to get to the house"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Afton walked into the stall and plopped down onto the ground in an exhausted manner.

The same old 1971 Ford F250 that had pulled up yesterday stopped outside of the barn, this time without the trailer.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook it slowly "I'm Stephanie" she said politely. "wha were you doing with my horse?" she asked her hand on fireflies side
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, I sorta just saved her." Nicki said, putting a hand into her jean pocket. "She was outside in the rain, and I helped her into the barn."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "she chooses to stay outside" she said boldly "we need to get to the house"
Click to expand...

(Hmm, I don't think Stephanie and Nicki will be very good friends.  )

Nicki shrugged, and pulled her sopping wet hair over her shoulder.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, I sorta just saved her." Nicki said, putting a hand into her jean pocket. "She was outside in the rain, and I helped her into the barn."
> 
> 
> 
> "she chooses to stay outside" she said boldly "we need to get to the house"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Hmm, I don't think Stephanie and Nicki will be very good friends.  )
> 
> Nicki shrugged, and pulled her sopping wet hair over her shoulder.
Click to expand...

(stephanie can fire her! Muhahahahahaha) 

Stephanie opened the door and bolted out.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "she chooses to stay outside" she said boldly "we need to get to the house"
> 
> 
> 
> (Hmm, I don't think Stephanie and Nicki will be very good friends.  )
> 
> Nicki shrugged, and pulled her sopping wet hair over her shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (stephanie can fire her! Muhahahahahaha)
> 
> Stephanie opened the door and bolted out.
Click to expand...

(Good luck with that buddy.  And for her information, FireFly was asking for help.  )

Nicki took one look around the barn, before botling out of it swiftly, her long legs working well to get her to the porch quickly.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

I am back! Finally! I am coughing up dirt to.


----------



## DuckLover2399

(you left?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hmm, I don't think Stephanie and Nicki will be very good friends.  )
> 
> Nicki shrugged, and pulled her sopping wet hair over her shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> (stephanie can fire her! Muhahahahahaha)
> 
> Stephanie opened the door and bolted out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Good luck with that buddy.  And for her information, FireFly was asking for help.  )
> 
> Nicki took one look around the barn, before botling out of it swiftly, her long legs working well to get her to the porch quickly.
Click to expand...

( ) 
Stephanie looked around for Jake "Jake?" she said hopping he ha come


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> (you left?)


(yes)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stephanie can fire her! Muhahahahahaha)
> 
> Stephanie opened the door and bolted out.
> 
> 
> 
> (Good luck with that buddy.  And for her information, FireFly was asking for help.  )
> 
> Nicki took one look around the barn, before botling out of it swiftly, her long legs working well to get her to the porch quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ( )
> Stephanie looked around for Jake "Jake?" she said hopping he ha come
Click to expand...

Jake appeared.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Afton walked into the stall and plopped down onto the ground in an exhausted manner.
> 
> The same old 1971 Ford F250 that had pulled up yesterday stopped outside of the barn, this time without the trailer.


Nicki walked up to the window, and looked at th truck curiously with her bright, green eyes.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Good luck with that buddy.  And for her information, FireFly was asking for help.  )
> 
> Nicki took one look around the barn, before botling out of it swiftly, her long legs working well to get her to the porch quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ( )
> Stephanie looked around for Jake "Jake?" she said hopping he ha come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake appeared.
Click to expand...

"Jake!" she said surprised she walked to the front door


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( )
> Stephanie looked around for Jake "Jake?" she said hopping he ha come
> 
> 
> 
> Jake appeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jake!" she said surprised she walked to the front door
Click to expand...

"hey" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake appeared.
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake!" she said surprised she walked to the front door
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hey" he said
Click to expand...

She shook her head and opened the door. (you can desgin it if you want I was gonna have Jean be making food but she ain't my character lol)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake!" she said surprised she walked to the front door
> 
> 
> 
> "hey" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head and opened the door. (you can desgin it if you want I was gonna have Jean be making food but she ain't my character lol)
Click to expand...

(sure, sounds good)
He stepped in.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton walked into the stall and plopped down onto the ground in an exhausted manner.
> 
> The same old 1971 Ford F250 that had pulled up yesterday stopped outside of the barn, this time without the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki walked up to the window, and looked at th truck curiously with her bright, green eyes.
Click to expand...

A young man in his early twenties stepped out of the driver's side, his shoulder length dark brown hair naturally in tight waves and loose curls. His face appeared ageless and masculine, being broad jawed with slightly sunken, deep blue eyes. He walked towards the door, revealing his healthy glow and skinny, though slightly muscular body.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton walked into the stall and plopped down onto the ground in an exhausted manner.
> 
> The same old 1971 Ford F250 that had pulled up yesterday stopped outside of the barn, this time without the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki walked up to the window, and looked at th truck curiously with her bright, green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A young man in his early twenties stepped out of the driver's side, his shoulder length dark brown hair naturally in tight waves and loose curls. His face appeared ageless and masculine, being broad jawed with slightly sunken, deep blue eyes. He walked towards the door, revealing his healthy glow and skinny, though slightly muscular body.
Click to expand...

Do you know there is a thunder storm going on right now?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head and opened the door. (you can desgin it if you want I was gonna have Jean be making food but she ain't my character lol)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (sure, sounds good)
> He stepped in.
Click to expand...

(so you gonna desgin it?) 
Stephanie stood soaking in the room by Jake "moooom" she called


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki walked up to the window, and looked at th truck curiously with her bright, green eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> A young man in his early twenties stepped out of the driver's side, his shoulder length dark brown hair naturally in tight waves and loose curls. His face appeared ageless and masculine, being broad jawed with slightly sunken, deep blue eyes. He walked towards the door, revealing his healthy glow and skinny, though slightly muscular body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know there is a thunder storm going on right now?
Click to expand...

Yes. But it's not like he'd be swept away in the wind.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afton walked into the stall and plopped down onto the ground in an exhausted manner.
> 
> The same old 1971 Ford F250 that had pulled up yesterday stopped outside of the barn, this time without the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki walked up to the window, and looked at th truck curiously with her bright, green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A young man in his early twenties stepped out of the driver's side, his shoulder length dark brown hair naturally in tight waves and loose curls. His face appeared ageless and masculine, being broad jawed with slightly sunken, deep blue eyes. He walked towards the door, revealing his healthy glow and skinny, though slightly muscular body.
Click to expand...

Nicki sighed, and walked away from the window, her arms held across her chest in a loose hug. She tossed her silky hair out of her heart shaped face, revealing her many freckles.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A young man in his early twenties stepped out of the driver's side, his shoulder length dark brown hair naturally in tight waves and loose curls. His face appeared ageless and masculine, being broad jawed with slightly sunken, deep blue eyes. He walked towards the door, revealing his healthy glow and skinny, though slightly muscular body.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know there is a thunder storm going on right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. But it's not like he'd be swept away in the wind.
Click to expand...

He'll be soaked, possibly struck by lightning too.  I could always make a tornado to blow him away.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head and opened the door. (you can desgin it if you want I was gonna have Jean be making food but she ain't my character lol)
> 
> 
> 
> (sure, sounds good)
> He stepped in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (so you gonna desgin it?)
> Stephanie stood soaking in the room by Jake "moooom" she called
Click to expand...

(design what?)
"What?" Jean called from upstairs.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know there is a thunder storm going on right now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But it's not like he'd be swept away in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll be soaked, possibly struck by lightning too.  I could always make a tornado to blow him away.
Click to expand...

Meh, he parked right in front of the house. Yeah he'll be soaked. But he won't care.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki walked up to the window, and looked at th truck curiously with her bright, green eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> A young man in his early twenties stepped out of the driver's side, his shoulder length dark brown hair naturally in tight waves and loose curls. His face appeared ageless and masculine, being broad jawed with slightly sunken, deep blue eyes. He walked towards the door, revealing his healthy glow and skinny, though slightly muscular body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki sighed, and walked away from the window, her arms held across her chest in a loose hug. She tossed her silky hair out of her heart shaped face, revealing her many freckles.
Click to expand...

He rang the door bell, water soaking his once wavy hair. "Gah..." the young man muttered to himself.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sure, sounds good)
> He stepped in.
> 
> 
> 
> (so you gonna desgin it?)
> Stephanie stood soaking in the room by Jake "moooom" she called
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (design what?)
> "What?" Jean called from upstairs.
Click to expand...

"we are alll weeeetttt"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But it's not like he'd be swept away in the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll be soaked, possibly struck by lightning too.  I could always make a tornado to blow him away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, he parked right in front of the house. Yeah he'll be soaked. But he won't care.
Click to expand...


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She mare whinnied
> 
> 
> 
> "Shhh..." She murmured soothingly to the mare, pressing her cheek to her forehead.
> 
> (I brb, BBL. I only used about 30mn of my hour. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (mor like ten!) she sighed.
Click to expand...

 She sighed. "I know, I know..." An idea suddenly popped into her head, but she blocked it immediately.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (so you gonna desgin it?)
> Stephanie stood soaking in the room by Jake "moooom" she called
> 
> 
> 
> (design what?)
> "What?" Jean called from upstairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "we are alll weeeetttt"
Click to expand...

"weet?" she asked


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A young man in his early twenties stepped out of the driver's side, his shoulder length dark brown hair naturally in tight waves and loose curls. His face appeared ageless and masculine, being broad jawed with slightly sunken, deep blue eyes. He walked towards the door, revealing his healthy glow and skinny, though slightly muscular body.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki sighed, and walked away from the window, her arms held across her chest in a loose hug. She tossed her silky hair out of her heart shaped face, revealing her many freckles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He rang the door bell, water soaking his once wavy hair. "Gah..." the young man muttered to himself.
Click to expand...

Nicki quickly walked up to the door, and yanked it open. "Hey, there, can I help you?" She asked slowly, looking him over with her piercing, bright green eyes.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (design what?)
> "What?" Jean called from upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> "we are alll weeeetttt"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "weet?" she asked
Click to expand...

"I'm coming up" she said plodding up the stairs. Halfway up she looked at Jake. "comeing?"

(hey Nikki can open the door they are all huddled there!)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "we are alll weeeetttt"
> 
> 
> 
> "weet?" she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm coming up" she said plodding up the stairs. Halfway up she looked at Jake. "comeing?"
> 
> (hey Nikki can open the door they are all huddled there!)
Click to expand...

"Sure" he said


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki sighed, and walked away from the window, her arms held across her chest in a loose hug. She tossed her silky hair out of her heart shaped face, revealing her many freckles.
> 
> 
> 
> He rang the door bell, water soaking his once wavy hair. "Gah..." the young man muttered to himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki quickly walked up to the door, and yanked it open. "Hey, there, can I help you?" She asked slowly, looking him over with her piercing, bright green eyes.
Click to expand...

"Yeah," he said in a deep, soft spoken voice, leaning an arm up against the door panel. "I'm the new farmhand who came over later yesterday. Do you mind if I come in?"

(Just in case you didn't notice it the first time, this guy could easily be mistaken for Jim Morrison... )


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Shhh..." She murmured soothingly to the mare, pressing her cheek to her forehead.
> 
> (I brb, BBL. I only used about 30mn of my hour. )
> 
> 
> 
> (mor like ten!) she sighed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sighed. "I know, I know..." An idea suddenly popped into her head, but she blocked it immediately.
Click to expand...

The mare sighed and walked to the back of her stall. She layed down.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He rang the door bell, water soaking his once wavy hair. "Gah..." the young man muttered to himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki quickly walked up to the door, and yanked it open. "Hey, there, can I help you?" She asked slowly, looking him over with her piercing, bright green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah," he said in a deep, soft spoken voice, leaning an arm up against the door panel. "I'm the new farmhand who came over later yesterday. Do you mind if I come in?"
> 
> (Just in case you didn't notice it the first time, this guy could easily be mistaken for Jim Morrison... )
Click to expand...

(lol)


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He rang the door bell, water soaking his once wavy hair. "Gah..." the young man muttered to himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki quickly walked up to the door, and yanked it open. "Hey, there, can I help you?" She asked slowly, looking him over with her piercing, bright green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah," he said in a deep, soft spoken voice, leaning an arm up against the door panel. "I'm the new farmhand who came over later yesterday. Do you mind if I come in?"
> 
> (Just in case you didn't notice it the first time, this guy could easily be mistaken for Jim Morrison... )
Click to expand...

(*Gasp!* No! I had no idea!.....)

"Yeah, sure." Nicki said, smiling lightly. She held open the door for him, pushing her hair behind her ear.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mor like ten!) she sighed.
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed. "I know, I know..." An idea suddenly popped into her head, but she blocked it immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare sighed and walked to the back of her stall. She layed down.
Click to expand...

Cay leaned against the door, still, shivering. She couldn't help letting one broken sob escape her at the memory before wiping her tears dry again.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He rang the door bell, water soaking his once wavy hair. "Gah..." the young man muttered to himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki quickly walked up to the door, and yanked it open. "Hey, there, can I help you?" She asked slowly, looking him over with her piercing, bright green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah," he said in a deep, soft spoken voice, leaning an arm up against the door panel. "I'm the new farmhand who came over later yesterday. Do you mind if I come in?"
> 
> (Just in case you didn't notice it the first time, this guy could easily be mistaken for Jim Morrison... )
Click to expand...

Jean walked over "I'll take it from here" she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "weet?" she asked
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm coming up" she said plodding up the stairs. Halfway up she looked at Jake. "comeing?"
> 
> (hey Nikki can open the door they are all huddled there!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Sure" he said
Click to expand...

She laughed. She continued up the stairs.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki quickly walked up to the door, and yanked it open. "Hey, there, can I help you?" She asked slowly, looking him over with her piercing, bright green eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah," he said in a deep, soft spoken voice, leaning an arm up against the door panel. "I'm the new farmhand who came over later yesterday. Do you mind if I come in?"
> 
> (Just in case you didn't notice it the first time, this guy could easily be mistaken for Jim Morrison... )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (*Gasp!* No! I had no idea!.....)
> 
> "Yeah, sure." Nicki said, smiling lightly. She held open the door for him, pushing her hair behind her ear.
Click to expand...

P Sarcasm? Or really?)

"I'm sorry about my hair..." He paused, running a hand through his head. "Uh, hopefully it won't leave a huge trail of water."


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm coming up" she said plodding up the stairs. Halfway up she looked at Jake. "comeing?"
> 
> (hey Nikki can open the door they are all huddled there!)
> 
> 
> 
> "Sure" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She laughed. She continued up the stairs.
Click to expand...

"At what?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah," he said in a deep, soft spoken voice, leaning an arm up against the door panel. "I'm the new farmhand who came over later yesterday. Do you mind if I come in?"
> 
> (Just in case you didn't notice it the first time, this guy could easily be mistaken for Jim Morrison... )
> 
> 
> 
> (*Gasp!* No! I had no idea!.....)
> 
> "Yeah, sure." Nicki said, smiling lightly. She held open the door for him, pushing her hair behind her ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P Sarcasm? Or really?)
> 
> "I'm sorry about my hair..." He paused, running a hand through his head. "Uh, hopefully it won't leave a huge trail of water."
Click to expand...

Adam watched him.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah," he said in a deep, soft spoken voice, leaning an arm up against the door panel. "I'm the new farmhand who came over later yesterday. Do you mind if I come in?"
> 
> (Just in case you didn't notice it the first time, this guy could easily be mistaken for Jim Morrison... )
> 
> 
> 
> (*Gasp!* No! I had no idea!.....)
> 
> "Yeah, sure." Nicki said, smiling lightly. She held open the door for him, pushing her hair behind her ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P Sarcasm? Or really?)
> 
> "I'm sorry about my hair..." He paused, running a hand through his head. "Uh, hopefully it won't leave a huge trail of water."
Click to expand...

(Sarcasm. I pretty much knew after the wavy hair thing you based him on Jim Morrison.  )

"Its alright, I'll clean it up later." Nicki said, laughing slightly.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah," he said in a deep, soft spoken voice, leaning an arm up against the door panel. "I'm the new farmhand who came over later yesterday. Do you mind if I come in?"
> 
> (Just in case you didn't notice it the first time, this guy could easily be mistaken for Jim Morrison... )
> 
> 
> 
> (*Gasp!* No! I had no idea!.....)
> 
> "Yeah, sure." Nicki said, smiling lightly. She held open the door for him, pushing her hair behind her ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P Sarcasm? Or really?)
> 
> "I'm sorry about my hair..." He paused, running a hand through his head. "Uh, hopefully it won't leave a huge trail of water."
Click to expand...

Jean came downstairs "Nicki, are you letting strangers into my house?" she asked


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*Gasp!* No! I had no idea!.....)
> 
> "Yeah, sure." Nicki said, smiling lightly. She held open the door for him, pushing her hair behind her ear.
> 
> 
> 
> P Sarcasm? Or really?)
> 
> "I'm sorry about my hair..." He paused, running a hand through his head. "Uh, hopefully it won't leave a huge trail of water."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean came downstairs "Nicki, are you letting strangers into my house?" she asked
Click to expand...

"Erm, no ma'am, he's another farmhand." Nicki said.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*Gasp!* No! I had no idea!.....)
> 
> "Yeah, sure." Nicki said, smiling lightly. She held open the door for him, pushing her hair behind her ear.
> 
> 
> 
> P Sarcasm? Or really?)
> 
> "I'm sorry about my hair..." He paused, running a hand through his head. "Uh, hopefully it won't leave a huge trail of water."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Sarcasm. I pretty much knew after the wavy hair thing you based him on Jim Morrison.  )
> 
> "Its alright, I'll clean it up later." Nicki said, laughing slightly.
Click to expand...

(That's what I thought. )

He grinned. "So, what should I call you by?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*Gasp!* No! I had no idea!.....)
> 
> "Yeah, sure." Nicki said, smiling lightly. She held open the door for him, pushing her hair behind her ear.
> 
> 
> 
> P Sarcasm? Or really?)
> 
> "I'm sorry about my hair..." He paused, running a hand through his head. "Uh, hopefully it won't leave a huge trail of water."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Sarcasm. I pretty much knew after the wavy hair thing you based him on Jim Morrison.  )
> 
> "Its alright, I'll clean it up later." Nicki said, laughing slightly.
Click to expand...

Jean frowned at her and put her hands on her hips.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P Sarcasm? Or really?)
> 
> "I'm sorry about my hair..." He paused, running a hand through his head. "Uh, hopefully it won't leave a huge trail of water."
> 
> 
> 
> (Sarcasm. I pretty much knew after the wavy hair thing you based him on Jim Morrison.  )
> 
> "Its alright, I'll clean it up later." Nicki said, laughing slightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean frowned at her and put her hands on her hips.
Click to expand...

"Yes Mrs. Jean?" Nicki asked uneasily, her hands wrapped around herself loosely again.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sure" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed. She continued up the stairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "At what?" he asked
Click to expand...

"nothing" she paused at her bedroom door. "comeon" she said walking in. The walls were adorned with ribbons. In all sorts of colors. Her bed was covered in thick quilts. She sat down on it.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P Sarcasm? Or really?)
> 
> "I'm sorry about my hair..." He paused, running a hand through his head. "Uh, hopefully it won't leave a huge trail of water."
> 
> 
> 
> Jean came downstairs "Nicki, are you letting strangers into my house?" she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Erm, no ma'am, he's another farmhand." Nicki said.
Click to expand...

"Well, Nicki dear, it is my house" she said, chuckling.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P Sarcasm? Or really?)
> 
> "I'm sorry about my hair..." He paused, running a hand through his head. "Uh, hopefully it won't leave a huge trail of water."
> 
> 
> 
> (Sarcasm. I pretty much knew after the wavy hair thing you based him on Jim Morrison.  )
> 
> "Its alright, I'll clean it up later." Nicki said, laughing slightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (That's what I thought. )
> 
> He grinned. "So, what should I call you by?"
Click to expand...

"Nicki." She said, looking at her feet and biting her lip.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed. She continued up the stairs.
> 
> 
> 
> "At what?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nothing" she paused at her bedroom door. "comeon" she said walking in. The walls were adorned with ribbons. In all sorts of colors. Her bed was covered in thick quilts. She sat down on it.
Click to expand...

Jake walked in and sat down in a chair.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean came downstairs "Nicki, are you letting strangers into my house?" she asked
> 
> 
> 
> "Erm, no ma'am, he's another farmhand." Nicki said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well, Nicki dear, it is my house" she said, chuckling. _the birds and the bees_ she thought, shaking her head.
Click to expand...

"I'm really sorry, I, I didn't mean to be rude....." Nicki said, truly sorry.

(The birds and the, what?   )


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sarcasm. I pretty much knew after the wavy hair thing you based him on Jim Morrison.  )
> 
> "Its alright, I'll clean it up later." Nicki said, laughing slightly.
> 
> 
> 
> (That's what I thought. )
> 
> He grinned. "So, what should I call you by?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nicki." She said, looking at her feet and biting her lip.
Click to expand...

"Mhm. I'm Anthony."


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's what I thought. )
> 
> He grinned. "So, what should I call you by?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Nicki." She said, looking at her feet and biting her lip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Mhm. I'm Anthony."
Click to expand...

Nicki nodded in response, then looked back up at Jean.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Erm, no ma'am, he's another farmhand." Nicki said.
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, Nicki dear, it is my house" she said, chuckling. _the birds and the bees_ she thought, shaking her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm really sorry, I, I didn't mean to be rude....." Nicki said, truly sorry.
> 
> (The birds and the, what?   )
Click to expand...

(its an old saying, you know, she was referring to the two teens)
"It's fine" she said "The bunkhouses are over there for your things" she said and left briskly.


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay straightened up, and began to stride toward the guest house on her long, jean-clad legs. Her tears were dried. _Never_, she thought. _Never will I do this again._


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean came downstairs "Nicki, are you letting strangers into my house?" she asked
> 
> 
> 
> "Erm, no ma'am, he's another farmhand." Nicki said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well, Nicki dear, it is my house" she said, chuckling. *the birds and the bees* she thought, shaking her head.
Click to expand...

OxO

"Yeah I'm sorry about this," said Anthony. "But I really am your new farmhand, Cay let me bring my horse in yesterday. I had also applied a month earlier."


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "At what?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing" she paused at her bedroom door. "comeon" she said walking in. The walls were adorned with ribbons. In all sorts of colors. Her bed was covered in thick quilts. She sat down on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake walked in and sat down in a chair.
Click to expand...

Water dripped from her hair. "I better go change" she said getting up? She walked into her adding bathroom and closed the door.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, Nicki dear, it is my house" she said, chuckling. _the birds and the bees_ she thought, shaking her head.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm really sorry, I, I didn't mean to be rude....." Nicki said, truly sorry.
> 
> (The birds and the, what?   )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (its an old saying, you know, she was referring to the two teens)
> "It's fine" she said "The bunkhouses are over there for your things" she said and left briskly.
Click to expand...

(Umm, they aren't teens.  I believe Anthony is 23 and Nicki is 21.  )

"Alright," Nicki said, smiling once again.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing" she paused at her bedroom door. "comeon" she said walking in. The walls were adorned with ribbons. In all sorts of colors. Her bed was covered in thick quilts. She sat down on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake walked in and sat down in a chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Water dripped from her hair. "I better go change" she said getting up? She walked into her adding bathroom and closed the door.
Click to expand...

Horse?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Erm, no ma'am, he's another farmhand." Nicki said.
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, Nicki dear, it is my house" she said, chuckling. *the birds and the bees* she thought, shaking her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OxO
> 
> "Yeah I'm sorry about this," said Anthony. "But I really am your new farmhand, Cay let me bring my horse in yesterday. I had also applied a month earlier."
Click to expand...

I'll take it out then Zinnia, Diva, Edit it out please


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, Nicki dear, it is my house" she said, chuckling. *the birds and the bees* she thought, shaking her head.
> 
> 
> 
> OxO
> 
> "Yeah I'm sorry about this," said Anthony. "But I really am your new farmhand, Cay let me bring my horse in yesterday. I had also applied a month earlier."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take it out then
Click to expand...

Lol, no it's okay. I didn't really mind I just felt the need to "O.O".


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay pulled open the door to her bunkhouse, and walked inside briskly. She grabbed a small bag and walked into the bathroom, biting her lip. She suddenly bent and splashed icy water on her face, jerking back and sputtering. She looked at herself in the mirror, water still dribbling down her face and hair. _Never._ She combed through her hair, conditioning it and pulling it back up into a messy bun below the crown of her head. _Never again._ She blinked, looking at her face. Her eyes blazed with hurt, their blue appearing icier than ever. Her eyelashes were stuck together with water. She huffed and dried her face, fixing her eyelashes. She bit her lip again, holding in her emotions, and fixed her shirt, pulling it down from her hips, where it had been bunching up. Her jeans were dotted with droplets of water where they weren't torn, the light wash looking a bit bluer because of the water they held.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing" she paused at her bedroom door. "comeon" she said walking in. The walls were adorned with ribbons. In all sorts of colors. Her bed was covered in thick quilts. She sat down on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake walked in and sat down in a chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Water dripped from her hair. "I better go change" she said getting up? She walked into her adding bathroom and closed the door.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake walked in and sat down in a chair.
> 
> 
> 
> Water dripped from her hair. "I better go change" she said getting up? She walked into her adding bathroom and closed the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse?
Click to expand...

"Okay" Jake said. he fidgeted restlessly.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Cay pulled open the door to her bunkhouse, and walked inside briskly. She grabbed a small bag and walked into the bathroom, biting her lip. She suddenly bent and splashed icy water on her face, jerking back and sputtering. She looked at herself in the mirror, water still dribbling down her face and hair. _Never._ She combed through her hair, conditioning it and pulling it back up into a messy bun below the crown of her head. _Never again._ She blinked, looking at her face. Her eyes blazed with hurt, their blue appearing icier than ever. Her eyelashes were stuck together with water. She huffed and dried her face, fixing her eyelashes. She bit her lip again, holding in her emotions, and fixed her shirt, pulling it down from her hips, where it had been bunching up. Her jeans were dotted with droplets of water where they weren't torn, the light wash looking a bit bluer because of the water they held.


What happened? I must have missed it.


----------



## equinehugger3

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Cay pulled open the door to her bunkhouse, and walked inside briskly. She grabbed a small bag and walked into the bathroom, biting her lip. She suddenly bent and splashed icy water on her face, jerking back and sputtering. She looked at herself in the mirror, water still dribbling down her face and hair. _Never._ She combed through her hair, conditioning it and pulling it back up into a messy bun below the crown of her head. _Never again._ She blinked, looking at her face. Her eyes blazed with hurt, their blue appearing icier than ever. Her eyelashes were stuck together with water. She huffed and dried her face, fixing her eyelashes. She bit her lip again, holding in her emotions, and fixed her shirt, pulling it down from her hips, where it had been bunching up. Her jeans were dotted with droplets of water where they weren't torn, the light wash looking a bit bluer because of the water they held.


Cay stepped out onto the wet grass in her leather riding boots, the soft material wrinkling slightly where her foot met her leg. Her light jumping breeches fit snugly to her long, lean legs. They were more comfortable than tight. Grips were sewn into the fabric at the knees and thighs. She wore a navy blue polo tucked into her breeches, a brown leather belt weaving through them. She had dressed formally for this occasion, for some reason, making her feel the part. She walked to the stables, water beginning to darken the toe as the aftermath of the rain began to settle in the grass.


----------



## equinehugger3

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay pulled open the door to her bunkhouse, and walked inside briskly. She grabbed a small bag and walked into the bathroom, biting her lip. She suddenly bent and splashed icy water on her face, jerking back and sputtering. She looked at herself in the mirror, water still dribbling down her face and hair. _Never._ She combed through her hair, conditioning it and pulling it back up into a messy bun below the crown of her head. _Never again._ She blinked, looking at her face. Her eyes blazed with hurt, their blue appearing icier than ever. Her eyelashes were stuck together with water. She huffed and dried her face, fixing her eyelashes. She bit her lip again, holding in her emotions, and fixed her shirt, pulling it down from her hips, where it had been bunching up. Her jeans were dotted with droplets of water where they weren't torn, the light wash looking a bit bluer because of the water they held.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened? I must have missed it.
Click to expand...

She got a call that her fiance was killed.


----------



## chickendiva25

*Here are Lily and Nicki! (Underlined, Bolded, and Italicised so HCCLK doesn't miss them.  )*


Lily:






Nicki:


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water dripped from her hair. "I better go change" she said getting up? She walked into her adding bathroom and closed the door.
> 
> 
> 
> Horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Okay" Jake said. he fidgeted restlessly.
Click to expand...

She opened the door. She wore a light blue checkered shirt, and blue Jean shorts. Her hair was still wet but no longer dripping. It dangled down her back. She smiled.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay pulled open the door to her bunkhouse, and walked inside briskly. She grabbed a small bag and walked into the bathroom, biting her lip. She suddenly bent and splashed icy water on her face, jerking back and sputtering. She looked at herself in the mirror, water still dribbling down her face and hair. _Never._ She combed through her hair, conditioning it and pulling it back up into a messy bun below the crown of her head. _Never again._ She blinked, looking at her face. Her eyes blazed with hurt, their blue appearing icier than ever. Her eyelashes were stuck together with water. She huffed and dried her face, fixing her eyelashes. She bit her lip again, holding in her emotions, and fixed her shirt, pulling it down from her hips, where it had been bunching up. Her jeans were dotted with droplets of water where they weren't torn, the light wash looking a bit bluer because of the water they held.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stepped out onto the wet grass in her leather riding boots, the soft material wrinkling slightly where her foot met her leg. Her light jumping breeches fit snugly to her long, lean legs. They were more comfortable than tight. Grips were sewn into the fabric at the knees and thighs. She wore a navy blue polo tucked into her breeches, a brown leather belt weaving through them. She had dressed formally for this occasion, for some reason, making her feel the part. She walked to the stables, water beginning to darken the toe as the aftermath of the rain began to settle in the grass.
Click to expand...

It stopped raining?


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay pulled open the door to her bunkhouse, and walked inside briskly. She grabbed a small bag and walked into the bathroom, biting her lip. She suddenly bent and splashed icy water on her face, jerking back and sputtering. She looked at herself in the mirror, water still dribbling down her face and hair. _Never._ She combed through her hair, conditioning it and pulling it back up into a messy bun below the crown of her head. _Never again._ She blinked, looking at her face. Her eyes blazed with hurt, their blue appearing icier than ever. Her eyelashes were stuck together with water. She huffed and dried her face, fixing her eyelashes. She bit her lip again, holding in her emotions, and fixed her shirt, pulling it down from her hips, where it had been bunching up. Her jeans were dotted with droplets of water where they weren't torn, the light wash looking a bit bluer because of the water they held.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stepped out onto the wet grass in her leather riding boots, the soft material wrinkling slightly where her foot met her leg. Her light jumping breeches fit snugly to her long, lean legs. They were more comfortable than tight. Grips were sewn into the fabric at the knees and thighs. She wore a navy blue polo tucked into her breeches, a brown leather belt weaving through them. She had dressed formally for this occasion, for some reason, making her feel the part. She walked to the stables, water beginning to darken the toe as the aftermath of the rain began to settle in the grass.
Click to expand...

(still raining  )


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse?
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay" Jake said. he fidgeted restlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She opened the door. She wore a light blue checkered shirt, and blue Jean shorts. Her hair was still wet but no longer dripping. It dangled down her back. She smiled.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse?
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay" Jake said. he fidgeted restlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She opened the door. She wore a light blue checkered shirt, and blue Jean shorts. Her hair was still wet but no longer dripping. It dangled down her back. She smiled.
Click to expand...

He smiled and peered out the window "Looks like it stopped raining" he said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> *Here are Lily and Nicki! (Underlined, Bolded, and Italicised so HCCLK doesn't miss them.  )*
> 
> 
> Lily:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_lily_evans_copy.png
> 
> Nicki:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_nicki.jpg


Which is which?


----------



## equinehugger3

Oh, erm...


Cay sat curled on her bed, sinking into her pillow. She wore a yellow tank top and blue and yellow striped pajama pants that fit very loosely around her legs. She stared mindlessly out the window at the rain.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are Lily and Nicki! (Underlined, Bolded, and Italicised so HCCLK doesn't miss them.  )*
> 
> 
> Lily:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_lily_evans_copy.png
> 
> Nicki:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_nicki.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Which is which?
Click to expand...

Ummm....The names are above the pictures.....


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay" Jake said. he fidgeted restlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> She opened the door. She wore a light blue checkered shirt, and blue Jean shorts. Her hair was still wet but no longer dripping. It dangled down her back. She smiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled and peered out the window "Looks like it stopped raining" he said
Click to expand...

She pushed him as she sat on the bed. "we should go back down"


----------



## equinehugger3

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay pulled open the door to her bunkhouse, and walked inside briskly. She grabbed a small bag and walked into the bathroom, biting her lip. She suddenly bent and splashed icy water on her face, jerking back and sputtering. She looked at herself in the mirror, water still dribbling down her face and hair. _Never._ She combed through her hair, conditioning it and pulling it back up into a messy bun below the crown of her head. _Never again._ She blinked, looking at her face. Her eyes blazed with hurt, their blue appearing icier than ever. Her eyelashes were stuck together with water. She huffed and dried her face, fixing her eyelashes. She bit her lip again, holding in her emotions, and fixed her shirt, pulling it down from her hips, where it had been bunching up. Her jeans were dotted with droplets of water where they weren't torn, the light wash looking a bit bluer because of the water they held.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stepped out onto the wet grass in her leather riding boots, the soft material wrinkling slightly where her foot met her leg. Her light jumping breeches fit snugly to her long, lean legs. They were more comfortable than tight. Grips were sewn into the fabric at the knees and thighs. She wore a navy blue polo tucked into her breeches, a brown leather belt weaving through them. She had dressed formally for this occasion, for some reason, making her feel the part. She walked to the stables, water beginning to darken the toe as the aftermath of the rain began to settle in the grass.
Click to expand...

Well, since Jake said it stopped raining, I'm gonna go back to this.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are Lily and Nicki! (Underlined, Bolded, and Italicised so HCCLK doesn't miss them.  )*
> 
> 
> Lily:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_lily_evans_copy.png
> 
> Nicki:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_nicki.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Which is which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm....The names are above the pictures.....
Click to expand...

haha, oops


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is which?
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm....The names are above the pictures.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha, oops
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She opened the door. She wore a light blue checkered shirt, and blue Jean shorts. Her hair was still wet but no longer dripping. It dangled down her back. She smiled.
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled and peered out the window "Looks like it stopped raining" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pushed him as she sat on the bed. "we should go back down"
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

Nicki sighed, and released herself from the hug. She picked up her suitcase's and her purse, then walked out of the house to the one of the many guest houses. She breathed in the fresh air, enjoying the relaxing calm after the storm. Her leather boots became darker from the rain water heavily spread across the grass. Her hair had dried slightly, so now it bounced up and down with each step she took, growing closer to the house.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Nicki sighed, and released herself from the hug. She picked up her suitcase's and her purse, then walked out of the house to the one of the many guest houses. She breathed in the fresh air, enjoying the relaxing calm after the storm. Her leather boots became darker from the rain water heavily spread across the grass. Her hair had dried slightly, so now it bounced up and down with each step she took, growing closer to the house.


Firefly trotted infromt of her looking for Stephanie.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki sighed, and released herself from the hug. She picked up her suitcase's and her purse, then walked out of the house to the one of the many guest houses. She breathed in the fresh air, enjoying the relaxing calm after the storm. Her leather boots became darker from the rain water heavily spread across the grass. Her hair had dried slightly, so now it bounced up and down with each step she took, growing closer to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly trotted infromt of her looking for Stephanie.
Click to expand...

Nicki watched her for a moment, swinging her bag back and forth absentmindedley.


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Nicki sighed, and released herself from the hug. She picked up her suitcase's and her purse, then walked out of the house to the one of the many guest houses. She breathed in the fresh air, enjoying the relaxing calm after the storm. Her leather boots became darker from the rain water heavily spread across the grass. Her hair had dried slightly, so now it bounced up and down with each step she took, growing closer to the house.


Cay noticed her and gave her a small wave as she walked by slowly.


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki sighed, and released herself from the hug. She picked up her suitcase's and her purse, then walked out of the house to the one of the many guest houses. She breathed in the fresh air, enjoying the relaxing calm after the storm. Her leather boots became darker from the rain water heavily spread across the grass. Her hair had dried slightly, so now it bounced up and down with each step she took, growing closer to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay noticed her and gave her a small wave as she walked by slowly.
Click to expand...

Nicki waved back, smiling kindly.


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki sighed, and released herself from the hug. She picked up her suitcase's and her purse, then walked out of the house to the one of the many guest houses. She breathed in the fresh air, enjoying the relaxing calm after the storm. Her leather boots became darker from the rain water heavily spread across the grass. Her hair had dried slightly, so now it bounced up and down with each step she took, growing closer to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay noticed her and gave her a small wave as she walked by slowly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki waved back, smiling kindly.
Click to expand...

Cay couldn't help smiling back with a happiness she hadn't felt in what seemed like ages. _What a little kindness can do..._ She thought.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> This is rain MB http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/99411_foxheart.jpg


she's purdy


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She opened the door. She wore a light blue checkered shirt, and blue Jean shorts. Her hair was still wet but no longer dripping. It dangled down her back. She smiled.
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled and peered out the window "Looks like it stopped raining" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pushed him as she sat on the bed. "we should go back down"
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think this ranch should be one of several ranch's that train wild horses for the BLM (there r such places i've read about them) then having all these crazy mean horses might make a little sense
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. This is RP, it doesn't have to make sense.
Click to expand...

k


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay noticed her and gave her a small wave as she walked by slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki waved back, smiling kindly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cay couldn't help smiling back with a happiness she hadn't felt in what seemed like ages. _What a little kindness can do..._ She thought.
Click to expand...

Nicki smiled at her momentarily before hopping up the steps to her house and opening the glossy wooden door.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki waved back, smiling kindly.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay couldn't help smiling back with a happiness she hadn't felt in what seemed like ages. _What a little kindness can do..._ She thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki smiled at her momentarily before hopping up the steps to her house and opening the glossy wooden door.
Click to expand...

She dosemt have a house,........


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay couldn't help smiling back with a happiness she hadn't felt in what seemed like ages. _What a little kindness can do..._ She thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki smiled at her momentarily before hopping up the steps to her house and opening the glossy wooden door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She dosemt have a house,........
Click to expand...

Guest house.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki smiled at her momentarily before hopping up the steps to her house and opening the glossy wooden door.
> 
> 
> 
> She dosemt have a house,........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guest house.
Click to expand...

Guest houses have bunk beds and they are cabins....


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She dosemt have a house,........
> 
> 
> 
> Guest house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guest houses have bunk beds and they are cabins....
Click to expand...

Your point is?.......


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay took long strides to the stable, examining the horses. She needed someone to ride...


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Cay took long strides to the stable, examining the horses. She needed someone to ride...


Prometheus, noticing Cay, began to prance eagerly around his stall. He whinnied and tossed his mane a few times, trying to gether h attention.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Cay took long strides to the stable, examining the horses. She needed someone to ride...


Black gold stuck her head out. She whinnied and nuzzled her as she walked past.


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay stopped and grinned, patting each of the horses, unable to decide.


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Cay stopped and grinned, patting each of the horses, unable to decide.


Prometheus eagerly put his head underneath Cay's hand, shutting his eyes.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Black whinnied.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Sorry, I poofed.

Anthony walked into the bathroom, the sound of the tub's knobs creaking. The faucet could be heard turning on from the other room, followed by the pounding of water flowing against porcelain.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Sorry, I poofed.
> 
> Anthony walked into the bathroom, the sound of the tub's knobs creaking. The faucet could be heard turning on from the other room, followed by the pounding of water flowing against porcelain.


Adam sat on his bed.


----------



## chickendiva25

Nicki walked into her bunk room, where Lily had fallen asleep on her bunk. Nicki sighed, and walked over to the bunk bed closest to the window, throwing her suit case above her onto the bed then walking to the window.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She opened the door. She wore a light blue checkered shirt, and blue Jean shorts. Her hair was still wet but no longer dripping. It dangled down her back. She smiled.
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled and peered out the window "Looks like it stopped raining" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pushed him as she sat on the bed. "we should go back down"
Click to expand...

Horsie!


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Nicki walked into her bunk room, where Lily had fallen asleep on her bunk. Nicki sighed, and walked over to the bunk bed closest to the window, throwing her suit case above her onto the bed then walking to the window.


Adam could be seem looking out the other window.


----------



## chickendiva25

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stopped and grinned, patting each of the horses, unable to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus eagerly put his head underneath Cay's hand, shutting his eyes.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki walked into her bunk room, where Lily had fallen asleep on her bunk. Nicki sighed, and walked over to the bunk bed closest to the window, throwing her suit case above her onto the bed then walking to the window.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam could be seem looking out the other window.
Click to expand...

Nicki waved quickly, sitting upon the wooden window sill.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Black whinnied.


----------



## manybirds

elizabeth and zippy cantered back on the the property on zippy. they had only gone for a very short ride when it had rained.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki walked into her bunk room, where Lily had fallen asleep on her bunk. Nicki sighed, and walked over to the bunk bed closest to the window, throwing her suit case above her onto the bed then walking to the window.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam could be seem looking out the other window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki waved quickly, sitting upon the wooden window sill.
Click to expand...

He waved. He was shirtless yet again. He felt violated.( Lol I'm bored)


----------



## manybirds

zippy's coat dripped and he snorted


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam could be seem looking out the other window.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki waved quickly, sitting upon the wooden window sill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He waved. He was shirtless yet again. He felt violated.( Lol I'm bored)
Click to expand...

 how could u cheet on me. we r through! sniff sniff sniff (p.s nows the part where u grovel on your knees saying u didn't mean it)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Sorry, I poofed.
> 
> Anthony walked into the bathroom, the sound of the tub's knobs creaking. The faucet could be heard turning on from the other room, followed by the pounding of water flowing against porcelain.


He quickly adjusted the temperature of the water before presessing down on the age-worn knob on top of the faucet, triggering the shower. A torrent of water rushed down from the old shower and slammed against the tub as Anthony took hold of the pink flaming curtain, hopping on in.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam could be seem looking out the other window.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki waved quickly, sitting upon the wooden window sill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He waved. He was shirtless yet again. He felt violated.( Lol I'm bored)
Click to expand...

(He's the one sitting in the window without a shirt on.....)

Nicki quickly averted her eyes, and turned back into her room.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki waved quickly, sitting upon the wooden window sill.
> 
> 
> 
> He waved. He was shirtless yet again. He felt violated.( Lol I'm bored)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (He's the one sitting in the window without a shirt on.....)
> 
> Nicki quickly averted her eyes, and turned back into her room.
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki waved quickly, sitting upon the wooden window sill.
> 
> 
> 
> He waved. He was shirtless yet again. He felt violated.( Lol I'm bored)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how could u cheet on me. we r through! sniff sniff sniff (p.s nows the part where u grovel on your knees saying u didn't mean it)
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> elizabeth and zippy cantered back on the the property on zippy. they had only gone for a very short ride when it had rained.


----------



## chickendiva25

(Yay! HCCLK Put Nicki's picture up on the front page!  )


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> zippy's coat dripped and he snorted


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki waved quickly, sitting upon the wooden window sill.
> 
> 
> 
> He waved. He was shirtless yet again. He felt violated.( Lol I'm bored)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (He's the one sitting in the window without a shirt on.....)
> 
> Nicki quickly averted her eyes, and turned back into her room.
Click to expand...

"city girls" he mumbled


----------



## manybirds

elizabeth hopped off zippy dripping. 'well so much for our ride' she mumbled.

zippy looked at her and nuzzled her chest


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He waved. He was shirtless yet again. He felt violated.( Lol I'm bored)
> 
> 
> 
> (He's the one sitting in the window without a shirt on.....)
> 
> Nicki quickly averted her eyes, and turned back into her room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "city girls" he mumbled
Click to expand...

(City girls? Um, you do know that Adam is about to loose his arranged girlfriend right?  )


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I poofed.
> 
> Anthony walked into the bathroom, the sound of the tub's knobs creaking. The faucet could be heard turning on from the other room, followed by the pounding of water flowing against porcelain.
> 
> 
> 
> He quickly adjusted the temperature of the water before presessing down on the age-worn knob on top of the faucet, triggering the shower. A torrent of water rushed down from the old shower and slammed against the tub as Anthony took hold of the pink flaming curtain, hopping on in.
Click to expand...

Zin! Your being so grody!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> (Yay! HCCLK Put Nicki's picture up on the front page!  )


And lily's.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Bye guys! I have to go! See ya!


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yay! HCCLK Put Nicki's picture up on the front page!  )
> 
> 
> 
> And lily's.
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I poofed.
> 
> Anthony walked into the bathroom, the sound of the tub's knobs creaking. The faucet could be heard turning on from the other room, followed by the pounding of water flowing against porcelain.
> 
> 
> 
> He quickly adjusted the temperature of the water before presessing down on the age-worn knob on top of the faucet, triggering the shower. A torrent of water rushed down from the old shower and slammed against the tub as Anthony took hold of the pink flaming curtain, hopping on in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zin! Your being so grody!
Click to expand...

I hope you were kidding.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He's the one sitting in the window without a shirt on.....)
> 
> Nicki quickly averted her eyes, and turned back into her room.
> 
> 
> 
> "city girls" he mumbled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (City girls? Um, you do know that Adam is about to loose his arranged girlfriend right?  )
Click to expand...

(yep! Some country guys don't wear there shirt alot. Sure do!)


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He quickly adjusted the temperature of the water before presessing down on the age-worn knob on top of the faucet, triggering the shower. A torrent of water rushed down from the old shower and slammed against the tub as Anthony took hold of the pink flaming curtain, hopping on in.
> 
> 
> 
> Zin! Your being so grody!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you were kidding.
Click to expand...

No no I wasn't


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "city girls" he mumbled
> 
> 
> 
> (City girls? Um, you do know that Adam is about to loose his arranged girlfriend right?  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (yep! Some country guys don't wear there shirt alot. Sure do!)
Click to expand...

(She's not a city girl.  And yes, I know that, but sheesh, he's blaming her for his own wrong!  And you're so mean to manybirds, I bet she ain't happy right now....)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Bye guys! I have to go! See ya!


Where ya going? No no! Well then then stephanies already down at the barn.


----------



## DuckLover2399

On ward. With rping. 

Adam laughed. He walked toward the porch. He sat in the rocking chair drinking a beer. His shirt was OFF.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zin! Your being so grody!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you were kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no I wasn't
Click to expand...

He hopped into the shower and that was it. I did not mention anything about anything.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> On ward. With rping.
> 
> Adam laughed. He walked toward the porch. He sat in the rocking chair drinking a beer. His shirt was OFF.


-_-

 Carry on!


Nicki quickly showered off, wiping the conditioner from her lushious hair that felt super silky in the warm water. She rinsed off, got out of the shower, and dressed in some comfortable shorts and a tank top. She brushed out her hair, put it into a messy bun on top of her head, then walked out onto the porch and hopped up onto the railing.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you were kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> No no I wasn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hopped into the shower and that was it. I did not mention anything about anything.
Click to expand...

 I know


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay glanced behind her, seeing Adam. She wrinkled her nose at the scent of the alcohol. She'd never liked it herself. She wrote him off in her mind before turning again.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> On ward. With rping.
> 
> Adam laughed. He walked toward the porch. He sat in the rocking chair drinking a beer. His shirt was OFF.


Anthony barfed on him through the shower, ruining his muscles and hair....

No JK.  Or am I?...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no I wasn't
> 
> 
> 
> He hopped into the shower and that was it. I did not mention anything about anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know
Click to expand...

I know you know.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On ward. With rping.
> 
> Adam laughed. He walked toward the porch. He sat in the rocking chair drinking a beer. His shirt was OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> Carry on!
> 
> 
> Nicki quickly showered off, wiping the conditioner from her lushious hair that felt super silky in the warm water. She rinsed off, got out of the shower, and dressed in some comfortable shorts and a tank top. She brushed out her hair, put it into a messy bun on top of her head, then walked out onto the porch and hopped up onto the railing.
Click to expand...

Adam watched her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hopped into the shower and that was it. I did not mention anything about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you know.
Click to expand...

You know I know? Or I know you know?


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On ward. With rping.
> 
> Adam laughed. He walked toward the porch. He sat in the rocking chair drinking a beer. His shirt was OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> Carry on!
> 
> 
> Nicki quickly showered off, wiping the conditioner from her lushious hair that felt super silky in the warm water. She rinsed off, got out of the shower, and dressed in some comfortable shorts and a tank top. She brushed out her hair, put it into a messy bun on top of her head, then walked out onto the porch and hopped up onto the railing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Adam watched her.
Click to expand...

Nicki felt the strangest thing; that she was being watched. She looked at Adam through the corner of her eye, but shook her head and leaned up againt the railing's post.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Anthony turned off the shower and stepped out, taking hold of the nearest towel and drying off.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> Carry on!
> 
> 
> Nicki quickly showered off, wiping the conditioner from her lushious hair that felt super silky in the warm water. She rinsed off, got out of the shower, and dressed in some comfortable shorts and a tank top. She brushed out her hair, put it into a messy bun on top of her head, then walked out onto the porch and hopped up onto the railing.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam watched her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki felt the strangest thing; that she was being watched. She looked at Adam through the corner of her eye, but shook her head and leaned up againt the railing's post.
Click to expand...

"something wrong?" he asked


----------



## equinehugger3

Is Cay the only one that isn't showering?  

Cay couldn't help looking at Adam with disbelief. "That good for nothing jerk," She muttered irritably. Cay was usually a kind person, but when it came to things like this she was unforgiving.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam watched her.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki felt the strangest thing; that she was being watched. She looked at Adam through the corner of her eye, but shook her head and leaned up againt the railing's post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "something wrong?" he asked
Click to expand...

"Wrong?" Nicki asked, looking over at him. "Oh, no, thank you for the concern though." She said politely.


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Is Cay the only one that isn't showering?
> 
> Cay couldn't help looking at Adam with disbelief. "That good for nothing jerk," She muttered irritably. Cay was usually a kind person, but when it came to things like this she was unforgiving.


(I don't believe Cay was rained on.  )


----------



## DuckLover2399

Hey zin din does ant.  Have a dream girl?


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Cay the only one that isn't showering?
> 
> Cay couldn't help looking at Adam with disbelief. "That good for nothing jerk," She muttered irritably. Cay was usually a kind person, but when it came to things like this she was unforgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't believe Cay was rained on.  )
Click to expand...

(Oh, whoops. And ignore that post, I didn't realize Adam was being polite. She thought he was kind of stalk-watching her...


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay sat boredly, alone.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki felt the strangest thing; that she was being watched. She looked at Adam through the corner of her eye, but shook her head and leaned up againt the railing's post.
> 
> 
> 
> "something wrong?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wrong?" Nicki asked, looking over at him. "Oh, no, thank you for the concern though." She said politely.
Click to expand...

"oh ok" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Cay sat boredly, alone.


You wanna guy for her? Whats her dream guy?


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Cay the only one that isn't showering?
> 
> Cay couldn't help looking at Adam with disbelief. "That good for nothing jerk," She muttered irritably. Cay was usually a kind person, but when it came to things like this she was unforgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't believe Cay was rained on.  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Oh, whoops. And ignore that post, I didn't realize Adam was being polite. She thought he was kind of stalk-watching her...
Click to expand...

(  Yeah, Nicki tends to get a few of those.  Jk, jk.)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Hey zin din does ant.  Have a dream girl?


There are already enough single gals for him to woo.


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay walked into the guest house, pulling out the messy bun. Her luxurious silky hair fell around her shoulders, reaching almost waist length.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey zin din does ant.  Have a dream girl?
> 
> 
> 
> There are already enough single gals for him to woo.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay sat boredly, alone.
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna guy for her? Whats her dream guy?
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Anthony stepped out of the bathroom wearing PJ pants and a rather form fitting t-shirt, his wavy, flowing hair now dry. He tossed his head to the side to brush his short, voluminous side bang from his eyes.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie looked at a Jake "my cowboy" she murmured


----------



## chickendiva25

Prometheus looked at Cay anxiously, his eyes of deep blue sparkling.

Nicki brushed her hair out of her face, whilst trying to read a book.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Ok people should I do guy or gal?


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Ok people should I do guy or g**?


*Stifles laugh* You mean gal right? Please tell me you mean gal...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Ok people should I do guy or gay?


Lol what?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok people should I do guy or g**?
> 
> 
> 
> *Stifles laugh* You mean gal right? Please tell me you mean gal...
Click to expand...

x2


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok people should I do guy or g**?
> 
> 
> 
> *Stifles laugh* You mean gal right? Please tell me you mean gal...
Click to expand...

Yes I did mean gal


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok people should I do guy or g**?
> 
> 
> 
> *Stifles laugh* You mean gal right? Please tell me you mean gal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did mean gal
Click to expand...

Thank you. 

Do gal.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stifles laugh* You mean gal right? Please tell me you mean gal...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did mean gal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Do gal.
Click to expand...

But there are to many! Ahhhh. Any of your girls need a guy?


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did mean gal
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Do gal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But there are to many! Ahhhh. Any of your girls need a guy?
Click to expand...

Right, yes, of course. I've got Lily, I'm not exactly looking for a guy for her right now though....


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Do gal.
> 
> 
> 
> But there are to many! Ahhhh. Any of your girls need a guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, yes, of course. I've got Lily, I'm not exactly looking for a guy for her right now though....
Click to expand...

Hmmmmmm. Ok what bout Nikki


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there are to many! Ahhhh. Any of your girls need a guy?
> 
> 
> 
> Right, yes, of course. I've got Lily, I'm not exactly looking for a guy for her right now though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmmmmm. Ok what bout Nikki
Click to expand...

Erm, still deciding.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, yes, of course. I've got Lily, I'm not exactly looking for a guy for her right now though....
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm. Ok what bout Nikki
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Erm, still deciding.
Click to expand...

Good because I decided I want a gal Lol!


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm. Ok what bout Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, still deciding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good because I decided I want a gal Lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

:bun


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

>


:bun


----------



## the fisherman

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bun
Click to expand...

okay........


----------



## chickendiva25

the fisherman said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay........
Click to expand...

I love those emoticons. o_o


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bun
> 
> 
> 
> okay........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love those emoticons. o_o
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay........
> 
> 
> 
> I love those emoticons. o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yay!


----------



## the fisherman

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love those emoticons. o_o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Jade: Jade. (Or preferably jango) has never really lived nowhere. Her parents died when she was young. She went to live with her grandmother who lived deep in the woods. Her hunting and fighting skills became very tuned. She ran away at the age of 17. She lived in the woods for about six months. Before she found the farm. High feminine voice. Slight Australian accent. She has long blond hair with varied shades of brown intwined in it. Her hair is slightly wavy. Very tanned and muscley. Usually wears leather jacket and jeans. Can tame almost any horse. (I'll make it better later)


----------



## DuckLover2399

Jango sat under an apple tree. Trimming an apple. She took slow bites of it. She watched anthony. Her tight fitting leather jacket gleamed in the sun.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Jango sat under an apple tree. Trimming an apple. She took slow bites of it. She watched anthony. Her tight fitting leather jacket gleamed in the sun.


Anthony suddenly felt watched.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jango sat under an apple tree. Trimming an apple. She took slow bites of it. She watched anthony. Her tight fitting leather jacket gleamed in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony suddenly felt watched.
Click to expand...

She watched him through her thick sunglasses.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jango sat under an apple tree. Trimming an apple. She took slow bites of it. She watched anthony. Her tight fitting leather jacket gleamed in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony suddenly felt watched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She watched him through her thick sunglasses.
Click to expand...

He shrugged it off and instead stepped outside for a smoke. Once outside Anthony noticed her, eyeing her for a moment before digging around in a pocket for a match and a ciggarette.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony suddenly felt watched.
> 
> 
> 
> She watched him through her thick sunglasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He shrugged it off and instead stepped outside for a smoke. Once outside Anthony noticed her, eyeing her for a moment before digging around in a pocket for a match and a ciggarette.
Click to expand...

She got up. Her long hair seemed golden. "nasty habit". She said in her slightly high pitched voice.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She watched him through her thick sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> He shrugged it off and instead stepped outside for a smoke. Once outside Anthony noticed her, eyeing her for a moment before digging around in a pocket for a match and a ciggarette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She got up. Her long hair seemed golden. "nasty habit". She said in her slightly high pitched voice.
Click to expand...

"Mhm?" mumbled Anthony, taking a long drag on his ciggarette. He looked to the girl with his mysterious, glinting blue eyes, his face masculine.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shrugged it off and instead stepped outside for a smoke. Once outside Anthony noticed her, eyeing her for a moment before digging around in a pocket for a match and a ciggarette.
> 
> 
> 
> She got up. Her long hair seemed golden. "nasty habit". She said in her slightly high pitched voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Mhm?" mumbled Anthony, taking a long drag on his ciggarette. He looked to the girl with his mysterious, glinting blue eyes, his face masculine.
Click to expand...

"nasty habit" she said again. "you have no clue"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got up. Her long hair seemed golden. "nasty habit". She said in her slightly high pitched voice.
> 
> 
> 
> "Mhm?" mumbled Anthony, taking a long drag on his ciggarette. He looked to the girl with his mysterious, glinting blue eyes, his face masculine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nasty habit" she said again. "you have no clue"
Click to expand...

Anthony took it from his mouth and exhaled the smoke through his nose. "I'm not clueless. I know exactly what I'm doing," he said in his usual soft, calm tone.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mhm?" mumbled Anthony, taking a long drag on his ciggarette. He looked to the girl with his mysterious, glinting blue eyes, his face masculine.
> 
> 
> 
> "nasty habit" she said again. "you have no clue"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anthony took it from his mouth and exhaled the smoke through his nose. "I'm not clueless. I know exactly what I'm doing," he said in his usual soft, calm tone.
Click to expand...

(I gtg) 
She hopped onto the fence. "sure"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nasty habit" she said again. "you have no clue"
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony took it from his mouth and exhaled the smoke through his nose. "I'm not clueless. I know exactly what I'm doing," he said in his usual soft, calm tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I gtg)
> She hopped onto the fence. "sure"
Click to expand...

frow)

Though annoyed with her, the young man kept calm and held the ciggarette to his mouth. It was not her choice whether he could smoke or not. "You do know this is more or less private property, right?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony took it from his mouth and exhaled the smoke through his nose. "I'm not clueless. I know exactly what I'm doing," he said in his usual soft, calm tone.
> 
> 
> 
> (I gtg)
> She hopped onto the fence. "sure"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> frow)
> 
> Though annoyed with her, the young man kept calm and held the ciggarette to his mouth. It was not her choice whether he could smoke or not. "You do know this is more or less private property, right?"
Click to expand...

"so?" she said "I've been here for the last two days"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I gtg)
> She hopped onto the fence. "sure"
> 
> 
> 
> frow)
> 
> Though annoyed with her, the young man kept calm and held the ciggarette to his mouth. It was not her choice whether he could smoke or not. "You do know this is more or less private property, right?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "so?" she said "I've been here for the last two days"
Click to expand...

I'm trying to figure out whether I want his personality to be more rebellious like the person who I based him on, or just plain old meh. 

"Do what you want, I actually don't care. Just don't come crying to me when you get in trouble with the boss," he said before shutting himself up with his ciggarette.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Meh, I can't RP too well tonight.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frow)
> 
> Though annoyed with her, the young man kept calm and held the ciggarette to his mouth. It was not her choice whether he could smoke or not. "You do know this is more or less private property, right?"
> 
> 
> 
> "so?" she said "I've been here for the last two days"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Sounds like something I'd usually say," he said. "I can't believe I'm saying this, man...Had a long day, I guess."
Click to expand...

"I haven't actually been here" she said slipping off the fence.  "I've watched you though"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Now I really gtg!


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "so?" she said "I've been here for the last two days"
> 
> 
> 
> "Sounds like something I'd usually say," he said. "I can't believe I'm saying this, man...Had a long day, I guess."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I haven't actually been here" she said slipping off the fence.  "I've watched you though"
Click to expand...

"Why?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Now I really gtg!


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "so?" she said "I've been here for the last two days"
> 
> 
> 
> "Sounds like something I'd usually say," he said. "I can't believe I'm saying this, man...Had a long day, I guess."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I haven't actually been here" she said slipping off the fence.  "I've watched you though"
Click to expand...

She slipped off the porch "bye" she said slipping behind a tree


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sounds like something I'd usually say," he said. "I can't believe I'm saying this, man...Had a long day, I guess."
> 
> 
> 
> "I haven't actually been here" she said slipping off the fence.  "I've watched you though"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She slipped off the porch "bye" she said slipping behind a tree
Click to expand...

He watched her leave, finishing his ciggarette soon after. Anthony put it away and walked inside, falling back on his bed.


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay's eyes fluttered open, her cheek still pressed into her soft pillow. She sat up slowly, brushing her hair back out of her face. The light from the window fell softly onto her skin in rays, illuminating her richly colored hair. She slid out of bed, her slim body still stiff from sleep. She picked up a small bag and brought it to the bathroom, shutting the door behind her. She hopped in the shower.


----------



## equinehugger3

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Cay's eyes fluttered open, her cheek still pressed into her soft pillow. She sat up slowly, brushing her hair back out of her face. The light from the window fell softly onto her skin in rays, illuminating her richly colored hair. She slid out of bed, her slim body still stiff from sleep. She picked up a small bag and brought it to the bathroom, shutting the door behind her. She hopped in the shower.


Cay stepped out of the shower and wrapped a beach towel around herself. She wrung the water out of her long, silky hair, and began to rake her hands gently through it, applying conditioner. She began to comb it out over her shoulder. Her hair hung to her waist at the angle.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay's eyes fluttered open, her cheek still pressed into her soft pillow. She sat up slowly, brushing her hair back out of her face. The light from the window fell softly onto her skin in rays, illuminating her richly colored hair. She slid out of bed, her slim body still stiff from sleep. She picked up a small bag and brought it to the bathroom, shutting the door behind her. She hopped in the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stepped out of the shower and wrapped a beach towel around herself. She wrung the water out of her long, silky hair, and began to rake her hands gently through it, applying conditioner. She began to comb it out over her shoulder. Her hair hung to her waist at the angle.
Click to expand...

Jean put up a huge sign that read 

*Attention*_ - There will be no smoking or drinking on my property._


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay's eyes fluttered open, her cheek still pressed into her soft pillow. She sat up slowly, brushing her hair back out of her face. The light from the window fell softly onto her skin in rays, illuminating her richly colored hair. She slid out of bed, her slim body still stiff from sleep. She picked up a small bag and brought it to the bathroom, shutting the door behind her. She hopped in the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stepped out of the shower and wrapped a beach towel around herself. She wrung the water out of her long, silky hair, and began to rake her hands gently through it, applying conditioner. She began to comb it out over her shoulder. Her hair hung to her waist at the angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean put up a huge sign that read
> 
> *Attention*_ - There will be no smoking or drinking on my property._
Click to expand...

*whispers* I agree


----------



## DuckLover2399

Jango sat under a tree. Silently there.


----------



## equinehugger3

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay's eyes fluttered open, her cheek still pressed into her soft pillow. She sat up slowly, brushing her hair back out of her face. The light from the window fell softly onto her skin in rays, illuminating her richly colored hair. She slid out of bed, her slim body still stiff from sleep. She picked up a small bag and brought it to the bathroom, shutting the door behind her. She hopped in the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stepped out of the shower and wrapped a beach towel around herself. She wrung the water out of her long, silky hair, and began to rake her hands gently through it, applying conditioner. She began to comb it out over her shoulder. Her hair hung to her waist at the angle.
Click to expand...

She stepped out of the cabin in dark destroy jeans and a Nike t-shirt. She strode out toward the stables, energy glowing throughout her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay's eyes fluttered open, her cheek still pressed into her soft pillow. She sat up slowly, brushing her hair back out of her face. The light from the window fell softly onto her skin in rays, illuminating her richly colored hair. She slid out of bed, her slim body still stiff from sleep. She picked up a small bag and brought it to the bathroom, shutting the door behind her. She hopped in the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stepped out of the shower and wrapped a beach towel around herself. She wrung the water out of her long, silky hair, and began to rake her hands gently through it, applying conditioner. She began to comb it out over her shoulder. Her hair hung to her waist at the angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stepped out of the cabin in dark destroy jeans and a Nike t-shirt. She strode out toward the stables, energy glowing throughout her.
Click to expand...

Black gold pounded her stall. She whinnied furiously.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay's eyes fluttered open, her cheek still pressed into her soft pillow. She sat up slowly, brushing her hair back out of her face. The light from the window fell softly onto her skin in rays, illuminating her richly colored hair. She slid out of bed, her slim body still stiff from sleep. She picked up a small bag and brought it to the bathroom, shutting the door behind her. She hopped in the shower.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stepped out of the shower and wrapped a beach towel around herself. She wrung the water out of her long, silky hair, and began to rake her hands gently through it, applying conditioner. She began to comb it out over her shoulder. Her hair hung to her waist at the angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stepped out of the cabin in dark destroy jeans and a Nike t-shirt. She strode out toward the stables, energy glowing throughout her.
Click to expand...

Black gold pounded her stall. She whinnied furiously.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Jango sat under a tree. Silently there. She watched the bustle of the farm in front of her.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stepped out of the shower and wrapped a beach towel around herself. She wrung the water out of her long, silky hair, and began to rake her hands gently through it, applying conditioner. She began to comb it out over her shoulder. Her hair hung to her waist at the angle.
> 
> 
> 
> She stepped out of the cabin in dark destroy jeans and a Nike t-shirt. She strode out toward the stables, energy glowing throughout her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black gold pounded her stall. She whinnied furiously.
Click to expand...

"Wanna go for a ride, girl?" She asked.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stepped out of the cabin in dark destroy jeans and a Nike t-shirt. She strode out toward the stables, energy glowing throughout her.
> 
> 
> 
> Black gold pounded her stall. She whinnied furiously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wanna go for a ride, girl?" She asked.
Click to expand...

She shook her head and whinnied


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black gold pounded her stall. She whinnied furiously.
> 
> 
> 
> "Wanna go for a ride, girl?" She asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head and whinnied
Click to expand...

Cay approached the stall door. "Then what's wrong, girl?" She asked softly, looking around.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wanna go for a ride, girl?" She asked.
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head and whinnied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cay approached the stall door. "Then what's wrong, girl?" She asked softly, looking around.
Click to expand...

She prances in place. She nudged cay.


----------



## chickendiva25

Lily softly stroked Prometheus's face, resting her head against the stall door. She whispered to him kindly, having a converstaion with him to help sooth his nerves after the storm. Prometheus whinnied quietly, his mind still slightly frazzled but much more relaxed with Lily stroking his face.


Nicki cleaned out several stalls, her dark brown hair held up into a pony tail.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie sat on the fence of the largest pasture she sighed.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head and whinnied
> 
> 
> 
> Cay approached the stall door. "Then what's wrong, girl?" She asked softly, looking around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She prances in place. She nudged cay.
Click to expand...

Cay stroked her, looking around.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Lily softly stroked Prometheus's face, resting her head against the stall door. She whispered to him kindly, having a converstaion with him to help sooth his nerves after the storm. Prometheus whinnied quietly, his mind still slightly frazzled but much more relaxed with Lily stroking his face.
> 
> 
> Nicki cleaned out several stalls, her dark brown hair held up into a pony tail.


Jango watched them. She shook her head "goody two shoes"


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cay approached the stall door. "Then what's wrong, girl?" She asked softly, looking around.
> 
> 
> 
> She prances in place. She nudged cay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cay stroked her, looking around.
Click to expand...

She sighed


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily softly stroked Prometheus's face, resting her head against the stall door. She whispered to him kindly, having a converstaion with him to help sooth his nerves after the storm. Prometheus whinnied quietly, his mind still slightly frazzled but much more relaxed with Lily stroking his face.
> 
> 
> Nicki cleaned out several stalls, her dark brown hair held up into a pony tail.
> 
> 
> 
> Jango watched them. She shook her head "goody two shoes"
Click to expand...

(Sheesh! Your character's must really hate mine!  )


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily softly stroked Prometheus's face, resting her head against the stall door. She whispered to him kindly, having a converstaion with him to help sooth his nerves after the storm. Prometheus whinnied quietly, his mind still slightly frazzled but much more relaxed with Lily stroking his face.
> 
> 
> Nicki cleaned out several stalls, her dark brown hair held up into a pony tail.
> 
> 
> 
> Jango watched them. She shook her head "goody two shoes"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Sheesh! Your character's must really hate mine!  )
Click to expand...

(she is a different character. Plus she thinks your all crazy!)


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie sat on the fence of the largest pasture she sighed.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jango watched them. She shook her head "goody two shoes"
> 
> 
> 
> (Sheesh! Your character's must really hate mine!  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (she is a different character. Plus she thinks your all crazy!)
Click to expand...

(I know.  Oh, okay.  )

Nicki finished shoveling out manure, and put the shovel up against the wall. She took the rough leather glove's off her smooth slender hands, and wiped her sweaty brow tiredly.

Lily sighed, and finished stroking Prometheus. He whinnied, and shook his mane indignantly. Prometheus triend to put his head back under her hand, but Lily only chuckled and stepped away. "I have to get back to Prometheus, you don't want me to get in trouble do you?" Lily said jokingly. And with that, she turned and walked to the tack room to clean saddles.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Looky at video! That is here . Ok I know I based her off I am number 4


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Looky at video! That is here . Ok I know I based her off I am number 4


Er, sorry, couldn't watch it. :/ I don't have headphones right now and my mom is talking in the room right next to me....  I based Lily off of Lily Evans, Harry Potter's mum.  Nicki, I just made up. But I gave her the same name as Nicki Minaj, my favorite rap artist!


----------



## DuckLover2399




----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> http://crowdfusion.myspacecdn.com/media/2011/01/28/teresa-palmer-in-i-am-number-four-4-600w.jpg


Oh.....


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://crowdfusion.myspacecdn.com/media/2011/01/28/teresa-palmer-in-i-am-number-four-4-600w.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.....
Click to expand...

Lol.


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looky at video! That is here . Ok I know I based her off I am number 4
> 
> 
> 
> Er, sorry, couldn't watch it. :/ I don't have headphones right now and my mom is talking in the room right next to me....  I based Lily off of Lily Evans, Harry Potter's mum.  Nicki, I just made up. But I gave her the same name as Nicki Minaj, my favorite rap artist!
Click to expand...

Ahah, Nicki Manaj is awesome!


----------



## equinehugger3

Ohh, man, I'm feeling lonely. xD


Anyway...


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie sat on the fence of the largest pasture she sighed.


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looky at video! That is here . Ok I know I based her off I am number 4
> 
> 
> 
> Er, sorry, couldn't watch it. :/ I don't have headphones right now and my mom is talking in the room right next to me....  I based Lily off of Lily Evans, Harry Potter's mum.  Nicki, I just made up. But I gave her the same name as Nicki Minaj, my favorite rap artist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahah, Nicki Manaj is awesome!
Click to expand...

Yup! I loooooooove her song super bass! Coolest song, EVAH! 

Nicki finished up the stall, and walked outside into the fresh air. She fixed her messy pony tail, and straightened out her form sitting grey t-shirt. Her ripped up dark wash jeans were slightly covered in pine shavings, which she quickly wiped away.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Jango sat one of the fences.


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, sorry, couldn't watch it. :/ I don't have headphones right now and my mom is talking in the room right next to me....  I based Lily off of Lily Evans, Harry Potter's mum.  Nicki, I just made up. But I gave her the same name as Nicki Minaj, my favorite rap artist!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahah, Nicki Manaj is awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! I loooooooove her song super bass! Coolest song, EVAH!
> 
> Nicki finished up the stall, and walked outside into the fresh air. She fixed her messy pony tail, and straightened out her form sitting grey t-shirt. Her ripped up dark wash jeans were slightly covered in pine shavings, which she quickly wiped away.
Click to expand...

(ME, TOO! )


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahah, Nicki Manaj is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! I loooooooove her song super bass! Coolest song, EVAH!
> 
> Nicki finished up the stall, and walked outside into the fresh air. She fixed her messy pony tail, and straightened out her form sitting grey t-shirt. Her ripped up dark wash jeans were slightly covered in pine shavings, which she quickly wiped away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (ME, TOO! )
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Jango sat one of the fences.


----------



## chickendiva25

Prometheus paced around his stall boredly, flicking his hock length tail about at aggravating flies.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Morning!


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Morning!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning!
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Prometheus paced around his stall boredly, flicking his hock length tail about at aggravating flies.


Jango slipped into the barn she walked the isles.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus paced around his stall boredly, flicking his hock length tail about at aggravating flies.
> 
> 
> 
> Jango slipped into the barn she walked the isles.
Click to expand...

Prometheus nickered to her, tossing his mane.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Jaimz walked down the isle to Spirit's stall.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie looked at Jake "we've got chores" she smiled "plus if mom finds you here, your dead meat" she said doing that knife across the neck with her finger


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus paced around his stall boredly, flicking his hock length tail about at aggravating flies.
> 
> 
> 
> Jango slipped into the barn she walked the isles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prometheus nickered to her, tossing his mane.
Click to expand...

"hey" she said she quietly opened his stall. She walked him out.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jango slipped into the barn she walked the isles.
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus nickered to her, tossing his mane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hey" she said she quietly opened his stall. She walked him out.
Click to expand...

He whinnined quietly, following her in a docile manner.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus nickered to her, tossing his mane.
> 
> 
> 
> "hey" she said she quietly opened his stall. She walked him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He whinnined quietly, following her in a docile manner.
Click to expand...

She walked him outside to one of the fences. She got on him bareback.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie looked at Jake "we've got chores" she smiled "plus if mom finds you here, your dead meat" she said doing that knife across the neck with her finger


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey" she said she quietly opened his stall. She walked him out.
> 
> 
> 
> He whinnined quietly, following her in a docile manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She walked him outside to one of the fences. She got on him bareback.
Click to expand...

Prometheus paced in place as she hopped onto his back, and sook his mane. He enjoyed the feel of riding bareback, without the heavy western saddle he normally would wear. He began to trot slowly around, his neck curved and his hooves placed perfectly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He whinnined quietly, following her in a docile manner.
> 
> 
> 
> She walked him outside to one of the fences. She got on him bareback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prometheus paced in place as she hopped onto his back, and sook his mane. He enjoyed the feel of riding bareback, without the heavy western saddle he normally would wear. He began to trot slowly around, his neck curved and his hooves placed perfectly.
Click to expand...

She turn him toward the forest.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie looked at Jake "we've got chores" she smiled "plus if mom finds you here, your dead meat" she said doing that knife across the neck with her finger


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She walked him outside to one of the fences. She got on him bareback.
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus paced in place as she hopped onto his back, and sook his mane. He enjoyed the feel of riding bareback, without the heavy western saddle he normally would wear. He began to trot slowly around, his neck curved and his hooves placed perfectly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She turn him toward the forest.
Click to expand...

Prometheus began to trot towards the forest, his mane flying back in the wind.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus paced in place as she hopped onto his back, and sook his mane. He enjoyed the feel of riding bareback, without the heavy western saddle he normally would wear. He began to trot slowly around, his neck curved and his hooves placed perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> She turn him toward the forest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prometheus began to trot towards the forest, his mane flying back in the wind.
Click to expand...

She began to head deep in the forest


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She turn him toward the forest.
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus began to trot towards the forest, his mane flying back in the wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She began to head deep in the forest
Click to expand...

Prometheus looked both ways, wondering where they were going. He jumped over a fallen tree quickly, landing with ease.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus began to trot towards the forest, his mane flying back in the wind.
> 
> 
> 
> She began to head deep in the forest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prometheus looked both ways, wondering where they were going. He jumped over a fallen tree quickly, landing with ease.
Click to expand...

She stopes him at a small tent.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie looked at Jake "we've got chores" she smiled "plus if mom finds you here, your dead meat" she said doing that knife across the neck with her finger


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She began to head deep in the forest
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus looked both ways, wondering where they were going. He jumped over a fallen tree quickly, landing with ease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stopes him at a small tent.
Click to expand...

Prometheus quickly stopped, and tossed his mane. He looked around curiously.


----------



## equinehugger3

Cay's gonna take a break... I don't feel right.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus looked both ways, wondering where they were going. He jumped over a fallen tree quickly, landing with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> She stopes him at a small tent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prometheus quickly stopped, and tossed his mane. He looked around curiously.
Click to expand...

There was a small black tent. She slipped off of him. She picked up a halter made from rope. She slipped it on hm.


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Cay's gonna take a break... I don't feel right.


What's wrong?


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She prances in place. She nudged cay.
> 
> 
> 
> Cay stroked her, looking around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sighed
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Cay's gonna take a break... I don't feel right.


How come?


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stopes him at a small tent.
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus quickly stopped, and tossed his mane. He looked around curiously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a small black tent. She slipped off of him. She picked up a halter made from rope. She slipped it on hm.
Click to expand...

Prometheus let her, but gave her a look clearly asking _"What are you doing with me?_


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus quickly stopped, and tossed his mane. He looked around curiously.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a small black tent. She slipped off of him. She picked up a halter made from rope. She slipped it on hm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prometheus let her, but gave her a look clearly asking _"What are you doing with me?_
Click to expand...

She smiled. "nothing bad boy"


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a small black tent. She slipped off of him. She picked up a halter made from rope. She slipped it on hm.
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus let her, but gave her a look clearly asking _"What are you doing with me?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled. "nothing bad boy"
Click to expand...

Prometheus narrowed his eyes, but nudged her kindly with his muzzle anyways.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus let her, but gave her a look clearly asking _"What are you doing with me?_
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled. "nothing bad boy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prometheus narrowed his eyes, but nudged her kindly with his muzzle anyways.
Click to expand...

She pet him and began to make a fire (where is horse?)


----------



## equinehugger3

Augh... I'm not even sure.  I'll try to figure myself out and let ya know tonight.  I'm not deleting her, just taking a break right now...


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Augh... I'm not even sure.  I'll try to figure myself out and let ya know tonight.  I'm not deleting her, just taking a break right now...


Okay.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled. "nothing bad boy"
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus narrowed his eyes, but nudged her kindly with his muzzle anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pet him and began to make a fire (where is horse?)
Click to expand...

(  )

Prometheus watched her, and wondered when they were going back to the farm.


----------



## DuckLover2399

(takin a shower brb(


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> (takin a shower brb(


(I g2g, gotta finish up my school work.  See ya later!)


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie looked at Jake "we've got chores" she smiled "plus if mom finds you here, your dead meat" she said doing that knife across the neck with her finger


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie looked at Jake "we've got chores" she smiled "plus if mom finds you here, your dead meat" she said doing that knife across the neck with her finger
Click to expand...

"yeah" he said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus narrowed his eyes, but nudged her kindly with his muzzle anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> She pet him and began to make a fire (where is horse?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (  )
> 
> Prometheus watched her, and wondered when they were going back to the farm.
Click to expand...

( I dunno where horse is )


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie looked at Jake "we've got chores" she smiled "plus if mom finds you here, your dead meat" she said doing that knife across the neck with her finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yeah" he said
Click to expand...

She laughed. "come om" she got up


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yeah" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed. "come om" she got up
Click to expand...

"Wanna go riding?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yeah" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed. "come om" she got up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wanna go riding?" he asked
Click to expand...

"sure". She smiled.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed. "come om" she got up
> 
> 
> 
> "Wanna go riding?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sure". She smiled.
Click to expand...

"who are you gonna take?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wanna go riding?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "sure". She smiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "who are you gonna take?" he asked
Click to expand...

"hmm" she said "firefly"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sure". She smiled.
> 
> 
> 
> "who are you gonna take?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hmm" she said "firefly"
Click to expand...

"As always" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "who are you gonna take?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "hmm" she said "firefly"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "As always" he said
Click to expand...

She pushed him. "fine you want me to take the _mustang_?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hmm" she said "firefly"
> 
> 
> 
> "As always" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pushed him. "fine you want me to take the _mustang_?"
Click to expand...

"No" he said quickly


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Jake is riding this :


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "As always" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed him. "fine you want me to take the _mustang_?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No" he said quickly
Click to expand...

"awwww why can't I?" she asked fakery


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pushed him. "fine you want me to take the _mustang_?"
> 
> 
> 
> "No" he said quickly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "awwww why can't I?" she asked fakery
Click to expand...

"don't" he said seriously


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No" he said quickly
> 
> 
> 
> "awwww why can't I?" she asked fakery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "don't" he said seriously
Click to expand...

"I wouldn't" she said. "promise"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "awwww why can't I?" she asked fakery
> 
> 
> 
> "don't" he said seriously
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I wouldn't" she said. "promise"
Click to expand...

"Okay, I'm taking _____" (what do you think, cinnamon or ginger?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "don't" he said seriously
> 
> 
> 
> "I wouldn't" she said. "promise"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Okay, I'm taking _____" (what do you think, cinnamon or ginger?)
Click to expand...

(igtg) (Ginger) "ah" she said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I wouldn't" she said. "promise"
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay, I'm taking _____" (what do you think, cinnamon or ginger?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (igtg) (Ginger) "ah" she said
Click to expand...

(bye! ) "Let's saddle up" he said


----------



## chickendiva25

Nicki yawned and stretched out lazily on the porch of the guest house she bunked in, rubbing her eye tiredly. She had finished her chores, and was now resting. Nicki sipped her tea, and continued reading her book.

Lilywalked around the stables, looking at all the horses. As she passed by Prometheus's stall, she stopped. "Where's Prometheus?" She wondered aloud.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Nicki yawned and stretched out lazily on the porch of the guest house she bunked in, rubbing her eye tiredly. She had finished her chores, and was now resting. Nicki sipped her tea, and continued reading her book.
> 
> Lilywalked around the stables, looking at all the horses. As she passed by Prometheus's stall, she stopped. "Where's Prometheus?" She wondered aloud.


Jaimz looked over from Spirit's stall. "What's wrong?" he asked


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki yawned and stretched out lazily on the porch of the guest house she bunked in, rubbing her eye tiredly. She had finished her chores, and was now resting. Nicki sipped her tea, and continued reading her book.
> 
> Lilywalked around the stables, looking at all the horses. As she passed by Prometheus's stall, she stopped. "Where's Prometheus?" She wondered aloud.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz looked over from Spirit's stall. "What's wrong?" he asked
Click to expand...

"Er, well, Prometheus is gone." Lily said. "He isn't in his stall, and I don't remember anybody riding him today. Do you know who might've taken him riding?" She asked, looking over at Jaimz.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

'Ey.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> 'Ey.


 Hola.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ey.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola.
Click to expand...



Anthony woke up with the sun in his eyes, looking to the clock. "*Insert a word babies shouldn't say*, I overslept," he muttered to himself before throwing the blankets from his body and heading towards the bathroom door. Once ready he left the cabin and started off towards the stalls.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Ey.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony woke up with the sun in his eyes, looking to the clock. "*Insert a word babies shouldn't say*, I overslept," he muttered to himself before throwing the blankets from his body and heading towards the bathroom door. Once ready he left the cabin and started off towards the stalls.
Click to expand...

(  Words babies shouldn't know, lol.  )

Lily waited for Jaimz to reply, leaning up against the stall door.

Nicki looked over the top of her book at Anthony, before straightning the page and reading once again.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki yawned and stretched out lazily on the porch of the guest house she bunked in, rubbing her eye tiredly. She had finished her chores, and was now resting. Nicki sipped her tea, and continued reading her book.
> 
> Lilywalked around the stables, looking at all the horses. As she passed by Prometheus's stall, she stopped. "Where's Prometheus?" She wondered aloud.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz looked over from Spirit's stall. "What's wrong?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Er, well, Prometheus is gone." Lily said. "He isn't in his stall, and I don't remember anybody riding him today. Do you know who might've taken him riding?" She asked, looking over at Jaimz.
Click to expand...

"Not that i know of" he said


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz looked over from Spirit's stall. "What's wrong?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "Er, well, Prometheus is gone." Lily said. "He isn't in his stall, and I don't remember anybody riding him today. Do you know who might've taken him riding?" She asked, looking over at Jaimz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Not that i know of" he said
Click to expand...

"Oh, okay..." Lily said, nodding her head. "Anyways, I'll see ya later, gonna go for a walk..." Said Lily, waving goodbye and walking out of the stables.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony woke up with the sun in his eyes, looking to the clock. "*Insert a word babies shouldn't say*, I overslept," he muttered to himself before throwing the blankets from his body and heading towards the bathroom door. Once ready he left the cabin and started off towards the stalls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (  Words babies shouldn't know, lol.  )
> 
> Lily waited for Jaimz to reply, leaning up against the stall door.
> 
> Nicki looked over the top of her book at Anthony, before straightning the page and reading once again.
Click to expand...

P)

Anthony passed by Nicki and walked into the barns where the horses were, opening up Tangos stall for daily maintenance.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

It is POURING DOWN RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Out of the blue, only some thunder as warning, then BAM!!!!!!!! And 20+ chickens were out and getting blown away! Seriously! We had to grab them as they were sliding and stick them in their coops. My silver spangled hamburg hen got one of her beautiful tail feathers ripped out by the wind. My poor goat Lottie was out in the rain with my horse Dezi. I am soaking after only being out for about five minutes. It's a wonder I haven't lost my PC yet. There was a cute little toad hiding under o sheet over a pen.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> It is POURING DOWN RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Out of the blue, only some thunder as warning, then BAM!!!!!!!! And 20+ chickens were out and getting blown away! Seriously! We had to grab them as they were sliding and stick them in their coops. My silver spangled hamburg hen got one of her beautiful tail feathers ripped out by the wind. My poor goat Lottie was out in the rain with my horse Dezi. I am soaking after only being out for about five minutes. It's a wonder I haven't lost my PC yet. There was a cute little toad hiding under o sheet over a pen.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> It is POURING DOWN RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Out of the blue, only some thunder as warning, then BAM!!!!!!!! And 20+ chickens were out and getting blown away! Seriously! We had to grab them as they were sliding and stick them in their coops. My silver spangled hamburg hen got one of her beautiful tail feathers ripped out by the wind. My poor goat Lottie was out in the rain with my horse Dezi. I am soaking after only being out for about five minutes. It's a wonder I haven't lost my PC yet. There was a cute little toad hiding under o sheet over a pen.


 Dang.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Er, well, Prometheus is gone." Lily said. "He isn't in his stall, and I don't remember anybody riding him today. Do you know who might've taken him riding?" She asked, looking over at Jaimz.
> 
> 
> 
> "Not that i know of" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh, okay..." Lily said, nodding her head. "Anyways, I'll see ya later, gonna go for a walk..." Said Lily, waving goodbye and walking out of the stables.
Click to expand...

Jaimz nodded and stood infront of Spirit's stall. He reached out a hand. The stallion backed up and pawed. Jaimz began to sing softly, something he had learned from his Grandfather, who had been a full-blood Native American. Spirit took a tentative step forward. he stretched his head out as far as possible and sniffed Jaimz's hand. He snorted and pawed again. Jaimz slowly opened the stall door and clipped the lead on him in slow motion. He slowly led the stallion out into the isle. Spirit snorted and bobbed his head. Jaimz pstroked his nose. Spirit threw his head back and glared at Jaimz. Jaimz led him down the isle.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is POURING DOWN RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Out of the blue, only some thunder as warning, then BAM!!!!!!!! And 20+ chickens were out and getting blown away! Seriously! We had to grab them as they were sliding and stick them in their coops. My silver spangled hamburg hen got one of her beautiful tail feathers ripped out by the wind. My poor goat Lottie was out in the rain with my horse Dezi. I am soaking after only being out for about five minutes. It's a wonder I haven't lost my PC yet. There was a cute little toad hiding under o sheet over a pen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.
Click to expand...

Yep, and we were only on the very edge of the storm. The forecast said light rain with thunder. Boy were they wrong.


----------



## chickendiva25

Anyways.....


Prometheus paced around, waiting for Jango's brain to get back online. 

Nicki finished reading, and picked up her  blue messenger bag. She walked slowly down the steps, watching her ballarina shoe clad feet. She wore a soft, white form fitting t-shirt, and a flouncy off white, floral skirt with little blue flowers on it. Her silky brown hair, curled slightly here and there, bounced up and down and shined beautifully in the soft sunlight.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony woke up with the sun in his eyes, looking to the clock. "*Insert a word babies shouldn't say*, I overslept," he muttered to himself before throwing the blankets from his body and heading towards the bathroom door. Once ready he left the cabin and started off towards the stalls.
> 
> 
> 
> (  Words babies shouldn't know, lol.  )
> 
> Lily waited for Jaimz to reply, leaning up against the stall door.
> 
> Nicki looked over the top of her book at Anthony, before straightning the page and reading once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P)
> 
> Anthony passed by Nicki and walked into the barns where the horses were, opening up Tangos stall for daily maintenance.
Click to expand...

Jaimz led Spirit down the aisle. He screamed at the sight of the other stallion.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (  Words babies shouldn't know, lol.  )
> 
> Lily waited for Jaimz to reply, leaning up against the stall door.
> 
> Nicki looked over the top of her book at Anthony, before straightning the page and reading once again.
> 
> 
> 
> P)
> 
> Anthony passed by Nicki and walked into the barns where the horses were, opening up Tangos stall for daily maintenance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jaimz led Spirit down the aisle. He screamed at the sight of the other stallion.
Click to expand...

Tango pinned his ears back at the Mustang. Soothingly, Anthony rubbed his horse's shoulder and spoke silently with him.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia, I just noticed, your Afton pic has a little something on his rear end.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia, I just noticed, your Afton pic has a little something on his rear end.


 We'll just assume it's mud...


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia, I just noticed, your Afton pic has a little something on his rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll just assume it's mud...
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P)
> 
> Anthony passed by Nicki and walked into the barns where the horses were, opening up Tangos stall for daily maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz led Spirit down the aisle. He screamed at the sight of the other stallion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tango pinned his ears back at the Mustang. Soothingly, Anthony rubbed his horse's shoulder and spoke silently with him.
Click to expand...

Jaimz laid a hand on the stallions neck and said something inaudible. Something passed between the two. Jaimz Native American heritage connected with Spirit's wild mustang ancestors. The stallion danced slightly in place and set his head on Jaimz's shoulder.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia, I just noticed, your Afton pic has a little something on his rear end.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll just assume it's mud...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good idea!


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz led Spirit down the aisle. He screamed at the sight of the other stallion.
> 
> 
> 
> Tango pinned his ears back at the Mustang. Soothingly, Anthony rubbed his horse's shoulder and spoke silently with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jaimz laid a hand on the stallions neck and said something inaudible. Something passed between the two. Jaimz Native American heritage connected with Spirit's wild mustang ancestors. The stallion danced slightly in place and set his head on Jaimz's shoulder.
Click to expand...

Noticing the wild horse, Anthony looked over to Jaimz with his arms folded and resting up against the stall. "Nice Mustang," he said in his usual soft spoken tone of voice. "Where'd you get him?"


----------



## chickendiva25

Nicki walked into the stables, her shoes quietly tapping up against the stone floor. She glanced over at Anthony and Jaimz before walking along the many stalls, looking for a horse to ride. She absentmindedly ran her index and middle fingers up against the wall.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Nicki walked into the stables, her shoes quietly tapping up against the stone floor. She glanced over at Anthony and Jaimz before walking along the many stalls, looking for a horse to ride. She absentmindedly ran her index and middle fingers up against the wall.


Eden nickered at her and stuck her concave face through the bars, the mare's long black mane draped over a shoulder. Her eyes had a deep, dark desire, longing to be ridden.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki walked into the stables, her shoes quietly tapping up against the stone floor. She glanced over at Anthony and Jaimz before walking along the many stalls, looking for a horse to ride. She absentmindedly ran her index and middle fingers up against the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Eden nickered at her and stuck her concave face through the bars, the mare's long black mane draped over a shoulder. Her eyes had a deep, dark desire, longing to be ridden.
Click to expand...

Nicki looked over at her, a small smile lightly placed upon her face. She walked over to her stall, halter in hand, and gently slipped it onto Eden's face. Then, she opened the stall door with a small creak, and walked her outside.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki walked into the stables, her shoes quietly tapping up against the stone floor. She glanced over at Anthony and Jaimz before walking along the many stalls, looking for a horse to ride. She absentmindedly ran her index and middle fingers up against the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Eden nickered at her and stuck her concave face through the bars, the mare's long black mane draped over a shoulder. Her eyes had a deep, dark desire, longing to be ridden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki looked over at her, a small smile lightly placed upon her face. She walked over to her stall, halter in hand, and gently slipped it onto Eden's face. Then, she opened the stall door with a small creak, and walked her outside.
Click to expand...

She pranced in place delightfully before stepping out of the stall on her delicate Arabian legs. Eden nuzzled Nicki's hand as if to thank her.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden nickered at her and stuck her concave face through the bars, the mare's long black mane draped over a shoulder. Her eyes had a deep, dark desire, longing to be ridden.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki looked over at her, a small smile lightly placed upon her face. She walked over to her stall, halter in hand, and gently slipped it onto Eden's face. Then, she opened the stall door with a small creak, and walked her outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pranced in place delightfully before stepping out of the stall on her delicate Arabian legs. Eden nuzzled Nicki's hand as if to thank her.
Click to expand...

Nicki laughed quietly, then tied her to a post so she could go get the saddle, bridle, etc. She soon came back with the saddle in her arms, which she quickly placed upon Edens back and strapped on. Then, next was the bridle, which Nicki gently put upon Eden's concave face. Happy with what she had done, Nicki hopped onto Eden's back and began to slowly canter away from the stables.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki looked over at her, a small smile lightly placed upon her face. She walked over to her stall, halter in hand, and gently slipped it onto Eden's face. Then, she opened the stall door with a small creak, and walked her outside.
> 
> 
> 
> She pranced in place delightfully before stepping out of the stall on her delicate Arabian legs. Eden nuzzled Nicki's hand as if to thank her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki laughed quietly, then tied her to a post so she could go get the saddle, bridle, etc. She soon came back with the saddle in her arms, which she quickly placed upon Edens back and strapped on. Then, next was the bridle, which Nicki gently put upon Eden's concave face. Happy with what she had done, Nicki hopped onto Eden's back and began to slowly canter away from the stables.
Click to expand...

Eden started the slow canter, her neck arched and head in the air. It was smooth and rather flowing in pace.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pranced in place delightfully before stepping out of the stall on her delicate Arabian legs. Eden nuzzled Nicki's hand as if to thank her.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki laughed quietly, then tied her to a post so she could go get the saddle, bridle, etc. She soon came back with the saddle in her arms, which she quickly placed upon Edens back and strapped on. Then, next was the bridle, which Nicki gently put upon Eden's concave face. Happy with what she had done, Nicki hopped onto Eden's back and began to slowly canter away from the stables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eden started the slow canter, her neck arched and head in the air. It was smooth and rather flowing in pace.
Click to expand...

Nicki began to steer her towards the farther parts of the farm, where the ponds and several pastures were located.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tango pinned his ears back at the Mustang. Soothingly, Anthony rubbed his horse's shoulder and spoke silently with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz laid a hand on the stallions neck and said something inaudible. Something passed between the two. Jaimz Native American heritage connected with Spirit's wild mustang ancestors. The stallion danced slightly in place and set his head on Jaimz's shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noticing the wild horse, Anthony looked over to Jaimz with his arms folded and resting up against the stall. "Nice Mustang," he said in his usual soft spoken tone of voice. "Where'd you get him?"
Click to expand...

"Up Idaho way" he said, his hand still on the stallions neck. "They got some good ones up there" he said.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki laughed quietly, then tied her to a post so she could go get the saddle, bridle, etc. She soon came back with the saddle in her arms, which she quickly placed upon Edens back and strapped on. Then, next was the bridle, which Nicki gently put upon Eden's concave face. Happy with what she had done, Nicki hopped onto Eden's back and began to slowly canter away from the stables.
> 
> 
> 
> Eden started the slow canter, her neck arched and head in the air. It was smooth and rather flowing in pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki began to steer her towards the farther parts of the farm, where the ponds and several pastures were located.
Click to expand...

The mare went that way, her long mane and flagged tail flowing back behind her.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz laid a hand on the stallions neck and said something inaudible. Something passed between the two. Jaimz Native American heritage connected with Spirit's wild mustang ancestors. The stallion danced slightly in place and set his head on Jaimz's shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> Noticing the wild horse, Anthony looked over to Jaimz with his arms folded and resting up against the stall. "Nice Mustang," he said in his usual soft spoken tone of voice. "Where'd you get him?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Up Idaho way" he said, his hand still on the stallions neck. "They got some good ones up there" he said.
Click to expand...

"Hm, yeah. My parents used to have a Kiger Mustang from Oregon," he added. "Beautiful horses."


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden started the slow canter, her neck arched and head in the air. It was smooth and rather flowing in pace.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki began to steer her towards the farther parts of the farm, where the ponds and several pastures were located.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare went that way, her long mane and flagged tail flowing back behind her.
Click to expand...

Before long, Ncki and Eden had come upon a pond, nestled among a few small hills. Nicki stopped Eden, and got off the mares back. She took the reigns, and walked Eden over to the pond where Nicki let her rest.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticing the wild horse, Anthony looked over to Jaimz with his arms folded and resting up against the stall. "Nice Mustang," he said in his usual soft spoken tone of voice. "Where'd you get him?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Up Idaho way" he said, his hand still on the stallions neck. "They got some good ones up there" he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hm, yeah. My parents used to have a Kiger Mustang from Oregon," he added. "Beautiful horses."
Click to expand...

Rain looked out and whinnied. Her long fairy tale mane shaded her sweet blue eyes (hey! I had a school thing what happened?


----------



## DuckLover2399

Jango watched the burning blaze. "come here boy"


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Up Idaho way" he said, his hand still on the stallions neck. "They got some good ones up there" he said.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hm, yeah. My parents used to have a Kiger Mustang from Oregon," he added. "Beautiful horses."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rain looked out and whinnied. Her long fairy tale mane shaded her sweet blue eyes (hey! I had a school thing what happened?
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki began to steer her towards the farther parts of the farm, where the ponds and several pastures were located.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare went that way, her long mane and flagged tail flowing back behind her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before long, Ncki and Eden had come upon a pond, nestled among a few small hills. Nicki stopped Eden, and got off the mares back. She took the reigns, and walked Eden over to the pond where Nicki let her rest.
Click to expand...

Eden leaned her neck down, pressing her lips against the cool, crisp waters.


----------



## DuckLover2399

"ok" stephanie said opening her bedroom door. "come on"


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Jango watched the burning blaze. "come here boy"


Prometheus walked up to her, his head bounding up and down slightly with each step he took. He put his muzzle to her face, sniffing sweetly.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare went that way, her long mane and flagged tail flowing back behind her.
> 
> 
> 
> Before long, Ncki and Eden had come upon a pond, nestled among a few small hills. Nicki stopped Eden, and got off the mares back. She took the reigns, and walked Eden over to the pond where Nicki let her rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eden leaned her neck down, pressing her lips against the cool, crisp waters.
Click to expand...

Nicki stroked her neck soothingly before looking out over the placid water ahead of her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jango watched the burning blaze. "come here boy"
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus walked up to her, his head bounding up and down slightly with each step he took. He put his muzzle to her face, sniffing sweetly.
Click to expand...

She pet his muzzled "good boy" she paused "want an apple?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticing the wild horse, Anthony looked over to Jaimz with his arms folded and resting up against the stall. "Nice Mustang," he said in his usual soft spoken tone of voice. "Where'd you get him?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Up Idaho way" he said, his hand still on the stallions neck. "They got some good ones up there" he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hm, yeah. My parents used to have a Kiger Mustang from Oregon," he added. "Beautiful horses."
Click to expand...

"Yeah, my grandfather used to have some" he said patting Spirit.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before long, Ncki and Eden had come upon a pond, nestled among a few small hills. Nicki stopped Eden, and got off the mares back. She took the reigns, and walked Eden over to the pond where Nicki let her rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Eden leaned her neck down, pressing her lips against the cool, crisp waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki stroked her neck soothingly before looking out over the placid water ahead of her.
Click to expand...

The mare shut her eyes and breathed in the scent of blossoms filling the air through her nostrils, feeling the tranquility.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Up Idaho way" he said, his hand still on the stallions neck. "They got some good ones up there" he said.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hm, yeah. My parents used to have a Kiger Mustang from Oregon," he added. "Beautiful horses."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rain looked out and whinnied. Her long fairy tale mane shaded her sweet blue eyes (hey! I had a school thing what happened?
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jango watched the burning blaze. "come here boy"
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus walked up to her, his head bounding up and down slightly with each step he took. He put his muzzle to her face, sniffing sweetly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pet his muzzled "good boy" she paused "want an apple?"
Click to expand...

Prometheus whinnied happily, pawing at the ground.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden leaned her neck down, pressing her lips against the cool, crisp waters.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki stroked her neck soothingly before looking out over the placid water ahead of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare shut her eyes and breathed in the scent of blossoms filling the air through her nostrils, feeling the tranquility.
Click to expand...

Nicki smiled at Eden, then sat down in the lush grass and watched the water, happy to get some time just to think.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus walked up to her, his head bounding up and down slightly with each step he took. He put his muzzle to her face, sniffing sweetly.
> 
> 
> 
> She pet his muzzled "good boy" she paused "want an apple?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prometheus whinnied happily, pawing at the ground.
Click to expand...

She pulled one from her satchel "easy boy" she said offering him one


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Up Idaho way" he said, his hand still on the stallions neck. "They got some good ones up there" he said.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hm, yeah. My parents used to have a Kiger Mustang from Oregon," he added. "Beautiful horses."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah, my grandfather used to have some" he said patting Spirit.
Click to expand...

Anthony nodded before slipping a halter onto Tango's face and leading him out, his sleek black coat gleaming under the sun. The stallion stood tall, flicking his long braided tail at the flies rested at his rump.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pet his muzzled "good boy" she paused "want an apple?"
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus whinnied happily, pawing at the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pulled one from her satchel "easy boy" she said offering him one
Click to expand...

Prometheus slowly walked up to the apple, stretching his lips over it and taking a large bite out of its deep red skin.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Firefly stood in the stall next to tango. She whinnied furiously.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hm, yeah. My parents used to have a Kiger Mustang from Oregon," he added. "Beautiful horses."
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah, my grandfather used to have some" he said patting Spirit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anthony nodded before slipping a halter onto Tango's face and leading him out, his sleek black coat gleaming under the sun. The stallion stood tall, flicking his long braided tail at the flies rested at his rump.
Click to expand...

Rain screamed angrily at them.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus whinnied happily, pawing at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> She pulled one from her satchel "easy boy" she said offering him one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prometheus slowly walked up to the apple, stretching his lips over it and taking a large bite out of its deep red skin.
Click to expand...

Good boy. She said rubbing his head


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki stroked her neck soothingly before looking out over the placid water ahead of her.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare shut her eyes and breathed in the scent of blossoms filling the air through her nostrils, feeling the tranquility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki smiled at Eden, then sat down in the lush grass and watched the water, happy to get some time just to think.
Click to expand...

Eden took once last sip of water before she folded her legs under herself to lay down, resting her delicate face in Nicki's lap. Her white-grey coat glowed under the tree dappled sunlight as the mare's gaze softened and eventually stumbled into sleep.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pulled one from her satchel "easy boy" she said offering him one
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus slowly walked up to the apple, stretching his lips over it and taking a large bite out of its deep red skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Good boy." She said rubbing his head
Click to expand...

Prometheus finished up the apple and began to pace around anxiously.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare shut her eyes and breathed in the scent of blossoms filling the air through her nostrils, feeling the tranquility.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki smiled at Eden, then sat down in the lush grass and watched the water, happy to get some time just to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eden took once last sip of water before she folded her legs under herself to lay down, resting her delicate face in Nicki's lap. Her white-grey coat glowed under the tree dappled sunlight as the mare's gaze softened and eventually stumbled into sleep.
Click to expand...

Nicki began to stroke Eden's neck, resting her head upon her other hand.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah, my grandfather used to have some" he said patting Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony nodded before slipping a halter onto Tango's face and leading him out, his sleek black coat gleaming under the sun. The stallion stood tall, flicking his long braided tail at the flies rested at his rump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rain screamed angrily at them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah, my grandfather used to have some" he said patting Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony nodded before slipping a halter onto Tango's face and leading him out, his sleek black coat gleaming under the sun. The stallion stood tall, flicking his long braided tail at the flies rested at his rump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rain screamed angrily at them.
Click to expand...

"Easy," Anthony said soothingly before patting Rain's forehead in a calm manner. Tango ignored the mare.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony nodded before slipping a halter onto Tango's face and leading him out, his sleek black coat gleaming under the sun. The stallion stood tall, flicking his long braided tail at the flies rested at his rump.
> 
> 
> 
> Rain screamed angrily at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Easy," Anthony said soothingly before patting Rain's forehead in a calm manner. Tango ignored the mare.
Click to expand...

She snapped at him.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah, my grandfather used to have some" he said patting Spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony nodded before slipping a halter onto Tango's face and leading him out, his sleek black coat gleaming under the sun. The stallion stood tall, flicking his long braided tail at the flies rested at his rump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rain screamed angrily at them.
Click to expand...

Spirit snorted and pawed "Hey" he said


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain screamed angrily at them.
> 
> 
> 
> "Easy," Anthony said soothingly before patting Rain's forehead in a calm manner. Tango ignored the mare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She snapped at him.
Click to expand...

He moved his hand away from her before any damage could be inflicted. "Easy girl," Anthony repeated.  Tango put his ears back at Rain. "What's your problem?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony nodded before slipping a halter onto Tango's face and leading him out, his sleek black coat gleaming under the sun. The stallion stood tall, flicking his long braided tail at the flies rested at his rump.
> 
> 
> 
> Rain screamed angrily at them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spirit snorted and pawed "Hey" he said
Click to expand...

She glared at them men "hello".


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki smiled at Eden, then sat down in the lush grass and watched the water, happy to get some time just to think.
> 
> 
> 
> Eden took once last sip of water before she folded her legs under herself to lay down, resting her delicate face in Nicki's lap. Her white-grey coat glowed under the tree dappled sunlight as the mare's gaze softened and eventually stumbled into sleep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki began to stroke Eden's neck, resting her head upon her other hand.
Click to expand...

The mare stirred slightly in her sleep, nuzzling her face against Nicki's chest.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Easy," Anthony said soothingly before patting Rain's forehead in a calm manner. Tango ignored the mare.
> 
> 
> 
> She snapped at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He moved his hand away from her before any damage could be inflicted. "Easy girl," Anthony repeated.  Tango put his ears back at Rain. "What's your problem?"
Click to expand...

She turned her head from spirit and toward tango "my problem is this place" she said angerily


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> "ok" stephanie said opening her bedroom door. "come on"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain screamed angrily at them.
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit snorted and pawed "Hey" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She glared at them men "hello".
Click to expand...

"What?" he asked


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She snapped at him.
> 
> 
> 
> He moved his hand away from her before any damage could be inflicted. "Easy girl," Anthony repeated.  Tango put his ears back at Rain. "What's your problem?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She turned her head from spirit and toward tango "my problem is this place" she said angerily
Click to expand...

The stallion softened his ears before bringing them back up. "Why?" he asked as Anthony tied his lead to the bars, taking out a curry-comb and grooming him.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden took once last sip of water before she folded her legs under herself to lay down, resting her delicate face in Nicki's lap. Her white-grey coat glowed under the tree dappled sunlight as the mare's gaze softened and eventually stumbled into sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki began to stroke Eden's neck, resting her head upon her other hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare stirred slightly in her sleep, nuzzling her face against Nicki's chest.
Click to expand...

Nicki smiled, and began to stroke Eden slower as the thoughts increased in her mind.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ok" stephanie said opening her bedroom door. "come on"
Click to expand...

Jake followed her.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki began to stroke Eden's neck, resting her head upon her other hand.
> 
> 
> 
> The mare stirred slightly in her sleep, nuzzling her face against Nicki's chest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki smiled, and began to stroke Eden slower as the thoughts increased in her mind.
Click to expand...

Eden opened her eyes and perked her ears inquisetively, topped by a nicker.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He moved his hand away from her before any damage could be inflicted. "Easy girl," Anthony repeated.  Tango put his ears back at Rain. "What's your problem?"
> 
> 
> 
> She turned her head from spirit and toward tango "my problem is this place" she said angerily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stallion softened his ears before bringing them back up. "Why?" he asked as Anthony tied his lead to the bars, taking out a curry-comb and grooming him.
Click to expand...

"because I'm a mustang" she growled. She turned toward spirit "er. Sorry. What did you say?"


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare stirred slightly in her sleep, nuzzling her face against Nicki's chest.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki smiled, and began to stroke Eden slower as the thoughts increased in her mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eden opened her eyes and perked her ears inquisetively, topped by a nicker.
Click to expand...

"Hmm?" Nicki said suddenly, waking up from her trance. "Oh, we should be getting back." She said, gently lifting Edens head off of her lap and standing up.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ok" stephanie said opening her bedroom door. "come on"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake followed her.
Click to expand...

She smiled and bounded down the stairs


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She turned her head from spirit and toward tango "my problem is this place" she said angerily
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion softened his ears before bringing them back up. "Why?" he asked as Anthony tied his lead to the bars, taking out a curry-comb and grooming him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "because I'm a mustang" she growled. She turned toward spirit "er. Sorry. What did you say?"
Click to expand...

He was silent as he quietly observed Rain.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She turned her head from spirit and toward tango "my problem is this place" she said angerily
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion softened his ears before bringing them back up. "Why?" he asked as Anthony tied his lead to the bars, taking out a curry-comb and grooming him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "because I'm a mustang" she growled. She turned toward spirit "er. Sorry. What did you say?"
Click to expand...

"I still don't see why you have to be so angry," he said as the curry-comb was rubbed against his body.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion softened his ears before bringing them back up. "Why?" he asked as Anthony tied his lead to the bars, taking out a curry-comb and grooming him.
> 
> 
> 
> "because I'm a mustang" she growled. She turned toward spirit "er. Sorry. What did you say?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I still don't see why you have to be so angry," he said as the curry-comb was rubbed against his body.
Click to expand...

She pinned her ears at him. She watched spirit.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki smiled, and began to stroke Eden slower as the thoughts increased in her mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Eden opened her eyes and perked her ears inquisetively, topped by a nicker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hmm?" Nicki said suddenly, waking up from her trance. "Oh, we should be getting back." She said, gently lifting Edens head off of her lap and standing up.
Click to expand...

Eden stood, shaking out her mane.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake followed her.
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and bounded down the stairs
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "because I'm a mustang" she growled. She turned toward spirit "er. Sorry. What did you say?"
> 
> 
> 
> "I still don't see why you have to be so angry," he said as the curry-comb was rubbed against his body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pinned her ears at him. She watched spirit.
Click to expand...

"And now you're angry at me; I never did anything to you," he said.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden opened her eyes and perked her ears inquisetively, topped by a nicker.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hmm?" Nicki said suddenly, waking up from her trance. "Oh, we should be getting back." She said, gently lifting Edens head off of her lap and standing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eden stood, shaking out her mane.
Click to expand...

Nicki stretched tiredly, then hopped onto Eden's back and rode her back to the main part of the farm. She stopped her right outside of the stables where she jumped off, took the saddle, saddle blanket, and bridle off of her and put it into the tack room. Then, Nicki walked her to a paddock and released her into it. "Bye Eden," She said quietly, waving and walking back to the stables.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hmm?" Nicki said suddenly, waking up from her trance. "Oh, we should be getting back." She said, gently lifting Edens head off of her lap and standing up.
> 
> 
> 
> Eden stood, shaking out her mane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki stretched tiredly, then hopped onto Eden's back and rode her back to the main part of the farm. She stopped her right outside of the stables where she jumped off, took the saddle, saddle blanket, and bridle off of her and put it into the tack room. Then, Nicki walked her to a paddock and released her into it. "Bye Eden," She said quietly, waving and walking back to the stables.
Click to expand...

Eden stood at the edge of the gate and watched her leave, whinnying loudly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Jango slipped onto his back and urged him to gallop


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I still don't see why you have to be so angry," he said as the curry-comb was rubbed against his body.
> 
> 
> 
> She pinned her ears at him. She watched spirit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "And now you're angry at me; I never did anything to you," he said.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden stood, shaking out her mane.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki stretched tiredly, then hopped onto Eden's back and rode her back to the main part of the farm. She stopped her right outside of the stables where she jumped off, took the saddle, saddle blanket, and bridle off of her and put it into the tack room. Then, Nicki walked her to a paddock and released her into it. "Bye Eden," She said quietly, waving and walking back to the stables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eden stood at the edge of the gate and watched her leave, whinnying loudly.
Click to expand...

Nicki forced herself to keep walking, up until she came upon the stables where she walked inside.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Jango slipped onto his back and urged him to gallop


Prometheus shook his mane, then started galloping away.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake followed her.
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and bounded down the stairs
Click to expand...

He walked outside and breathed in the fresh air.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pinned her ears at him. She watched spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> "And now you're angry at me; I never did anything to you," he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Spirit snorted angrily.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake followed her.
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and bounded down the stairs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He walked outside and breathed in the fresh air.
Click to expand...

She stepped beside him. "I'll get Ginger and firefly"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And now you're angry at me; I never did anything to you," he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spirit snorted angrily.
Click to expand...

"And you," he said, eyes darting furiously at the other stallion. Anthony picked up his front right hoof and began to pick out the dirt. "Mustangs," Tango muttered inaudibly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit snorted angrily.
> 
> 
> 
> "And you," he said, eyes darting furiously at the other stallion. Anthony picked up his front right hoof and began to pick out the dirt. "Mustangs," Tango muttered inaudibly.
Click to expand...

She snorted.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jango slipped onto his back and urged him to gallop
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus shook his mane, then started galloping away.
Click to expand...

She headed toward were the barn should be.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit snorted angrily.
> 
> 
> 
> "And you," he said, eyes darting furiously at the other stallion. Anthony picked up his front right hoof and began to pick out the dirt. "Mustangs," Tango muttered inaudibly.
Click to expand...

Spirit narrowed his eyes and stomped. If Jaimz wasn't holding him he would have killed that stallion.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit snorted angrily.
> 
> 
> 
> "And you," he said, eyes darting furiously at the other stallion. Anthony picked up his front right hoof and began to pick out the dirt. "Mustangs," Tango muttered inaudibly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She snorted.
Click to expand...

He looked to Rain. "Tell me exactly what I did wrong and gave you the rights to act rude towards me," said Tango, a brow cocked.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled and bounded down the stairs
> 
> 
> 
> He walked outside and breathed in the fresh air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stepped beside him. "I'll get Ginger and firefly"
Click to expand...

"you get Firefly, i'll get Ginger' he said


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jango slipped onto his back and urged him to gallop
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus shook his mane, then started galloping away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She headed toward were the barn should be.
Click to expand...

Prometheus began to gallop faster now, excited to see the farm again.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

G2g


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He walked outside and breathed in the fresh air.
> 
> 
> 
> She stepped beside him. "I'll get Ginger and firefly"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you get Firefly, i'll get Ginger' he said
Click to expand...

She rolled her eyes playfully "ok, my love" she said snickering. She began to walk to the barn.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> G2g


Where? Just curious


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit snorted angrily.
> 
> 
> 
> "And you," he said, eyes darting furiously at the other stallion. Anthony picked up his front right hoof and began to pick out the dirt. "Mustangs," Tango muttered inaudibly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spirit narrowed his eyes and stomped. If Jaimz wasn't holding him he would have killed that stallion.
Click to expand...

Tango pinned his ears at Spirit, baring his teeth and snapping. If he was not bound to the bars he would have attacked as well. "Quit it," said Anthony before he yanked on his stallion's lead.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "And you," he said, eyes darting furiously at the other stallion. Anthony picked up his front right hoof and began to pick out the dirt. "Mustangs," Tango muttered inaudibly.
> 
> 
> 
> She snorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looked to Rain. "Tell me exactly what I did wrong and gave you the rights to act rude towards me," said Tango, a brow cocked.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She snorted.
> 
> 
> 
> He looked to Rain. "Tell me exactly what I did wrong and gave you the rights to act rude towards me," said Tango, a brow cocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"you know nothing of the outside orld" she growled


----------



## manybirds

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (City girls? Um, you do know that Adam is about to loose his arranged girlfriend right?  )
> 
> 
> 
> (yep! Some country guys don't wear there shirt alot. Sure do!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (She's not a city girl.  And yes, I know that, but sheesh, he's blaming her for his own wrong!  And you're so mean to manybirds, I bet she ain't happy right now....)
Click to expand...

u betted right


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> On ward. With rping.
> 
> Adam laughed.drinking a beer. His shirt was OFF.


LOL a man after my own heart


----------



## DuckLover2399

Jango stopped at the nearest paddock. She slipped on his back. "go home boy"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looked to Rain. "Tell me exactly what I did wrong and gave you the rights to act rude towards me," said Tango, a brow cocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "you know nothing of the outside orld" she growled
Click to expand...

He laughed. "What makes you say that? You know nothing about me," he replied. "And that's still no good reason to be mad at me. I've never inflicted any harm, yet you're acting like I've killed your whole herd or something."


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Jango stopped at the nearest paddock. She slipped on his back. "go home boy"


Prometheus nuzzled her before trotting into the paddock where he stared grazing.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jango stopped at the nearest paddock. She slipped on his back. "go home boy"
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus nuzzled her before trotting into the paddock where he stared grazing.
Click to expand...

Eden watched him and walked up to the edge of her own paddock where Prometheus could be seen more clearly. "What did she do to you?" she whinnied.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you know nothing of the outside orld" she growled
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed. "What makes you say that? You know nothing about me," he replied. "And that's still no good reason to be mad at me. I've never inflicted any harm, yet you're acting like I've killed your whole herd or something."
Click to expand...

She turned around and flicked her tail at him she laid down


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jango stopped at the nearest paddock. She slipped on his back. "go home boy"
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus nuzzled her before trotting into the paddock where he stared grazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eden watched him and walked up to the edge of her own paddock where Prometheus could be seen more clearly. "What did she do to you?" she whinnied.
Click to expand...

"She rode me." Prometheus said, gulping down some grass. "Have we met?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you know nothing of the outside orld" she growled
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed. "What makes you say that? You know nothing about me," he replied. "And that's still no good reason to be mad at me. I've never inflicted any harm, yet you're acting like I've killed your whole herd or something."
Click to expand...

"because you wouldn't allow that if you were wild"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you know nothing of the outside orld" she growled
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed. "What makes you say that? You know nothing about me," he replied. "And that's still no good reason to be mad at me. I've never inflicted any harm, yet you're acting like I've killed your whole herd or something."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She turned around and flicked her tail at him she laid down
Click to expand...

As the tail landed in his face he took hold of it and pulled several strands out. Anthony was gone getting the saddle, so he did not see the action.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "you know nothing of the outside orld" she growled
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed. "What makes you say that? You know nothing about me," he replied. "And that's still no good reason to be mad at me. I've never inflicted any harm, yet you're acting like I've killed your whole herd or something."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "because you wouldn't allow that if you were wild"
Click to expand...

"Allow what, exactly?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prometheus nuzzled her before trotting into the paddock where he stared grazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Eden watched him and walked up to the edge of her own paddock where Prometheus could be seen more clearly. "What did she do to you?" she whinnied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "She rode me." Prometheus said, gulping down some grass. "Have we met?"
Click to expand...

She shook her head. "Nope."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed. "What makes you say that? You know nothing about me," he replied. "And that's still no good reason to be mad at me. I've never inflicted any harm, yet you're acting like I've killed your whole herd or something."
> 
> 
> 
> She turned around and flicked her tail at him she laid down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the tail landed in his face he took hold of it and pulled several strands out. Anthony was gone getting the saddle, so he did not see the action.
Click to expand...

"see?" she said annoyed "I barely felt that" she rolled her eyes


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eden watched him and walked up to the edge of her own paddock where Prometheus could be seen more clearly. "What did she do to you?" she whinnied.
> 
> 
> 
> "She rode me." Prometheus said, gulping down some grass. "Have we met?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head. "Nope."
Click to expand...

"Oh," Prometheus said quietly. "I'm Prometheus."

g2g!


----------



## DuckLover2399

K


----------



## manybirds

elizabeth looked for adam. she wanted some company


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She turned around and flicked her tail at him she laid down
> 
> 
> 
> As the tail landed in his face he took hold of it and pulled several strands out. Anthony was gone getting the saddle, so he did not see the action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "see?" she said annoyed "I barely felt that" she rolled her eyes
Click to expand...

"Did you want it to hurt?" he said, ears pinned back.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She turned around and flicked her tail at him she laid down
> 
> 
> 
> As the tail landed in his face he took hold of it and pulled several strands out. Anthony was gone getting the saddle, so he did not see the action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "see?" she said annoyed "I barely felt that" she rolled her eyes
Click to expand...


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "She rode me." Prometheus said, gulping down some grass. "Have we met?"
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. "Nope."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh," Prometheus said quietly. "I'm Prometheus."
> 
> g2g!
Click to expand...

"Ah. I'm Eden," she said.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the tail landed in his face he took hold of it and pulled several strands out. Anthony was gone getting the saddle, so he did not see the action.
> 
> 
> 
> "see?" she said annoyed "I barely felt that" she rolled her eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Did you want it to hurt?" he said, ears pinned back.
Click to expand...

She ignored him


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> elizabeth looked for adam. she wanted some company


Adam sat on the fence


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "see?" she said annoyed "I barely felt that" she rolled her eyes
> 
> 
> 
> "Did you want it to hurt?" he said, ears pinned back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She ignored him
Click to expand...

"Afraid, huh?" he asked.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Did you want it to hurt?" he said, ears pinned back.
> 
> 
> 
> She ignored him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Afraid, huh?" he asked.
Click to expand...

She popped up "afraid" she snapped


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ignored him
> 
> 
> 
> "Afraid, huh?" he asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She popped up "afraid" she snapped
Click to expand...

He bared his teeth before digging them into her upper lip, small trickles of blood falling down.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Afraid, huh?" he asked.
> 
> 
> 
> She popped up "afraid" she snapped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He bared his teeth before digging them into her upper lip, small trickles of blood falling down.
Click to expand...

She is in the back of the stall 0.o


----------



## DuckLover2399

*sigh* jango droped off the face of the earth


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She popped up "afraid" she snapped
> 
> 
> 
> He bared his teeth before digging them into her upper lip, small trickles of blood falling down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is in the back of the stall 0.o
Click to expand...

You didn't specify that.  If she was able to hit him with her tail before laying down, I would assume she would be at the front.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He bared his teeth before digging them into her upper lip, small trickles of blood falling down.
> 
> 
> 
> She is in the back of the stall 0.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't specify that.  If she was able to hit him with her tail before laying down, I would assume she would be at the front.
Click to expand...

Ooooooo. Lol.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is in the back of the stall 0.o
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't specify that.  If she was able to hit him with her tail before laying down, I would assume she would be at the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooooo. Lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is in the back of the stall 0.o
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't specify that.  If she was able to hit him with her tail before laying down, I would assume she would be at the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooooo. Lol.
Click to expand...

I don't want jango anymore. What should I make?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't specify that.  If she was able to hit him with her tail before laying down, I would assume she would be at the front.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooo. Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want jango anymore. What should I make?
Click to expand...

I dunno. Maybe another cow or a llama or something?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

If you make a llama by the way, I'll make one too.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooo. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want jango anymore. What should I make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. Maybe another cow or a llama or something?
Click to expand...

Lol.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want jango anymore. What should I make?
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Maybe another cow or a llama or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> If you make a llama by the way, I'll make one too.


Mmk I will


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you make a llama by the way, I'll make one too.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmk I will
Click to expand...

Yay.


----------



## DuckLover2399




----------



## DuckLover2399

What should I name him/ or her lol


----------



## DuckLover2399

Cute llama overload!


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> What should I name him/ or her lol


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Which one should I use?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Cute llama overload!
> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/191/d/1/llama_albina_by_zeroragnarok-d3lnsi4.jpg
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/242/b/6/llama__llama__llama_by_lankie-d2xmwmi.jpg
> http://th02.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2010/102/4/e/Here__s_a_Llama_There__s_a_Llama_by_Dramaya.jpg
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/098/c/b/LLAMA_FRENZY_by_Penguinsontoast.jpg
> http://th05.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2010/093/c/a/Llama_Llama_by_hpets.jpg
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs18/i/2007/225/2/8/Llama_Face_by_azianwolfdoll.jpg
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/072/c/6/hotd_zombie_llamas_by_the_sushi_monster-d3bltsl.jpg


Sorry I poofed there.

Cute cria!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute llama overload!
> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/191/d/1/llama_albina_by_zeroragnarok-d3lnsi4.jpg
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/242/b/6/llama__llama__llama_by_lankie-d2xmwmi.jpg
> http://th02.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2010/102/4/e/Here__s_a_Llama_There__s_a_Llama_by_Dramaya.jpg
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/098/c/b/LLAMA_FRENZY_by_Penguinsontoast.jpg
> http://th05.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2010/093/c/a/Llama_Llama_by_hpets.jpg
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs18/i/2007/225/2/8/Llama_Face_by_azianwolfdoll.jpg
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/072/c/6/hotd_zombie_llamas_by_the_sushi_monster-d3bltsl.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I poofed there.
> 
> Cute cria!
Click to expand...

Hmmm idk which on you should use, the spotted one I guess. What should I name my black llama


----------



## the fisherman

(hey guys)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute llama overload!
> http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/191/d/1/llama_albina_by_zeroragnarok-d3lnsi4.jpg
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/242/b/6/llama__llama__llama_by_lankie-d2xmwmi.jpg
> http://th02.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2010/102/4/e/Here__s_a_Llama_There__s_a_Llama_by_Dramaya.jpg
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/098/c/b/LLAMA_FRENZY_by_Penguinsontoast.jpg
> http://th05.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2010/093/c/a/Llama_Llama_by_hpets.jpg
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs18/i/2007/225/2/8/Llama_Face_by_azianwolfdoll.jpg
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/072/c/6/hotd_zombie_llamas_by_the_sushi_monster-d3bltsl.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I poofed there.
> 
> Cute cria!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm idk which on you should use, the spotted one I guess. What should I name my black llama
Click to expand...

Hmm, how about Suyai? It means hope in Chilean.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth looked for adam. she wanted some company
> 
> 
> 
> Adam sat on the fence
Click to expand...

elizabeth walked over to him. 'um hey if it's ok with the boss could we go swimming? i know a lake not to far from here thats really nice.' she shifted wieght uncomfortably. 'i jst got my license so i can drive.' she added


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth looked for adam. she wanted some company
> 
> 
> 
> Adam sat on the fence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> elizabeth walked over to him. 'um hey if it's ok with the boss could we go swimming? i know a lake not to far from here thats really nice.' she shifted wieght uncomfortably
Click to expand...

" I'm sure it would be fine"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Suyai looked over the fence.(tha llama)


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam sat on the fence
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth walked over to him. 'um hey if it's ok with the boss could we go swimming? i know a lake not to far from here thats really nice.' she shifted wieght uncomfortably
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " I'm sure it would be fine"
Click to expand...

she smiled 'ok lets go. i don't think she'll even notice me gone. i'll drive' she started toward her old truck


----------



## manybirds

taylor (the sheep) walked over to the goat 'whats your name' she asked


----------



## manybirds

zippy walked over to firefly 'hey' he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth walked over to him. 'um hey if it's ok with the boss could we go swimming? i know a lake not to far from here thats really nice.' she shifted wieght uncomfortably
> 
> 
> 
> " I'm sure it would be fine"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she smiled 'ok lets go. i don't think she'll even notice me gone. i'll drive' she started toward her old truck
Click to expand...

"sure" he said sliding in the truck


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> zippy walked over to firefly 'hey' he said


She prances sideway "er hello"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " I'm sure it would be fine"
> 
> 
> 
> she smiled 'ok lets go. i don't think she'll even notice me gone. i'll drive' she started toward her old truck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sure" he said sliding in the truck
Click to expand...

she started it up (it made unhealthy noises) and drove down the drive way dust billowing


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

(Mmkay, here's the llama. I chose the spotted one.)

Capac lay under a tree.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy walked over to firefly 'hey' he said
> 
> 
> 
> She prances sideway "er hello"
Click to expand...

he sniffed her


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy walked over to firefly 'hey' he said
> 
> 
> 
> She prances sideway "er hello"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he sniffed her
Click to expand...

She looked oddly at him.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She prances sideway "er hello"
> 
> 
> 
> he sniffed her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked oddly at him.
Click to expand...

what' he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " I'm sure it would be fine"
> 
> 
> 
> she smiled 'ok lets go. i don't think she'll even notice me gone. i'll drive' she started toward her old truck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sure" he said sliding in the truck
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he sniffed her
> 
> 
> 
> She looked oddly at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what' he asked
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he sniffed her
> 
> 
> 
> She looked oddly at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what' he asked
Click to expand...

"nothing"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> (Mmkay, here's the llama. I chose the spotted one.)
> 
> Capac lay under a tree.


Sayui walked past her.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she smiled 'ok lets go. i don't think she'll even notice me gone. i'll drive' she started toward her old truck
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" he said sliding in the truck
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I answered on the last page


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mmkay, here's the llama. I chose the spotted one.)
> 
> Capac lay under a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Sayui walked past her.
Click to expand...

(Capac's a guy. )

He perked his ears at the sight of another llama, a pretty one too.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked oddly at him.
> 
> 
> 
> what' he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nothing"
Click to expand...

he just shook his head. 'whats your name' he asked prancing in place


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what' he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he just shook his head. 'whats your name' he asked prancing in place
Click to expand...

"firefly" she side stepping


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mmkay, here's the llama. I chose the spotted one.)
> 
> Capac lay under a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Sayui walked past her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Capac's a guy. )
> 
> He perked his ears at the sight of another llama, a pretty one too.
Click to expand...

(ah well sayui Is a black lady)

She kept walk in


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing"
> 
> 
> 
> he just shook his head. 'whats your name' he asked prancing in place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "firefly" she side stepping
Click to expand...

he pricked his ears but didn't continue moving toward her. he jumped when a bug bit him


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sayui walked past her.
> 
> 
> 
> (Capac's a guy. )
> 
> He perked his ears at the sight of another llama, a pretty one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (ah well sayui Is a black lady)
> 
> She kept walk in
Click to expand...

lol

"Hey there," he said in a flirtatious tone of voice.


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" he said sliding in the truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered on the last page
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

gtg


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he just shook his head. 'whats your name' he asked prancing in place
> 
> 
> 
> "firefly" she side stepping
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he pricked his ears but didn't continue moving toward her. he jumped when a bug bit him
Click to expand...

"what?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she smiled 'ok lets go. i don't think she'll even notice me gone. i'll drive' she started toward her old truck
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" he said sliding in the truck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she started it up (it made unhealthy noises) and drove down the drive way dust billowing
Click to expand...

He watched the scenery


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Capac's a guy. )
> 
> He perked his ears at the sight of another llama, a pretty one too.
> 
> 
> 
> (ah well sayui Is a black lady)
> 
> She kept walk in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
> 
> "Hey there," he said in a flirtatious tone of voice.
Click to expand...

"hey" she said lightly.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ah well sayui Is a black lady)
> 
> She kept walk in
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> "Hey there," he said in a flirtatious tone of voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hey" she said lightly.
Click to expand...

Capac stood and walked up beside her, his fleece and height making him appear much larger than Sayui. "Who are you?" he asked in the same tone of voice.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" he said sliding in the truck
> 
> 
> 
> she started it up (it made unhealthy noises) and drove down the drive way dust billowing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He watched the scenery
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> "Hey there," he said in a flirtatious tone of voice.
> 
> 
> 
> "hey" she said lightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capac stood and walked up beside her, his fleece and height making him appear much larger than Sayui. "Who are you?" he asked in the same tone of voice.
Click to expand...

"sayui and you?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey" she said lightly.
> 
> 
> 
> Capac stood and walked up beside her, his fleece and height making him appear much larger than Sayui. "Who are you?" he asked in the same tone of voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sayui and you?"
Click to expand...

"Capac," he replied, circling around her slowly to observe her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capac stood and walked up beside her, his fleece and height making him appear much larger than Sayui. "Who are you?" he asked in the same tone of voice.
> 
> 
> 
> "sayui and you?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Capac," he replied, circling around her slowly to observe her.
Click to expand...

"ah" she said following his gaze


----------



## equinehugger3

Humans or horses?


----------



## DuckLover2399

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Humans or horses?


llamas!


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sayui and you?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Capac," he replied, circling around her slowly to observe her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ah" she said following his gaze
Click to expand...

Capac grinned a radiant and handsome grin, his spotted fleece flowing in the breeze.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Capac," he replied, circling around her slowly to observe her.
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" she said following his gaze
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capac grinned a radiant and handsome grin, his spotted fleece flowing in the breeze.
Click to expand...

She smiled softly


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ah" she said following his gaze
> 
> 
> 
> Capac grinned a radiant and handsome grin, his spotted fleece flowing in the breeze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled softly
Click to expand...

"Are you new at all?" he asked. "I've never seen you before."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capac grinned a radiant and handsome grin, his spotted fleece flowing in the breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled softly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Are you new at all?" he asked. "I've never seen you before."
Click to expand...

"no" she said quietly


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled softly
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you new at all?" he asked. "I've never seen you before."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "no" she said quietly
Click to expand...

"Hm. I wonder why."


----------



## DuckLover2399

ut I want it to have and owner.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you new at all?" he asked. "I've never seen you before."
> 
> 
> 
> "no" she said quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hm. I wonder why."
Click to expand...

"odd really, vie never been in this pasture.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no" she said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> "Hm. I wonder why."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "odd really, vie never been in this pasture.
Click to expand...

"I see. This is my home pasture, I'm usually only housed with a gelded male and I still rarely see him."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hm. I wonder why."
> 
> 
> 
> "odd really, vie never been in this pasture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I see. This is my home pasture, I'm usually only housed with a gelded male and I still rarely see him."
Click to expand...

She finally figured it out "I think I err know why"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "odd really, vie never been in this pasture.
> 
> 
> 
> "I see. This is my home pasture, I'm usually only housed with a gelded male and I still rarely see him."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She finally figured it out "I think I err know why"
Click to expand...

"Why?..."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see. This is my home pasture, I'm usually only housed with a gelded male and I still rarely see him."
> 
> 
> 
> She finally figured it out "I think I err know why"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why?..."
Click to expand...

She sighed "they errrrrrr uhmmmmm" she pranced "want us to breed!" she yelled quickly


----------



## chickendiva25

Lily laid scrunched up in her bed, gripping to the blankets tightly for no apparent reason. Her breathing was slow, and relaxed, and her eyes were shut loosely. Her deep red hair was sprawled out beneath her, falling across the sheets carelessly.

Nicki walked up to Afton's pasture, and hopped onto the fencing. She called him, her hair as fine as silk, and as smooth as it, fell into her heartshaped face like a veil.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She finally figured it out "I think I err know why"
> 
> 
> 
> "Why?..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sighed "they errrrrrr uhmmmmm" she pranced "want us to breed!" she yelled quickly
Click to expand...

"But...When I've done so in the past I was put in the round pen to do so..."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why?..."
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed "they errrrrrr uhmmmmm" she pranced "want us to breed!" she yelled quickly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "But...When I've done so in the past I was put in the round pen to do so..."
Click to expand...

"but...." she trailed off


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Lily laid scrunched up in her bed, gripping to the blankets tightly for no apparent reason. Her breathing was slow, and relaxed, and her eyes were shut loosely. Her deep red hair was sprawled out beneath her, falling across the sheets carelessly.
> 
> Nicki walked up to Afton's pasture, and hopped onto the fencing. She called him, her hair as fine as silk, and as smooth as it, fell into her heartshaped face like a veil.


Upon hearing his name, the bull perked his head and began to walk towards Nicki at a quick, diminishing pace.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Lily laid scrunched up in her bed, gripping to the blankets tightly for no apparent reason. Her breathing was slow, and relaxed, and her eyes were shut loosely. Her deep red hair was sprawled out beneath her, falling across the sheets carelessly.
> 
> Nicki walked up to Afton's pasture, and hopped onto the fencing. She called him, her hair as fine as silk, and as smooth as it, fell into her heartshaped face like a veil.


A thud could be heard on the window.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily laid scrunched up in her bed, gripping to the blankets tightly for no apparent reason. Her breathing was slow, and relaxed, and her eyes were shut loosely. Her deep red hair was sprawled out beneath her, falling across the sheets carelessly.
> 
> Nicki walked up to Afton's pasture, and hopped onto the fencing. She called him, her hair as fine as silk, and as smooth as it, fell into her heartshaped face like a veil.
> 
> 
> 
> Upon hearing his name, the bull perked his head and began to walk towards Nicki at a quick, diminishing pace.
Click to expand...

Nicki smiled, and hopped over the fence. She leaned against it and smiled kindly at Afton.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily laid scrunched up in her bed, gripping to the blankets tightly for no apparent reason. Her breathing was slow, and relaxed, and her eyes were shut loosely. Her deep red hair was sprawled out beneath her, falling across the sheets carelessly.
> 
> Nicki walked up to Afton's pasture, and hopped onto the fencing. She called him, her hair as fine as silk, and as smooth as it, fell into her heartshaped face like a veil.
> 
> 
> 
> A thud could be heard on the window.
Click to expand...

Lily suddenly jerked her head up, banging it on the bunk above her. She groaned and rubbed it, then hopped out of bed and to the window.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed "they errrrrrr uhmmmmm" she pranced "want us to breed!" she yelled quickly
> 
> 
> 
> "But...When I've done so in the past I was put in the round pen to do so..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "but...." she trailed off
Click to expand...

"But what?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily laid scrunched up in her bed, gripping to the blankets tightly for no apparent reason. Her breathing was slow, and relaxed, and her eyes were shut loosely. Her deep red hair was sprawled out beneath her, falling across the sheets carelessly.
> 
> Nicki walked up to Afton's pasture, and hopped onto the fencing. She called him, her hair as fine as silk, and as smooth as it, fell into her heartshaped face like a veil.
> 
> 
> 
> Upon hearing his name, the bull perked his head and began to walk towards Nicki at a quick, diminishing pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki smiled, and hopped over the fence. She leaned against it and smiled kindly at Afton.
Click to expand...

Once closer he nuzzled his nose against her hand, as if he was looking for a snack.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily laid scrunched up in her bed, gripping to the blankets tightly for no apparent reason. Her breathing was slow, and relaxed, and her eyes were shut loosely. Her deep red hair was sprawled out beneath her, falling across the sheets carelessly.
> 
> Nicki walked up to Afton's pasture, and hopped onto the fencing. She called him, her hair as fine as silk, and as smooth as it, fell into her heartshaped face like a veil.
> 
> 
> 
> A thud could be heard on the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily suddenly jerked her head up, banging it on the bunk above her. She groaned and rubbed it, then hopped out of bed and to the window.
Click to expand...

The thud could be heard again. Something furry could be seen. It was soft and rounded like a foals nose


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But...When I've done so in the past I was put in the round pen to do so..."
> 
> 
> 
> "but...." she trailed off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "But what?"
Click to expand...

"why would they put me here then?" she asked


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon hearing his name, the bull perked his head and began to walk towards Nicki at a quick, diminishing pace.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki smiled, and hopped over the fence. She leaned against it and smiled kindly at Afton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once closer he nuzzled his nose against her hand, as if he was looking for a snack.
Click to expand...

Nicki chuckled and pulled a carrot out of her jean pocket, holding it temtptingly up to his face.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "but...." she trailed off
> 
> 
> 
> "But what?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "why would they put me here then?" she asked
Click to expand...

"Maybe they just wanted you to socialize with those other than your old herd."


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A thud could be heard on the window.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily suddenly jerked her head up, banging it on the bunk above her. She groaned and rubbed it, then hopped out of bed and to the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thud could be heard again. Something furry could be seen. It was soft and rounded like a foals nose
Click to expand...

"What the..." Lily muttered, opening the window.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki smiled, and hopped over the fence. She leaned against it and smiled kindly at Afton.
> 
> 
> 
> Once closer he nuzzled his nose against her hand, as if he was looking for a snack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki chuckled and pulled a carrot out of her jean pocket, holding it temtptingly up to his face.
Click to expand...

The bull swished his tail about before sinking his teeth deep into the carrot.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once closer he nuzzled his nose against her hand, as if he was looking for a snack.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki chuckled and pulled a carrot out of her jean pocket, holding it temtptingly up to his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bull swished his tail about before sinking his teeth deep into the carrot.
Click to expand...

Nicki held the carrot loosely in her hand, making sure Afton didn't accidently bite her in the process of eating the veggitable.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily suddenly jerked her head up, banging it on the bunk above her. She groaned and rubbed it, then hopped out of bed and to the window.
> 
> 
> 
> The thud could be heard again. Something furry could be seen. It was soft and rounded like a foals nose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What the..." Lily muttered, opening the window.
Click to expand...

A small filly stuck her head through the window. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(lots smaller though, like week old small)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G2g
> 
> 
> 
> Where? Just curious
Click to expand...

To church.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G2g
> 
> 
> 
> Where? Just curious
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To church.
Click to expand...

Sweet.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki chuckled and pulled a carrot out of her jean pocket, holding it temtptingly up to his face.
> 
> 
> 
> The bull swished his tail about before sinking his teeth deep into the carrot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki held the carrot loosely in her hand, making sure Afton didn't accidently bite her in the process of eating the veggitable.
Click to expand...

Afton eventually pulled the whole thing from her hand and into his mouth, leaving him crunching busily for a while.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thud could be heard again. Something furry could be seen. It was soft and rounded like a foals nose
> 
> 
> 
> "What the..." Lily muttered, opening the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A small filly stuck her head through the window. http://ox.equinenow.com/equine/data/photos/463623_1.jpg(lots smaller though, like week old small)
Click to expand...

Lily jumped back at the sight of the filly, but cautiously, walked up to the window again. She climbed out of the window, and knelt down beside the filly.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thud could be heard again. Something furry could be seen. It was soft and rounded like a foals nose
> 
> 
> 
> "What the..." Lily muttered, opening the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A small filly stuck her head through the window. http://ox.equinenow.com/equine/data/photos/463623_1.jpg(lots smaller though, like week old small)
Click to expand...



Anthony, who was inside at the time, saw the little foal peering into the cabin. "Wow."


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thud could be heard again. Something furry could be seen. It was soft and rounded like a foals nose
> 
> 
> 
> "What the..." Lily muttered, opening the window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A small filly stuck her head through the window. http://ox.equinenow.com/equine/data/photos/463623_1.jpg(lots smaller though, like week old small)
Click to expand...

Can I get a form for her? When I get the form, would you like that pic put up?


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bull swished his tail about before sinking his teeth deep into the carrot.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki held the carrot loosely in her hand, making sure Afton didn't accidently bite her in the process of eating the veggitable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afton eventually pulled the whole thing from her hand and into his mouth, leaving him crunching busily for a while.
Click to expand...

Nicki pat his head for a little while, then hesitantly, climbed out of the pasture. She tossed a look over her shoulder before heading to the barn.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What the..." Lily muttered, opening the window.
> 
> 
> 
> A small filly stuck her head through the window. http://ox.equinenow.com/equine/data/photos/463623_1.jpg(lots smaller though, like week old small)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily jumped back at the sight of the filly, but cautiously, walked up to the window again. She climbed out of the window, and knelt down beside the filly.
Click to expand...

She filly eyed her. She jumped slightly in an excited whinny.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What the..." Lily muttered, opening the window.
> 
> 
> 
> A small filly stuck her head through the window. http://ox.equinenow.com/equine/data/photos/463623_1.jpg(lots smaller though, like week old small)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I get a form for her? When I get the form, would you like that pic put up?
Click to expand...

Yep I'm makeing a form as we speak


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What the..." Lily muttered, opening the window.
> 
> 
> 
> A small filly stuck her head through the window. http://ox.equinenow.com/equine/data/photos/463623_1.jpg(lots smaller though, like week old small)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony, who was inside at the time, saw the little foal peering into the cabin. "Wow."
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small filly stuck her head through the window. http://ox.equinenow.com/equine/data/photos/463623_1.jpg(lots smaller though, like week old small)
> 
> 
> 
> Lily jumped back at the sight of the filly, but cautiously, walked up to the window again. She climbed out of the window, and knelt down beside the filly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She filly eyed her. She jumped slightly in an excited whinny.
Click to expand...

Lily giggled, and stretched out her arm to pet her.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where? Just curious
> 
> 
> 
> To church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet.
Click to expand...

Did you? *raises eyebrow*


----------



## the fisherman

Hey guys


----------



## DuckLover2399

Ruby: Ruby is a nice lined overo filly. Her coat is a deep silver with light patches of dapples along her back. Her long mane is a light flaxen color. Or better known as silver dapple. She has a broad band of white on her face. There are light creamy patches along her left side. She has a sweet personality. But can be a little snappy at times. (more coming later!) ( also this is the form for when she gets older!)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To church.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you? *raises eyebrow*
Click to expand...

Sure do!


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily jumped back at the sight of the filly, but cautiously, walked up to the window again. She climbed out of the window, and knelt down beside the filly.
> 
> 
> 
> She filly eyed her. She jumped slightly in an excited whinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily giggled, and stretched out her arm to pet her.
Click to expand...

She watched it and began teeing to snap at it.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What the..." Lily muttered, opening the window.
> 
> 
> 
> A small filly stuck her head through the window. http://ox.equinenow.com/equine/data/photos/463623_1.jpg(lots smaller though, like week old small)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony, who was inside at the time, saw the little foal peering into the cabin. "Wow."
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She filly eyed her. She jumped slightly in an excited whinny.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily giggled, and stretched out her arm to pet her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She watched it and began teeing to snap at it.
Click to expand...

Lily yelped and brought her hand back, staring at the foal.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What the..." Lily muttered, opening the window.
> 
> 
> 
> A small filly stuck her head through the window. http://ox.equinenow.com/equine/data/photos/463623_1.jpg(lots smaller though, like week old small)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony, who was inside at the time, saw the little foal peering into the cabin. "Wow."
Click to expand...

Lily looked over at him, and waved quickly.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

*ATTENTION*

Are there any forms or pics that anyone would like to be posted on the front page that were posted while I was gone?

(The 'ATTENTION' was only to make sure people read it, I'm not mad or nothing)


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> *ATTENTION*
> 
> Are there any forms or pics that anyone would like to be posted on the front page that were posted while I was gone?
> 
> (The 'ATTENTION' was only to make sure people read it, I'm not mad or nothing)


(Nope. Not for me anyways.  )


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily giggled, and stretched out her arm to pet her.
> 
> 
> 
> She watched it and began teeing to snap at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily yelped and brought her hand back, staring at the foal.
Click to expand...

She whinnied in delight. She saw the other human. She galloped to where he was.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Ruby: Ruby is a nice lined overo filly. Her coat is a deep silver with light patches of dapples along her back. Her long mane is a light flaxen color. Or better known as silver dapple. She has a broad band of white on her face. There are light creamy patches along her left side. She has a sweet personality. But can be a little snappy at times. (more coming later!) ( also this is the form for when she gets older!)


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She watched it and began teeing to snap at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily yelped and brought her hand back, staring at the foal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She whinnied in delight. She saw the other human. She galloped to where he was.
Click to expand...

"Er, wait!" Lily called out, standing up and chasing after her.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> *ATTENTION*
> 
> Are there any forms or pics that anyone would like to be posted on the front page that were posted while I was gone?
> 
> (The 'ATTENTION' was only to make sure people read it, I'm not mad or nothing)


I need to make a form for my llama, but so you can have it here's his picture:


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily yelped and brought her hand back, staring at the foal.
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied in delight. She saw the other human. She galloped to where he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Er, wait!" Lily called out, standing up and chasing after her.
Click to expand...

The filly looked over her shoulder as she ran. She whinnied in delight and began to run faster,


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Hey guys


Hey doorman, hows it going?


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied in delight. She saw the other human. She galloped to where he was.
> 
> 
> 
> "Er, wait!" Lily called out, standing up and chasing after her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly looked over her shoulder as she ran. She whinnied in delight and began to run faster,
Click to expand...

"Anthony! Could I have some help please!" Lily called out, stretching her arms out so she could cath the foal better.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small filly stuck her head through the window. http://ox.equinenow.com/equine/data/photos/463623_1.jpg(lots smaller though, like week old small)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony, who was inside at the time, saw the little foal peering into the cabin. "Wow."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily looked over at him, and waved quickly.
Click to expand...

He grinned. "Where'd the foal come from?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Er, wait!" Lily called out, standing up and chasing after her.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked over her shoulder as she ran. She whinnied in delight and began to run faster,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Anthony! Could I have some help please!" Lily called out, stretching her arms out so she could cath the foal better.
Click to expand...

She whinnied delightfully. Excited at her new playmates.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Er, wait!" Lily called out, standing up and chasing after her.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked over her shoulder as she ran. She whinnied in delight and began to run faster,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Anthony! Could I have some help please!" Lily called out, stretching her arms out so she could cath the foal better.
Click to expand...

(Sorry I poofed there.)

Being in the kitchen at first, he didn't notice the foal until he heard the clopping of tiny hooves. Anthony went after the foal and eventually had it cornered.


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked over her shoulder as she ran. She whinnied in delight and began to run faster,
> 
> 
> 
> "Anthony! Could I have some help please!" Lily called out, stretching her arms out so she could cath the foal better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Sorry I poofed there.)
> 
> Being in the kitchen at first, he didn't notice the foal until he heard the clopping of tiny hooves. Anthony went after the foal and eventually had it cornered.
Click to expand...

(Lol its okay.  )

Lily stopped, panting anf trying to catch her breath. "Come on, come one...." She said in a coaxing voice, holding out her hands.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Try This  site if you need ideas for a horse!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked over her shoulder as she ran. She whinnied in delight and began to run faster,
> 
> 
> 
> "Anthony! Could I have some help please!" Lily called out, stretching her arms out so she could cath the foal better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Sorry I poofed there.)
> 
> Being in the kitchen at first, he didn't notice the foal until he heard the clopping of tiny hooves. Anthony went after the foal and eventually had it cornered.
Click to expand...

She whinnied a did a small rear. she pranced delightfully


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Anthony! Could I have some help please!" Lily called out, stretching her arms out so she could cath the foal better.
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry I poofed there.)
> 
> Being in the kitchen at first, he didn't notice the foal until he heard the clopping of tiny hooves. Anthony went after the foal and eventually had it cornered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She whinnied a did a small rear. she pranced delightfully
Click to expand...

Lily moved in on her a little closer, smiling comfortingly at the small filly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry I poofed there.)
> 
> Being in the kitchen at first, he didn't notice the foal until he heard the clopping of tiny hooves. Anthony went after the foal and eventually had it cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied a did a small rear. she pranced delightfully
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily moved in on her a little closer, smiling comfortingly at the small filly.
Click to expand...

The filly cocked her head and whinnied.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied a did a small rear. she pranced delightfully
> 
> 
> 
> Lily moved in on her a little closer, smiling comfortingly at the small filly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly cocked her head and whinnied.
Click to expand...

Lily put a gentle hand upon the filly's neck, then searched for something to place on her head like a halter.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Anthony! Could I have some help please!" Lily called out, stretching her arms out so she could cath the foal better.
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry I poofed there.)
> 
> Being in the kitchen at first, he didn't notice the foal until he heard the clopping of tiny hooves. Anthony went after the foal and eventually had it cornered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She whinnied a did a small rear. she pranced delightfully
Click to expand...

He caught up with her, petting the foal's forehead soothingly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily moved in on her a little closer, smiling comfortingly at the small filly.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly cocked her head and whinnied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily put a gentle hand upon the filly's neck, then searched for something to place on her head like a halter.
Click to expand...

She cocked her head. She left lily and trotted over to Anthony. She whinnied at him.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly cocked her head and whinnied.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily put a gentle hand upon the filly's neck, then searched for something to place on her head like a halter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cocked her head. She left lily and trotted over to Anthony. She whinnied at him.
Click to expand...

"Hey there," he said silently, reaching out to pet her shoulder.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

What color would you like her in, Duck?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> What color would you like her in, Duck?


Dark pink please


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily put a gentle hand upon the filly's neck, then searched for something to place on her head like a halter.
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head. She left lily and trotted over to Anthony. She whinnied at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hey there," he said silently, reaching out to pet her shoulder.
Click to expand...

She watched his hand. She looked back at lily. She whinnied.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head. She left lily and trotted over to Anthony. She whinnied at him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey there," he said silently, reaching out to pet her shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She watched his hand. She looked back at lily. She whinnied.
Click to expand...

Lily had reached inside her room, and pulled out a small amount of rope. As she walked back towards the filly, she unraveled some of it to use as a lead.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey there," he said silently, reaching out to pet her shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> She watched his hand. She looked back at lily. She whinnied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily had reached inside her room, and pulled out a small amount of rope. As she walked back towards the filly, she unraveled some of it to use as a lead.
Click to expand...

The filly watched her


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head. She left lily and trotted over to Anthony. She whinnied at him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey there," he said silently, reaching out to pet her shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She watched his hand. She looked back at lily. She whinnied.
Click to expand...

Anthony leaned down and picked the foal up, reaching into his pocket to take out a carrot he pulled from the kitchen last minute.


----------



## chickendiva25

nvm


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey there," he said silently, reaching out to pet her shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> She watched his hand. She looked back at lily. She whinnied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anthony leaned down and picked the foal up, reaching into his pocket to take out a carrot he pulled from the kitchen last minute.
Click to expand...

She barely wayed anything. For a foal atleast. Like a newborn. She whinnied and looked at the ground.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She watched his hand. She looked back at lily. She whinnied.
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony leaned down and picked the foal up, reaching into his pocket to take out a carrot he pulled from the kitchen last minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She barely wayed anything. For a foal atleast. Like a newborn. She whinnied and looked at the ground.
Click to expand...

Lily threw the rope back into the open window, and quickly caught up next to Anthony.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She watched his hand. She looked back at lily. She whinnied.
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony leaned down and picked the foal up, reaching into his pocket to take out a carrot he pulled from the kitchen last minute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She barely wayed anything. For a foal atleast. Like a newborn. She whinnied and looked at the ground.
Click to expand...

He pet her back.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony leaned down and picked the foal up, reaching into his pocket to take out a carrot he pulled from the kitchen last minute.
> 
> 
> 
> She barely wayed anything. For a foal atleast. Like a newborn. She whinnied and looked at the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily threw the rope back into the open window, and quickly caught up next to Anthony.
Click to expand...

"What now?"


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She barely wayed anything. For a foal atleast. Like a newborn. She whinnied and looked at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily threw the rope back into the open window, and quickly caught up next to Anthony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What now?"
Click to expand...

Lily shrugged. "We should talk to Jean about this..."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She barely wayed anything. For a foal atleast. Like a newborn. She whinnied and looked at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily threw the rope back into the open window, and quickly caught up next to Anthony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What now?"
Click to expand...

She laid her head on anthonys shoulder.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily threw the rope back into the open window, and quickly caught up next to Anthony.
> 
> 
> 
> "What now?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily shrugged. "We should talk to Jean about this..."
Click to expand...

"Yeah; meanwhile we should probably find her some foal formula or a broodmare. I bet she's hungry," he said, stroking the foal's soft shoulder.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily threw the rope back into the open window, and quickly caught up next to Anthony.
> 
> 
> 
> "What now?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She laid her head on anthonys shoulder.
Click to expand...

He smiled.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ATTENTION*
> 
> Are there any forms or pics that anyone would like to be posted on the front page that were posted while I was gone?
> 
> (The 'ATTENTION' was only to make sure people read it, I'm not mad or nothing)
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make a form for my llama, but so you can have it here's his picture:
> 
> http://www.miniaturellamas.com/Breeders images/Taronga.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What now?"
> 
> 
> 
> Lily shrugged. "We should talk to Jean about this..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah; meanwhile we should probably find her some foal formula or a broodmare. I bet she's hungry," he said, stroking the foal's soft shoulder.
Click to expand...

"Okay." Lily said nodding. She walked up to the stables, which they had arrived at, and flung open the door for them to get in. Then, she searched around, trying to look for either a broodmare or a foal formula.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What now?"
> 
> 
> 
> Lily shrugged. "We should talk to Jean about this..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah; meanwhile we should probably find her some foal formula or a broodmare. I bet she's hungry," he said, stroking the foal's soft shoulder.
Click to expand...

She whinnied (horsie we need Jean)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily shrugged. "We should talk to Jean about this..."
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah; meanwhile we should probably find her some foal formula or a broodmare. I bet she's hungry," he said, stroking the foal's soft shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Okay." Lily said nodding. She walked up to the stables, which they had arrived at, and flung open the door for them to get in. Then, she searched around, trying to look for either a broodmare or a foal formula.
Click to expand...

(I will make this horse's form soon.)

A puny mini horse mare peered out of a shortened stall to Lily, her eyes glinting at the corners. She was extremely wide at the sides, an obvious broodmare.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily shrugged. "We should talk to Jean about this..."
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah; meanwhile we should probably find her some foal formula or a broodmare. I bet she's hungry," he said, stroking the foal's soft shoulder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She whinnied (horsie we need Jean)
Click to expand...

Jean appeared.

(hey Duck, is magenta ok for the foal?)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ATTENTION*
> 
> Are there any forms or pics that anyone would like to be posted on the front page that were posted while I was gone?
> 
> (The 'ATTENTION' was only to make sure people read it, I'm not mad or nothing)
> 
> 
> 
> I need to make a form for my llama, but so you can have it here's his picture:
> 
> http://www.miniaturellamas.com/Breeders images/Taronga.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah; meanwhile we should probably find her some foal formula or a broodmare. I bet she's hungry," he said, stroking the foal's soft shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied (horsie we need Jean)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean appeared.
> 
> (hey Duck, is magenta ok for the foal?)
Click to expand...

(yep and they are in the stable)


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah; meanwhile we should probably find her some foal formula or a broodmare. I bet she's hungry," he said, stroking the foal's soft shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay." Lily said nodding. She walked up to the stables, which they had arrived at, and flung open the door for them to get in. Then, she searched around, trying to look for either a broodmare or a foal formula.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I will make this horse's form soon.)
> 
> A puny mini horse mare peered out of a shortened stall to Lily, her eyes glinting at the corners. She was extremely wide at the sides, an obvious broodmare.
Click to expand...

"Oh, she'll work..." Lily said, stopping in shock at the sight of the pony. "Hey Anthony, I found a brood mare!" Lily called to him.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah; meanwhile we should probably find her some foal formula or a broodmare. I bet she's hungry," he said, stroking the foal's soft shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay." Lily said nodding. She walked up to the stables, which they had arrived at, and flung open the door for them to get in. Then, she searched around, trying to look for either a broodmare or a foal formula.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I will make this horse's form soon.)
> 
> A puny mini horse mare peered out of a shortened stall to Lily, her eyes glinting at the corners. She was extremely wide at the sides, an obvious broodmare.
Click to expand...

The filly whinnied


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Okay." Lily said nodding. She walked up to the stables, which they had arrived at, and flung open the door for them to get in. Then, she searched around, trying to look for either a broodmare or a foal formula.
> 
> 
> 
> (I will make this horse's form soon.)
> 
> A puny mini horse mare peered out of a shortened stall to Lily, her eyes glinting at the corners. She was extremely wide at the sides, an obvious broodmare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh, she'll work..." Lily said, stopping in shock at the sight of the pony. "Hey Anthony, I found a brood mare!" Lily called to him.
Click to expand...

"Great. Now all we need to do is get her to nurse," he called back.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied (horsie we need Jean)
> 
> 
> 
> Jean appeared.
> 
> (hey Duck, is magenta ok for the foal?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (yep and they are in the stable)
Click to expand...

Jean appeared in the stable.
(the collage of the foal is for Ruby, right? The pic doesn't look very silver :/ )


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I will make this horse's form soon.)
> 
> A puny mini horse mare peered out of a shortened stall to Lily, her eyes glinting at the corners. She was extremely wide at the sides, an obvious broodmare.
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, she'll work..." Lily said, stopping in shock at the sight of the pony. "Hey Anthony, I found a brood mare!" Lily called to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Great. Now all we need to do is get her to nurse," he called back.
Click to expand...

Lily nodded and opened the stall door cautiously. "Hey there..." She said sweetly to the mare.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean appeared.
> 
> (hey Duck, is magenta ok for the foal?)
> 
> 
> 
> (yep and they are in the stable)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean appeared in the stable.
> (the collage of the foal is for Ruby, right? The pic doesn't look very silver :/ )
Click to expand...

(she hasn't shedded yet. When she sheds to her adult fur she will be silver)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, she'll work..." Lily said, stopping in shock at the sight of the pony. "Hey Anthony, I found a brood mare!" Lily called to him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Great. Now all we need to do is get her to nurse," he called back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily nodded and opened the stall door cautiously. "Hey there..." She said sweetly to the mare.
Click to expand...

She whinnied.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yep and they are in the stable)
> 
> 
> 
> Jean appeared in the stable.
> (the collage of the foal is for Ruby, right? The pic doesn't look very silver :/ )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (she hasn't shedded yet. When she sheds to her adult fur she will be silver)
Click to expand...

Jean waited.
(ah)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean appeared in the stable.
> (the collage of the foal is for Ruby, right? The pic doesn't look very silver :/ )
> 
> 
> 
> (she hasn't shedded yet. When she sheds to her adult fur she will be silver)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean waited.
> (ah)
Click to expand...

The filly looked through anthonys thick hair at her. She whinnied.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie waited on the edge of the field for Jake. She sat atop firefly.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she hasn't shedded yet. When she sheds to her adult fur she will be silver)
> 
> 
> 
> Jean waited.
> (ah)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly looked through anthonys thick hair at her. She whinnied.
Click to expand...

Anthony stroked the filly's neck.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she hasn't shedded yet. When she sheds to her adult fur she will be silver)
> 
> 
> 
> Jean waited.
> (ah)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly looked through anthonys thick hair at her. She whinnied.
Click to expand...

"What is going on, anyone?" she asked


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie waited on the edge of the field for Jake. She sat atop firefly.


Jake rode up on Ginger. "Hey, sorry it took me so long" he said.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean waited.
> (ah)
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked through anthonys thick hair at her. She whinnied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What is going on, anyone?" she asked
Click to expand...

Lily walked up to Jean, the brood mare in tow behind with a lead clipped onto her halter. "I found a stray foal."


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean waited.
> (ah)
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked through anthonys thick hair at her. She whinnied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What is going on, anyone?" she asked
Click to expand...

Anthony jumped slightly, not noticing Jean. He turned around and revealed the young filly in his arms. "We found a wandering foal."


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked through anthonys thick hair at her. She whinnied.
> 
> 
> 
> "What is going on, anyone?" she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily walked up to Jean, the brood mare in tow behind with a lead clipped onto her halter. "I found a stray foal."
Click to expand...

"And I see you have found a broodmare, good" she said.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked through anthonys thick hair at her. She whinnied.
> 
> 
> 
> "What is going on, anyone?" she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily walked up to Jean, the brood mare in tow behind with a lead clipped onto her halter. "I found a stray foal."
Click to expand...

The tiny broodmare whinnied at the filly lovingly.

This is her, just much wider in the sides at the time.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie waited on the edge of the field for Jake. She sat atop firefly.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake rode up on Ginger. "Hey, sorry it took me so long" he said.
Click to expand...

"it's ok" she said turning fire around


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What is going on, anyone?" she asked
> 
> 
> 
> Lily walked up to Jean, the brood mare in tow behind with a lead clipped onto her halter. "I found a stray foal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tiny broodmare whinnied at the filly lovingly.
> 
> This is her, just much wider in the sides at the time.
> http://web.ecomplanet.com/SIPH4517/ServerContent/MyCustomImages/SIPH4517CustomImage5961466.jpg
Click to expand...

She cocked her head and snuggled deeper into anthony.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie waited on the edge of the field for Jake. She sat atop firefly.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake rode up on Ginger. "Hey, sorry it took me so long" he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "it's ok" she said turning fire around
Click to expand...

"Where to?" he asked


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily walked up to Jean, the brood mare in tow behind with a lead clipped onto her halter. "I found a stray foal."
> 
> 
> 
> The tiny broodmare whinnied at the filly lovingly.
> 
> This is her, just much wider in the sides at the time.
> http://web.ecomplanet.com/SIPH4517/ServerContent/MyCustomImages/SIPH4517CustomImage5961466.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cocked her head and snuggled deeper into anthony.
Click to expand...

"It's okay," he said before kneeling down so both the mare and foal could meet eachother.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What is going on, anyone?" she asked
> 
> 
> 
> Lily walked up to Jean, the brood mare in tow behind with a lead clipped onto her halter. "I found a stray foal."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The tiny broodmare whinnied at the filly lovingly.
> 
> This is her, just much wider in the sides at the time.
> http://web.ecomplanet.com/SIPH4517/ServerContent/MyCustomImages/SIPH4517CustomImage5961466.jpg
Click to expand...

Aw!  If you go on facebook and look up Rocking Rebel Rider 4-H club, one of the pics will have a paint mini named Bean in it. We taped paper with body parts written on it on him. He left us a present on the floor.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake rode up on Ginger. "Hey, sorry it took me so long" he said.
> 
> 
> 
> "it's ok" she said turning fire around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Where to?" he asked
Click to expand...

"I don't care" (I gtg soon so I can get up early for first day o school :/ when I do leave I will probably be back at around 3)


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tiny broodmare whinnied at the filly lovingly.
> 
> This is her, just much wider in the sides at the time.
> http://web.ecomplanet.com/SIPH4517/ServerContent/MyCustomImages/SIPH4517CustomImage5961466.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head and snuggled deeper into anthony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It's okay," he said before kneeling down so both the mare and foal could meet eachother.
Click to expand...

She looked at the mare "who ware woo?"


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily walked up to Jean, the brood mare in tow behind with a lead clipped onto her halter. "I found a stray foal."
> 
> 
> 
> The tiny broodmare whinnied at the filly lovingly.
> 
> This is her, just much wider in the sides at the time.
> http://web.ecomplanet.com/SIPH4517/ServerContent/MyCustomImages/SIPH4517CustomImage5961466.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw!  If you go on facebook and look up Rocking Rebel Rider 4-H club, one of the pics will have a paint mini named Bean in it. We taped paper with body parts written on it on him. He left us a present on the floor.
Click to expand...

 Cute.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "it's ok" she said turning fire around
> 
> 
> 
> "Where to?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I don't care" (I gtg soon so I can get up early for first day o school :/ when I do leave I will probably be back at around 3)
Click to expand...

"trails" he said starting off.
( I will be lonely)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tiny broodmare whinnied at the filly lovingly.
> 
> This is her, just much wider in the sides at the time.
> http://web.ecomplanet.com/SIPH4517/ServerContent/MyCustomImages/SIPH4517CustomImage5961466.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Aw!  If you go on facebook and look up Rocking Rebel Rider 4-H club, one of the pics will have a paint mini named Bean in it. We taped paper with body parts written on it on him. He left us a present on the floor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute.
Click to expand...

IKR?


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head and snuggled deeper into anthony.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's okay," he said before kneeling down so both the mare and foal could meet eachother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at the mare "who ware woo?"
Click to expand...

She stepped closer and nuzzled the foal. "Pixi, your mother," the mare said sweetly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Where to?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't care" (I gtg soon so I can get up early for first day o school :/ when I do leave I will probably be back at around 3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trails" he said starting off.
> ( I will be lonely)
Click to expand...

( sorry)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't care" (I gtg soon so I can get up early for first day o school :/ when I do leave I will probably be back at around 3)
> 
> 
> 
> "trails" he said starting off.
> ( I will be lonely)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ( sorry)
Click to expand...

(its ok, i need to focus more on school too)


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's okay," he said before kneeling down so both the mare and foal could meet eachother.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at the mare "who ware woo?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stepped closer and nuzzled the foal. "Pixi, your mother," the mare said sweetly.
Click to expand...

She cocked her head slighty "shwe mwy mwomwie" she said reaching her nose toward lily


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at the mare "who ware woo?"
> 
> 
> 
> She stepped closer and nuzzled the foal. "Pixi, your mother," the mare said sweetly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cocked her head slighty "shwe mwy mwomwie" she said reaching her nose toward lily
Click to expand...

Lily giggled, not really understanding why the filly put her nose to her hand. She began to stroke her neck kindly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't care" (I gtg soon so I can get up early for first day o school :/ when I do leave I will probably be back at around 3)
> 
> 
> 
> "trails" he said starting off.
> ( I will be lonely)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ( sorry)
Click to expand...

She started fire into a gallop quickly passing him "bye Jake!" she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stepped closer and nuzzled the foal. "Pixi, your mother," the mare said sweetly.
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head slighty "shwe mwy mwomwie" she said reaching her nose toward lily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily giggled, not really understanding why the filly put her nose to her hand. She began to stroke her neck kindly.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "trails" he said starting off.
> ( I will be lonely)
> 
> 
> 
> ( sorry)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She started fire into a gallop quickly passing him "bye Jake!" she said
Click to expand...

He gave a quiet command to Ginger and she burst out ahead of Firefly.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Sorry Zinnia, I can't get your pic to work. :/ BYC and BYH are so complicated when it comes to pics.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( sorry)
> 
> 
> 
> She started fire into a gallop quickly passing him "bye Jake!" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He gave a quiet command to Ginger and she burst out ahead of Firefly.
Click to expand...

She moved into a position a jockey would and urged her faster. Fire fly began to pull ahead.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stepped closer and nuzzled the foal. "Pixi, your mother," the mare said sweetly.
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head slighty "shwe mwy mwomwie" she said reaching her nose toward lily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily giggled, not really understanding why the filly put her nose to her hand. She began to stroke her neck kindly.
Click to expand...

Zin


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She started fire into a gallop quickly passing him "bye Jake!" she said
> 
> 
> 
> He gave a quiet command to Ginger and she burst out ahead of Firefly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She moved into a position a jockey would and urged her faster. Fire fly began to pull ahead.
Click to expand...

Ginger flew ahead, being much faster by nature.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at the mare "who ware woo?"
> 
> 
> 
> She stepped closer and nuzzled the foal. "Pixi, your mother," the mare said sweetly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cocked her head slighty "shwe mwy mwomwie" she said reaching her nose toward lily
Click to expand...

"Mmmhhhmmm," she said.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Sorry Zinnia, I can't get your pic to work. :/ BYC and BYH are so complicated when it comes to pics.


NoooooooooooO!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gave a quiet command to Ginger and she burst out ahead of Firefly.
> 
> 
> 
> She moved into a position a jockey would and urged her faster. Fire fly began to pull ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger flew ahead, being much faster by nature.
Click to expand...

A draft against a reining mare. 

She turned and headed toward a large clearing


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She moved into a position a jockey would and urged her faster. Fire fly began to pull ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger flew ahead, being much faster by nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A draft against a reining mare.
> 
> She turned and headed toward a large clearing
Click to expand...

Have you ever seen a Gypsy Vanner run? They are like lightning! Super fast!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stepped closer and nuzzled the foal. "Pixi, your mother," the mare said sweetly.
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head slighty "shwe mwy mwomwie" she said reaching her nose toward lily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Mmmhhhmmm," she said.
Click to expand...

She began wriggleing. Trying to get out of his arms. She slipped out and headed toward lily.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Zinnia, I can't get your pic to work. :/ BYC and BYH are so complicated when it comes to pics.
> 
> 
> 
> NoooooooooooO!
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cocked her head slighty "shwe mwy mwomwie" she said reaching her nose toward lily
> 
> 
> 
> "Mmmhhhmmm," she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She began wriggleing. Trying to get out of his arms. She slipped out and headed toward lily.
Click to expand...

Lily watched the filly curiously, pulling a soft white cotton jacket over her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger flew ahead, being much faster by nature.
> 
> 
> 
> A draft against a reining mare.
> 
> She turned and headed toward a large clearing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever seen a Gypsy Vanner run? They are like lightning! Super fast!
Click to expand...

(quarter horses can run up to 60 mph in short bursts)

She got to the clearing and slid off her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mmmhhhmmm," she said.
> 
> 
> 
> She began wriggleing. Trying to get out of his arms. She slipped out and headed toward lily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily watched the filly curiously, pulling a soft white cotton jacket over her.
Click to expand...

The filly whinnied and began to investigate the stall.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A draft against a reining mare.
> 
> She turned and headed toward a large clearing
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a Gypsy Vanner run? They are like lightning! Super fast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (quarter horses can run up to 60 mph in short bursts)
> 
> She got to the clearing and slid off her.
Click to expand...

(again, vanners run REALLY fast)
Jake stopped her and slid forward over her neck, landing on his feet.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a Gypsy Vanner run? They are like lightning! Super fast!
> 
> 
> 
> (quarter horses can run up to 60 mph in short bursts)
> 
> She got to the clearing and slid off her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (again, vanners run REALLY fast)
> Jake stopped her and slid forward over her neck, landing on his feet.
Click to expand...

She rolled her eyes "show off" there was a large sparkling pond.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (quarter horses can run up to 60 mph in short bursts)
> 
> She got to the clearing and slid off her.
> 
> 
> 
> (again, vanners run REALLY fast)
> Jake stopped her and slid forward over her neck, landing on his feet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She rolled her eyes "show off" there was a large sparkling pond.
Click to expand...

Jake stripped his shirt and jumped in.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She began wriggleing. Trying to get out of his arms. She slipped out and headed toward lily.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily watched the filly curiously, pulling a soft white cotton jacket over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly whinnied and began to investigate the stall.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (again, vanners run REALLY fast)
> Jake stopped her and slid forward over her neck, landing on his feet.
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes "show off" there was a large sparkling pond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake stripped his shirt and jumped in.
Click to expand...

She took off her shirt revealing her black bikini. She laughed and jumped in (five more minutes.....)


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She began wriggleing. Trying to get out of his arms. She slipped out and headed toward lily.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily watched the filly curiously, pulling a soft white cotton jacket over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly whinnied and began to investigate the stall.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes "show off" there was a large sparkling pond.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake stripped his shirt and jumped in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She took off her shirt revealing her black bikini. She laughed and jumped in (five more minutes.....)
Click to expand...

He swam up be hind her and poured water on her head.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily watched the filly curiously, pulling a soft white cotton jacket over her.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly whinnied and began to investigate the stall.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lily smiled, and knelt down beside her. The sweater's sleeves came down and covered half her hand as if it were too big, but it wasn't too large for her, nor too long. She stroked the filly's side.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake stripped his shirt and jumped in.
> 
> 
> 
> She took off her shirt revealing her black bikini. She laughed and jumped in (five more minutes.....)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He swam up be hind her and poured water on her head.
Click to expand...

She turned around. Her face was scrunched up in a fake rage. "you" she growled.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly whinnied and began to investigate the stall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily smiled, and knelt down beside her. The sweater's sleeves came down and covered half her hand as if it were too big, but it wasn't too large for her, nor too long. She stroked the filly's side.
Click to expand...

The filly plopped down in the corner of the stall. She laid her head out flat.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She took off her shirt revealing her black bikini. She laughed and jumped in (five more minutes.....)
> 
> 
> 
> He swam up be hind her and poured water on her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She turned around. Her face was scrunched up in a fake rage. "you" she growled.
Click to expand...

"Not me" he said smiling and diving under.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He swam up be hind her and poured water on her head.
> 
> 
> 
> She turned around. Her face was scrunched up in a fake rage. "you" she growled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Not me" he said smiling and diving under.
Click to expand...

She held her breath and slowly sank. She watched Jake laughing. ( gtg bye)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She turned around. Her face was scrunched up in a fake rage. "you" she growled.
> 
> 
> 
> "Not me" he said smiling and diving under.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She held her breath and slowly sank. She watched Jake laughing. ( gtg bye)
Click to expand...

Bye! See ya tomorrow!


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smiled, and knelt down beside her. The sweater's sleeves came down and covered half her hand as if it were too big, but it wasn't too large for her, nor too long. She stroked the filly's side.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly plopped down in the corner of the stall. She laid her head out flat.
Click to expand...

Lily let her rest, so she walked quietly out of the stall and shut the door.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Where to?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't care" (I gtg soon so I can get up early for first day o school :/ when I do leave I will probably be back at around 3)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "trails" he said starting off.
> ( I will be lonely)
Click to expand...

i'm here for u


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

What do y'all think? Which one of these should Bell be?

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





Help! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't care" (I gtg soon so I can get up early for first day o school :/ when I do leave I will probably be back at around 3)
> 
> 
> 
> "trails" he said starting off.
> ( I will be lonely)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm here for u
Click to expand...

Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## manybirds

It didn't take long for Elizabeth to make it to the lake, she drove much faster than the average girl. she pulled into the lake parking lot. she looked at adam 'u ready' she asked. she hopped out of the truck and started walking toward the lake


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "trails" he said starting off.
> ( I will be lonely)
> 
> 
> 
> i'm here for u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

 hopefully my mom homeschools me again. we're still not sure. r u homeschooled or PS


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Jean hooked the truck up to the trailer and pulled away.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm here for u
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully my mom homeschools me again. we're still not sure. r u homeschooled or PS
Click to expand...

Homeschooled!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Are you gonna reply to my awesome pics?


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully my mom homeschools me again. we're still not sure. r u homeschooled or PS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Homeschooled!
Click to expand...

i really hope i'm going to be!! pray for me and wish me luck


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> It didn't take long for Elizabeth to make it to the lake, she drove much faster than the average girl. she pulled into the lake parking lot. she looked at adam 'u ready' she asked. she hopped out of the truck and started walking toward the lake


----------



## manybirds

i should go pretty quick


----------



## manybirds

i don't want to make my mom mad. i'm going in like 5 min


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Which pic should I use for my Gypsy Vanner stallion Fever?

#1






#2





#3


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully my mom homeschools me again. we're still not sure. r u homeschooled or PS
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschooled!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i really hope i'm going to be!! pray for me and wish me luck
Click to expand...

I will!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> i don't want to make my mom mad. i'm going in like 5 min


Aw, darn.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't want to make my mom mad. i'm going in like 5 min
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, darn.
Click to expand...

she's watching a movie now so i think i have a little time!

(p.s adam and elizabeth went to a lake u should come)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't want to make my mom mad. i'm going in like 5 min
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, darn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she's watching a movie now so i think i have a little time!
> 
> (p.s adam and elizabeth went to a lake u should come)
Click to expand...

I don't have anybody to bring. Do you have no opinion whatsoever on my pics?


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, darn.
> 
> 
> 
> she's watching a movie now so i think i have a little time!
> 
> (p.s adam and elizabeth went to a lake u should come)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have anybody to bring. Do you have no opinion whatsoever on my pics?
Click to expand...

the vanners let me see............hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## manybirds

#2


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

g2g, mothers orders, Bye!


----------



## manybirds

How do u post pics????????????? i really want to show u what zippy looks like and taylor and elizabeth.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> #2


the palominos or the greys?


----------



## manybirds

good night


----------



## equinehugger3

Dx I could use prayers, too! :/


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> How do u post pics????????????? i really want to show u what zippy looks like and taylor and elizabeth.


You right click on a pic and press save as and you save it under a name you can remember. Then you scroll up to the menu bar of BYH or BYC and click uploads. You then click browse and find your pic that you saved and open it. Then click submit. Then it will give you a little pic, under it will be either image or thumbnail (thunbnail is tiny so don't choose it). Click image, copy and paste it in a post.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Dx I could use prayers, too! :/


I praid for you last night too!


----------



## the fisherman

Hey guys


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Dx I could use prayers, too! :/


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Hey guys


Hey doorman.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Immmmmmmm baccccckcckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Horse! You on!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Immmmmmmm baccccckcckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Horse! You on!


Yes! look at the front page!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Which pic should I use for my Gypsy Vanner stallion Fever?

#1






#2





#3


----------



## DuckLover2399

#1 and what on the front page?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

What do y'all think? Which one of these should Bell be?

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





Help! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Nvm I found it. Didja get bored today or something?  8.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> #1 and what on the front page?


You don't see them?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1 and what on the front page?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see them?
Click to expand...

Look above didja get my pm?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Nvm I found it. Didja get bored today or something?  8.


No, I, I didn't get bored! Pshaw! *scratches back of head*


----------



## chickendiva25

For Fever:
#2

For Bell:
#6


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She turned around. Her face was scrunched up in a fake rage. "you" she growled.
> 
> 
> 
> "Not me" he said smiling and diving under.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She held her breath and slowly sank. She watched Jake laughing.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1 and what on the front page?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look above didja get my pm?
Click to expand...

Ya, you don't like Evander anymore? He can argue with Fever.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not me" he said smiling and diving under.
> 
> 
> 
> She held her breath and slowly sank. She watched Jake laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jake disappeared underneath the surface.


----------



## DuckLover2399

The filly awoke. Her chestnut baby fur appered golden in the afternoon sun. She got up and shook the yellow straw from her coat. She walked toward the stall door. She stuck her small snot through the thick bars. It barely fit. She whinnied her small whinny.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> For Fever:
> #2
> 
> For Bell:
> #6


Thanks Diva! Did you see the front page?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see them?
> 
> 
> 
> Look above didja get my pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, you don't like Evander anymore? He can argue with Fever.
Click to expand...

Na. He is kinda boring since he cant march around being the only one not bred lol. So what do ya say about the pm?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She held her breath and slowly sank. She watched Jake laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake disappeared underneath the surface.
Click to expand...

She looked despritaly into the water.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

duck, are you gonna vote?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look above didja get my pm?
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, you don't like Evander anymore? He can argue with Fever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Na. He is kinda boring since he cant march around being the only one not bred lol. So what do ya say about the pm?
Click to expand...

Are you going to sell evander and buy another horse?


----------



## DuckLover2399

#2 for fever 

#8 for bell


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake disappeared underneath the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked despritaly into the water.
Click to expand...

There was no visible movement.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, you don't like Evander anymore? He can argue with Fever.
> 
> 
> 
> Na. He is kinda boring since he cant march around being the only one not bred lol. So what do ya say about the pm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to sell evander and buy another horse?
Click to expand...

I was gonna have Jean sell evander and her buy another stallion. That ok?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> #2 for fever
> 
> #8 for bell


Thanks!


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> The filly awoke. Her chestnut baby fur appered golden in the afternoon sun. She got up and shook the yellow straw from her coat. She walked toward the stall door. She stuck her small snot through the thick bars. It barely fit. She whinnied her small whinny.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Fever:
> #2
> 
> For Bell:
> #6
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Diva! Did you see the front page?
Click to expand...

I saw the new people added. Is that what you mean?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na. He is kinda boring since he cant march around being the only one not bred lol. So what do ya say about the pm?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to sell evander and buy another horse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was gonna have Jean sell evander and her buy another stallion. That ok?
Click to expand...

yeah


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Fever:
> #2
> 
> For Bell:
> #6
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Diva! Did you see the front page?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the new people added. Is that what you mean?
Click to expand...

No, the trails.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to sell evander and buy another horse?
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna have Jean sell evander and her buy another stallion. That ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah
Click to expand...

Yes!


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly awoke. Her chestnut baby fur appered golden in the afternoon sun. She got up and shook the yellow straw from her coat. She walked toward the stall door. She stuck her small snot through the thick bars. It barely fit. She whinnied her small whinny.
Click to expand...

Lily walked quietly into the stables, her leather boots clonking on the hard suraface. Her plain jeans were ripped up slightly at the bottoms, from dragging on the ground slightly over her feet. Her brown western shirt was tied under her chest, with a plain white tank top underneath it. Her cute side braids hopped up and down slightly as she walked towards the filly's stall, carrying a large bottle for her to feed from.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Diva! Did you see the front page?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the new people added. Is that what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the trails.
Click to expand...

Trails! I must go see....


----------



## DuckLover2399

The phone rang. It echoed through the large house. The man on the other end paced. The giant black stallion stood beside him.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly awoke. Her chestnut baby fur appered golden in the afternoon sun. She got up and shook the yellow straw from her coat. She walked toward the stall door. She stuck her small snot through the thick bars. It barely fit. She whinnied her small whinny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily walked quietly into the stables, her leather boots clonking on the hard suraface. Her plain jeans were ripped up slightly at the bottoms, from dragging on the ground slightly over her feet. Her brown western shirt was tied under her chest, with a plain white tank top underneath it. Her cute side braids hopped up and down slightly as she walked towards the filly's stall, carrying a large bottle for her to feed from.
Click to expand...

The filly prances up and down. Her soft muzzled moved in an up and down motion. She whinnied when she saw lily.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> The phone rang. It echoed through the large house. The man on the other end paced. The giant black stallion stood beside him.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake disappeared underneath the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked despritaly into the water.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily walked quietly into the stables, her leather boots clonking on the hard suraface. Her plain jeans were ripped up slightly at the bottoms, from dragging on the ground slightly over her feet. Her brown western shirt was tied under her chest, with a plain white tank top underneath it. Her cute side braids hopped up and down slightly as she walked towards the filly's stall, carrying a large bottle for her to feed from.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly prances up and down. Her soft muzzled moved in an up and down motion. She whinnied when she saw lily.
Click to expand...

Lily smiled and laughed quietly, opening the stall door and walking inside. She knelt down and eased the bottle up to the filly's muzzled, stroking her neck.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> The phone rang. It echoed through the large house. The man on the other end paced. The giant black stallion stood beside him.


Jean picked up the phone "Hello?" she said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake disappeared underneath the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked despritaly into the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

i answered already.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake disappeared underneath the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked despritaly into the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no visible movement.
Click to expand...

She crawled out of the water


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phone rang. It echoed through the large house. The man on the other end paced. The giant black stallion stood beside him.
> 
> 
> 
> Jean picked up the phone "Hello?" she said
Click to expand...

"eh yes mrs.McCoy" "I was wondering if you were interested in this stallion" he paused "His name is moorlands totilas. Have you heard of him"


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily walked quietly into the stables, her leather boots clonking on the hard suraface. Her plain jeans were ripped up slightly at the bottoms, from dragging on the ground slightly over her feet. Her brown western shirt was tied under her chest, with a plain white tank top underneath it. Her cute side braids hopped up and down slightly as she walked towards the filly's stall, carrying a large bottle for her to feed from.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly prances up and down. Her soft muzzled moved in an up and down motion. She whinnied when she saw lily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily smiled and laughed quietly, opening the stall door and walking inside. She knelt down and eased the bottle up to the filly's muzzled, stroking her neck.
Click to expand...

She cautiously suckled


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phone rang. It echoed through the large house. The man on the other end paced. The giant black stallion stood beside him.
> 
> 
> 
> Jean picked up the phone "Hello?" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "eh yes mrs.McCoy" "I was wondering if you were interested in this stallion" he paused "His name is moorlands totilas. Have you heard of him"
Click to expand...

"Yes, i have" she said


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly prances up and down. Her soft muzzled moved in an up and down motion. She whinnied when she saw lily.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smiled and laughed quietly, opening the stall door and walking inside. She knelt down and eased the bottle up to the filly's muzzled, stroking her neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cautiously suckled
Click to expand...

Lily stroked her happily, watching the small filly intently with her large, bright green eyes.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked despritaly into the water.
> 
> 
> 
> There was no visible movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She crawled out of the water
Click to expand...

Jake tickled one of her feet underwater.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no visible movement.
> 
> 
> 
> She crawled out of the water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake tickled one of her feet underwater.
Click to expand...

"Jake!" she screamed sinking back.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smiled and laughed quietly, opening the stall door and walking inside. She knelt down and eased the bottle up to the filly's muzzled, stroking her neck.
> 
> 
> 
> She cautiously suckled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily stroked her happily, watching the small filly intently with her large, bright green eyes.
Click to expand...

The filly snorted milk out of her nose.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean picked up the phone "Hello?" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "eh yes mrs.McCoy" "I was wondering if you were interested in this stallion" he paused "His name is moorlands totilas. Have you heard of him"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yes, i have" she said
Click to expand...

"would you be interested in him?"


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cautiously suckled
> 
> 
> 
> Lily stroked her happily, watching the small filly intently with her large, bright green eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly snorted milk out of her nose.
Click to expand...

Lily laughed, wiping milk off of her nose.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "eh yes mrs.McCoy" "I was wondering if you were interested in this stallion" he paused "His name is moorlands totilas. Have you heard of him"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, i have" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "would you be interested in him?"
Click to expand...

"I might" she said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She crawled out of the water
> 
> 
> 
> Jake tickled one of her feet underwater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jake!" she screamed sinking back.
Click to expand...

The water began to bubble and Jake burst out.


----------



## DuckLover2399

S


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake tickled one of her feet underwater.
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake!" she screamed sinking back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The water began to bubble and Jake burst out.
Click to expand...

"Jake!" she yelled pericingly she ran out toward the woods


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, i have" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "would you be interested in him?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I might" she said
Click to expand...

"when could i get an awnser?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily stroked her happily, watching the small filly intently with her large, bright green eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly snorted milk out of her nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily laughed, wiping milk off of her nose.
Click to expand...

The filly cocked her head finishing the last of the bottle


----------



## DuckLover2399

MoorLand's Totilas: Toto as he is called is a very interesting stallion. He is a 17.1 hand Trakehner stallion. His pitch black color glints in the show ring his piercingly white socks are bright making him stand out. His thick black mane and tail are cut for the many shows he attends. The small star on his head is almost veiled by his long black bangs. He is very broad and stands like a draft. His huge muscles ripple under iis fine coat in the ring. His blood lines are one of the most wanted in the world. He currently hold the world record for the amount of points made in dressage. Which would be a whooping 90! He is also extrodinary at jumping too! He was born in the Netherlands and sired one foal there. He was imported to the united states at a fairly young age. His personality is sweet and loving, but you have to remember he is a stallion. He does not take much to control though. Tame enough to let children ride him.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake!" she screamed sinking back.
> 
> 
> 
> The water began to bubble and Jake burst out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jake!" she yelled pericingly she ran out toward the woods
Click to expand...

Jake slid out of the water.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water began to bubble and Jake burst out.
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake!" she yelled pericingly she ran out toward the woods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake slid out of the water.
Click to expand...

She ran into the woods


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake!" she yelled pericingly she ran out toward the woods
> 
> 
> 
> Jake slid out of the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She ran into the woods
Click to expand...

Jake ran after her.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "would you be interested in him?"
> 
> 
> 
> "I might" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "when could i get an awnser?"
Click to expand...

"depends" she said slyly


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake slid out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> She ran into the woods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake ran after her.
Click to expand...

She sat on a log shivering.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I might" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "when could i get an awnser?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "depends" she said slyly
Click to expand...

"why?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> http://www3.ridsport.se/ImageVaultFiles/id_19158/cf_559/st_edited/2cmIBKq5EXc4y6ueiDCk.jpg
> 
> MoorLand's Totilas: Toto as he is called is a very interesting stallion. He is a 17.1 hand Trakehner stallion. His pitch black color glints in the show ring his piercingly white socks are bright making him stand out. His thick black mane and tail are cut for the many shows he attends. The small star on his head is almost veiled by his long black bangs. He is very broad and stands like a draft. His huge muscles ripple under iis fine coat in the ring. His blood lines are one of the most wanted in the world. He currently hold the world record for the amount of points made in dressage. Which would be a whooping 90! He is also extrodinary at jumping too! He was born in the Netherlands and sired one foal there. He was imported to the united states at a fairly young age. His personality is sweet and loving, but you have to remember he is a stallion. He does not take much to control though. Tame enough to let children ride him.


Added! I have to leave soon.


----------



## DuckLover2399

(hey can you put this one up? I edited it a little lol. Take evader off btw) 






MoorLand's Totilas: Toto as he is called is a very interesting stallion. He is a Massive 17.1 hand Trakehner stallion. His pitch black color glints in the show ring his piercingly white socks are bright making him stand out. His thick black mane and tail are cut for the many shows he attends. The small star on his head is almost veiled by his long black bangs. He is very broad and stands like a draft. His huge muscles ripple under iis fine coat in the ring. His blood lines are one of the most wanted in the world. He currently hold the world record for the amount of points made in dressage. Which would be a whooping 90! He is also extrodinary at jumping too! He was born in the Netherlands and sired one foal there. He was imported to the united states at a fairly young age. His personality is sweet and loving, but you have to remember he is a stallion. He does not take much to control though. Tame enough to let children ride him.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "when could i get an awnser?"
> 
> 
> 
> "depends" she said slyly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "why?"
Click to expand...

"On the price" she said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> (hey can you put this one up? I edited it a little lol. Take evader off btw)
> http://www3.ridsport.se/ImageVaultFiles/id_19158/cf_559/st_edited/2cmIBKq5EXc4y6ueiDCk.jpg
> 
> MoorLand's Totilas: Toto as he is called is a very interesting stallion. He is a Massive 17.1 hand Trakehner stallion. His pitch black color glints in the show ring his piercingly white socks are bright making him stand out. His thick black mane and tail are cut for the many shows he attends. The small star on his head is almost veiled by his long black bangs. He is very broad and stands like a draft. His huge muscles ripple under iis fine coat in the ring. His blood lines are one of the most wanted in the world. He currently hold the world record for the amount of points made in dressage. Which would be a whooping 90! He is also extrodinary at jumping too! He was born in the Netherlands and sired one foal there. He was imported to the united states at a fairly young age. His personality is sweet and loving, but you have to remember he is a stallion. He does not take much to control though. Tame enough to let children ride him.


Added, i will be leaving soon. :/


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "depends" she said slyly
> 
> 
> 
> "why?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "On the price" she said
Click to expand...

"he is priced at 7 million"


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hey can you put this one up? I edited it a little lol. Take evader off btw)
> http://www3.ridsport.se/ImageVaultFiles/id_19158/cf_559/st_edited/2cmIBKq5EXc4y6ueiDCk.jpg
> 
> MoorLand's Totilas: Toto as he is called is a very interesting stallion. He is a Massive 17.1 hand Trakehner stallion. His pitch black color glints in the show ring his piercingly white socks are bright making him stand out. His thick black mane and tail are cut for the many shows he attends. The small star on his head is almost veiled by his long black bangs. He is very broad and stands like a draft. His huge muscles ripple under iis fine coat in the ring. His blood lines are one of the most wanted in the world. He currently hold the world record for the amount of points made in dressage. Which would be a whooping 90! He is also extrodinary at jumping too! He was born in the Netherlands and sired one foal there. He was imported to the united states at a fairly young age. His personality is sweet and loving, but you have to remember he is a stallion. He does not take much to control though. Tame enough to let children ride him.
> 
> 
> 
> Added, i will be leaving soon. :/
Click to expand...

Whhyyyyyyy?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hey can you put this one up? I edited it a little lol. Take evader off btw)
> http://www3.ridsport.se/ImageVaultFiles/id_19158/cf_559/st_edited/2cmIBKq5EXc4y6ueiDCk.jpg
> 
> MoorLand's Totilas: Toto as he is called is a very interesting stallion. He is a Massive 17.1 hand Trakehner stallion. His pitch black color glints in the show ring his piercingly white socks are bright making him stand out. His thick black mane and tail are cut for the many shows he attends. The small star on his head is almost veiled by his long black bangs. He is very broad and stands like a draft. His huge muscles ripple under iis fine coat in the ring. His blood lines are one of the most wanted in the world. He currently hold the world record for the amount of points made in dressage. Which would be a whooping 90! He is also extrodinary at jumping too! He was born in the Netherlands and sired one foal there. He was imported to the united states at a fairly young age. His personality is sweet and loving, but you have to remember he is a stallion. He does not take much to control though. Tame enough to let children ride him.
> 
> 
> 
> Added, i will be leaving soon. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whhyyyyyyy?
Click to expand...

4-H


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "why?"
> 
> 
> 
> "On the price" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "he is priced at 7 million"
Click to expand...

"I don't know" she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added, i will be leaving soon. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Whhyyyyyyy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4-H
Click to expand...

For how long ya think?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On the price" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "he is priced at 7 million"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I don't know" she said
Click to expand...

"he will bring you more than that in stud fees"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whhyyyyyyy?
> 
> 
> 
> 4-H
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For how long ya think?
Click to expand...

IDK


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-H
> 
> 
> 
> For how long ya think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK
Click to expand...

Oh. Before 10?


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "he is priced at 7 million"
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "he will bring you more than that in stud fees"
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "he is priced at 7 million"
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "he will bring you more than that in stud fees"
Click to expand...

"Well, we've been a light tight on money this year" she said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For how long ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> IDK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Before 10?
Click to expand...

Hopefully.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "he will bring you more than that in stud fees"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well, we've been a light tight on money this year" she said
Click to expand...

He cringed "5 million?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

you gonna have it everyday?





			
				horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Before 10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> you gonna have it everyday?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Before 10?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nope, monthly


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "he will bring you more than that in stud fees"
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, we've been a light tight on money this year" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He cringed "5 million?"
Click to expand...

"It's ad deal" she said with a sly smile


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, we've been a light tight on money this year" she said
> 
> 
> 
> He cringed "5 million?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It's ad deal" she said with a sly smile
Click to expand...

"He will be down there in a couple hours. Can you meet him at the air port?"


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake slid out of the water.
> 
> 
> 
> She ran into the woods
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake ran after her.
Click to expand...

She sat on a log and began to cry


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He cringed "5 million?"
> 
> 
> 
> "It's ad deal" she said with a sly smile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "He will be down there in a couple hours. Can you meet him at the air port?"
Click to expand...

"Yes" Jean hopped into her truck and sped to the airport.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ran into the woods
> 
> 
> 
> Jake ran after her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sat on a log and began to cry
Click to expand...

"Steph" Jake called


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake ran after her.
> 
> 
> 
> She sat on a log and began to cry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Steph" Jake called
Click to expand...

She didn't hear him. She pulled her knees to her chest. She layed her head in them.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sat on a log and began to cry
> 
> 
> 
> "Steph" Jake called
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't hear him. She pulled her knees to her chest. She layed her head in them.
Click to expand...

He saw her "Steph" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It's ad deal" she said with a sly smile
> 
> 
> 
> "He will be down there in a couple hours. Can you meet him at the air port?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yes" Jean hopped into her truck and sped to the airport.
Click to expand...

************Time Warp************** 

A large blue jet plane circled the airport fixing to land. It had the words _"MoorLand's Finest"_.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Steph" Jake called
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't hear him. She pulled her knees to her chest. She layed her head in them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He saw her "Steph" he said
Click to expand...

She ignored him. "meanie" she screamed under her breath


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He will be down there in a couple hours. Can you meet him at the air port?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes" Jean hopped into her truck and sped to the airport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ************Time Warp**************
> 
> A large blue jet plane circled the airport fixing to land. It had the words _"MoorLand's Finest"_.
Click to expand...

Jean got out with a large bulge in her pocket.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't hear him. She pulled her knees to her chest. She layed her head in them.
> 
> 
> 
> He saw her "Steph" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She ignored him. "meanie" she screamed under her breath
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He saw her "Steph" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She ignored him. "meanie" she screamed under her breath
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

(what?)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She ignored him. "meanie" she screamed under her breath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (what?)
Click to expand...

screamed under her breath


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes" Jean hopped into her truck and sped to the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> ************Time Warp**************
> 
> A large blue jet plane circled the airport fixing to land. It had the words _"MoorLand's Finest"_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean got out with a large bulge in her pocket.
Click to expand...

It slowly landed. A middle age mane with a goatie slipped out of the stairs thatched lowered. He walked to Jean, "you mccoy?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ************Time Warp**************
> 
> A large blue jet plane circled the airport fixing to land. It had the words _"MoorLand's Finest"_.
> 
> 
> 
> Jean got out with a large bulge in her pocket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It slowly landed. A middle age mane with a goatie slipped out of the stairs thatched lowered. He walked to Jean, "you mccoy?"
Click to expand...

"Yes" she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (what?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> screamed under her breath
Click to expand...

P) She looked back at him. Her eyes looked hurt.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

g2g


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean got out with a large bulge in her pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> It slowly landed. A middle age mane with a goatie slipped out of the stairs thatched lowered. He walked to Jean, "you mccoy?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yes" she said
Click to expand...

"bring him out guys" the man yelled walking back into the plane. The ramp slowly lowered. Obviously made for horses. As soon as it hit the burning hot cement a giant black stallion trotted out. This time a young man lead him out. The stallion held his head high. Curious at his new surroundings.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> g2g


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Guess what?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Guess what?


What what tell me tell me :bun


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> What what tell me tell me :bun
Click to expand...

I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> What what tell me tell me :bun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Royd Wood

RP -


----------



## DuckLover2399

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> RP -


No it doesn't! We make it fun! Woot!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> RP -


I will have to ask you to leave if you post anymore comments like this one. Please read the bottom of the first post.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (what?)
> 
> 
> 
> screamed under her breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> P) She looked back at him. Her eyes looked hurt.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It slowly landed. A middle age mane with a goatie slipped out of the stairs thatched lowered. He walked to Jean, "you mccoy?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "bring him out guys" the man yelled walking back into the plane. The ramp slowly lowered. Obviously made for horses. As soon as it hit the burning hot cement a giant black stallion trotted out. This time a young man lead him out. The stallion held his head high. Curious at his new surroundings.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

you lied your gone again!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screamed under her breath
> 
> 
> 
> P) She looked back at him. Her eyes looked hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"Steph" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P) She looked back at him. Her eyes looked hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Steph" he said
Click to expand...

"what?" she growled


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "bring him out guys" the man yelled walking back into the plane. The ramp slowly lowered. Obviously made for horses. As soon as it hit the burning hot cement a giant black stallion trotted out. This time a young man lead him out. The stallion held his head high. Curious at his new surroundings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jean quietly observed him. _Good confirmation, color, nice head carriage_ she thought


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "bring him out guys" the man yelled walking back into the plane. The ramp slowly lowered. Obviously made for horses. As soon as it hit the burning hot cement a giant black stallion trotted out. This time a young man lead him out. The stallion held his head high. Curious at his new surroundings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean quietly observed him. _Good confirmation, color, nice head carriage_ she thought
Click to expand...

He whinnied


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Steph" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "what?" she growled
Click to expand...

"i'm sorry" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Steph" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "what?" she growled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "i'm sorry" he said
Click to expand...

"sure"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean quietly observed him. _Good confirmation, color, nice head carriage_ she thought
> 
> 
> 
> He whinnied
Click to expand...

She smiled, she liked him already.


----------



## DuckLover2399

F


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "what?" she growled
> 
> 
> 
> "i'm sorry" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sure"
Click to expand...

"really!" he protested


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> F


What were you going to say?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean quietly observed him. _Good confirmation, color, nice head carriage_ she thought
> 
> 
> 
> He whinnied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled, she liked him already.
Click to expand...

"the money please" He said holding the stallion tightly


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F
> 
> 
> 
> What were you going to say?
Click to expand...

Notiing


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "i'm sorry" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "sure"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "really!" he protested
Click to expand...

She glared at him. "you know I don't like that" she said about to cry.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He whinnied
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled, she liked him already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the money please" He said holding the stallion tightly
Click to expand...

She pulled out a thick wad of bills and handed it to him. She briskly took the lead and walked the stallion away.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sure"
> 
> 
> 
> "really!" he protested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She glared at him. "you know I don't like that" she said about to cry.
Click to expand...

"You need to specify these things" he said smiling


----------



## chickendiva25

Prometheus happily trotted around his pasture, holding his head high and curving his thicker neck only slightly. He placed his hooves perfectly onto the lush ground, his tail of dark black streamed out behind him in the gentle wind like a flag.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled, she liked him already.
> 
> 
> 
> "the money please" He said holding the stallion tightly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pulled out a thick wad of bills and handed it to him. She briskly took the lead and walked the stallion away.
Click to expand...

The stallion whinnied and prances. He looked back. The man watched the stallion leave. A huge tear ran down his cheeck. "bye toto" he whispered before getting into the plane.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F
> 
> 
> 
> What were you going to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notiing
Click to expand...

Good, because I know what starts with an f. I know a seven-year-old who wrote it on a piece of paper.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "really!" he protested
> 
> 
> 
> She glared at him. "you know I don't like that" she said about to cry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You need to specify these things" he said smiling
Click to expand...

He slid down her back leaning against it. "I have" she said silent tears rolling down her flawless cheeks


----------



## DuckLover2399

The filly prances around lilly. She whinnied happliy.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "the money please" He said holding the stallion tightly
> 
> 
> 
> She pulled out a thick wad of bills and handed it to him. She briskly took the lead and walked the stallion away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stallion whinnied and prances. He looked back. The man watched the stallion leave. A huge tear ran down his cheeck. "bye toto" he whispered before getting into the plane.
Click to expand...

(aw, sad *sniff*)
Jean stroked the stallion comfortingly. "It's okay boy" she whispered


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She glared at him. "you know I don't like that" she said about to cry.
> 
> 
> 
> "You need to specify these things" he said smiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He slid down her back leaning against it. "I have" she said silent tears rolling down her flawless cheeks
Click to expand...

'i'm sorry, honest" he said


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> The filly prances around lilly. She whinnied happliy.


Lily smiled at the filly, hunched up in the corner of the stall contently.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pulled out a thick wad of bills and handed it to him. She briskly took the lead and walked the stallion away.
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion whinnied and prances. He looked back. The man watched the stallion leave. A huge tear ran down his cheeck. "bye toto" he whispered before getting into the plane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (aw, sad *sniff*)
> Jean stroked the stallion comfortingly. "It's okay boy" she whispered
Click to expand...

(i know *sniffs even making me cry) 
Her walked forward. The familiar rubbing of the soft halter on his head. He picked his feet up gingerly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You need to specify these things" he said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> He slid down her back leaning against it. "I have" she said silent tears rolling down her flawless cheeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'i'm sorry, honest" he said
Click to expand...

She looked back at him. She shook her head. She got up and began walking.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly prances around lilly. She whinnied happliy.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smiled at the filly, hunched up in the corner of the stall contently.
Click to expand...

The filly laid down beside her. Laying her soft head in her lap.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion whinnied and prances. He looked back. The man watched the stallion leave. A huge tear ran down his cheeck. "bye toto" he whispered before getting into the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> (aw, sad *sniff*)
> Jean stroked the stallion comfortingly. "It's okay boy" she whispered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (i know *sniffs even making me cry)
> Her walked forward. The familiar rubbing of the soft halter on his head. He picked his feet up gingerly.
Click to expand...

She opened the trailer door, it was a slant load "Load" she said pointing in the trailer.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly prances around lilly. She whinnied happliy.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smiled at the filly, hunched up in the corner of the stall contently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly laid down beside her. Laying her soft head in her lap.
Click to expand...

Lily stroked it lovingly, her smooth slender hands falling lightly upon her head.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (aw, sad *sniff*)
> Jean stroked the stallion comfortingly. "It's okay boy" she whispered
> 
> 
> 
> (i know *sniffs even making me cry)
> Her walked forward. The familiar rubbing of the soft halter on his head. He picked his feet up gingerly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She opened the trailer door, it was a slant load "Load" she said pointing in the trailer.
Click to expand...

He looked at her. Then at the unknown trailer. He shook his head throwing his thick black mane around. He slowly walked in.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He slid down her back leaning against it. "I have" she said silent tears rolling down her flawless cheeks
> 
> 
> 
> 'i'm sorry, honest" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked back at him. She shook her head. She got up and began walking.
Click to expand...

he laid a hand on her shoulder "Steph" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smiled at the filly, hunched up in the corner of the stall contently.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly laid down beside her. Laying her soft head in her lap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily stroked it lovingly, her smooth slender hands falling lightly upon her head.
Click to expand...

She whinnied softly. She breathed softly through her nose.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'i'm sorry, honest" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She looked back at him. She shook her head. She got up and began walking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he laid a hand on her shoulder "Steph" he said
Click to expand...

"what?" she asked shakily turning around.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i know *sniffs even making me cry)
> Her walked forward. The familiar rubbing of the soft halter on his head. He picked his feet up gingerly.
> 
> 
> 
> She opened the trailer door, it was a slant load "Load" she said pointing in the trailer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looked at her. Then at the unknown trailer. He shook his head throwing his thick black mane around. He slowly walked in.
Click to expand...

She walked around to the window at the front and tied his head loosely. She left the window open and got in the truck.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly laid down beside her. Laying her soft head in her lap.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily stroked it lovingly, her smooth slender hands falling lightly upon her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She whinnied softly. She breathed softly through her nose.
Click to expand...

Lily sighed contently, and rested her head upon the wall.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked back at him. She shook her head. She got up and began walking.
> 
> 
> 
> he laid a hand on her shoulder "Steph" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "what?" she asked shakily turning around.
Click to expand...

"I'm sorry" he whispered


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She opened the trailer door, it was a slant load "Load" she said pointing in the trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> He looked at her. Then at the unknown trailer. He shook his head throwing his thick black mane around. He slowly walked in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She walked around to the window at the front and tied his head loosely. She left the window open and got in the truck.
Click to expand...

He put his nose out the window and whinnied at the leaving plane.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he laid a hand on her shoulder "Steph" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "what?" she asked shakily turning around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm sorry" he whispered
Click to expand...

She watched him "really?" she barely whispered. The hurt slowly and I mean slowly leaving her eyes.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily stroked it lovingly, her smooth slender hands falling lightly upon her head.
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied softly. She breathed softly through her nose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily sighed contently, and rested her head upon the wall.
Click to expand...

The filly looked up and nuzzled her chin


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied softly. She breathed softly through her nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily sighed contently, and rested her head upon the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly looked up and nuzzled her chin
Click to expand...

Lily laughed, and shut her eyes tightly as she pushed the filly's face away playfully. "Hey!" She giggled quietly,


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily sighed contently, and rested her head upon the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked up and nuzzled her chin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily laughed, and shut her eyes tightly as she pushed the filly's face away playfully. "Hey!" She giggled quietly,
Click to expand...

She whinnied questiongly. She cocked her head


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked up and nuzzled her chin
> 
> 
> 
> Lily laughed, and shut her eyes tightly as she pushed the filly's face away playfully. "Hey!" She giggled quietly,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She whinnied questiongly. She cocked her head
Click to expand...

Lily smiled at her and yawned. She stroked the filly's head one more time before getting up and quietly heading out of the stall.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily laughed, and shut her eyes tightly as she pushed the filly's face away playfully. "Hey!" She giggled quietly,
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied questiongly. She cocked her head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily smiled at her and yawned. She stroked the filly's head one more time before getting up and quietly heading out of the stall.
Click to expand...

The filly prances behind her. Gingerly walking out of the stall.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "what?" she asked shakily turning around.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm sorry" he whispered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She watched him "really?" she barely whispered. The hurt slowly and I mean slowly leaving her eyes.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied questiongly. She cocked her head
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smiled at her and yawned. She stroked the filly's head one more time before getting up and quietly heading out of the stall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly prances behind her. Gingerly walking out of the stall.
Click to expand...

"No no no little one, you need to stay _inside._" Lily said, pushing the filly into the stall and shutting it quickly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smiled at her and yawned. She stroked the filly's head one more time before getting up and quietly heading out of the stall.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly prances behind her. Gingerly walking out of the stall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No no no little one, you need to stay _inside._" Lily said, pushing the filly into the stall and shutting it quickly.
Click to expand...

She kicked the door and whinnied.putting her nose through the bars.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looked at her. Then at the unknown trailer. He shook his head throwing his thick black mane around. He slowly walked in.
> 
> 
> 
> She walked around to the window at the front and tied his head loosely. She left the window open and got in the truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He put his nose out the window and whinnied at the leaving plane.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly prances behind her. Gingerly walking out of the stall.
> 
> 
> 
> "No no no little one, you need to stay _inside._" Lily said, pushing the filly into the stall and shutting it quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She kicked the door and whinnied.putting her nose through the bars.
Click to expand...

Lily sighed, then walked away from the stall hesitantly. She didn't want to leave the poor filly alone, but she needed rest if she wanted to wake up early the next day. So, ballarine clad feet tapping the ground quietly, she left the stables to get ready for bed.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No no no little one, you need to stay _inside._" Lily said, pushing the filly into the stall and shutting it quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> She kicked the door and whinnied.putting her nose through the bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily sighed, then walked away from the stall hesitantly. She didn't want to leave the poor filly alone, but she needed rest if she wanted to wake up early the next day. So, ballarine clad feet tapping the ground quietly, she left the stables to get ready for bed.
Click to expand...

She screamed and laid down. "mowmowy gwone!" she cried


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She kicked the door and whinnied.putting her nose through the bars.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily sighed, then walked away from the stall hesitantly. She didn't want to leave the poor filly alone, but she needed rest if she wanted to wake up early the next day. So, ballarine clad feet tapping the ground quietly, she left the stables to get ready for bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She screamed and laid down. "mowmowy gwone!" she cried
Click to expand...

(I can't have her some back though! She needs to readt!   I can bring in a mare though.....Hold on....)

Lily walked into the guest house, slowly putting her hand onto the metal door knob as she contemplated the days events. She sprung up the wooden steps quickly, landing upon her toes lightly.

A beautiful Irish hunter mare, with a deep bay coat that gleamed oh so slightly, and a pure black mane that draped over her shoulder looked through the bars of her stall down at the young filly. "Hello there young one," She said in a light, feminine voice with a hint of a smooth Irish accent.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily sighed, then walked away from the stall hesitantly. She didn't want to leave the poor filly alone, but she needed rest if she wanted to wake up early the next day. So, ballarine clad feet tapping the ground quietly, she left the stables to get ready for bed.
> 
> 
> 
> She screamed and laid down. "mowmowy gwone!" she cried
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I can't have her some back though! She needs to readt!   I can bring in a mare though.....Hold on....)
> 
> Lily walked into the guest house, slowly putting her hand onto the metal door knob as she contemplated the days events. She sprung up the wooden steps quickly, landing upon her toes lightly.
> 
> A beautiful Irish hunter mare, with a deep bay coat that gleamed oh so slightly, and a pure black mane that draped over her shoulder looked through the bars of her stall down at the young filly. "Hello there young one," She said in a light, feminine voice with a hint of a smooth Irish accent.
Click to expand...

She laid curled up "hello" she said sniffing


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She screamed and laid down. "mowmowy gwone!" she cried
> 
> 
> 
> (I can't have her some back though! She needs to readt!   I can bring in a mare though.....Hold on....)
> 
> Lily walked into the guest house, slowly putting her hand onto the metal door knob as she contemplated the days events. She sprung up the wooden steps quickly, landing upon her toes lightly.
> 
> A beautiful Irish hunter mare, with a deep bay coat that gleamed oh so slightly, and a pure black mane that draped over her shoulder looked through the bars of her stall down at the young filly. "Hello there young one," She said in a light, feminine voice with a hint of a smooth Irish accent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She laid curled up "hello" she said sniffing
Click to expand...

"What's wrong child?" She asked sweetly, tilting her head.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I can't have her some back though! She needs to readt!   I can bring in a mare though.....Hold on....)
> 
> Lily walked into the guest house, slowly putting her hand onto the metal door knob as she contemplated the days events. She sprung up the wooden steps quickly, landing upon her toes lightly.
> 
> A beautiful Irish hunter mare, with a deep bay coat that gleamed oh so slightly, and a pure black mane that draped over her shoulder looked through the bars of her stall down at the young filly. "Hello there young one," She said in a light, feminine voice with a hint of a smooth Irish accent.
> 
> 
> 
> She laid curled up "hello" she said sniffing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What's wrong child?" She asked sweetly, tilting her head.
Click to expand...

"mawamaw gown" she said curling deeper in the straw.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "what?" she asked shakily turning around.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm sorry" he whispered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She watched him "really?" she barely whispered. The hurt slowly and I mean slowly leaving her eyes.
Click to expand...

"yes" he said


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She laid curled up "hello" she said sniffing
> 
> 
> 
> "What's wrong child?" She asked sweetly, tilting her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "mawamaw gown" she said curling deeper in the straw.
Click to expand...

"Your mama is gone?" She said sadly. "Now, don't you worry, she'll be back!" The mare said in am otherly tone.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm sorry" he whispered
> 
> 
> 
> She watched him "really?" she barely whispered. The hurt slowly and I mean slowly leaving her eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes" he said
Click to expand...

She sighed. _"why"_she questioned herself


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What's wrong child?" She asked sweetly, tilting her head.
> 
> 
> 
> "mawamaw gown" she said curling deeper in the straw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your mama is gone?" She said sadly. "Now, don't you worry, she'll be back!" The mare said in am otherly tone.
Click to expand...

"nwo swhe wont@ she said stubbornly


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "mawamaw gown" she said curling deeper in the straw.
> 
> 
> 
> "Your mama is gone?" She said sadly. "Now, don't you worry, she'll be back!" The mare said in am otherly tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nwo swhe wont" she said stubbornly
Click to expand...

"How do you know? Has she never come back before?" The mare questioned.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Your mama is gone?" She said sadly. "Now, don't you worry, she'll be back!" The mare said in am otherly tone.
> 
> 
> 
> "nwo swhe wont" she said stubbornly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "How do you know? Has she never come back before?" The mare questioned.
Click to expand...

"Wes" the filly said. She got up and shook the clinging straw off.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looked at her. Then at the unknown trailer. He shook his head throwing his thick black mane around. He slowly walked in.
> 
> 
> 
> She walked around to the window at the front and tied his head loosely. She left the window open and got in the truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He put his nose out the window and whinnied at the leaving plane.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nwo swhe wont" she said stubbornly
> 
> 
> 
> "How do you know? Has she never come back before?" The mare questioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wes" the filly said. She got up and shook the clinging straw off.
Click to expand...

"Oo reallay? How do you know young las, that she won't come back?" She said, looking down at the filly lovingly, smiling at her youthful innocence.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How do you know? Has she never come back before?" The mare questioned.
> 
> 
> 
> "Wes" the filly said. She got up and shook the clinging straw off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oo reallay? How do you know young las, that she won't come back?" She said, looking down at the filly lovingly, smiling at her youthful innocence.
Click to expand...

"bweacause" the filly said looking through the bars out the door.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wes" the filly said. She got up and shook the clinging straw off.
> 
> 
> 
> "Oo reallay? How do you know young las, that she won't come back?" She said, looking down at the filly lovingly, smiling at her youthful innocence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "bweacause" the filly said looking through the bars out the door.
Click to expand...

"Becaus what child? I promise you your mother shall come back..." Aine (That's her newly appointed name.  It means "radiance" in Gaelic. It was also the name of the queen of the fairies in Celtic mythology.) said quietly.


----------



## chickendiva25

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oo reallay? How do you know young las, that she won't come back?" She said, looking down at the filly lovingly, smiling at her youthful innocence.
> 
> 
> 
> "bweacause" the filly said looking through the bars out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Becaus what child? I promise you your mother shall come back..." Aine (That's her newly appointed name.  It means "radiance" in Gaelic. It was also the name of the queen of the fairies in Celtic mythology.) said quietly.
Click to expand...

(Its also prounounced "AWN-ye".)


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oo reallay? How do you know young las, that she won't come back?" She said, looking down at the filly lovingly, smiling at her youthful innocence.
> 
> 
> 
> "bweacause" the filly said looking through the bars out the door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Becaus what child? I promise you your mother shall come back..." Aine (That's her newly appointed name.  It means "radiance" in Gaelic. It was also the name of the queen of the fairies in Celtic mythology.) said quietly.
Click to expand...

"swure"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She watched him "really?" she barely whispered. The hurt slowly and I mean slowly leaving her eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sighed. _"why"_she questioned herself
Click to expand...

Jake turned sadly and started for the horses.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed. _"why"_she questioned herself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake turned sadly and started for the horses.
Click to expand...

"hey" she sad sadly "I never said I wanted you to leave"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Totilas stuck his head out of the window. His black face was silhouetted against the setting sun. He whinnied shrilly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "bweacause" the filly said looking through the bars out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> "Becaus what child? I promise you your mother shall come back..." Aine (That's her newly appointed name.  It means "radiance" in Gaelic. It was also the name of the queen of the fairies in Celtic mythology.) said quietly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "swure"
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

(I'm going to die. I'm serious. Because I have to go.)


----------



## chickendiva25

Aine~ Is a very beautiful Irish hunter mare, with a rich dark bay coat that shines perfectly no matter the amount of light reflected upon her. She has a shoulder length mane of pure black that drapes over her thinner, yet muscular neck. Her long wavy black tail reaches her hocks, and is cut in a stright line oh so perfectly. Her legs are a mixture of colors, as her hocks are a pristine white, while the rest of the leg is a deep black slowly turning to the dark bay of her coat as her legs reach her body. Her eyes are a dark brown, almost black, but kind and consoling in many ways. She has a charming smile, that lights up even the murkiest of days. Has a faint, yet smooth Irish accent entwined into her more formal way of speaking. A very sweet mare, Aine is kind and motherly, anf very compassionate. Wants to be a mother someday herself, but still looking for a worthy stallion to father her foal. Is quiet and calm when ridden, obeying every command givin to her from the rider. She was born and raised on the farm, and very trusted among the riders there. Her name, in Gaelic, means "Radiance", and was the name of the amazingly beautiful faery queen. It is prounounce "AWN-ye." ~ chickendiva25


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Becaus what child? I promise you your mother shall come back..." Aine (That's her newly appointed name.  It means "radiance" in Gaelic. It was also the name of the queen of the fairies in Celtic mythology.) said quietly.
> 
> 
> 
> "swure"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Aine nodded, and smiled. "Rest now child, you need sleep."


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed. _"why"_she questioned herself
> 
> 
> 
> Jake turned sadly and started for the horses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hey" she sad sadly "I never said I wanted you to leave"
Click to expand...

"really?" he asked


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Aine~ Is a very beautiful Irish hunter mare, with a rich dark bay coat that shines perfectly no matter the amount of light reflected upon her. She has a shoulder length mane of pure black that drapes over her thinner, yet muscular neck. Her long wavy black tail reaches her hocks, and is cut in a stright line oh so perfectly. Her legs are a mixture of colors, as her hocks are a pristine white, while the rest of the leg is a deep black slowly turning to the dark bay of her coat as her legs reach her body. Her eyes are a dark brown, almost black, but kind and consoling in many ways. She has a charming smile, that lights up even the murkiest of days. Has a faint, yet smooth Irish accent entwined into her more formal way of speaking. A very sweet mare, Aine is kind and motherly, anf very compassionate. Wants to be a mother someday herself, but still looking for a worthy stallion to father her foal. Is quiet and calm when ridden, obeying every command givin to her from the rider. She was born and raised on the farm, and very trusted among the riders there. Her name, in Gaelic, means "Radiance", and was the name of the amazingly beautiful faery queen. It is prounounce "AWN-ye." ~ chickendiva25
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_aine.jpg


i'll add her1


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aine~ Is a very beautiful Irish hunter mare, with a rich dark bay coat that shines perfectly no matter the amount of light reflected upon her. She has a shoulder length mane of pure black that drapes over her thinner, yet muscular neck. Her long wavy black tail reaches her hocks, and is cut in a stright line oh so perfectly. Her legs are a mixture of colors, as her hocks are a pristine white, while the rest of the leg is a deep black slowly turning to the dark bay of her coat as her legs reach her body. Her eyes are a dark brown, almost black, but kind and consoling in many ways. She has a charming smile, that lights up even the murkiest of days. Has a faint, yet smooth Irish accent entwined into her more formal way of speaking. A very sweet mare, Aine is kind and motherly, anf very compassionate. Wants to be a mother someday herself, but still looking for a worthy stallion to father her foal. Is quiet and calm when ridden, obeying every command givin to her from the rider. She was born and raised on the farm, and very trusted among the riders there. Her name, in Gaelic, means "Radiance", and was the name of the amazingly beautiful faery queen. It is prounounce "AWN-ye." ~ chickendiva25
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4724_aine.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> i'll add her1
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "swure"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aine nodded, and smiled. "Rest now child, you need sleep."
Click to expand...

The filly grumble "wok" she said laying down


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aine nodded, and smiled. "Rest now child, you need sleep."
> 
> 
> 
> The filly grumble "wok" she said laying down
Click to expand...

"Good child, sleep well...." Aine said chuckling, before turning and laying down in her own stall.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake turned sadly and started for the horses.
> 
> 
> 
> "hey" she sad sadly "I never said I wanted you to leave"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "really?" he asked
Click to expand...

"honest" she said quietly. The dark sillhoueted her somewhat petite body. "Jake" she said shakily.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Totilas stuck his head out of the window. His black face was silhouetted against the setting sun. He whinnied shrilly.


He began to wonder when they were going to get home.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aine nodded, and smiled. "Rest now child, you need sleep."
> 
> 
> 
> The filly grumble "wok" she said laying down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Good child, sleep well...." Aine said chuckling, before turning and laying down in her own stall.
Click to expand...

The filly grumbled. She was very tired though.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey" she sad sadly "I never said I wanted you to leave"
> 
> 
> 
> "really?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "honest" she said quietly. The dark sillhoueted her somewhat petite body. "Jake" she said shakily.
Click to expand...

"What?" he asked softly


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "really?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "honest" she said quietly. The dark sillhoueted her somewhat petite body. "Jake" she said shakily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What?" he asked softly
Click to expand...

"it's really dark" she said shaking. All you could see was a strip of light from the moon


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totilas stuck his head out of the window. His black face was silhouetted against the setting sun. He whinnied shrilly.
> 
> 
> 
> He began to wonder when they were going to get home.
Click to expand...

Jean pulled into the driveway and hopped out of the truck.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "honest" she said quietly. The dark sillhoueted her somewhat petite body. "Jake" she said shakily.
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked softly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "it's really dark" she said shaking. All you could see was a strip of light from the moon
Click to expand...

"We should get back, c'mon" he said


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totilas stuck his head out of the window. His black face was silhouetted against the setting sun. He whinnied shrilly.
> 
> 
> 
> He began to wonder when they were going to get home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean pulled into the driveway and hopped out of the truck.
Click to expand...

Nicki watched her for a moment from the front porch of the guest house, sipping a can of coke boredly. She sipped it, sighed, then stood up and walked to Jean. "Hey Jean," She said kindly, waving.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He began to wonder when they were going to get home.
> 
> 
> 
> Jean pulled into the driveway and hopped out of the truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki watched her for a moment from the front porch of the guest house, sipping a can of coke boredly. She sipped it, sighed, then stood up and walked to Jean. "Hey Jean," She said kindly, waving.
Click to expand...

The stallion whinnied shrilly from inside the truck


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked softly
> 
> 
> 
> "it's really dark" she said shaking. All you could see was a strip of light from the moon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We should get back, c'mon" he said
Click to expand...

"yea" she said nervously. The walked beside him closely. Not wanting to get lost.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean pulled into the driveway and hopped out of the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki watched her for a moment from the front porch of the guest house, sipping a can of coke boredly. She sipped it, sighed, then stood up and walked to Jean. "Hey Jean," She said kindly, waving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stallion whinnied shrilly from inside the truck
Click to expand...

Nicki looked at the trailer curiously, fixing her shirt. "Got a new horse?"


----------



## equinehugger3

This has killed me.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki watched her for a moment from the front porch of the guest house, sipping a can of coke boredly. She sipped it, sighed, then stood up and walked to Jean. "Hey Jean," She said kindly, waving.
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion whinnied shrilly from inside the truck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki looked at the trailer curiously, fixing her shirt. "Got a new horse?"
Click to expand...

"Yep" she opened the door of the trailer "Will you hold this for me?" she asked Nicki


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> This has killed me.


0_0 Whut? Are you leaving this thread?


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stallion whinnied shrilly from inside the truck
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki looked at the trailer curiously, fixing her shirt. "Got a new horse?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yep" she opened the door of the trailer "Will you hold this for me?" she asked Nicki
Click to expand...

"Sure." Nicki replied, holding the door open.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> This has killed me.


What has?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicki looked at the trailer curiously, fixing her shirt. "Got a new horse?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Yep" she opened the door of the trailer "Will you hold this for me?" she asked Nicki
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Sure." Nicki replied, holding the door open.
Click to expand...

Jean untied Toto "Back out" she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yep" she opened the door of the trailer "Will you hold this for me?" she asked Nicki
> 
> 
> 
> "Sure." Nicki replied, holding the door open.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean untied Toto "Back out" she said
Click to expand...

He slowly backed out. His magnificent black coat sparkled in the moon hanging overhead. He whinnied waiting for another dreaded command (keep going on the commands!)


----------



## equinehugger3

Roleplaying itself. Plus, everything... 

RL is bad enough!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sure." Nicki replied, holding the door open.
> 
> 
> 
> Jean untied Toto "Back out" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He slowly backed out. His magnificent black coat sparkled in the moon hanging overhead. He whinnied waiting for another dreaded command (keep going on the commands!)
Click to expand...

"Good boy" she said
(a week ago i saw a man tell a horse in a trailer to back and it did!)


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Roleplaying itself. Plus, everything...
> 
> RL is bad enough!


Oh....  You leaving then?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Roleplaying itself. Plus, everything...
> 
> RL is bad enough!


RL?


----------



## manybirds

Anything happen while i was gone? i am so sorry but i have been SUPER BUSY lately.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean untied Toto "Back out" she said
> 
> 
> 
> He slowly backed out. His magnificent black coat sparkled in the moon hanging overhead. He whinnied waiting for another dreaded command (keep going on the commands!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Good boy" she said
> (a week ago i saw a man tell a horse in a trailer to back and it did!)
Click to expand...

He whinnied. His head held high position as he would be for shows. 

(vie seen it to soo cool! Hey if I don't awnser that means I left)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> Anything happen while i was gone? i am so sorry but i have been SUPER BUSY lately.


Yep I started school so I gtg In like dive minutes!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He slowly backed out. His magnificent black coat sparkled in the moon hanging overhead. He whinnied waiting for another dreaded command (keep going on the commands!)
> 
> 
> 
> "Good boy" she said
> (a week ago i saw a man tell a horse in a trailer to back and it did!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He whinnied. His head held high position as he would be for shows.
> 
> (vie seen it to soo cool! Hey if I don't awnser that means I left)
Click to expand...

"Hmm, I'll have to get one of the hands to take you to a show" she said thoughtfully


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roleplaying itself. Plus, everything...
> 
> RL is bad enough!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....  You leaving then?
Click to expand...

 I had to. I broke a commitment. 

RL = Real life.  

I always tend to mess things up in this manner.


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roleplaying itself. Plus, everything...
> 
> RL is bad enough!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....  You leaving then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to. I broke a commitment.
> 
> RL = Real life.
> 
> I always tend to mess things up in this manner.
Click to expand...

Oh, okay then.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good boy" she said
> (a week ago i saw a man tell a horse in a trailer to back and it did!)
> 
> 
> 
> He whinnied. His head held high position as he would be for shows.
> 
> (vie seen it to soo cool! Hey if I don't awnser that means I left)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hmm, I'll have to get one of the hands to take you to a show" she said thoughtfully
Click to expand...

(I have too go bye)


----------



## equinehugger3

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....  You leaving then?
> 
> 
> 
> I had to. I broke a commitment.
> 
> RL = Real life.
> 
> I always tend to mess things up in this manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, okay then.
Click to expand...

:/ Sorry to be a bit of a creep in my sentences... Perhaps I'll redo tomorrow morning.  
I will still lurk, mind you, so don't forget about me entirely.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything happen while i was gone? i am so sorry but i have been SUPER BUSY lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I started school so I gtg In like dive minutes!
Click to expand...

aaaaawwwwwwwwww  !! anything else happen?


----------



## chickendiva25

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to. I broke a commitment.
> 
> RL = Real life.
> 
> I always tend to mess things up in this manner.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/ Sorry to be a bit of a creep in my sentences... Perhaps I'll redo tomorrow morning.
> I will still lurk, mind you, so don't forget about me entirely.
Click to expand...

A creep?

And I won't! Perhaps you shall join us once again, someday.....


----------



## manybirds

Elizabeth reached under the seat and grabbed a can and handed it to adam. 'so tell me about yourself' she said. she thumped her fingers on the steering wheel. she grabbed her own can. she took a sip. she glanced out of the corner of her eye waiting for him to say something


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roleplaying itself. Plus, everything...
> 
> RL is bad enough!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....  You leaving then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had to. I broke a commitment.
> 
> RL = Real life.
> 
> I always tend to mess things up in this manner.
Click to expand...

What did you do?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He whinnied. His head held high position as he would be for shows.
> 
> (vie seen it to soo cool! Hey if I don't awnser that means I left)
> 
> 
> 
> "Hmm, I'll have to get one of the hands to take you to a show" she said thoughtfully
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I have too go bye)
Click to expand...

Bye!


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> Elizabeth reached under the seat and grabbed a can and handed it to adam. 'so tell me about yourself' she said. she thumped her fingers on the steering wheel. she grabbed her own can. she took a sip. she glanced out of the corner of her eye waiting for him to say something


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth reached under the seat and grabbed a can and handed it to adam. 'so tell me about yourself' she said. she thumped her fingers on the steering wheel. she grabbed her own can. she took a sip. she glanced out of the corner of her eye waiting for him to say something
Click to expand...

Do you have a horse?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

MB, where hast thou gone?


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth reached under the seat and grabbed a can and handed it to adam. 'so tell me about yourself' she said. she thumped her fingers on the steering wheel. she grabbed her own can. she took a sip. she glanced out of the corner of her eye waiting for him to say something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a horse?
Click to expand...

in real life or in the game? i have one in real life (he's so naughty!) and zippy's my game horse


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> MB, where hast thou gone?


sniff sniff* i'm so busy and when i get time my mom gets mad and says i'm on to long. i've been coming on later at night but with school everyone's been logging off early. (ok miss midevil?  ) 

zippy ran across the pasture so fast he was just a blur (cough* world champion barrel horse*cough


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth reached under the seat and grabbed a can and handed it to adam. 'so tell me about yourself' she said. she thumped her fingers on the steering wheel. she grabbed her own can. she took a sip. she glanced out of the corner of her eye waiting for him to say something
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a horse?
> 
> 
> 
> in real life or in the game? i have one in real life (he's so naughty!) and zippy's my game horse
Click to expand...

In the game, Bye MB!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Fever circled his pasture. He snorted and looked for someone to talk to.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a horse?
> 
> 
> 
> in real life or in the game? i have one in real life (he's so naughty!) and zippy's my game horse
Click to expand...

Mine is too!


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Fever circled his pasture. He snorted and looked for someone to talk to.


Aine grazed in her small, but comfortable pasture, a slight smile upon her face.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fever circled his pasture. He snorted and looked for someone to talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> Aine grazed in her small, but comfortable pasture, a slight smile upon her face.
Click to expand...

Fever trotted to the end of his pasture "Hello" he said


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fever circled his pasture. He snorted and looked for someone to talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> Aine grazed in her small, but comfortable pasture, a slight smile upon her face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fever trotted to the end of his pasture "Hello" he said
Click to expand...

"Hello theah," Aine said kindly, lifting her head and trotting over to him.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aine grazed in her small, but comfortable pasture, a slight smile upon her face.
> 
> 
> 
> Fever trotted to the end of his pasture "Hello" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hello theah," Aine said kindly, lifting her head and trotting over to him.
Click to expand...

He dipped his massive head in greeting. "I don't believe i have made your acquiescence" he said


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fever trotted to the end of his pasture "Hello" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello theah," Aine said kindly, lifting her head and trotting over to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He dipped his massive head in greeting. "I don't believe i have made your acquiescence" he said
Click to expand...

"Why, I am Aine." Aine said said in her motherly Irish accent. "Who might you be?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello theah," Aine said kindly, lifting her head and trotting over to him.
> 
> 
> 
> He dipped his massive head in greeting. "I don't believe i have made your acquiescence" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why, I am Aine." Aine said said in her motherly Irish accent. "Who might you be?"
Click to expand...

"What a beautiful name. I am Fever" he said. He had a heavy European accent.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He dipped his massive head in greeting. "I don't believe i have made your acquiescence" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "Why, I am Aine." Aine said said in her motherly Irish accent. "Who might you be?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What a beautiful name. I am Fever" he said. He had a heavy European accent.
Click to expand...

Aine chuckled quietly, looking down at her petite hooves. "Its a pleasure of mine, to meet you Fever.."


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a horse?
> 
> 
> 
> in real life or in the game? i have one in real life (he's so naughty!) and zippy's my game horse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the game, Bye MB!
Click to expand...

r u leaving????? (zippy is my only horse)


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a horse?
> 
> 
> 
> in real life or in the game? i have one in real life (he's so naughty!) and zippy's my game horse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is too!
Click to expand...

haha your real life horse? I always say if me and my horse went on one of those dating sights we wouldn't be compatible


----------



## manybirds

zippy slowed to a smooth canter his muscles moving under his skin like molten metal. he looked around the pasture for firefly (elizbeth is still waiting for adams response by the way)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in real life or in the game? i have one in real life (he's so naughty!) and zippy's my game horse
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha your real life horse? I always say if me and my horse went on one of those dating sights we wouldn't be compatible
Click to expand...

Haha, no i said bye because you left.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why, I am Aine." Aine said said in her motherly Irish accent. "Who might you be?"
> 
> 
> 
> "What a beautiful name. I am Fever" he said. He had a heavy European accent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aine chuckled quietly, looking down at her petite hooves. "Its a pleasure of mine, to meet you Fever.."
Click to expand...

"Why thank you" he said. He smiled and stared at his huge feathered hooves, as big as a human's head.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> zippy slowed to a smooth canter his muscles moving under his skin like molten metal. he looked around the pasture for firefly (elizbeth is still waiting for adams response by the way)


Adam isn't mine.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy slowed to a smooth canter his muscles moving under his skin like molten metal. he looked around the pasture for firefly (elizbeth is still waiting for adams response by the way)
> 
> 
> 
> Adam isn't mine.
Click to expand...

I know i was jst adding that incase she saw it


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is too!
> 
> 
> 
> haha your real life horse? I always say if me and my horse went on one of those dating sights we wouldn't be compatible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, no i said bye because you left.
Click to expand...

i see i see i see.......... (we miss u on byc)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha your real life horse? I always say if me and my horse went on one of those dating sights we wouldn't be compatible
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, no i said bye because you left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i see i see i see.......... (we miss u on byc)
Click to expand...

why?


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, no i said bye because you left.
> 
> 
> 
> i see i see i see.......... (we miss u on byc)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?
Click to expand...

now your on SHWHRP but u wern't a minute ago


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see i see i see.......... (we miss u on byc)
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now your on SHWHRP but u wern't a minute ago
Click to expand...

I was making my darklander form.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why?
> 
> 
> 
> now your on SHWHRP but u wern't a minute ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was making my darklander form.
Click to expand...

???? is that on wolf RP?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now your on SHWHRP but u wern't a minute ago
> 
> 
> 
> I was making my darklander form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ???? is that on wolf RP?
Click to expand...

Nope, it's on BYC. It's a new thread.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was making my darklander form.
> 
> 
> 
> ???? is that on wolf RP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it's on BYC. It's a new thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

i'm hungry. i'm going to go scrounge up something to eat


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Find anything?


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Find anything?


yes! i made a fruit shake (frozen strawbrry's 1/2 banana honey (natural smuckers) PB milk and protein powder- it was really good. and saltines.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Back for the weekend! Will you bump anything that I left of one?


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> Elizabeth reached under the seat and grabbed a can and handed it to adam. 'so tell me about yourself' she said. she thumped her fingers on the steering wheel. she grabbed her own can. she took a sip. she glanced out of the corner of her eye waiting for him to say something


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good boy" she said
> (a week ago i saw a man tell a horse in a trailer to back and it did!)
> 
> 
> 
> He whinnied. His head held high position as he would be for shows.
> 
> (vie seen it to soo cool! Hey if I don't awnser that means I left)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hmm, I'll have to get one of the hands to take you to a show" she said thoughtfully
Click to expand...

He whinnied thoughtfully.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "it's really dark" she said shaking. All you could see was a strip of light from the moon
> 
> 
> 
> "We should get back, c'mon" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yea" she said nervously. The walked beside him closely. Not wanting to get lost.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth reached under the seat and grabbed a can and handed it to adam. 'so tell me about yourself' she said. she thumped her fingers on the steering wheel. she grabbed her own can. she took a sip. she glanced out of the corner of her eye waiting for him to say something
Click to expand...

He looked ahead. And leaned back. "nothing to really tell" he said taking a sip


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We should get back, c'mon" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "yea" she said nervously. The walked beside him closely. Not wanting to get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They came into the clearing with the horses. Jake mounted up.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He whinnied. His head held high position as he would be for shows.
> 
> (vie seen it to soo cool! Hey if I don't awnser that means I left)
> 
> 
> 
> "Hmm, I'll have to get one of the hands to take you to a show" she said thoughtfully
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He whinnied thoughtfully.
Click to expand...

She led him to an empty pasture and turned him out.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth reached under the seat and grabbed a can and handed it to adam. 'so tell me about yourself' she said. she thumped her fingers on the steering wheel. she grabbed her own can. she took a sip. she glanced out of the corner of her eye waiting for him to say something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looked ahead. And leaned back. "nothing to really tell" he said taking a sip
Click to expand...

she snorted and rolled her eyes 'so your whole life has been uneventful and u have no family?' she asked sarcasticly


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looked ahead. And leaned back. "nothing to really tell" he said taking a sip
> 
> 
> 
> she snorted and rolled her eyes 'so your whole life has been uneventful and u have no family?' she asked sarcasticly
Click to expand...

"basically" said a hint of hurt in his voice


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hmm, I'll have to get one of the hands to take you to a show" she said thoughtfully
> 
> 
> 
> He whinnied thoughtfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She led him to an empty pasture and turned him out.
Click to expand...

He stood at the edge of the pasture. He whinnied looking for some mares.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yea" she said nervously. The walked beside him closely. Not wanting to get lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They came into the clearing with the horses. Jake mounted up.
Click to expand...

Firefly stood. She whinnied softly and looked worriedly at Jake. Stephanie mounted.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looked ahead. And leaned back. "nothing to really tell" he said taking a sip
> 
> 
> 
> she snorted and rolled her eyes 'so your whole life has been uneventful and u have no family?' she asked sarcasticly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "basically" said a hint of hurt in his voice
Click to expand...

'oo um sorry' she grumbled blushing. 'where did u grow up' she persisted


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came into the clearing with the horses. Jake mounted up.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly stood. She whinnied softly and looked worriedly at Jake. Stephanie mounted.
Click to expand...

zippy watched the mare. he nickered slightly still watching her


----------



## manybirds

taylor the sheep butted the goat (is it lonie or something) because obviously nothing else was getting it's attention


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came into the clearing with the horses. Jake mounted up.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly stood. She whinnied softly and looked worriedly at Jake. Stephanie mounted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zippy watched the mare. he nickered slightly still watching her
Click to expand...

They are deep in the woods.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly stood. She whinnied softly and looked worriedly at Jake. Stephanie mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> zippy watched the mare. he nickered slightly still watching her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are deep in the woods.
Click to expand...

well darn


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she snorted and rolled her eyes 'so your whole life has been uneventful and u have no family?' she asked sarcasticly
> 
> 
> 
> "basically" said a hint of hurt in his voice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'oo um sorry' she grumbled blushing. 'where did u grow up' she persisted
Click to expand...

Mississipi" he said quietly


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came into the clearing with the horses. Jake mounted up.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly stood. She whinnied softly and looked worriedly at Jake. Stephanie mounted.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie urged fire forward. She began slowly trot. Slowly so jake could catch up. Stephanie rubbed her neck. "coming?" she called Jake. Fires long tail blew in the soft breeze. She whinnied. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Totilas trotted around the pasture. He thick muscles flexing with every movement. He shook his thick head. His Superb heritage showing in his every stride. He whinnied for any nearby horse. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The filly laid in the stall. She whinnied sadly. She got up and shook her little mane. She slowly trotted aeound the huge stall. Looking for a way out.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He whinnied thoughtfully.
> 
> 
> 
> She led him to an empty pasture and turned him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He stood at the edge of the pasture. He whinnied looking for some mares.
Click to expand...

Bell saw him and trotted over.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They came into the clearing with the horses. Jake mounted up.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly stood. She whinnied softly and looked worriedly at Jake. Stephanie mounted.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Jake turned Ginger back to the trail.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly stood. She whinnied softly and looked worriedly at Jake. Stephanie mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake turned Ginger back to the trail.
Click to expand...

Fire started of in a fast trot


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She led him to an empty pasture and turned him out.
> 
> 
> 
> He stood at the edge of the pasture. He whinnied looking for some mares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bell saw him and trotted over.
Click to expand...

He watched


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> taylor the sheep butted the goat (is it lonie or something) because obviously nothing else was getting it's attention


Lottie snorted and ran at Taylor, head down ears to the sides.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He stood at the edge of the pasture. He whinnied looking for some mares.
> 
> 
> 
> Bell saw him and trotted over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He watched
Click to expand...

She eyed him.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake turned Ginger back to the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> Fire started of in a fast trot
Click to expand...

Ginger broke into a gallop.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake turned Ginger back to the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> Fire started of in a fast trot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger broke into a gallop.
Click to expand...

She stayed at her mysterious trot.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bell saw him and trotted over.
> 
> 
> 
> He watched
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She eyed him.
Click to expand...

"yes?" he asked her prancing


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He watched
> 
> 
> 
> She eyed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yes?" he asked her prancing
Click to expand...

She narrowed her eyes "Lay off" she said, shaking her massive head.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire started of in a fast trot
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger broke into a gallop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stayed at her mysterious trot.
Click to expand...

Ginger put her ears back and flared her nostrils, scared.


----------



## DuckLover2399

A boy wearing jeans and a red t-shirt rode down the drive. He had curly brown hair. He carried a satchel that appered to be holding something. As he got closer lettering began to show up on his shirt. It said _"Lincons Newspaper"_ . He skidded up beside the house. Dirt and dust billowed up behind him. He threw something black and white onto the porch. It was indeed a newspaper. He turned and headed back down the drive. He eventually turned to a speck in the distance. 

Here is what the newspaper said
_*MoorLands Totilas SOLD!*






 Yesterday it was said that the unbelievable totilas was sold to McCoy Farm. It is a large farm in eastern _______. The stallion was sold for a supposed 10 million dollars. He was flown into the united sates late last night. People flocked from the surrounding cities to have a chance at seeing him. "the people surronded us" his groom said. His groom traveled with him. He says he will miss the once and a lifetime chance he had to work with this amazing stallion. This is certainly unbelievable stallion has won over 250 awards, and his stud fee is an amazing 7,500$! He has sired a few foals but his most famed is "MooreLands Rocketeer" the little filly is almost two years old and has learned what most horses learn in ten. She is also going to pursue a showing carrer. If I were you I would head on over and see this amazing stallion at 7371 wickering road (totally made up). He is certainly a sight to see!_

(I know it's not the best but I got bored lol)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger broke into a gallop.
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed at her mysterious trot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ginger put her ears back and flared her nostrils, scared.
Click to expand...

"Jake somethings wrong" Stephanie said stopping firefly. 

Firefly prances


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She eyed him.
> 
> 
> 
> "yes?" he asked her prancing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She narrowed her eyes "Lay off" she said, shaking her massive head.
Click to expand...

"what?" he demanded


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stayed at her mysterious trot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger put her ears back and flared her nostrils, scared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jake somethings wrong" Stephanie said stopping firefly.
> 
> Firefly prances
Click to expand...

"What?" he asked
(g2g soon)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yes?" he asked her prancing
> 
> 
> 
> She narrowed her eyes "Lay off" she said, shaking her massive head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "what?" he demanded
Click to expand...

She shook her head angrily. _The flirt_ she thoguht


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger put her ears back and flared her nostrils, scared.
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake somethings wrong" Stephanie said stopping firefly.
> 
> Firefly prances
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What?" he asked
> (g2g soon)
Click to expand...

"I don't know" she said telling firefly to trot. (where don't leaveeeeeeee)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She narrowed her eyes "Lay off" she said, shaking her massive head.
> 
> 
> 
> "what?" he demanded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head angrily. _The flirt_ she thoguht
Click to expand...

He looked at he with questioning eyes, before he began to trot of.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake somethings wrong" Stephanie said stopping firefly.
> 
> Firefly prances
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked
> (g2g soon)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I don't know" she said telling firefly to trot. (where don't leaveeeeeeee)
Click to expand...

4-H


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked
> (g2g soon)
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know" she said telling firefly to trot. (where don't leaveeeeeeee)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4-H
Click to expand...

(but I thought 4-h was yesterday)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What?" he asked
> (g2g soon)
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know" she said telling firefly to trot. (where don't leaveeeeeeee)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4-H
Click to expand...

(but I thought 4-h was yesterday) 
Did you see my newspaper?


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What a beautiful name. I am Fever" he said. He had a heavy European accent.
> 
> 
> 
> Aine chuckled quietly, looking down at her petite hooves. "Its a pleasure of mine, to meet you Fever.."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why thank you" he said. He smiled and stared at his huge feathered hooves, as big as a human's head.
Click to expand...

"Do you have a owner?" She asked curiously.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Sorry I didn't RP on this much lately. Did anything happen?


----------



## chickendiva25

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't RP on this much lately. Did anything happen?


I created a new Character, Aine (Pronounced AWN-ye  ), she's an Irish hunter!  And Evander was sold.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie urged fire forward. She began slowly trot. Slowly so jake could catch up. Stephanie rubbed her neck. "coming?" she called Jake. Fires long tail blew in the soft breeze. She whinnied.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Totilas trotted around the pasture. He thick muscles flexing with every movement. He shook his thick head. His Superb heritage showing in his every stride. He whinnied for any nearby horse.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The filly laid in the stall. She whinnied sadly. She got up and shook her little mane. She slowly trotted aeound the huge stall. Looking for a way out.


Lily worked tiredly in one of the other stalls, shoveling out manure.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "basically" said a hint of hurt in his voice
> 
> 
> 
> 'oo um sorry' she grumbled blushing. 'where did u grow up' she persisted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mississipi" he said quietly
Click to expand...

hhhhmmmm. thats a nice state' she said appolageticly they where almost there. she put her can down in the cup holder putting her coat over it. she parked and hopped out she took her license and wallet out of her pocket (she had issue's with purses) and put them under her seat. she slipped out of her clothes revealing a feminine pack of abs nice little arm muscles long lean hard muscular legs. her long curls came down to her back tickling it. 'coming cowboy' she asked


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie urged fire forward. She began slowly trot. Slowly so jake could catch up. Stephanie rubbed her neck. "coming?" she called Jake. Fires long tail blew in the soft breeze. She whinnied.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Totilas trotted around the pasture. He thick muscles flexing with every movement. He shook his thick head. His Superb heritage showing in his every stride. He whinnied for any nearby horse.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The filly laid in the stall. She whinnied sadly. She got up and shook her little mane. She slowly trotted aeound the huge stall. Looking for a way out.


zippy looked up at the sound of a winny


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylor the sheep butted the goat (is it lonie or something) because obviously nothing else was getting it's attention
> 
> 
> 
> Lottie snorted and ran at Taylor, head down ears to the sides.
Click to expand...

taylor jumped out of the way. 'well if u jst would stop ignoring me' she said stoutly


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know" she said telling firefly to trot. (where don't leaveeeeeeee)
> 
> 
> 
> 4-H
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (but I thought 4-h was yesterday)
> Did you see my newspaper?
Click to expand...

I'm in 2 4-H clubs.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylor the sheep butted the goat (is it lonie or something) because obviously nothing else was getting it's attention
> 
> 
> 
> Lottie snorted and ran at Taylor, head down ears to the sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> taylor jumped out of the way. 'well if u jst would stop ignoring me' she said stoutly
Click to expand...

"Ignoring _you_?" she "You are ignoring me!"


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lottie snorted and ran at Taylor, head down ears to the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> taylor jumped out of the way. 'well if u jst would stop ignoring me' she said stoutly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ignoring _you_?" she "You are ignoring me!"
Click to expand...

she talked to her like 4 times 'yes ignoring me'


----------



## manybirds

i'm making that fantasy thread on here instead k? (on byh's not on byc)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aine chuckled quietly, looking down at her petite hooves. "Its a pleasure of mine, to meet you Fever.."
> 
> 
> 
> "Why thank you" he said. He smiled and stared at his huge feathered hooves, as big as a human's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Do you have a owner?" She asked curiously.
Click to expand...

"Jean" he said "You?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylor jumped out of the way. 'well if u jst would stop ignoring me' she said stoutly
> 
> 
> 
> "Ignoring _you_?" she "You are ignoring me!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she talked to her like 4 times 'yes ignoring me'
Click to expand...

I must have not seen them
g2g


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why thank you" he said. He smiled and stared at his huge feathered hooves, as big as a human's head.
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have a owner?" She asked curiously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jean" he said "You?"
Click to expand...

"Well, sort of. That Nicki girl has had her pretty little eye on me for a while now..." Aine said chuckling.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have a owner?" She asked curiously.
> 
> 
> 
> "Jean" he said "You?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well, sort of. That Nicki girl has had her pretty little eye on me for a while now..." Aine said chuckling.
Click to expand...

He smiled "I'm part of Jean's new project" he said


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jean" he said "You?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, sort of. That Nicki girl has had her pretty little eye on me for a while now..." Aine said chuckling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled "I'm part of Jean's new project" he said
Click to expand...

"Project? A project you say? Hmm, I haven't heard hide nor hair of this project...What's it about?" Aine said, looking at Fever curiously.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ignoring _you_?" she "You are ignoring me!"
> 
> 
> 
> she talked to her like 4 times 'yes ignoring me'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must have not seen them
> g2g
Click to expand...

see u! should i make it here on BYH instead?


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'oo um sorry' she grumbled blushing. 'where did u grow up' she persisted
> 
> 
> 
> Mississipi" he said quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hhhhmmmm. thats a nice state' she said appolageticly they where almost there. she put her can down in the cup holder putting her coat over it. she parked and hopped out she took her license and wallet out of her pocket (she had issue's with purses) and put them under her seat. she slipped out of her clothes revealing a feminine pack of abs nice little arm muscles long lean hard muscular legs. her long curls came down to her back tickling it. 'coming cowboy' she asked
Click to expand...

He smiled and pulled of his shirt. He had thick abe muscles. He watched her and began walking toward the lake.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie urged fire forward. She began slowly trot. Slowly so jake could catch up. Stephanie rubbed her neck. "coming?" she called Jake. Fires long tail blew in the soft breeze. She whinnied.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Totilas trotted around the pasture. He thick muscles flexing with every movement. He shook his thick head. His Superb heritage showing in his every stride. He whinnied for any nearby horse.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The filly laid in the stall. She whinnied sadly. She got up and shook her little mane. She slowly trotted aeound the huge stall. Looking for a way out.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily worked tiredly in one of the other stalls, shoveling out manure.
Click to expand...

The filly whinnied for her. She pranced in the large stall.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, sort of. That Nicki girl has had her pretty little eye on me for a while now..." Aine said chuckling.
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled "I'm part of Jean's new project" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Project? A project you say? Hmm, I haven't heard hide nor hair of this project...What's it about?" Aine said, looking at Fever curiously.
Click to expand...

Totilas pierced his ears.


----------



## DuckLover2399

A boy wearing jeans and a red t-shirt rode down the drive. He had curly brown hair. He carried a satchel that appered to be holding something. As he got closer lettering began to show up on his shirt. It said _"Lincons Newspaper"_ . He skidded up beside the house. Dirt and dust billowed up behind him. He threw something black and white onto the porch. It was indeed a newspaper. He turned and headed back down the drive. He eventually turned to a speck in the distance. 

Here is what the newspaper said
_*MoorLands Totilas SOLD!*






Yesterday it was said that the unbelievable totilas was sold to McCoy Farm. It is a large farm in eastern _______. That raises all kinds of animals. There main focus is horses, and they bare currently working on the perfect horse. They bought the stallion for a supposed 10 million dollars. He was flown into the united sates late last night. People flocked from the surrounding cities to have a chance at seeing him. "the people surronded us" his groom said. His groom traveled with him. He says he will miss the once and a lifetime chance he had to work with this amazing stallion. This is certainly unbelievable stallion has won over 250 awards, and his stud fee is an amazing 7,500$! He has sired a few foals but his most famed is "MooreLands Rocketeer" the little filly is almost two years old and has learned what most horses learn in ten. She is also going to pursue a showing carrer. If I were you I would head on over and see this amazing stallion at 7371 wickering road (totally made up). He is certainly a sight to see!_

(I know it's not the best but I got bored lol)


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie urged fire forward. She began slowly trot. Slowly so jake could catch up. Stephanie rubbed her neck. "coming?" she called Jake. Fires long tail blew in the soft breeze. She whinnied.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Totilas trotted around the pasture. He thick muscles flexing with every movement. He shook his thick head. His Superb heritage showing in his every stride. He whinnied for any nearby horse.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The filly laid in the stall. She whinnied sadly. She got up and shook her little mane. She slowly trotted aeound the huge stall. Looking for a way out.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily worked tiredly in one of the other stalls, shoveling out manure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly whinnied for her. She pranced in the large stall.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie urged fire forward. She began slowly trot. Slowly so jake could catch up. Stephanie rubbed her neck. "coming?" she called Jake. Fires long tail blew in the soft breeze. She whinnied.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Totilas trotted around the pasture. He thick muscles flexing with every movement. He shook his thick head. His Superb heritage showing in his every stride. He whinnied for any nearby horse.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The filly laid in the stall. She whinnied sadly. She got up and shook her little mane. She slowly trotted aeound the huge stall. Looking for a way out.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily worked tiredly in one of the other stalls, shoveling out manure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly whinnied for her. She pranced in the large stall.
Click to expand...

Lily finished up the hard work in the stall, and stopped next to the stall and leaned up against it. "Hey there Ruby," She said smiling. "I'll be right back, gotta go change!"


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily worked tiredly in one of the other stalls, shoveling out manure.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly whinnied for her. She pranced in the large stall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily finished up the hard work in the stall, and stopped next to the stall and leaned up against it. "Hey there Ruby," She said smiling. "I'll be right back, gotta go change!"
Click to expand...

She shook her head and whinnied. She plopped down to wait.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly whinnied for her. She pranced in the large stall.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily finished up the hard work in the stall, and stopped next to the stall and leaned up against it. "Hey there Ruby," She said smiling. "I'll be right back, gotta go change!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head and whinnied. She plopped down to wait.
Click to expand...

Lily came back soon later, wearing her jean shorts and a crisp white t-shirt. She opened the stall door happily, bottle in hand.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily finished up the hard work in the stall, and stopped next to the stall and leaned up against it. "Hey there Ruby," She said smiling. "I'll be right back, gotta go change!"
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head and whinnied. She plopped down to wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily came back soon later, wearing her jean shorts and a crisp white t-shirt. She opened the stall door happily, bottle in hand.
Click to expand...

(didja see my newspaper article on my new horse?)

They filly watched her. She whinnied happily. She trotted to her nuzzleong her.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head and whinnied. She plopped down to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily came back soon later, wearing her jean shorts and a crisp white t-shirt. She opened the stall door happily, bottle in hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (didja see my newspaper article on my new horse?)
> 
> They filly watched her. She whinnied happily. She trotted to her nuzzleong her.
Click to expand...

(Yep. Cool.  )

Lily laughed, patting her head lovingly. She held the bottle to the filly's muzzle to let her eat.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily came back soon later, wearing her jean shorts and a crisp white t-shirt. She opened the stall door happily, bottle in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> (didja see my newspaper article on my new horse?)
> 
> They filly watched her. She whinnied happily. She trotted to her nuzzleong her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Yep. Cool.  )
> 
> Lily laughed, patting her head lovingly. She held the bottle to the filly's muzzle to let her eat.
Click to expand...

They filly watched her. She put her lips on the nipple and looked up at lily 

(lol it's stupid, that's what happens when I'm bored lol)


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (didja see my newspaper article on my new horse?)
> 
> They filly watched her. She whinnied happily. She trotted to her nuzzleong her.
> 
> 
> 
> (Yep. Cool.  )
> 
> Lily laughed, patting her head lovingly. She held the bottle to the filly's muzzle to let her eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They filly watched her. She put her lips on the nipple and looked up at lily
> 
> (lol it's stupid, that's what happens when I'm bored lol)
Click to expand...

(  g2g.  )


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, sort of. That Nicki girl has had her pretty little eye on me for a while now..." Aine said chuckling.
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled "I'm part of Jean's new project" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Project? A project you say? Hmm, I haven't heard hide nor hair of this project...What's it about?" Aine said, looking at Fever curiously.
Click to expand...

"She starting a line of Gypsy Vanners" he replied


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mississipi" he said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> hhhhmmmm. thats a nice state' she said appolageticly they where almost there. she put her can down in the cup holder putting her coat over it. she parked and hopped out she took her license and wallet out of her pocket (she had issue's with purses) and put them under her seat. she slipped out of her clothes revealing a feminine pack of abs nice little arm muscles long lean hard muscular legs. her long curls came down to her back tickling it. 'coming cowboy' she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled and pulled of his shirt. He had thick abe muscles. He watched her and began walking toward the lake.
Click to expand...

she followed. she tried to hide her furious blush. she reached back and pulled her long curls back into a high sloppy bun. she shot him a suspicious smile and broke into a run jumping into the lake off the end of the dock. she laughed


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> i'm making that fantasy thread on here instead k? (on byh's not on byc)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hhhhmmmm. thats a nice state' she said appolageticly they where almost there. she put her can down in the cup holder putting her coat over it. she parked and hopped out she took her license and wallet out of her pocket (she had issue's with purses) and put them under her seat. she slipped out of her clothes revealing a feminine pack of abs nice little arm muscles long lean hard muscular legs. her long curls came down to her back tickling it. 'coming cowboy' she asked
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled and pulled of his shirt. He had thick abe muscles. He watched her and began walking toward the lake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she followed. she tried to hide her furious blush. she reached back and pulled her long curls back into a high sloppy bun. she shot him a suspicious smile and broke into a run jumping into the lake off the end of the dock. she laughed
Click to expand...

He sliently slide of the end of the dock.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Totilas trotted at the edge of the pasture. He pawed the ground. _"where are these idiot trainers?"_he thought silently as he paced the outside fence.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm making that fantasy thread on here instead k? (on byh's not on byc)
Click to expand...

Good idea! See ya tonight!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm making that fantasy thread on here instead k? (on byh's not on byc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea! See ya tonight!
Click to expand...

Ya just came back and now if leaveing


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled "I'm part of Jean's new project" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "Project? A project you say? Hmm, I haven't heard hide nor hair of this project...What's it about?" Aine said, looking at Fever curiously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "She starting a line of Gypsy Vanners" he replied
Click to expand...

"Oh, how intresting..." Aine said nodding.


----------



## DuckLover2399

The filly played with lily. She quietly took the nipped between her teeth. She looked up at lily.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> The filly played with lily. She quietly took the nipped between her teeth. She looked up at lily.


Lily quietly rested in the corner of the stall, her eye lids slowly fluttering shut. She strained to keep them open as she smiled lovingly down at Ruby.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly played with lily. She quietly took the nipped between her teeth. She looked up at lily.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily quietly rested in the corner of the stall, her eye lids slowly fluttering shut. She strained to keep them open as she smiled lovingly down at Ruby.
Click to expand...

The filly pulled the bottle out of her hands. She took it dangleing from her mouth Out of the stall.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly played with lily. She quietly took the nipped between her teeth. She looked up at lily.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily quietly rested in the corner of the stall, her eye lids slowly fluttering shut. She strained to keep them open as she smiled lovingly down at Ruby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly pulled the bottle out of her hands. She took it dangleing from her mouth Out of the stall.
Click to expand...

(She can't get out of the stall.  )

Lily suddenly woke up at the sight of the filly leaving, and grabbed her round the middle quickly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily quietly rested in the corner of the stall, her eye lids slowly fluttering shut. She strained to keep them open as she smiled lovingly down at Ruby.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly pulled the bottle out of her hands. She took it dangleing from her mouth Out of the stall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (She can't get out of the stall.  )
> 
> Lily suddenly woke up at the sight of the filly leaving, and grabbed her round the middle quickly.
Click to expand...

( lol) 
The filly looked back at her and whinnied. Still holding the bottle betweeen her teeth


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly pulled the bottle out of her hands. She took it dangleing from her mouth Out of the stall.
> 
> 
> 
> (She can't get out of the stall.  )
> 
> Lily suddenly woke up at the sight of the filly leaving, and grabbed her round the middle quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ( lol)
> The filly looked back at her and whinnied. Still holding the bottle betweeen her teeth
Click to expand...

"Give that back!" Lily said chuckling, pulling the bottle out of Ruby's mouth.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (She can't get out of the stall.  )
> 
> Lily suddenly woke up at the sight of the filly leaving, and grabbed her round the middle quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ( lol)
> The filly looked back at her and whinnied. Still holding the bottle betweeen her teeth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Give that back!" Lily said chuckling, pulling the bottle out of Ruby's mouth.
Click to expand...

She huffed, and eyed lily. She pranced around the stallS


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( lol)
> The filly looked back at her and whinnied. Still holding the bottle betweeen her teeth
> 
> 
> 
> "Give that back!" Lily said chuckling, pulling the bottle out of Ruby's mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She huffed, and eyed lily. She pranced around the stallS
Click to expand...

Lily yawned and leaned against the stall wall again, watching Ruby.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Give that back!" Lily said chuckling, pulling the bottle out of Ruby's mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> She huffed, and eyed lily. She pranced around the stallS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily yawned and leaned against the stall wall again, watching Ruby.
Click to expand...

Ruby nudged her. As if sayIn get up I wanna play!


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She huffed, and eyed lily. She pranced around the stallS
> 
> 
> 
> Lily yawned and leaned against the stall wall again, watching Ruby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ruby nudged her. As if sayIn get up I wanna play!
Click to expand...

"Not now Ruby, I gotta go rest..." Lily said yawning and standing up.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily yawned and leaned against the stall wall again, watching Ruby.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby nudged her. As if sayIn get up I wanna play!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Not now Ruby, I gotta go rest..." Lily said yawning and standing up.
Click to expand...

no! The filly whinnied in a pleading tone. She galloped toward the door


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby nudged her. As if sayIn get up I wanna play!
> 
> 
> 
> "Not now Ruby, I gotta go rest..." Lily said yawning and standing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no! The filly whinnied in a pleading tone. She galloped toward the door
Click to expand...

"No no no Ruby, I have to go rest so we can play in the pasture tomorrow!" Lily explained, shutting the stall door.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not now Ruby, I gotta go rest..." Lily said yawning and standing up.
> 
> 
> 
> no! The filly whinnied in a pleading tone. She galloped toward the door
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No no no Ruby, I have to go rest so we can play in the pasture tomorrow!" Lily explained, shutting the stall door.
Click to expand...

She screamed and slammed her head against the door. 

A reporter took a picture as she shut the door


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no! The filly whinnied in a pleading tone. She galloped toward the door
> 
> 
> 
> "No no no Ruby, I have to go rest so we can play in the pasture tomorrow!" Lily explained, shutting the stall door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She screamed and slammed her head against the door.
> 
> A reporter took a picture as she shut the door
Click to expand...

(Umm.....why?  what's up with the reporter? And I g2g.  )


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No no no Ruby, I have to go rest so we can play in the pasture tomorrow!" Lily explained, shutting the stall door.
> 
> 
> 
> She screamed and slammed her head against the door.
> 
> A reporter took a picture as she shut the door
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Umm.....why?  what's up with the reporter? And I g2g.  )
Click to expand...

(she a silly little foal, the reporter is there for my horse totilas)


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She screamed and slammed her head against the door.
> 
> A reporter took a picture as she shut the door
> 
> 
> 
> (Umm.....why?  what's up with the reporter? And I g2g.  )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (she a silly little foal, the reporter is there for my horse totilas)
Click to expand...

(Oh, okay.)

Lily jumped, startled at the large flash of the camera.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Umm.....why?  what's up with the reporter? And I g2g.  )
> 
> 
> 
> (she a silly little foal, the reporter is there for my horse totilas)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Oh, okay.)
> 
> Lily jumped, startled at the large flash of the camera.
Click to expand...

"rocky tribes, from the tribune" he said examineing


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled and pulled of his shirt. He had thick abe muscles. He watched her and began walking toward the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> she followed. she tried to hide her furious blush. she reached back and pulled her long curls back into a high sloppy bun. she shot him a suspicious smile and broke into a run jumping into the lake off the end of the dock. she laughed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sliently slide of the end of the dock.
Click to expand...

'don't be so sour' she said with a smile. 'or i won't take u places anymore' she added in her best feighn mother voice


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she followed. she tried to hide her furious blush. she reached back and pulled her long curls back into a high sloppy bun. she shot him a suspicious smile and broke into a run jumping into the lake off the end of the dock. she laughed
> 
> 
> 
> He sliently slide of the end of the dock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'don't be so sour' she said with a smile. 'or i won't take u places anymore' she added in her best feighn mother voice
Click to expand...

"sour?" he teased "besides you couldn't resist taking me" he grinned


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

The little mini mare stepped up to her filly. "Nurse."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> The little mini mare stepped up to her filly. "Nurse."


The filly looked at her "nwoi" she said sternly


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mini mare stepped up to her filly. "Nurse."
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked at her "nwoi" she said sternly
Click to expand...

"Yes, you'll be hungry if you don't. Please hon."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mini mare stepped up to her filly. "Nurse."
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked at her "nwoi" she said sternly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yes, you'll be hungry if you don't. Please hon."
Click to expand...

She grumbled "fwine nwanny" she watched to see her reaction then began to suckle


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly looked at her "nwoi" she said sternly
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, you'll be hungry if you don't. Please hon."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She grumbled "fwine nwanny" she watched to see her reaction then began to suckle
Click to expand...

"Good," she said before nuzzling the foal with her tiny face. "And remember, I'm your mother."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes, you'll be hungry if you don't. Please hon."
> 
> 
> 
> She grumbled "fwine nwanny" she watched to see her reaction then began to suckle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Good," she said before nuzzling the foal with her tiny face. "And remember, I'm your mother."
Click to expand...

She stoped suckling "nwannwy" she repulse before beginning to suckle once again


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She grumbled "fwine nwanny" she watched to see her reaction then began to suckle
> 
> 
> 
> "Good," she said before nuzzling the foal with her tiny face. "And remember, I'm your mother."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stoped suckling "nwannwy" she repulse before beginning to suckle once again
Click to expand...

"No honey, I'm your mother."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good," she said before nuzzling the foal with her tiny face. "And remember, I'm your mother."
> 
> 
> 
> She stoped suckling "nwannwy" she repulse before beginning to suckle once again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No honey, I'm your mother."
Click to expand...

She shook her head. She she finished suckling and walked to the door. She stuck her nose out. L


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stoped suckling "nwannwy" she repulse before beginning to suckle once again
> 
> 
> 
> "No honey, I'm your mother."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head. She she finished suckling and walked to the door. She stuck her nose out. L
Click to expand...

The little mare walked up beside her and nuzzled the filly's face.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No honey, I'm your mother."
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. She she finished suckling and walked to the door. She stuck her nose out. L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The little mare walked up beside her and nuzzled the filly's face.
Click to expand...

The filly snapped at her annoyed.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the fisherman




----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head. She she finished suckling and walked to the door. She stuck her nose out. L
> 
> 
> 
> The little mare walked up beside her and nuzzled the filly's face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly snapped at her annoyed.
Click to expand...

"Don't do that hon," she said, nuzzling again.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mare walked up beside her and nuzzled the filly's face.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly snapped at her annoyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Don't do that hon," she said, nuzzling again.
Click to expand...

The filly gave upmwith this mare. She decided she liked two legs better.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

>


Hey doorman.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Hey! Did MB make that thread yet?


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey doorman.
Click to expand...

Hi whats up


----------



## DuckLover2399

"Jake" stephanie said wearily. It sported they were lost "where are we?"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sliently slide of the end of the dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 'don't be so sour' she said with a smile. 'or i won't take u places anymore' she added in her best feighn mother voice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sour?" he teased "besides you couldn't resist taking me" he grinned
Click to expand...

o couldn't i' she smiled and splashed his face


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'don't be so sour' she said with a smile. 'or i won't take u places anymore' she added in her best feighn mother voice
> 
> 
> 
> "sour?" he teased "besides you couldn't resist taking me" he grinned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o couldn't i' she smiled and splashed his face
Click to expand...

He grinned and splashed water at her.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey doorman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi whats up
Click to expand...

The sky.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> "Jake" stephanie said wearily. It sported they were lost "where are we?"


"On the trail" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake" stephanie said wearily. It sported they were lost "where are we?"
> 
> 
> 
> "On the trail" he said
Click to expand...

"noooooo" she said looking around. It was nothing familer to her and she knew every trail there.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly snapped at her annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't do that hon," she said, nuzzling again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly gave upmwith this mare. She decided she liked two legs better.
Click to expand...

(Wow, that foal really gives up way too easily. )

"I love you sweetheart," she said kindly. "You know that, don't you?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake" stephanie said wearily. It sported they were lost "where are we?"
> 
> 
> 
> "On the trail" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "noooooo" she said looking around. It was nothing familer to her and she knew every trail there.
Click to expand...

"Sure?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't do that hon," she said, nuzzling again.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly gave upmwith this mare. She decided she liked two legs better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Wow, that foal really gives up way too easily. )
> 
> "I love you sweetheart," she said kindly. "You know that, don't you?"
Click to expand...

P)

"well Wi dwont wuv wou nwanny" she said curling up in the corner of the stall.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "On the trail" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "noooooo" she said looking around. It was nothing familer to her and she knew every trail there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Sure?" he asked
Click to expand...

""positive"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "noooooo" she said looking around. It was nothing familer to her and she knew every trail there.
> 
> 
> 
> "Sure?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ""positive"
Click to expand...

"We should go back" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sure?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> ""positive"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We should go back" he said
Click to expand...

"ok" she said nervously "but if we don't make it back in a minute we need to make a camp"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ""positive"
> 
> 
> 
> "We should go back" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ok" she said nervously "but if we don't make it back in a minute we need to make a camp"
Click to expand...

He looked around "C'mon" he said turning.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We should go back" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "ok" she said nervously "but if we don't make it back in a minute we need to make a camp"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looked around "C'mon" he said turning.
Click to expand...

She followed him


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ok" she said nervously "but if we don't make it back in a minute we need to make a camp"
> 
> 
> 
> He looked around "C'mon" he said turning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She followed him
Click to expand...

They made it back to the pond. "Let's camp" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looked around "C'mon" he said turning.
> 
> 
> 
> She followed him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They made it back to the pond. "Let's camp" he said
Click to expand...

"ok" she replied sliding off fire. She bit her lip.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She followed him
> 
> 
> 
> They made it back to the pond. "Let's camp" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "ok" she replied sliding off fire. She bit her lip.
Click to expand...

He slid off Ginger.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made it back to the pond. "Let's camp" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "ok" she replied sliding off fire. She bit her lip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He slid off Ginger.
Click to expand...

She sat down. There were wild flowers growing everywhere.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

g2g, bye, won't be here at all tomorrow morning


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> g2g, bye, won't be here at all tomorrow morning


----------



## the fisherman

I sent the form in.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

The little mini mare fell to the ground in agony, whinnying out for help. Her wide belly began to rumble slightly before contractions began.


----------



## the fisherman

(hello?)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

(I'm here, I'm just waiting for someone to realize my mini horse is foaling... )


----------



## the fisherman

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> (I'm here, I'm just waiting for someone to realize my mini horse is foaling... )


(I sent in my form can I rp now?)


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm here, I'm just waiting for someone to realize my mini horse is foaling... )
> 
> 
> 
> (I sent in my form can I rp now?)
Click to expand...

(Go ahead.)


----------



## the fisherman

Nate walked around the farm he reilized one of the horses is foaling


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Nate walked around the farm he reilized one of the horses is foaling


The little mini horse mare screamed out in agonizing pain again as she pushed again, having hardly anything happen.


----------



## the fisherman

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate walked around the farm he reilized one of the horses is foaling
> 
> 
> 
> The little mini horse mare screamed out in agonizing pain again as she pushed again, having hardly anything happen.
Click to expand...

Nate wondered what to do.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate walked around the farm he reilized one of the horses is foaling
> 
> 
> 
> The little mini horse mare screamed out in agonizing pain again as she pushed again, having hardly anything happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nate wondered what to do.
Click to expand...

After noticing Nate she tossed her head up into the air and whinnied for help.


----------



## the fisherman

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little mini horse mare screamed out in agonizing pain again as she pushed again, having hardly anything happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate wondered what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After noticing Nate she tossed her head up into the air and whinnied for help.
Click to expand...

"What do you want me to do" he asked


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate wondered what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> After noticing Nate she tossed her head up into the air and whinnied for help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What do you want me to do" he asked
Click to expand...

The mare continued to cry out in pain as the tips of the foal's hooves were revealed.


----------



## the fisherman

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After noticing Nate she tossed her head up into the air and whinnied for help.
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you want me to do" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare continued to cry out in pain as the tips of the foal's hooves were revealed.
Click to expand...

He wondered where everyone was


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you want me to do" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> The mare continued to cry out in pain as the tips of the foal's hooves were revealed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wondered where everyone was
Click to expand...

She was breathing heavily, obviously hurting and needed vetrinarian assistance.


----------



## the fisherman

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mare continued to cry out in pain as the tips of the foal's hooves were revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> He wondered where everyone was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She was breathing heavily, obviously hurting and needed vetrinarian assistance.
Click to expand...

He called the vetrinarion.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wondered where everyone was
> 
> 
> 
> She was breathing heavily, obviously hurting and needed vetrinarian assistance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He called the vetrinarion.
Click to expand...

"Hello?" answered the voice of a groggy woman. "Oh hey, you're calling from McCoy Farms. Why are ya' up so late?"


----------



## the fisherman

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was breathing heavily, obviously hurting and needed vetrinarian assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> He called the vetrinarion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hello?" answered the voice of a groggy woman. "Oh hey, you're calling from McCoy Farms. Why are ya' up so late?"
Click to expand...

"A hourse is foaling and it needs help" he said


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He called the vetrinarion.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello?" answered the voice of a groggy woman. "Oh hey, you're calling from McCoy Farms. Why are ya' up so late?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "A hourse is foaling and it needs help" he said
Click to expand...

She yawned. "Is it that mini mare?"


----------



## the fisherman

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello?" answered the voice of a groggy woman. "Oh hey, you're calling from McCoy Farms. Why are ya' up so late?"
> 
> 
> 
> "A hourse is foaling and it needs help" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She yawned. "Is it that mini mare?"
Click to expand...

"Yeah" he said


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A hourse is foaling and it needs help" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She yawned. "Is it that mini mare?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah" he said
Click to expand...

"Ah, that's what I thought. We expected to have her foal soon and we were watching her earlier today as she has a little trouble giving birth. I'll be over right away," she said. Within a few minutes, a large white Chevy Silverado pulling a slightly modified horse trailer parked beside the barn.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Okay doorman, your form is up! What color would you like to have the words in?


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Okay doorman, your form is up! What color would you like to have the words in?


blue


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sour?" he teased "besides you couldn't resist taking me" he grinned
> 
> 
> 
> o couldn't i' she smiled and splashed his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He grinned and splashed water at her.
Click to expand...

that wasn't very gentlemen like' she said slowly sneakily swimming forward


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o couldn't i' she smiled and splashed his face
> 
> 
> 
> He grinned and splashed water at her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that wasn't very gentlemen like' she said slowly sneakily swimming forward
Click to expand...

Nate walked by with a fishing pole in his hand


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o couldn't i' she smiled and splashed his face
> 
> 
> 
> He grinned and splashed water at her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that wasn't very gentlemen like' she said slowly sneakily swimming forward
Click to expand...

"who said I was a gentlemen?" he questioned. "oh -------" (I don't know if the word I was going to use is bad) he said seeing nate


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He grinned and splashed water at her.
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't very gentlemen like' she said slowly sneakily swimming forward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "who said I was a gentlemen?" he questioned. "oh -------" (I don't know if the word I was going to use is bad) he said seeing nate
Click to expand...

"I am going" Nate said


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't very gentlemen like' she said slowly sneakily swimming forward
> 
> 
> 
> "who said I was a gentlemen?" he questioned. "oh -------" (I don't know if the word I was going to use is bad) he said seeing nate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I am going" Nate said
Click to expand...

Nate walked out of sight.


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't very gentlemen like' she said slowly sneakily swimming forward
> 
> 
> 
> "who said I was a gentlemen?" he questioned. "oh -------" (I don't know if the word I was going to use is bad) he said seeing nate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I am going" Nate said
Click to expand...

LOL is he following us? we decide to go off to a lake one day and he turns up......curiouser and curiouser


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He grinned and splashed water at her.
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't very gentlemen like' she said slowly sneakily swimming forward
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "who said I was a gentlemen?" he questioned. "oh -------" (I don't know if the word I was going to use is bad) he said seeing nate
Click to expand...

elizabeth watched nate walk away.'who was that' she muttered.


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "who said I was a gentlemen?" he questioned. "oh -------" (I don't know if the word I was going to use is bad) he said seeing nate
> 
> 
> 
> "I am going" Nate said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL is he following us? we decide to go off to a lake one day and he turns up......curiouser and curiouser
Click to expand...

"No I just wanted to go fishing" he said before he left


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am going" Nate said
> 
> 
> 
> LOL is he following us? we decide to go off to a lake one day and he turns up......curiouser and curiouser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No I just wanted to go fishing" he said
Click to expand...

i thought he was gone????


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't very gentlemen like' she said slowly sneakily swimming forward
> 
> 
> 
> "who said I was a gentlemen?" he questioned. "oh -------" (I don't know if the word I was going to use is bad) he said seeing nate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> elizabeth watched nate walk away.'who was that' she muttered.
Click to expand...


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL is he following us? we decide to go off to a lake one day and he turns up......curiouser and curiouser
> 
> 
> 
> "No I just wanted to go fishing" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought he was gone????
Click to expand...

I edited it to say before he left


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No I just wanted to go fishing" he said
> 
> 
> 
> i thought he was gone????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I edited it to say before he left
Click to expand...

okee doky then


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am going" Nate said
> 
> 
> 
> LOL is he following us? we decide to go off to a lake one day and he turns up......curiouser and curiouser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No I just wanted to go fishing" he said before he left
Click to expand...

He came walking back with a 10 pound bass in his hand "See"


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't very gentlemen like' she said slowly sneakily swimming forward
> 
> 
> 
> "who said I was a gentlemen?" he questioned. "oh -------" (I don't know if the word I was going to use is bad) he said seeing nate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> elizabeth watched nate walk away.'who was that' she muttered.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL is he following us? we decide to go off to a lake one day and he turns up......curiouser and curiouser
> 
> 
> 
> "No I just wanted to go fishing" he said before he left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He came walking back with a 10 pound bass in his hand "See"
Click to expand...

"cool" he said slightly uneasy


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL is he following us? we decide to go off to a lake one day and he turns up......curiouser and curiouser
> 
> 
> 
> "No I just wanted to go fishing" he said before he left
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He came walking back with a 10 pound bass in his hand "See"
Click to expand...

elizabeth looked at the fish. 'uuuummmmm ok then, thats a nice fish' she said


----------



## manybirds

all of a sudden elizabeth found this hilarious and almost broke out laughing


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No I just wanted to go fishing" he said before he left
> 
> 
> 
> He came walking back with a 10 pound bass in his hand "See"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "cool" he said slightly uneasy
Click to expand...

"I am not stalking you guys I just wanted to go fishing" "Some people" he muttered


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He came walking back with a 10 pound bass in his hand "See"
> 
> 
> 
> "cool" he said slightly uneasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I am not stalking you guys I just wanted to go fishing" "Some people" he muttered
Click to expand...

"what?" Adam replied "never said you were stocking us"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "cool" he said slightly uneasy
> 
> 
> 
> "I am not stalking you guys I just wanted to go fishing" "Some people" he muttered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "what?" Adam replied "never said you were stocking us"
Click to expand...

"Just forget it" he said walking back to his house


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am not stalking you guys I just wanted to go fishing" "Some people" he muttered
> 
> 
> 
> "what?" Adam replied "never said you were stocking us"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Just forget it" he said walking back to his house
Click to expand...

He doesnt have a house! Argh. Why does everyone think that?

"hmm"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "what?" Adam replied "never said you were stocking us"
> 
> 
> 
> "Just forget it" he said walking back to his house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesnt have a house! Argh. Why does everyone think that?
> 
> "hmm"
Click to expand...

(oops)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just forget it" he said walking back to his house
> 
> 
> 
> He doesnt have a house! Argh. Why does everyone think that?
> 
> "hmm"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (oops)
Click to expand...

(it's ok, it just gets a tiny bit aggravating. Lol) (hey mb make the rp now!)


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesnt have a house! Argh. Why does everyone think that?
> 
> "hmm"
> 
> 
> 
> (oops)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (it's ok, it just gets a tiny bit aggravating. Lol) (hey mb make the rp now!)
Click to expand...

the crazy one????


----------



## manybirds

as soon as he was out of ear shot elizabeth broke out into quite laughter. she snorted lightly


----------



## the fisherman

Nate wondered where Lala was


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> as soon as he was out of ear shot elizabeth broke out into quite laughter. she snorted lightly


He laughed


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Nate wondered where Lala was


The filly or ruby as she was now being called trotted past him. Adam had left her stall door open this morning.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate wondered where Lala was
> 
> 
> 
> The filly or ruby as she was now being called trotted past him. Adam had left her stall door open this morning.
Click to expand...

Nate smiled "Now where could Lala be" he assked himself


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Poor little mini mare.  I'm just going to say that she wasn't foaling last night and instead, now.

The mini mare suddenly fell in her stall after feeling an intense pain throughout her entire midsection, whinnying out in agony before contractions began.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Poor little mini mare.  I'm just going to say that she wasn't foaling last night and instead, now.
> 
> The mini mare suddenly fell in her stall after feeling an intense pain throughout her entire midsection, whinnying out in agony before contractions began.


The fillly trotted past the open stall door. "nwanny" she asked putting her head in


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little mini mare.  I'm just going to say that she wasn't foaling last night and instead, now.
> 
> The mini mare suddenly fell in her stall after feeling an intense pain throughout her entire midsection, whinnying out in agony before contractions began.
> 
> 
> 
> The fillly trotted past the open stall door. "nwanny" she asked putting her head in
Click to expand...

"Mommy," she reminded her through her pain, wincing as she attempted to squeeze but had nothing happen.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as he was out of ear shot elizabeth broke out into quite laughter. she snorted lightly
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed
Click to expand...

That was interesting' she choked out. (i made the thread!!!!!!!! here on BYH instead)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as soon as he was out of ear shot elizabeth broke out into quite laughter. she snorted lightly
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was interesting' she choked out. (i made the thread!!!!!!!! here on BYH instead)
Click to expand...

He nodded


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little mini mare.  I'm just going to say that she wasn't foaling last night and instead, now.
> 
> The mini mare suddenly fell in her stall after feeling an intense pain throughout her entire midsection, whinnying out in agony before contractions began.
> 
> 
> 
> The fillly trotted past the open stall door. "nwanny" she asked putting her head in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Mommy," she reminded her through her pain, wincing as she attempted to squeeze but had nothing happen.
Click to expand...

The filly shook her head. She trotted to her and laid down.


----------



## the fisherman

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little mini mare.  I'm just going to say that she wasn't foaling last night and instead, now.
> 
> The mini mare suddenly fell in her stall after feeling an intense pain throughout her entire midsection, whinnying out in agony before contractions began.
> 
> 
> 
> The fillly trotted past the open stall door. "nwanny" she asked putting her head in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Mommy," she reminded her through her pain, wincing as she attempted to squeeze but had nothing happen.
Click to expand...

Nate called the vet


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed
> 
> 
> 
> That was interesting' she choked out. (i made the thread!!!!!!!! here on BYH instead)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He nodded
Click to expand...

she cleared her throat. she gave him a sly smile before she jumped forward and dunked him under the water quick.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fillly trotted past the open stall door. "nwanny" she asked putting her head in
> 
> 
> 
> "Mommy," she reminded her through her pain, wincing as she attempted to squeeze but had nothing happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly shook her head. She trotted to her and laid down.
Click to expand...

"I _am_ your mother," she said, slightly frustrated. The mare nuzzled her adoptive filly before rolling to her other side and heaving large amounts of air in and out her body.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was interesting' she choked out. (i made the thread!!!!!!!! here on BYH instead)
> 
> 
> 
> He nodded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she cleared her throat. she gave him a sly smile before she jumped forward and dunked him under the water quick.
Click to expand...

He laughed and dunked her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mommy," she reminded her through her pain, wincing as she attempted to squeeze but had nothing happen.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly shook her head. She trotted to her and laid down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I _am_ your mother," she said, slightly frustrated. The mare nuzzled her adoptive filly before rolling to her other side and heaving large amounts of air in and out her body.
Click to expand...

The filly grumbled. She still like the two legs better. She reluctantly nuzzled the mare


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly shook her head. She trotted to her and laid down.
> 
> 
> 
> "I _am_ your mother," she said, slightly frustrated. The mare nuzzled her adoptive filly before rolling to her other side and heaving large amounts of air in and out her body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly grumbled. She still like the two legs better. She reluctantly nuzzled the mare
Click to expand...

She nuzzled her back. "Go--Find---Someone..." the mare huffed.


----------



## the fisherman

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I _am_ your mother," she said, slightly frustrated. The mare nuzzled her adoptive filly before rolling to her other side and heaving large amounts of air in and out her body.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly grumbled. She still like the two legs better. She reluctantly nuzzled the mare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She nuzzled her back. "Go--Find---Someone..." the mare huffed.
Click to expand...

Nate was there he called the vetrinarion


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly grumbled. She still like the two legs better. She reluctantly nuzzled the mare
> 
> 
> 
> She nuzzled her back. "Go--Find---Someone..." the mare huffed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nate was there he called the vet
Click to expand...

The filly whinnied for Nate


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nuzzled her back. "Go--Find---Someone..." the mare huffed.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate was there he called the vet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly whinnied for Nate
Click to expand...

"Whats wrong little one?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate was there he called the vet
> 
> 
> 
> The filly whinnied for Nate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Whats wrong little one?" he asked
Click to expand...

She layed down by the mare


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly whinnied for Nate
> 
> 
> 
> "Whats wrong little one?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She layed down by the mare
Click to expand...

She continued to struggle.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly whinnied for Nate
> 
> 
> 
> "Whats wrong little one?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She layed down by the mare
Click to expand...

Nate waited for someone to answer still wonndering where lala was


----------



## DuckLover2399

A man awnsered the phone "hello?"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> A man awnsered the phone "hello?"


Hello a horse is foaling and it needs some help


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man awnsered the phone "hello?"
> 
> 
> 
> Hello a hourse is foaling and it needs some help
Click to expand...

(horse  ) 

"I'll be right over" he said hanging up the phone


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A man awnsered the phone "hello?"
> 
> 
> 
> Hello a hourse is foaling and it needs some help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (horse  )
> 
> "I'll be right over" he said hanging up the phone
Click to expand...

"Ok thanks" (Sorry I didnt get much sleep)


----------



## the fisherman

(come online pekin)


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello a hourse is foaling and it needs some help
> 
> 
> 
> (horse  )
> 
> "I'll be right over" he said hanging up the phone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ok thanks" (Sorry I didnt get much sleep)
Click to expand...

The van pulled a man hopped out and went to the stall


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (horse  )
> 
> "I'll be right over" he said hanging up the phone
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok thanks" (Sorry I didnt get much sleep)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The van pulled a man hopped out and went to the stall
Click to expand...

"hello" he said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Hey, what's up guys?


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Hey, what's up guys?


Nothin much just bored..................


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Hey, what's up guys?


----------



## DuckLover2399

He began to work on the mare


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, what's up guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin much just bored..................
Click to expand...

I propose we go camping.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie awoke. "Jake?" she wheezed.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie awoke. "Jake?" she wheezed.


'What is it?" he asked

What do you call it when you are about o get bumped up to a higher position?


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie awoke. "Jake?" she wheezed.


(Are they camping or are they lost?)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie awoke. "Jake?" she wheezed.
> 
> 
> 
> (Are they camping or are they lost?)
Click to expand...

lost


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie awoke. "Jake?" she wheezed.
> 
> 
> 
> (Are they camping or are they lost?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lost
Click to expand...

(Ok Nate to the rescue!!)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Are they camping or are they lost?)
> 
> 
> 
> lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Ok Nate to the rescue!!)
Click to expand...

Do you have an answer for my question?


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lost
> 
> 
> 
> (Ok Nate to the rescue!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have an answer for my question?
Click to expand...

No I dont sorry


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Ok Nate to the rescue!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an answer for my question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont sorry
Click to expand...

Darn, it's on the tip of my tongue! I got it! Promoted! Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an answer for my question?
> 
> 
> 
> No I dont sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn, it's on the tip of my tongue! I got it! Promoted! Thanks!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LexiLou

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie awoke. "Jake?" she wheezed.
> 
> 
> 
> 'What is it?" he asked
> 
> What do you call it when you are about o get bumped up to a higher position?
Click to expand...

She coughed. "I dont feel to good" 


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He nodded
> 
> 
> 
> she cleared her throat. she gave him a sly smile before she jumped forward and dunked him under the water quick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He laughed and dunked her.
Click to expand...

she came back up squirting water in his face.


----------



## LexiLou

Omg Im on my sisters accohnt


----------



## manybirds

LexiLou said:
			
		

> Hey I might poo I'm goin to get my new flute


LOL ok u go poo


----------



## the fisherman

LexiLou said:
			
		

> Omg Im on my sisters accohnt


Thats what I thought


----------



## DuckLover2399

LexiLou said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie awoke. "Jake?" she wheezed.
> 
> 
> 
> 'What is it?" he asked
> 
> What do you call it when you are about o get bumped up to a higher position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She coughed. "I dont feel to good" 
Click to expand...

Lol ok it's me on my account. Lol. My sister is gonna be soooomad!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

LexiLou said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie awoke. "Jake?" she wheezed.
> 
> 
> 
> 'What is it?" he asked
> 
> What do you call it when you are about o get bumped up to a higher position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She coughed. "I dont feel to good" 
Click to expand...

Duck! You told me that was your sister's account!


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

The mini mare whinnied in agony as only a small section of the foal was revealed.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

Her foal will look like this when he's older:


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> LexiLou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'What is it?" he asked
> 
> What do you call it when you are about o get bumped up to a higher position?
> 
> 
> 
> She coughed. "I dont feel to good" 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Duck! You told me that was your sister's account!
Click to expand...

It is she left it up an I thought it was mine go back a few post. She is gonna be really mad.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> Her foal will look like this when he's older: http://www.iamranch.com/blueboy.jpg


Aw!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> The mini mare whinnied in agony as only a small section of the foal was revealed.


The vet began to pull him out


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini mare whinnied in agony as only a small section of the foal was revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> The vet began to pull him out
Click to expand...

She screamed as two little light grey legs were revealed.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini mare whinnied in agony as only a small section of the foal was revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> The vet began to pull him out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She screamed as two little light grey legs were revealed.
Click to expand...

He outlet the rest of the foal out


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vet began to pull him out
> 
> 
> 
> She screamed as two little light grey legs were revealed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He outlet the rest of the foal out
Click to expand...

She relaxed herself before leaning her face in towards the beautiful newborn colt, nuzzling his cheek before licking his withers.


----------



## the fisherman

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She screamed as two little light grey legs were revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> He outlet the rest of the foal out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She relaxed herself before leaning her face in towards the beautiful newborn colt, nuzzling his cheek before licking his withers.
Click to expand...

Nate was watching


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She screamed as two little light grey legs were revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> He outlet the rest of the foal out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She relaxed herself before leaning her face in towards the beautiful newborn colt, nuzzling his cheek before licking his withers.
Click to expand...

The filly pranced around her

The vet left to go check another foaling horse. "bye" he told them before leaveijg


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He outlet the rest of the foal out
> 
> 
> 
> She relaxed herself before leaning her face in towards the beautiful newborn colt, nuzzling his cheek before licking his withers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly pranced around her
> 
> The vet left to go check another foaling horse. "bye" he told them before leaveijg
Click to expand...

The mini mare nickered at the filly as she licked the newborn foal off. "You'll have a new playmate."


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He outlet the rest of the foal out
> 
> 
> 
> She relaxed herself before leaning her face in towards the beautiful newborn colt, nuzzling his cheek before licking his withers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly pranced around her
> 
> The vet left to go check another foaling horse. "bye" he told them before leaveijg
Click to expand...

"Bye" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She relaxed herself before leaning her face in towards the beautiful newborn colt, nuzzling his cheek before licking his withers.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly pranced around her
> 
> The vet left to go check another foaling horse. "bye" he told them before leaveijg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mini mare nickered at the filly as she licked the newborn foal off. "You'll have a new playmate."
Click to expand...

She nodded


----------



## the fisherman

Nate was getting his hunting gear ready he was going dove huntinng.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly pranced around her
> 
> The vet left to go check another foaling horse. "bye" he told them before leaveijg
> 
> 
> 
> The mini mare nickered at the filly as she licked the newborn foal off. "You'll have a new playmate."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She nodded
Click to expand...

The little colt began to nurse. "You too," she said to the filly.


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Nate was getting his hunting gear ready he was going dove huntinng.


Nate was walking on a trail when he saw Jake "What the?"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate was getting his hunting gear ready he was going dove huntinng.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate was walking on a trail when he saw Jake "What the?"
Click to expand...

Jake turned "Nate" he said surprised


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate was getting his hunting gear ready he was going dove huntinng.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate was walking on a trail when he saw Jake "What the?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake turned "Nate" he said surprised
Click to expand...

Stephanie looked up. Her face was slate white. "I don't feel good".


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini mare nickered at the filly as she licked the newborn foal off. "You'll have a new playmate."
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The little colt began to nurse. "You too," she said to the filly.
Click to expand...

She cautiously walked to the mare and began to suckle.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate was getting his hunting gear ready he was going dove huntinng.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate was walking on a trail when he saw Jake "What the?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake turned "Nate" he said surprised
Click to expand...

"Man all I thought Id find were doves" he said


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate was walking on a trail when he saw Jake "What the?"
> 
> 
> 
> Jake turned "Nate" he said surprised
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stephanie looked up. Her face was slate white. "I don't feel good".
Click to expand...

"lets get her back to the farm" he said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate was walking on a trail when he saw Jake "What the?"
> 
> 
> 
> Jake turned "Nate" he said surprised
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stephanie looked up. Her face was slate white. "I don't feel good".
Click to expand...

"Are you okay?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake turned "Nate" he said surprised
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie looked up. Her face was slate white. "I don't feel good".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Are you okay?" he asked
Click to expand...

No" she whimpered


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie looked up. Her face was slate white. "I don't feel good".
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you okay?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No" she whimpered
Click to expand...

"What happened to you guys?" he asked still holding his shotgun


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie looked up. Her face was slate white. "I don't feel good".
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you okay?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No" she whimpered
Click to expand...

"Get firefly" he said to Nate.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you okay?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> No" she whimpered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Get firefly" he said to Nate.
Click to expand...

"Ok" he took off running within 10 min. he was back with firefly


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you okay?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> No" she whimpered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What happened to you guys?" he asked still holding his shotgun
Click to expand...

Firefly grazed ny the pond


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded
> 
> 
> 
> The little colt began to nurse. "You too," she said to the filly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She cautiously walked to the mare and began to suckle.
Click to expand...

"Good girl," she whispered.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No" she whimpered
> 
> 
> 
> "Get firefly" he said to Nate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ok" he took off running within 10 min. he was back with firefly
Click to expand...

"let's get her up" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little colt began to nurse. "You too," she said to the filly.
> 
> 
> 
> She cautiously walked to the mare and began to suckle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Good girl," she whispered.
Click to expand...

The filly ignored her


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She cautiously walked to the mare and began to suckle.
> 
> 
> 
> "Good girl," she whispered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly ignored her
Click to expand...

The mare sighed at her adoptive foal. She was trying so hard to care for her and be her mother, yet the young filly simply wouldn't except her into her daily life.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good girl," she whispered.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly ignored her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mare sighed at her adoptive foal. She was trying so hard to care for her and be her mother, yet the young filly simply wouldn't except her into her daily life.
Click to expand...

The filly finished suckling and looked out the open stall dood


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you okay?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> No" she whimpered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Get firefly" he said to Nate.
Click to expand...


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No" she whimpered
> 
> 
> 
> "Get firefly" he said to Nate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ok" he took off running within 10 min. he was back with firefly
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Get firefly" he said to Nate.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok" he took off running within 10 min. he was back with firefly
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Firefly trotted behind him. She whinnied at jake


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Get firefly" he said to Nate.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok" he took off running within 10 min. he was back with firefly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "let's get her up" he said
Click to expand...

Bottom of the page posts never get read.


----------



## DuckLover2399

a


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Get firefly" he said to Nate.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok" he took off running within 10 min. he was back with firefly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "let's get her up" he said
Click to expand...

She looked up at jake


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok" he took off running within 10 min. he was back with firefly
> 
> 
> 
> "let's get her up" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked up at jake
Click to expand...

"You guys ready?" he asked


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she cleared her throat. she gave him a sly smile before she jumped forward and dunked him under the water quick.
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed and dunked her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she came back up squirting water in his face.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "let's get her up" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You guys ready?" he asked
Click to expand...

"Yes; he replied


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at jake
> 
> 
> 
> "You guys ready?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yes; he replied
Click to expand...

"Ok" he said as he started walking


----------



## chickendiva25

Aine peavefully rested in her stall, her eye shut lightly. A small smile was sweetly placed on her mouth, wonderful dreams popping up into her head. Her gentle breathing, quiet rhythimic, could put anyone to rest.

Prometheus grazed tiredly.

~~~~~

Nicki shovled hay into a stall, sweat prominantly placed upon her brow.

Lily pushed a weel barrow towards the barn, a bag of horse feed slopily placed inside of it.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You guys ready?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes; he replied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ok" he said as he started walking
Click to expand...

Jake mounted Ginger and took firefly's reins.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she a silly little foal, the reporter is there for my horse totilas)
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, okay.)
> 
> Lily jumped, startled at the large flash of the camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "rocky tribes, from the tribune" he said examineing
Click to expand...

"Er, hello..." Lily said slowly in reply.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes; he replied
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok" he said as he started walking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake mounted Ginger and took firefly's reins.
Click to expand...

She sat wearily on the mare


----------



## the fisherman

"Wont be too long now" he said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ok" he said as he started walking
> 
> 
> 
> Jake mounted Ginger and took firefly's reins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sat wearily on the mare
Click to expand...

He set off down the trail.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh, okay.)
> 
> Lily jumped, startled at the large flash of the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> "rocky tribes, from the tribune" he said examineing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Er, hello..." Lily said slowly in reply.
Click to expand...

P) 
"where is totIlas?" he asked egarly


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake mounted Ginger and took firefly's reins.
> 
> 
> 
> She sat wearily on the mare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He set off down the trail.
Click to expand...

Stephanie watched him


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

if ur a girl, get on boys vrs. Girls before guys win!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sat wearily on the mare
> 
> 
> 
> He set off down the trail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stephanie watched him
Click to expand...

He worried.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He set off down the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie watched him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He worried.
Click to expand...

(what should I make her sick with?)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie watched him
> 
> 
> 
> He worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (what should I make her sick with?)
Click to expand...

(I guess it could be something she ate)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He set off down the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie watched him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He worried.
Click to expand...

"Jake" stehpanie said winceing. She held onto the mares hot neck.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie watched him
> 
> 
> 
> He worried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Jake" stehpanie said winceing. She held onto the mares hot neck.
Click to expand...

"We are here" he said


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed and dunked her.
> 
> 
> 
> she came back up squirting water in his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she came back up squirting water in his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He laughed.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> He laughed.


she smiled. when she smiled the left side of her face had no dimples but the right side had three rite in a row in wierd spots along her jaw line (i have that and it's so weird)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He worried.
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake" stehpanie said winceing. She held onto the mares hot neck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We are here" he said
Click to expand...

Jake dismounted.


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed.
> 
> 
> 
> she smiled. when she smiled the left side of her face had no dimples but the right side had three rite in a row in wierd spots along her jaw line (i have that and it's so weird)
Click to expand...


----------



## the fisherman

Nate wondered where Lala was


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed.
> 
> 
> 
> she smiled. when she smiled the left side of her face had no dimples but the right side had three rite in a row in wierd spots along her jaw line (i have that and it's so weird)
Click to expand...

her pocked hdr


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jake" stehpanie said winceing. She held onto the mares hot neck.
> 
> 
> 
> "We are here" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake dismounted.
Click to expand...

Stephanie slid wearily off of firefly.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He laughed.
> 
> 
> 
> she smiled. when she smiled the left side of her face had no dimples but the right side had three rite in a row in wierd spots along her jaw line (i have that and it's so weird)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> her pocked hdr
Click to expand...

what?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We are here" he said
> 
> 
> 
> Jake dismounted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stephanie slid wearily off of firefly.
Click to expand...

"Do you need help?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake dismounted.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie slid wearily off of firefly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Do you need help?" he asked
Click to expand...

"no" she said quietly


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie slid wearily off of firefly.
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you need help?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "no" she said quietly
Click to expand...

"Are you sure?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you need help?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "no" she said quietly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Are you sure?" he asked
Click to expand...

She nodded slowly. Her face regaining some color.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no" she said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you sure?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She nodded slowly. Her face regaining some color.
Click to expand...

"Do you guys need any more help?" he asked


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no" she said quietly
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you sure?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She nodded slowly. Her face regaining some color.
Click to expand...

He yelled for jean. She ran out he door.


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you sure?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded slowly. Her face regaining some color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Do you guys need any more help?" he asked
Click to expand...

Naw" she said quietly


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you sure?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded slowly. Her face regaining some color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He yelled for jean. She ran out he door.
Click to expand...

"momma"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded slowly. Her face regaining some color.
> 
> 
> 
> He yelled for jean. She ran out he door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "momma"
Click to expand...

"What happened?" she asked


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded slowly. Her face regaining some color.
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you guys need any more help?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw" she said quietly
Click to expand...

"Ok but if you guys need any help let me know" he said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

duck help me!!!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> duck help me!!!!!


Yes?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duck help me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes?
Click to expand...

boys vs girls


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duck help me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> boys vs girls
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He yelled for jean. She ran out he door.
> 
> 
> 
> "momma"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What happened?" she asked
Click to expand...

"We got lost and we camped and i don't feel to good"


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she smiled. when she smiled the left side of her face had no dimples but the right side had three rite in a row in wierd spots along her jaw line (i have that and it's so weird)
> 
> 
> 
> her pocked hdr
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what?
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her pocked hdr
> 
> 
> 
> what?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oops I can't spell.

He poked her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "momma"
> 
> 
> 
> "What happened?" she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We got lost and we camped and i don't feel to good"
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "momma"
> 
> 
> 
> "What happened?" she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "We got lost and we camped and i don't feel to good"
Click to expand...

"Did you eat anything?" she asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What happened?" she asked
> 
> 
> 
> "We got lost and we camped and i don't feel to good"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Did you eat anything?" she asked
Click to expand...

She nodded "I ate some Fresh beef jerky" she said quietly "I didn't think it would go bad"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops I can't spell.
> 
> He poked her.
Click to expand...

(yey! what u ment is nothing what like u wrote  )
she jumped about a foot in the air. she looked at him ' u know i think Lily likes u. u should ask her out' she said her light brownish gold eyes watching him.


----------



## the fisherman

Nate sat down watching


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We got lost and we camped and i don't feel to good"
> 
> 
> 
> "Did you eat anything?" she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She nodded "I ate some Fresh beef jerky" she said quietly "I didn't think it would go bad"
Click to expand...

"Could it have?" she asked


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

MB to SH now!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Did you eat anything?" she asked
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded "I ate some Fresh beef jerky" she said quietly "I didn't think it would go bad"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Could it have?" she asked
Click to expand...

"I did eat an apple, I don't know my stomach just hurts"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She nodded "I ate some Fresh beef jerky" she said quietly "I didn't think it would go bad"
> 
> 
> 
> "Could it have?" she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I did eat an apple, I don't know my stomach just hurts"
Click to expand...

"C'mon inside" she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Could it have?" she asked
> 
> 
> 
> "I did eat an apple, I don't know my stomach just hurts"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "C'mon inside" she said
Click to expand...

She looked and Jake and began to walk toward the house


----------



## the fisherman

Nate was sitting down bored


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> MB to SH now!


yes mam!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I did eat an apple, I don't know my stomach just hurts"
> 
> 
> 
> "C'mon inside" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked and Jake and began to walk toward the house
Click to expand...

Jean helped her inside.
(my new DL tribe is up)


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops I can't spell.
> 
> He poked her.
> 
> 
> 
> (yey! what u ment is nothing what like u wrote  )
> she jumped about a foot in the air. she looked at him ' u know i think Lily likes u. u should ask her out' she said her light brownish gold eyes watching him.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB to SH now!
> 
> 
> 
> yes mam!
Click to expand...

Good work soldier!


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops I can't spell.
> 
> He poked her.
> 
> 
> 
> (yey! what u ment is nothing what like u wrote  )
> she jumped about a foot in the air. she looked at him ' u know i think Lily likes u. u should ask her out' she said her light brownish gold eyes watching him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He watched her out of the corner of his eye. "naw" he snickered "got someone else on my mind" and with that he hopped on the deck


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yey! what u ment is nothing what like u wrote  )
> she jumped about a foot in the air. she looked at him ' u know i think Lily likes u. u should ask her out' she said her light brownish gold eyes watching him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He watched her out of the corner of his eye. "naw" he snickered "got someone else on my mind" and with that he hopped on the deck
Click to expand...

she followed after him she walked up beside him and all of a sudden pushed him back in the water. she bolted for the truck hoping that her bikini covered her butt


----------



## manybirds

gotta go milk


----------



## chickendiva25




----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "C'mon inside" she said
> 
> 
> 
> She looked and Jake and began to walk toward the house
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jean helped her inside.
> (my new DL tribe is up)
Click to expand...

she sat on the couch.


----------



## the fisherman

Nate was still wondering where Lala was


----------



## chickendiva25

Nicki slowly walked into the stables, her hands lightly grapsed around her middle. She looked around warily, seeing if anybody else was in the stables. Thankfully, she was alone. A small smile spread across her heartshaped face, and she began to walk to Aine's stall. Her black leather boots clopped on the cement ground, being more of a dressy style as they were heeled and reached her mid calf clingingly. Nicki stopped at the mare's stall door, and put her hands onto it gently. "Hello there," She said warmly. Aine happily bounced her head up and down, whinnying and shaking her silky mane. She reached her soft muzzle out of the door, nudging Nicki's face.


----------



## DuckLover2399

The filly didn't see anyone. So she quietly walked out of the stall. She went sniffing around for her lily.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked and Jake and began to walk toward the house
> 
> 
> 
> Jean helped her inside.
> (my new DL tribe is up)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she sat on the couch.
Click to expand...

"Why don't you lie down" Jean suggested


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Fever stomped and shook his head.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> The filly didn't see anyone. So she quietly walked out of the stall. She went sniffing around for her lily.


Lily read a very thick book on the guest house porch, rocking back and forth in her chair.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly didn't see anyone. So she quietly walked out of the stall. She went sniffing around for her lily.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily read a very thick book on the guest house porch, rocking back and forth in her chair.
Click to expand...

The filly began walking toward her sniffing the ground. She looked up and spotted her. She began to gallop toward her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean helped her inside.
> (my new DL tribe is up)
> 
> 
> 
> she sat on the couch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why don't you lie down" Jean suggested
Click to expand...

"I don't want to" she said weakly, but very stubbornly


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly didn't see anyone. So she quietly walked out of the stall. She went sniffing around for her lily.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily read a very thick book on the guest house porch, rocking back and forth in her chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly began walking toward her sniffing the ground. She looked up and spotted her. She began to gallop toward her.
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly didn't see anyone. So she quietly walked out of the stall. She went sniffing around for her lily.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily read a very thick book on the guest house porch, rocking back and forth in her chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly began walking toward her sniffing the ground. She looked up and spotted her. She began to gallop toward her.
Click to expand...

Lily smacked her lips randomly, flipping a page in her book as her eyes began to droop slightly. She noticed something in the distance, that caught her eye and made her look up. Lily gasped at the sight of Ruby, and threw her book aside to run over to her filly.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily read a very thick book on the guest house porch, rocking back and forth in her chair.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly began walking toward her sniffing the ground. She looked up and spotted her. She began to gallop toward her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily smacked her lips randomly, flipping a page in her book as her eyes began to droop slightly. She noticed something in the distance, that caught her eye and made her look up. Lily gasped at the sight of Ruby, and threw her book aside to run over to her filly.
Click to expand...

Ruby galloped up the guest house steps.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly began walking toward her sniffing the ground. She looked up and spotted her. She began to gallop toward her.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smacked her lips randomly, flipping a page in her book as her eyes began to droop slightly. She noticed something in the distance, that caught her eye and made her look up. Lily gasped at the sight of Ruby, and threw her book aside to run over to her filly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ruby galloped up the guest house steps.
Click to expand...

Lily stopped knelt down, her arms held open wide for Ruby, a bright smile on her face. "Come here Ruby!" She called out.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily smacked her lips randomly, flipping a page in her book as her eyes began to droop slightly. She noticed something in the distance, that caught her eye and made her look up. Lily gasped at the sight of Ruby, and threw her book aside to run over to her filly.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby galloped up the guest house steps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily stopped knelt down, her arms held open wide for Ruby, a bright smile on her face. "Come here Ruby!" She called out.
Click to expand...

Ruby whinnied. She pranced over and nuzzled lily.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she sat on the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> "Why don't you lie down" Jean suggested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I don't want to" she said weakly, but very stubbornly
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby galloped up the guest house steps.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily stopped knelt down, her arms held open wide for Ruby, a bright smile on her face. "Come here Ruby!" She called out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ruby whinnied. She pranced over and nuzzled lily.
Click to expand...

"Hey there girl, what are you doing out here?" Lily asked curiously, stroking her head.


----------



## the fisherman

Nate wondered what he should do


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily stopped knelt down, her arms held open wide for Ruby, a bright smile on her face. "Come here Ruby!" She called out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby whinnied. She pranced over and nuzzled lily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hey there girl, what are you doing out here?" Lily asked curiously, stroking her head.
Click to expand...

She whinnied


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby whinnied. She pranced over and nuzzled lily.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey there girl, what are you doing out here?" Lily asked curiously, stroking her head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She whinnied
Click to expand...

"Well, we should get you back into your stall...." Lily said, trailing off as she looked around at the stables.


----------



## the fisherman

Nate was really bored he wondered what to do


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey there girl, what are you doing out here?" Lily asked curiously, stroking her head.
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well, we should get you back into your stall...." Lily said, trailing off as she looked around at the stables.
Click to expand...

She laid down on the porch.


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He watched her out of the corner of his eye. "naw" he snickered "got someone else on my mind" and with that he hopped on the deck
> 
> 
> 
> she followed after him she walked up beside him and all of a sudden pushed him back in the water. she bolted for the truck hoping that her bikini covered her butt
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He watched her out of the corner of his eye. "naw" he snickered "got someone else on my mind" and with that he hopped on the deck
> 
> 
> 
> she followed after him she walked up beside him and all of a sudden pushed him back in the water. she bolted for the truck hoping that her bikini covered her butt
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He smiled


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, we should get you back into your stall...." Lily said, trailing off as she looked around at the stables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She laid down on the porch.
Click to expand...

"No no no Ruby, lets get you back to your stall," Lily said, trying to stand the filly back up.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she followed after him she walked up beside him and all of a sudden pushed him back in the water. she bolted for the truck hoping that her bikini covered her butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled
Click to expand...

He's not a very talkative fellow is he?
 Elizabeth pulled her shirt on threw her pants in the back started up the truck and grabbed her can taking a sip.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a very talkative fellow is he?
> Elizabeth pulled her shirt on threw her pants in the back started up the truck and grabbed her can taking a sip.
Click to expand...

"hey!" he said dragging himself out of the lake


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well, we should get you back into your stall...." Lily said, trailing off as she looked around at the stables.
> 
> 
> 
> She laid down on the porch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No no no Ruby, lets get you back to your stall," Lily said, trying to stand the filly back up.
Click to expand...

The filly curled into a tighter ball


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She laid down on the porch.
> 
> 
> 
> "No no no Ruby, lets get you back to your stall," Lily said, trying to stand the filly back up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly curled into a tighter ball
Click to expand...

"Come on Ruby!" Lily said grunting as she tried shifting the little filly's weight.


----------



## the fisherman

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No no no Ruby, lets get you back to your stall," Lily said, trying to stand the filly back up.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly curled into a tighter ball
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Come on Ruby!" Lily said grunting as she tried shifting the little filly's weight.
Click to expand...

Nate saw he went over to help


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a very talkative fellow is he?
> Elizabeth pulled her shirt on threw her pants in the back started up the truck and grabbed her can taking a sip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hey!" he said dragging himself out of the lake
Click to expand...

she looked at him out of the truck window making her eyes soft and innocent. 'yes' she asked sweetly


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a very talkative fellow is he?
> Elizabeth pulled her shirt on threw her pants in the back started up the truck and grabbed her can taking a sip.
> 
> 
> 
> "hey!" he said dragging himself out of the lake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she looked at him out of the truck window making her eyes soft and innocent. 'yes' she asked sweetly
Click to expand...

He slid in the car. "you left me!


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly curled into a tighter ball
> 
> 
> 
> "Come on Ruby!" Lily said grunting as she tried shifting the little filly's weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nate saw he went over to help
Click to expand...

The filly held her ground. Determined.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Come on Ruby!" Lily said grunting as she tried shifting the little filly's weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate saw he went over to help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly held her ground. Determined.
Click to expand...

"Ruby, come on, please get up!" Lily pleaded.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey!" he said dragging himself out of the lake
> 
> 
> 
> she looked at him out of the truck window making her eyes soft and innocent. 'yes' she asked sweetly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He slid in the car. "you left me!
Click to expand...

'what ever r u talking about' she said. 'did u hit your head when u fell off the dock' she added


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate saw he went over to help
> 
> 
> 
> The filly held her ground. Determined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ruby, come on, please get up!" Lily pleaded.
Click to expand...

She shook her head


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looked at him out of the truck window making her eyes soft and innocent. 'yes' she asked sweetly
> 
> 
> 
> He slid in the car. "you left me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'what ever r u talking about' she said. 'did u hit your head when u fell off the dock' she added
Click to expand...

He rolled his eyes


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly held her ground. Determined.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ruby, come on, please get up!" Lily pleaded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook her head
Click to expand...

"Ruby, get up right now." Lily said sternly, standing up.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He slid in the car. "you left me!
> 
> 
> 
> 'what ever r u talking about' she said. 'did u hit your head when u fell off the dock' she added
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He rolled his eyes
Click to expand...

she snickered under her breath. she drove to a local ice cream shop. she grabbed her pants wallet and license out. she hopped out 'coming' she asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ruby, come on, please get up!" Lily pleaded.
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ruby, get up right now." Lily said sternly, standing up.
Click to expand...

She whinnied questioningly and stood


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie watched man from snowy river on her tv


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Hey guys, what goes on?


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Hey guys, what goes on?


Nothimg really Im bored again


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie watched man from snowy river on her tv


She wondered what everyone was doing


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'what ever r u talking about' she said. 'did u hit your head when u fell off the dock' she added
> 
> 
> 
> He rolled his eyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she snickered under her breath. she drove to a local ice cream shop. she grabbed her pants wallet and license out. she hopped out 'coming' she asked
Click to expand...


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook her head
> 
> 
> 
> "Ruby, get up right now." Lily said sternly, standing up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She whinnied questioningly and stood
Click to expand...

"Come on Ruby," Lily said quietly, putting a hand onto her shoulder and leading her to the stables.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ruby, get up right now." Lily said sternly, standing up.
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied questioningly and stood
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Come on Ruby," Lily said quietly, putting a hand onto her shoulder and leading her to the stables.
Click to expand...

The filly sat down.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He rolled his eyes
> 
> 
> 
> she snickered under her breath. she drove to a local ice cream shop. she grabbed her pants wallet and license out. she hopped out 'coming' she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"sure" he said climbing out.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She whinnied questioningly and stood
> 
> 
> 
> "Come on Ruby," Lily said quietly, putting a hand onto her shoulder and leading her to the stables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly sat down.
Click to expand...

"Ruby, get up now!" Lily said irritably.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Come on Ruby," Lily said quietly, putting a hand onto her shoulder and leading her to the stables.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly sat down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ruby, get up now!" Lily said irritably.
Click to expand...

The mini broodmare whinnied for her adoptive filly, sticking her head from the bars.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she snickered under her breath. she drove to a local ice cream shop. she grabbed her pants wallet and license out. she hopped out 'coming' she asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sure" he said climbing out.
Click to expand...

elizabeth got a caramel turtle cheesecake icecreem cone. she counted her money waiting for adam to order


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly sat down.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ruby, get up now!" Lily said irritably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mini broodmare whinnied for her adoptive filly, sticking her head from the bars.
Click to expand...

She pawed the ground and reluctantly got up.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Something needs to happen.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" he said climbing out.
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth got a caramel turtle cheesecake icecreem cone. she counted her money waiting for adam to order
Click to expand...

He order rocky road, and slapped the money on the counter (I'm so bored)


----------



## chickendiva25

Aine cantered smoothly down the mountian trail, her hooves pounding the moist dirt beneath her. Nicki sat straight upwards in her side saddle, as she was wearing a skirt, holding the the reigns tightly. Her silky tresses of dark brown flowed behind in her in the wind, the same with Aine's mane and tail.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ruby, get up now!" Lily said irritably.
> 
> 
> 
> The mini broodmare whinnied for her adoptive filly, sticking her head from the bars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pawed the ground and reluctantly got up.
Click to expand...

"Good girl, now come with me..." Lily said, her voice softening as she began to walk to the stables.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Something needs to happen.


Yeah


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Something needs to happen.


Hmmm like what? Jake and Stephanie could married. I guess.


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mini broodmare whinnied for her adoptive filly, sticking her head from the bars.
> 
> 
> 
> She pawed the ground and reluctantly got up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Good girl, now come with me..." Lily said, her voice softening as she began to walk to the stables.
Click to expand...

The filly walked beside her.


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something needs to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm like what? Jake and Stephanie could married. I guess.
Click to expand...

Wait how old are they?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something needs to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm like what? Jake and Stephanie could married. I guess.
Click to expand...

My friend Maggie is engaged and she is only 14.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pawed the ground and reluctantly got up.
> 
> 
> 
> "Good girl, now come with me..." Lily said, her voice softening as she began to walk to the stables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly walked beside her.
Click to expand...

Lily opened the stables door, let Ruby walk inside, then shut it and began to walk to the stall where the mini brood mare was.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

I propose we schedule a camping trip.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something needs to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm like what? Jake and Stephanie could married. I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend Maggie is engaged and she is only 14.
Click to expand...

 so you want them to get married?


----------



## DuckLover2399

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Good girl, now come with me..." Lily said, her voice softening as she began to walk to the stables.
> 
> 
> 
> The filly walked beside her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lily opened the stables door, let Ruby walk inside, then shut it and began to walk to the stall where the mini brood mare was.
Click to expand...

The filly laid down.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The filly walked beside her.
> 
> 
> 
> Lily opened the stables door, let Ruby walk inside, then shut it and began to walk to the stall where the mini brood mare was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The filly laid down.
Click to expand...

Lily watched her for a moment, then shut the stall door and walked back to the guest house.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm like what? Jake and Stephanie could married. I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Maggie is engaged and she is only 14.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you want them to get married?
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm like what? Jake and Stephanie could married. I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Maggie is engaged and she is only 14.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you want them to get married?
Click to expand...

No! Maggie's justification is that age doesn't matter and Loretta Lin did it too. Her fiance is 18.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Maggie is engaged and she is only 14.
> 
> 
> 
> so you want them to get married?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No! Maggie's justification is that age doesn't matter and Loretta Lin did it too. Her fiance is 18.
Click to expand...

Ah. So camping it is then.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sure" he said climbing out.
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth got a caramel turtle cheesecake icecreem cone. she counted her money waiting for adam to order
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He order rocky road, and slapped the money on the counter (I'm so bored)
Click to expand...

elizbeth glowered and put her money back in her pocket. 'u didn't nead to do that she muttered. she climbed back into the truck. they drove to the ranch and she finished her ice cream. the pulled in the drive way


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something needs to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm like what? Jake and Stephanie could married. I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend Maggie is engaged and she is only 14.
Click to expand...


----------



## equinehugger3

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm like what? Jake and Stephanie could married. I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Maggie is engaged and she is only 14.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's LEGAL?!  Sorry.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Maggie is engaged and she is only 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's LEGAL?!  Sorry.
Click to expand...

It varies state to state, most have laws that say you may get married when you're a minor but you must have your parents permission to do so. To be honest though I wouldn't want to get married when I'm still a kid, let alone in my early to mid 20's.


----------



## manybirds

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's LEGAL?!  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It varies state to state, most have laws that say you may get married when you're a minor but you must have your parents permission to do so. To be honest though I wouldn't want to get married when I'm still a kid, let alone in my early to mid 20's.
Click to expand...

what?!?! married? r u pulling my leg?


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabeth got a caramel turtle cheesecake icecreem cone. she counted her money waiting for adam to order
> 
> 
> 
> He order rocky road, and slapped the money on the counter (I'm so bored)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> elizbeth glowered and put her money back in her pocket. 'u didn't nead to do that she muttered. she climbed back into the truck. they drove to the ranch and she finished her ice cream. the pulled in the drive way
Click to expand...

He raised his brow


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's LEGAL?!  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> It varies state to state, most have laws that say you may get married when you're a minor but you must have your parents permission to do so. To be honest though I wouldn't want to get married when I'm still a kid, let alone in my early to mid 20's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what?!?! married? r u pulling my leg?
Click to expand...

Do you know what's worse? Her fiance is 18.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Maggie is engaged and she is only 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's LEGAL?!  Sorry.
Click to expand...

Yep, her fiance is 18.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's LEGAL?!  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It varies state to state, most have laws that say you may get married when you're a minor but you must have your parents permission to do so. To be honest though I wouldn't want to get married when I'm still a kid, let alone in my early to mid 20's.
Click to expand...

I'm never going to get married.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie got up. She was feeling so much better. She walked out. She went looking for Jake.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend Maggie is engaged and she is only 14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's LEGAL?!  Sorry.
Click to expand...

"Lurker!" horsie yelled running across the border and pointing at equine.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's LEGAL?!  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> It varies state to state, most have laws that say you may get married when you're a minor but you must have your parents permission to do so. To be honest though I wouldn't want to get married when I'm still a kid, let alone in my early to mid 20's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm never going to get married.
Click to expand...

Me neither wanna live together and raise chickens for a liveing?


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie got up. She was feeling so much better. She walked out. She went looking for Jake.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's LEGAL?!  Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Lurker!" horsie yelled running across the border and pointing at equine.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It varies state to state, most have laws that say you may get married when you're a minor but you must have your parents permission to do so. To be honest though I wouldn't want to get married when I'm still a kid, let alone in my early to mid 20's.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never going to get married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me neither wanna live together and raise chickens for a liveing?
Click to expand...

Haha, I'm doing horses, chickens will be on the side. I may want to foster too, if single parents can.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never going to get married.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither wanna live together and raise chickens for a liveing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I'm doing horses, chickens will be on the side. I may want to foster too, if single parents can.
Click to expand...

You know quail are fun too


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's LEGAL?!  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> It varies state to state, most have laws that say you may get married when you're a minor but you must have your parents permission to do so. To be honest though I wouldn't want to get married when I'm still a kid, let alone in my early to mid 20's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm never going to get married.
Click to expand...

For me, I'm not really sure yet. Because I don't like to live alone for long periods of time I'll most likely end up with a boyfriend/husband.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's LEGAL?!  Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> "Lurker!" horsie yelled running across the border and pointing at equine.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It varies state to state, most have laws that say you may get married when you're a minor but you must have your parents permission to do so. To be honest though I wouldn't want to get married when I'm still a kid, let alone in my early to mid 20's.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never going to get married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me, I'm not really sure yet. Because I don't like to live alone for long periods of time I'll most likely end up with a boyfriend/husband.
Click to expand...

Well, neither do I, but I will have at least one dog and cat, many chickens and many horses, and probably some other things. I also want to foster if they allow single parents to.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never going to get married.
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither wanna live together and raise chickens for a liveing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I'm doing horses, chickens will be on the side. I may want to foster too, if single parents can.
Click to expand...

Yes yes! You are awesome. Like my copy! I can see it now!


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie got up. She was feeling so much better. She walked out. She went looking for Jake.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never going to get married.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I'm not really sure yet. Because I don't like to live alone for long periods of time I'll most likely end up with a boyfriend/husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, neither do I, but I will have at least one dog and cat, many chickens and many horses, and probably some other things. I also want to foster if they allow single parents to.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'll be surronded by animals too. I'm not cut out for city life.

I would like to foster as well. Childbirth scares me.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

whoah.)Lala walked to the farm gates ''well gotta meet the owner i guess'' she said wind blowing her skirt and she rode her horse into the farm with lily her dog right beside following


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither wanna live together and raise chickens for a liveing?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm doing horses, chickens will be on the side. I may want to foster too, if single parents can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes yes! You are awesome. Like my copy! I can see it now!
Click to expand...

Only in mind.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I'm not really sure yet. Because I don't like to live alone for long periods of time I'll most likely end up with a boyfriend/husband.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, neither do I, but I will have at least one dog and cat, many chickens and many horses, and probably some other things. I also want to foster if they allow single parents to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'll be surronded by animals too. I'm not cut out for city life.
> 
> I would like to foster as well. Childbirth scares me.
Click to expand...

Same here. I'll probably get married when i am, like, 60 or something.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> whoah.)Lala walked to the farm gates ''well gotta meet the owner i guess'' she said wind blowing her skirt and she rode her horse into the farm with lily her dog right beside following


Pekin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm doing horses, chickens will be on the side. I may want to foster too, if single parents can.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes! You are awesome. Like my copy! I can see it now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in mind.
Click to expand...

Lol awnser the Stephanie thing before  you go!


----------



## pekinduck<3er

lol hey  missed you


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, neither do I, but I will have at least one dog and cat, many chickens and many horses, and probably some other things. I also want to foster if they allow single parents to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll be surronded by animals too. I'm not cut out for city life.
> 
> I would like to foster as well. Childbirth scares me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. I'll probably get married when i am, like, 60 or something.
Click to expand...

Cool.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> lol hey  missed you


Was sooooooo bored


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> whoah.)Lala walked to the farm gates ''well gotta meet the owner i guess'' she said wind blowing her skirt and she rode her horse into the farm with lily her dog right beside following


Lilac growled from the middle of the road.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> whoah.)Lala walked to the farm gates ''well gotta meet the owner i guess'' she said wind blowing her skirt and she rode her horse into the farm with lily her dog right beside following


Hey will she know Nate


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol hey  missed you
> 
> 
> 
> Was sooooooo bored
Click to expand...

Doorman ain't kiddin'.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol hey  missed you
> 
> 
> 
> Was sooooooo bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doorman ain't kiddin'.
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoah.)Lala walked to the farm gates ''well gotta meet the owner i guess'' she said wind blowing her skirt and she rode her horse into the farm with lily her dog right beside following
> 
> 
> 
> Lilac growled from the middle of the road.
Click to expand...

Zeke trotted over and gave a single, sharp bark.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

yah so am i now  wanna RP on here?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll be surronded by animals too. I'm not cut out for city life.
> 
> I would like to foster as well. Childbirth scares me.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I'll probably get married when i am, like, 60 or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.
Click to expand...

Yeah.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> yah so am i now  wanna RP on here?


Sure is she going to know Nate


----------



## pekinduck<3er

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol hey  missed you
> 
> 
> 
> Was sooooooo bored
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doorman ain't kiddin'.
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yah so am i now  wanna RP on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is she going to know Nate
Click to expand...

of course


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie got up. She was feeling so much better. She walked out. She went looking for Jake.
Click to expand...

Jake was taking Red over some practice jumps.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoah.)Lala walked to the farm gates ''well gotta meet the owner i guess'' she said wind blowing her skirt and she rode her horse into the farm with lily her dog right beside following
> 
> 
> 
> Lilac growled from the middle of the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zeke trotted over and gave a single, sharp bark.
Click to expand...

lily barked back ''hello'' she said


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> whoah.)Lala walked to the farm gates ''well gotta meet the owner i guess'' she said wind blowing her skirt and she rode her horse into the farm with lily her dog right beside following


"Lala" nate yelled


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilac growled from the middle of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> Zeke trotted over and gave a single, sharp bark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lily barked back ''hello'' she said
Click to expand...

"who are you?" she growled her small puppy body stood rigid


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoah.)Lala walked to the farm gates ''well gotta meet the owner i guess'' she said wind blowing her skirt and she rode her horse into the farm with lily her dog right beside following
> 
> 
> 
> "Lala" nate yelled
Click to expand...

''Nate!!!!!!!!'' she yelled ''were have you been?'' she said (is it the same nate from green farms?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie got up. She was feeling so much better. She walked out. She went looking for Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jake was taking Red over some practice jumps.
Click to expand...

Stephanie watched. A grin spread cross her face.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoah.)Lala walked to the farm gates ''well gotta meet the owner i guess'' she said wind blowing her skirt and she rode her horse into the farm with lily her dog right beside following
> 
> 
> 
> "Lala" nate yelled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ''Nate!!!!!!!!'' she yelled ''were have you been?'' she said (is it the same nate from green farms?
Click to expand...

(yeah) "Ive been over here I missed you" He said smiling


----------



## pekinduck<3er

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeke trotted over and gave a single, sharp bark.
> 
> 
> 
> lily barked back ''hello'' she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "who are you?" she growled her small puppy body stood rigid
Click to expand...

lily walked over to her and stood over her showing her muscles from herding and such. ''My names lily' she said firmly eyes narrowed


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lala" nate yelled
> 
> 
> 
> ''Nate!!!!!!!!'' she yelled ''were have you been?'' she said (is it the same nate from green farms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (yeah) "Ive been over here I missed you" He said smiling
Click to expand...

she got off momo and looked back at lily and looked back at Nate ''Ive missed you too!'' she hugged him


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It varies state to state, most have laws that say you may get married when you're a minor but you must have your parents permission to do so. To be honest though I wouldn't want to get married when I'm still a kid, let alone in my early to mid 20's.
> 
> 
> 
> what?!?! married? r u pulling my leg?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what's worse? Her fiance is 18.
Click to expand...

yuck!!!!!!! my 16 year old sister has a 21 year old BF.


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily barked back ''hello'' she said
> 
> 
> 
> "who are you?" she growled her small puppy body stood rigid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lily walked over to her and stood over her showing her muscles from herding and such. ''My names lily' she said firmly eyes narrowed
Click to expand...

She growled (she collie to) "my horses" she growled "my sheep"


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''Nate!!!!!!!!'' she yelled ''were have you been?'' she said (is it the same nate from green farms?
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah) "Ive been over here I missed you" He said smiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she got off momo and looked back at lily and looked back at Nate ''Ive missed you too!'' she hugged him
Click to expand...

"I wish you were with me when I went hunting today" he said


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He order rocky road, and slapped the money on the counter (I'm so bored)
> 
> 
> 
> elizbeth glowered and put her money back in her pocket. 'u didn't nead to do that she muttered. she climbed back into the truck. they drove to the ranch and she finished her ice cream. the pulled in the drive way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He raised his brow
Click to expand...

what' she asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "who are you?" she growled her small puppy body stood rigid
> 
> 
> 
> lily walked over to her and stood over her showing her muscles from herding and such. ''My names lily' she said firmly eyes narrowed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She growled (she collie to) "my horses" she growled "my sheep"
Click to expand...


----------



## pekinduck<3er

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "who are you?" she growled her small puppy body stood rigid
> 
> 
> 
> lily walked over to her and stood over her showing her muscles from herding and such. ''My names lily' she said firmly eyes narrowed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She growled (she collie to) "my horses" she growled "my sheep"
Click to expand...

she sat down ''what?whats wrong with them?'' she asked


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah) "Ive been over here I missed you" He said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> she got off momo and looked back at lily and looked back at Nate ''Ive missed you too!'' she hugged him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I wish you were with me when I went hunting today" he said
Click to expand...

''dangit!'' she poted and then smiled ''thats ok'' she said smiling


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she got off momo and looked back at lily and looked back at Nate ''Ive missed you too!'' she hugged him
> 
> 
> 
> "I wish you were with me when I went hunting today" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ''dangit!'' she poted and then smiled ''thats ok'' she said smiling
Click to expand...

"Well I didnt get to shoot anything but I found Jake and Stephanie" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lily walked over to her and stood over her showing her muscles from herding and such. ''My names lily' she said firmly eyes narrowed
> 
> 
> 
> She growled (she collie to) "my horses" she growled "my sheep"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she sat down ''what?whats wrong with them?'' she asked
Click to expand...

"there mine" she growled


----------



## pekinduck<3er

''you keep on thinkin that'' she snarled and slowly walked back to her master next to momo the horse


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I wish you were with me when I went hunting today" he said
> 
> 
> 
> ''dangit!'' she poted and then smiled ''thats ok'' she said smiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well I didnt get to shoot anything but I found Jake and Stephanie" he said
Click to expand...

''oh well ok'' she whistled for lily


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''dangit!'' she poted and then smiled ''thats ok'' she said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> "Well I didnt get to shoot anything but I found Jake and Stephanie" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ''oh well ok'' she whistled for lily
Click to expand...

"Here is the story I was walking on a trail that leads to my hunting spot and I saw them" he said


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well I didnt get to shoot anything but I found Jake and Stephanie" he said
> 
> 
> 
> ''oh well ok'' she whistled for lily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Here is the story I was walking on a trail that leads to my hunting spot and I saw them" he said
Click to expand...

"They were lost" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

Ruby slept in her stall. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Totilas trotted around his pasture. Picking his glistening black feet up.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Firefly whinnied at the new dog 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lilac herded the few cows on the farm. Despite her very small size.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Ruby slept in her stall.


Her 'mother', Pixi, curled at beside her to keep her warm as the newborn colt tested out his wobbily little legs.


----------



## the fisherman

(hey pekin do you think you could rp over here and on duckclan)


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby slept in her stall.
> 
> 
> 
> Her 'mother', Pixi, curled at beside her to keep her warm as the newborn colt tested out his wobbily little legs.
Click to expand...

She lifted her head


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruby slept in her stall.
> 
> 
> 
> Her 'mother', Pixi, curled at beside her to keep her warm as the newborn colt tested out his wobbily little legs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She lifted her head
Click to expand...

Pixi touched her nose to the filly's.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her 'mother', Pixi, curled at beside her to keep her warm as the newborn colt tested out his wobbily little legs.
> 
> 
> 
> She lifted her head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pixi touched her nose to the filly's.
Click to expand...

She got up "hewo"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Firefly whinnied at the new dog


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lifted her head
> 
> 
> 
> Pixi touched her nose to the filly's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She got up "hewo"
Click to expand...

"Hi honey," she said before the colt stepped over to his mother to rest.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixi touched her nose to the filly's.
> 
> 
> 
> She got up "hewo"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hi honey," she said before the colt stepped over to his mother to rest.
Click to expand...

She stomped her foot and bucked at the door


----------



## Zinnia-Hen

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got up "hewo"
> 
> 
> 
> "Hi honey," she said before the colt stepped over to his mother to rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stomped her foot and bucked at the door
Click to expand...

"Oh, Ruby," she said lovingly, lifting her head towards her. "Please don't do that."


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie walked out of the house. She had changed. She now wore purple dressage pants. Sleek dressage boots that reached to her knees. She also wore a pleted long sleeve jacket, and on her head was a thick black cowboy hat. Thick black gloves sat on her dainty little hands.She smiled her long hair laid flat on her back. Tah duh!


----------



## DuckLover2399

Zinnia-Hen said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zinnia-Hen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hi honey," she said before the colt stepped over to his mother to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> She stomped her foot and bucked at the door
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Oh, Ruby," she said lovingly, lifting her head towards her. "Please don't do that."
Click to expand...

"why?" she argued


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> (hey pekin do you think you could rp over here and on duckclan)


----------



## chickendiva25

Nicki pulled Aine's reigns back quickly, pulling her into a shapr stop. Aine pranced about in place, trying to skid to a halt. Nicki patted her neck, saying something to her in an inaudible voice. She then hopped off the mare, landing lightly onto her dainty feet and into the moist grass. She pulled the reigns over Aine's head, so she could lead away from the mountain trail and into the clover meadow. A soft, flower scented breeze immediatly blew across them, causing Nicki's silk like hair to blow back away from her heart-shaped face. She held to the reigns a little looser, feeling much more relaxed now that they were in a secluded and quiet area. Aine shook out her dark black mane, whipping Nicki's face gently. She chuckled quietly, pushing the mare's head away and leading her along the meadow. They seemed to of stepped out of a fairy tale, as Nicki wore a knee length flowing white skirt, cut in a full circle. Her hair was let loose, falling down her back in large ringlets that bounced at the slightest movement. Aine truly looked like a fairy tale horse, even her name gave her more of a magical appearance, since it came from the Irish Fairy queen.


----------



## the fisherman

(Hello)


----------



## chickendiva25

the fisherman said:
			
		

> (Hello)


----------



## the fisherman

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hello)
Click to expand...

(I wonder where pekin went)


----------



## chickendiva25

the fisherman said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hello)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (I wonder where pekin went)
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

(ooo have ante come watch Stephanie ride toto!)

Stephanie took totilas thorough his paces. He arced his thick black head, and picked up his large feet. They seemed to be floating over the ring.


----------



## the fisherman

(Hey pekin can you come on duckclan


----------



## chickendiva25

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Nicki pulled Aine's reigns back quickly, pulling her into a shapr stop. Aine pranced about in place, trying to skid to a halt. Nicki patted her neck, saying something to her in an inaudible voice. She then hopped off the mare, landing lightly onto her dainty feet and into the moist grass. She pulled the reigns over Aine's head, so she could lead away from the mountain trail and into the clover meadow. A soft, flower scented breeze immediatly blew across them, causing Nicki's silk like hair to blow back away from her heart-shaped face. She held to the reigns a little looser, feeling much more relaxed now that they were in a secluded and quiet area. Aine shook out her dark black mane, whipping Nicki's face gently. She chuckled quietly, pushing the mare's head away and leading her along the meadow. They seemed to of stepped out of a fairy tale, as Nicki wore a knee length flowing white skirt, cut in a full circle. Her hair was let loose, falling down her back in large ringlets that bounced at the slightest movement. Aine truly looked like a fairy tale horse, even her name gave her more of a magical appearance, since it came from the Irish Fairy queen.


Since they had ridden for a long while, and each were very tired, Nicki yawned and walked Aine over to the dogwood where she tied her to a branch. She patted the mare's neck kindly, then sat down under the tree to rest.


----------



## the fisherman

(Dang it pekin went ofline)


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizbeth glowered and put her money back in her pocket. 'u didn't nead to do that she muttered. she climbed back into the truck. they drove to the ranch and she finished her ice cream. the pulled in the drive way
> 
> 
> 
> He raised his brow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what' she asked
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> (ooo have ante come watch Stephanie ride toto!)
> 
> Stephanie took totilas thorough his paces. He arced his thick black head, and picked up his large feet. They seemed to be floating over the ring.


----------



## manybirds

it's awfully slow tonight


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> it's awfully slow tonight


yes it is


----------



## DuckLover2399

Where did horse go? I thought she was just takin a shower.


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizbeth glowered and put her money back in her pocket. 'u didn't nead to do that she muttered. she climbed back into the truck. they drove to the ranch and she finished her ice cream. the pulled in the drive way
> 
> 
> 
> He raised his brow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what' she asked
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He raised his brow
> 
> 
> 
> what' she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"nothing he replied shaking His head


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what' she asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nothing he replied shaking His head
Click to expand...

tell me or i am never getting u ice cream again' she teased


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing he replied shaking His head
> 
> 
> 
> tell me or i am never getting u ice cream again' she teased
Click to expand...

"I got the ice cream" he teased


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nothing he replied shaking His head
> 
> 
> 
> tell me or i am never getting u ice cream again' she teased
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I got the ice cream" he teased
Click to expand...

she rolled her eyes 'u wouldn't have if i had a say in it. besides who drove u there?'


(get your butt on sky herd!)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell me or i am never getting u ice cream again' she teased
> 
> 
> 
> "I got the ice cream" he teased
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she rolled her eyes 'u wouldn't have if i had a say in it. besides who drove u there?'
> 
> 
> (get your butt on sky herd!)
Click to expand...

He snickered 

(I don't really want to)


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I got the ice cream" he teased
> 
> 
> 
> she rolled her eyes 'u wouldn't have if i had a say in it. besides who drove u there?'
> 
> 
> (get your butt on sky herd!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He snickered
> 
> (I don't really want to)
Click to expand...

"i know your not snickering at me' she said slyly. she pecked his cheek (her face turned purple with embaesment) and started to walk off to take care of zippy


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she rolled her eyes 'u wouldn't have if i had a say in it. besides who drove u there?'
> 
> 
> (get your butt on sky herd!)
> 
> 
> 
> He snickered
> 
> (I don't really want to)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "i know your not snickering at me' she said slyly. she pecked his cheek (her face turned purple with embaesment) and started to walk off to take care of zippy
Click to expand...

"where ya going?"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He snickered
> 
> (I don't really want to)
> 
> 
> 
> "i know your not snickering at me' she said slyly. she pecked his cheek (her face turned purple with embaesment) and started to walk off to take care of zippy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "where ya going?"
Click to expand...

" o ya know maybe brush zippy or somethin' she tried to hide her face


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "i know your not snickering at me' she said slyly. she pecked his cheek (her face turned purple with embaesment) and started to walk off to take care of zippy
> 
> 
> 
> "where ya going?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " o ya know maybe brush zippy or somethin' she tried to hide her face
Click to expand...

"oh"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "where ya going?"
> 
> 
> 
> " o ya know maybe brush zippy or somethin' she tried to hide her face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "oh"
Click to expand...

'what u gonna do' she asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " o ya know maybe brush zippy or somethin' she tried to hide her face
> 
> 
> 
> "oh"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'what u gonna do' she asked
Click to expand...

"well I was gonna hang with you hut your busy"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "oh"
> 
> 
> 
> 'what u gonna do' she asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "well I was gonna hang with you hut your busy"
Click to expand...

u can come if u want' she answered. ( i'm gonna go soon. tomorrow when i cant get up and my  goats udder explodes and i miss church i'm blaming it on u)


----------



## manybirds

i'm gonna go


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'what u gonna do' she asked
> 
> 
> 
> "well I was gonna hang with you hut your busy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u can come if u want' she answered. ( i'm gonna go soon. tomorrow when i cant get up and my  goats udder explodes and i miss church i'm blaming it on u)
Click to expand...

"naw"


----------



## pekinduck<3er

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

lily the border collie ran around hearding sheep

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

lala was talking to nate

~~~~~~~~~~~~

And momo her horse was eating some grass in the pastures


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> lily the border collie ran around hearding sheep
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> lala was talking to nate
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And momo her horse was eating some grass in the pastures


Nate smiled


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> lily the border collie ran around hearding sheep
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> lala was talking to nate
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And momo her horse was eating some grass in the pastures
> 
> 
> 
> Nate smiled
Click to expand...

she just hugged him and burrowed her face into him and saud ''i love you and i missed you'' she said looking at him blushing a little smiling cutely


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> lily the border collie ran around hearding sheep
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> lala was talking to nate
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> And momo her horse was eating some grass in the pastures
> 
> 
> 
> Nate smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she just hugged him and burrowed her face into him and saud ''i love you and i missed you'' she said looking at him blushing a little smiling cutely
Click to expand...

"I do too" he said


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate smiled
> 
> 
> 
> she just hugged him and burrowed her face into him and saud ''i love you and i missed you'' she said looking at him blushing a little smiling cutely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I do too" he said
Click to expand...

he looked into her eyes


----------



## pekinduck<3er

her beautiful blueish green eyes fluttered smilingly


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> her beautiful blueish green eyes fluttered smilingly


he smiled his brown eyes just look plain


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her beautiful blueish green eyes fluttered smilingly
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled his brown eyes just look plain
Click to expand...

''your eyes are cute'' she smiled nuzzling into his chest (were does he sleep?)


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her beautiful blueish green eyes fluttered smilingly
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled his brown eyes just look plain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ''your eyes are cute'' she smiled nuzzling into his chest (were does he sleep?)
Click to expand...

(at the farm I guess) "Whats so cute about them they are just brown" he said


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled his brown eyes just look plain
> 
> 
> 
> ''your eyes are cute'' she smiled nuzzling into his chest (were does he sleep?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (at the farm I guess) "Whats so cute about them they are just brown" he said
Click to expand...

''there cute in their in their own way!'' she said pecking him on the lips


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ''your eyes are cute'' she smiled nuzzling into his chest (were does he sleep?)
> 
> 
> 
> (at the farm I guess) "Whats so cute about them they are just brown" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ''there cute in their in their own way!'' she said pecking him on the lips
Click to expand...

he smiled


----------



## pekinduck<3er

she smiled back her eyes fluttering she blushed


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> she smiled back her eyes fluttering she blushed


he moved in closer to her


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she smiled back her eyes fluttering she blushed
> 
> 
> 
> he moved in closer to her
Click to expand...

she blushed harder smiling cutely but kinda had her head down


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she smiled back her eyes fluttering she blushed
> 
> 
> 
> he moved in closer to her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she blushed harder smiling cutely but kinda had her head down
Click to expand...

"Why do you have your head down" he asked


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he moved in closer to her
> 
> 
> 
> she blushed harder smiling cutely but kinda had her head down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why do you have your head down" he asked
Click to expand...

''no reason'' she said smiling and kissed him a little bit more '' you make me happy for some reason'' she smiled and skipped off into the forest humming a tune


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she blushed harder smiling cutely but kinda had her head down
> 
> 
> 
> "Why do you have your head down" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ''no reason'' she said smiling and kissed him a little bit more '' you make me happy for some reason'' she smiled and skipped off into the forest humming a tune
Click to expand...

He smiled he had found something he loves more than hunting and fishing.


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why do you have your head down" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> ''no reason'' she said smiling and kissed him a little bit more '' you make me happy for some reason'' she smiled and skipped off into the forest humming a tune
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled he had found something he loves more than hunting and fishing.
Click to expand...

Lala


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "well I was gonna hang with you hut your busy"
> 
> 
> 
> u can come if u want' she answered. ( i'm gonna go soon. tomorrow when i cant get up and my  goats udder explodes and i miss church i'm blaming it on u)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "naw"
Click to expand...

she roller her eyes. 'do i have to make U?'


----------



## manybirds

dada 'thats why u gotta have friends' another song stuck in my head


----------



## chickendiva25

Aine grazed in a paddock, the morning sun slowly rising up behind the far off hills. The grass she munched on seemed to be covered in tiny little diamonds, refreshing her taste buds and wakening her. Aine's deep bay coat gleamed and shined, her feminine and slender figure standing out among the other horses.

Prometheus rested tiredly in his stall, snoring slightly with each in-took breath.

~~~~~~~~~

Nicki counted the food stock, checking how much horse feed, cow feed, and other assorted animal feeds they have on a piece of paper.

Lily fed the pigs, slopping muck, stuff, into their feed troughs.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie watched. She smiled. The weight of the ballon felt heavy in her hand. "hey nateee"


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie watched. She smiled. The weight of the ballon felt heavy in her hand. "hey nateee"


"hi" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie watched. She smiled. The weight of the ballon felt heavy in her hand. "hey nateee"
> 
> 
> 
> "hi" he said
Click to expand...

She threw the water ballon and ran. (gtg be back in about an hour)


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie watched. She smiled. The weight of the ballon felt heavy in her hand. "hey nateee"
> 
> 
> 
> "hi" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She threw the water ballon and ran. (gtg be back in about an hour)
Click to expand...

He laughed


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can come if u want' she answered. ( i'm gonna go soon. tomorrow when i cant get up and my  goats udder explodes and i miss church i'm blaming it on u)
> 
> 
> 
> "naw"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she roller her eyes. 'do i have to make U?'
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can come if u want' she answered. ( i'm gonna go soon. tomorrow when i cant get up and my  goats udder explodes and i miss church i'm blaming it on u)
> 
> 
> 
> "naw"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she roller her eyes. 'do i have to make U?'
Click to expand...

"yep"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

What was the banner thing with birdnut all about?


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> What was the banner thing with birdnut all about?


What are you talking about?


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> What was the banner thing with birdnut all about?


I wanted to see what she could do lol


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie leaned against the house. She drew Jake as he flew over each and every jump.


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hi" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She threw the water ballon and ran. (gtg be back in about an hour)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He laughed
Click to expand...

he was soaked but he didnt mind he went to go find Lala


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the banner thing with birdnut all about?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
Click to expand...

I'm asking duck.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the banner thing with birdnut all about?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to see what she could do lol
Click to expand...

Did you tell her it was my RP?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> What was the banner thing with birdnut all about?


BTW, I can't RP today.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the banner thing with birdnut all about?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I can't RP today.
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the banner thing with birdnut all about?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I can't RP today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Because i have decided not to RP on Sundays, and I'm trying to finish a painting for next Tuesday.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I can't RP today.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because i have decided not to RP on Sundays, and I'm trying to finish a painting for next Tuesday.
Click to expand...

Ah. I understand. I probably need to do the same.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "naw"
> 
> 
> 
> she roller her eyes. 'do i have to make U?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "yep"
Click to expand...

she glowered at him. she walked forward and wrapped her arms around his neck and pecked his cheek 'please' she said pouting out her bottom lip


----------



## manybirds

~sigh~ no one RP's with me much anymore.  i used to be able to stay up for hours and RP like mad now it takes hours to get one reply


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she roller her eyes. 'do i have to make U?'
> 
> 
> 
> "yep"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she glowered at him. she walked forward and wrapped her arms around his neck and pecked his cheek 'please' she said pouting out her bottom lip
Click to expand...

He shook his head "nope" (sorry I was writing maxs story for credens)P


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "yep"
> 
> 
> 
> she glowered at him. she walked forward and wrapped her arms around his neck and pecked his cheek 'please' she said pouting out her bottom lip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He shook his head "nope" (sorry I was writing maxs story for credens)P
Click to expand...

she huffed what do u want' then she battered her eyelashes pleadingly


----------



## manybirds

going to go now


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she glowered at him. she walked forward and wrapped her arms around his neck and pecked his cheek 'please' she said pouting out her bottom lip
> 
> 
> 
> He shook his head "nope" (sorry I was writing maxs story for credens)P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she huffed what do u want' then she battered her eyelashes pleadingly
Click to expand...

"I dunno" he said thoughtfully.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shook his head "nope" (sorry I was writing maxs story for credens)P
> 
> 
> 
> she huffed what do u want' then she battered her eyelashes pleadingly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I dunno" he said thoughtfully.
Click to expand...

she sighed 'well if your jst goin to play games i think i have better things to do' she stayed waiting for his response


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she huffed what do u want' then she battered her eyelashes pleadingly
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno" he said thoughtfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she sighed 'well if your jst goin to play games i think i have better things to do' she stayed waiting for his response
Click to expand...

"oh well" he sighed a small grin on his face


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno" he said thoughtfully.
> 
> 
> 
> she sighed 'well if your jst goin to play games i think i have better things to do' she stayed waiting for his response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "oh well" he sighed a small grin on his face
Click to expand...

she stomped her foot in irritation. 'uuggggghhhh' she grumbled. 'ur killin me'


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she sighed 'well if your jst goin to play games i think i have better things to do' she stayed waiting for his response
> 
> 
> 
> "oh well" he sighed a small grin on his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she stomped her foot in irritation. 'uuggggghhhh' she grumbled. 'ur killin me'
Click to expand...

"oh fine" he said kissing her


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "oh well" he sighed a small grin on his face
> 
> 
> 
> she stomped her foot in irritation. 'uuggggghhhh' she grumbled. 'ur killin me'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "oh fine" he said kissing her
Click to expand...

she was suprised for a moment and then kissed him back and then broke into a fit of nervous giggles against his lips ruining the kiss.she layed her head on his chest still giggling and blushing embaresed.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she stomped her foot in irritation. 'uuggggghhhh' she grumbled. 'ur killin me'
> 
> 
> 
> "oh fine" he said kissing her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she was suprised for a moment and then kissed him back and then broke into a fit of nervous giggles against his lips ruining the kiss.she layed her head on his chest still giggling and blushing embaresed.
Click to expand...

He just laughed "what so funny?"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "oh fine" he said kissing her
> 
> 
> 
> she was suprised for a moment and then kissed him back and then broke into a fit of nervous giggles against his lips ruining the kiss.she layed her head on his chest still giggling and blushing embaresed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He just laughed "what so funny?"
Click to expand...

I'm sorry' she snickered 'i tend to laugh at all the wrong moments' she choked out 'once i was in the principals office and broke out laughing' ( i really did that once! i got so nervous i just started laughing. i think it's my body's natural defense against shock)


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was suprised for a moment and then kissed him back and then broke into a fit of nervous giggles against his lips ruining the kiss.she layed her head on his chest still giggling and blushing embaresed.
> 
> 
> 
> He just laughed "what so funny?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry' she snickered 'i tend to laugh at all the wrong moments' she choked out 'once i was in the principals office and broke out laughing' ( i really did that once! i got so nervous i just started laughing. i think it's my body's natural defense against shock)
Click to expand...

"who said it was bad?"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He just laughed "what so funny?"
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry' she snickered 'i tend to laugh at all the wrong moments' she choked out 'once i was in the principals office and broke out laughing' ( i really did that once! i got so nervous i just started laughing. i think it's my body's natural defense against shock)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "who said it was bad?"
Click to expand...

she just shook her head still hiding her face in his chest (bye and bye where do u RP when your not RPing with me?- just curious as to how many rp's r out there- i don't have the time to go on any more


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Hey MB what's up?


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Hey MB what's up?


o not much whats up by u? the goats got out this morning and it was not fun. (there isn't a wild goat RP is there? if there wasn't i would so make one. it's only me duck and pekin on the sychotic crazy thread. LOL gee i wonder why no one wants to join.


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry' she snickered 'i tend to laugh at all the wrong moments' she choked out 'once i was in the principals office and broke out laughing' ( i really did that once! i got so nervous i just started laughing. i think it's my body's natural defense against shock)
> 
> 
> 
> "who said it was bad?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she just shook her head still hiding her face in his chest (bye and bye where do u RP when your not RPing with me?- just curious as to how many rp's r out there- i don't have the time to go on any more
Click to expand...

(mb I'm was at school) 

He laughed


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MB what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> o not much whats up by u? the goats got out this morning and it was not fun. (there isn't a wild goat RP is there? if there wasn't i would so make one. it's only me duck and pekin on the sychotic crazy thread. LOL gee i wonder why no one wants to join.
Click to expand...

One of my classes is introduction to gaming and i was trying to get my teacher to find this so she could see the Role Play i created. She couldn't find it so i gave her more in detail instruction. :/ Hope she finds it.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie looked for Jake.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie looked for Jake.


Jake sat on the porch with a pencil and paper.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie looked for Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake sat on the porch with a pencil and paper.
Click to expand...

She gave up and sat on a fence.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie looked for Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake sat on the porch with a pencil and paper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She gave up and sat on a fence.
Click to expand...

The pencil traced skillfully across the page as his creation took form.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake sat on the porch with a pencil and paper.
> 
> 
> 
> She gave up and sat on a fence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pencil traced skillfully across the page as his creation took form.
Click to expand...

She sighed, and watched firefly dance across the pasture.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She gave up and sat on a fence.
> 
> 
> 
> The pencil traced skillfully across the page as his creation took form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sighed, and watched firefly dance across the pasture.
Click to expand...

He looked up, smiled, and resumed his art.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pencil traced skillfully across the page as his creation took form.
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed, and watched firefly dance across the pasture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looked up, smiled, and resumed his art.
Click to expand...

she slipped of the fence. She began to walk towed the house her head down.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed, and watched firefly dance across the pasture.
> 
> 
> 
> He looked up, smiled, and resumed his art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she slipped of the fence. She began to walk towed the house her head down.
Click to expand...

he smiled happily and began to etch details into his work of art.


----------



## chickendiva25

Aine stood perfectly still outside the stables, looking around peacefully. She was tied to a fence as Nicki brushed down her gorgeous dark bay coat.

Nicki brushed Aine's coat delicatley, her coat becoming more and more shiny as the process of cleaning it moved on.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Ruby pranced around her stall. She was getting bigger by the day. Her soft foal coat beginning to shed to a dark sliver color.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looked up, smiled, and resumed his art.
> 
> 
> 
> she slipped of the fence. She began to walk towed the house her head down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled happily and began to etch details into his work of art.
Click to expand...

She looked up. She sawll him. Her wide grin spread across her face.


----------



## chickendiva25

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Ruby pranced around her stall. She was getting bigger by the day. Her soft foal coat beginning to shed to a dark sliver color.


Lily worked away in another stall, putting feed into the horse feeder thing.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> Aine stood perfectly still outside the stables, looking around peacefully. She was tied to a fence as Nicki brushed down her gorgeous dark bay coat.
> 
> Nicki brushed Aine's coat delicatley, her coat becoming more and more shiny as the process of cleaning it moved on.


Jaimz slipped into spirit's paddock and slowly approached him. The stallion snorted and pawed nervously. Jaimz slipped the lead on him quickly and led him to a fence. He left and reappeared with a box of brushes.


----------



## chickendiva25

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aine stood perfectly still outside the stables, looking around peacefully. She was tied to a fence as Nicki brushed down her gorgeous dark bay coat.
> 
> Nicki brushed Aine's coat delicatley, her coat becoming more and more shiny as the process of cleaning it moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz slipped into spirit's paddock and slowly approached him. The stallion snorted and pawed nervously. Jaimz slipped the lead on him quickly and led him to a fence. He left and reappeared with a box of brushes.
Click to expand...

Nicki waved to them, pushing a wayward strand of hair out of her face.

Aine nickered a greeting to Spirit.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Rain whinnied angerily. She paced the pasture


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she slipped of the fence. She began to walk towed the house her head down.
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled happily and began to etch details into his work of art.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked up. She sawll him. Her wide grin spread across her face.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

chickendiva25 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chickendiva25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aine stood perfectly still outside the stables, looking around peacefully. She was tied to a fence as Nicki brushed down her gorgeous dark bay coat.
> 
> Nicki brushed Aine's coat delicatley, her coat becoming more and more shiny as the process of cleaning it moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> Jaimz slipped into spirit's paddock and slowly approached him. The stallion snorted and pawed nervously. Jaimz slipped the lead on him quickly and led him to a fence. He left and reappeared with a box of brushes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicki waved to them, pushing a wayward strand of hair out of her face.
> 
> Aine nickered a greeting to Spirit.
Click to expand...

Jaimz waved back and held out a brush for spirit to smell.

Spirit nickered back.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled happily and began to etch details into his work of art.
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up. She sawll him. Her wide grin spread across her face.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He was consumed with whatever it was he was drawing.


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie hopped up the steps. She sat by him. "what you drawing?" she questioned


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "who said it was bad?"
> 
> 
> 
> she just shook her head still hiding her face in his chest (bye and bye where do u RP when your not RPing with me?- just curious as to how many rp's r out there- i don't have the time to go on any more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (mb I'm was at school)
> 
> He laughed
Click to expand...

I know but what other threads r there? jst curious


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She gave up and sat on a fence.
> 
> 
> 
> The pencil traced skillfully across the page as his creation took form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sighed, and watched firefly dance across the pasture.
Click to expand...

zippy walked up to her


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie hopped up the steps. She sat by him. "what you drawing?" she questioned


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie hopped up the steps. She sat by him. "what you drawing?" she questioned
Click to expand...

"I dunno" he said smiling


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie hopped up the steps. She sat by him. "what you drawing?" she questioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I dunno" he said smiling
Click to expand...

"come on" she ssid laying on him


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno" he said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> "come on" she ssid laying on him
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno" he said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> "come on" she ssid laying on him
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I ment leaning lol


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "come on" she ssid laying on him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment leaning lol
Click to expand...

 
"You'll have to wait and see" he said


----------



## DuckyGurl

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno" he said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> "come on" she ssid laying on him
Click to expand...

0_____________0


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno" he said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> "come on" she ssid laying on him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0_____________0
Click to expand...

It was a typo.


----------



## equinehugger3

DuckyGurl said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dunno" he said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> "come on" she ssid laying on him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0_____________0
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "come on" she ssid laying on him
> 
> 
> 
> 0_____________0
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It was a typo. 

"Lurker!" horsie yells. She runs across the border and points accusingly at equine.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MB what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> o not much whats up by u? the goats got out this morning and it was not fun. (there isn't a wild goat RP is there? if there wasn't i would so make one. it's only me duck and pekin on the sychotic crazy thread. LOL gee i wonder why no one wants to join.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of my classes is introduction to gaming and i was trying to get my teacher to find this so she could see the Role Play i created. She couldn't find it so i gave her more in detail instruction. :/ Hope she finds it.
Click to expand...

HHHmmmmm. is she a nice teacher?


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pencil traced skillfully across the page as his creation took form.
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed, and watched firefly dance across the pasture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zippy walked up to her
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o not much whats up by u? the goats got out this morning and it was not fun. (there isn't a wild goat RP is there? if there wasn't i would so make one. it's only me duck and pekin on the sychotic crazy thread. LOL gee i wonder why no one wants to join.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my classes is introduction to gaming and i was trying to get my teacher to find this so she could see the Role Play i created. She couldn't find it so i gave her more in detail instruction. :/ Hope she finds it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HHHmmmmm. is she a nice teacher?
Click to expand...

I dunno, I've never met her.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

MB, where hast thou gone?


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> MB, where hast thou gone?


You r something special horse (where hast thou gone?). My goats got out today and i had to 'retrieve' them. I also have some school stuff to do (just some small stuff from last year). I have a lady interested in buying and/or trading some of my wether goats for a doe and another lady who has a really neat goat house and fence she is selling for REALLY cheep that i've been going back and forth with.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ment leaning lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You'll have to wait and see" he said
Click to expand...

She pouted.  "please?" she said looking up at him (why are there so many stalkers?)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ment leaning lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You'll have to wait and see" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She pouted.  "please?" she said looking up at him (why are there so many stalkers?)
Click to expand...

"Nope" he said
(i have no idea *Raises eyebrows and shrugs*)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB, where hast thou gone?
> 
> 
> 
> You r something special horse (where hast thou gone?). My goats got out today and i had to 'retrieve' them. I also have some school stuff to do (just some small stuff from last year). I have a lady interested in buying and/or trading some of my wether goats for a doe and another lady who has a really neat goat house and fence she is selling for REALLY cheep that i've been going back and forth with.
Click to expand...

  I'm special!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You'll have to wait and see" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She pouted.  "please?" she said looking up at him (why are there so many stalkers?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nope" he said
> (i have no idea *Raises eyebrows and shrugs*)
Click to expand...

She scrunched her nose playfully "fine, so when _can_ I see it?"


----------



## chickendiva25

Aine grazed.

Prometheus rested.

~~~~

Nicki read a book.

Lily painted.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB, where hast thou gone?
> 
> 
> 
> You r something special horse (where hast thou gone?). My goats got out today and i had to 'retrieve' them. I also have some school stuff to do (just some small stuff from last year). I have a lady interested in buying and/or trading some of my wether goats for a doe and another lady who has a really neat goat house and fence she is selling for REALLY cheep that i've been going back and forth with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm special!
Click to expand...

Haha not special in the sense u mean


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You r something special horse (where hast thou gone?). My goats got out today and i had to 'retrieve' them. I also have some school stuff to do (just some small stuff from last year). I have a lady interested in buying and/or trading some of my wether goats for a doe and another lady who has a really neat goat house and fence she is selling for REALLY cheep that i've been going back and forth with.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm special!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha not special in the sense u mean
Click to expand...

No, I dont't! "MB!!!" Horsie yells. She turns away and pretends to shun MB.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pouted.  "please?" she said looking up at him (why are there so many stalkers?)
> 
> 
> 
> "Nope" he said
> (i have no idea *Raises eyebrows and shrugs*)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She scrunched her nose playfully "fine, so when _can_ I see it?"
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm special!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha not special in the sense u mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I dont't! "MB!!!" Horsie yells. She turns away and pretends to shun MB.
Click to expand...

MB rolls her eyes she puts a hand on one hip and strikes a dramatic pose. she rolls her eyes 'talk abbout a drrrrrrrama queen' she loudly chews her gum while twirling a loose strand of hair around her finger


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha not special in the sense u mean
> 
> 
> 
> No, I dont't! "MB!!!" Horsie yells. She turns away and pretends to shun MB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB rolls her eyes she puts a hand on one hip and strikes a dramatic pose. she rolls her eyes 'talk abbout a drrrrrrrama queen' she loudly chews her gum while twirling a loose strand of hair around her finger
Click to expand...

*huffs loudly*


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Hey, duck, Jake's name is now Shane.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Hey, duck, Jake's name is now Shane.


Sweet ok. Uhmmmmm should I change steohanies name, and do you want my stephanie and you Jake on gif to be bf gf?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, duck, Jake's name is now Shane.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet ok. Uhmmmmm should I change steohanies name, and do you want my stephanie and you Jake on gif to be bf gf?
Click to expand...

Sure.


so mad so mad so mad!


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, duck, Jake's name is now Shane.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet ok. Uhmmmmm should I change steohanies name, and do you want my stephanie and you Jake on gif to be bf gf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> so mad so mad so mad!
Click to expand...

Why you mad? 

So what would be a good name for her?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet ok. Uhmmmmm should I change steohanies name, and do you want my stephanie and you Jake on gif to be bf gf?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> so mad so mad so mad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why you mad?
> 
> So what would be a good name for her?
Click to expand...

Well, you could leave her steph here, and change it on GIF (there was already someone named stephanie when u made her)


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> so mad so mad so mad!
> 
> 
> 
> Why you mad?
> 
> So what would be a good name for her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you could leave her steph here, and change it on GIF (there was already someone named stephanie when u made her)
Click to expand...

(actually zin made her after mine but yea I think I'm gonna change it)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you mad?
> 
> So what would be a good name for her?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you could leave her steph here, and change it on GIF (there was already someone named stephanie when u made her)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (actually zin made her after mine but yea I think I'm gonna change it)
Click to expand...

( Nope, Stephanie was the little girl who rode Jackal )


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you could leave her steph here, and change it on GIF (there was already someone named stephanie when u made her)
> 
> 
> 
> (actually zin made her after mine but yea I think I'm gonna change it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ( Nope, Stephanie was the little girl who rode Jackal )
Click to expand...

(h'mm, lol) ( so onward with rping) 

"please" stephanie begged


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (actually zin made her after mine but yea I think I'm gonna change it)
> 
> 
> 
> ( Nope, Stephanie was the little girl who rode Jackal )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (h'mm, lol) ( so onward with rping)
> 
> "please" stephanie begged
Click to expand...

( Please, what? )


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Nope, Stephanie was the little girl who rode Jackal )
> 
> 
> 
> (h'mm, lol) ( so onward with rping)
> 
> "please" stephanie begged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ( Please, what? )
Click to expand...

(the piczture thingybare we still in that scene or no?)


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She pouted.  "please?" she said looking up at him (why are there so many stalkers?)
> 
> 
> 
> "Nope" he said
> (i have no idea *Raises eyebrows and shrugs*)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She scrunched her nose playfully "fine, so when _can_ I see it?"
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nope" he said
> (i have no idea *Raises eyebrows and shrugs*)
> 
> 
> 
> She scrunched her nose playfully "fine, so when _can_ I see it?"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"Soon" he paused "ish" he finished, smiling


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She scrunched her nose playfully "fine, so when _can_ I see it?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Soon" he paused "ish" he finished, smiling
Click to expand...

She rolled her eyes "don't know what could be this important" "but okay"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Soon" he paused "ish" he finished, smiling
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes "don't know what could be this important" "but okay"
Click to expand...

He pretend huffed.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Soon" he paused "ish" he finished, smiling
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes "don't know what could be this important" "but okay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He pretend huffed.
Click to expand...

She snickered. Then got up. "I'm bored"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She rolled her eyes "don't know what could be this important" "but okay"
> 
> 
> 
> He pretend huffed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She snickered. Then got up. "I'm bored"
Click to expand...

Fever charged towards her.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He pretend huffed.
> 
> 
> 
> She snickered. Then got up. "I'm bored"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fever charged towards her.
Click to expand...

She backed up and fell on the chair "Shane!" she said recoiling


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She snickered. Then got up. "I'm bored"
> 
> 
> 
> Fever charged towards her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She backed up and fell on the chair "Shane!" she said recoiling
Click to expand...

He stopped and reared.

Shane didn't look up , "I'm a little busy" he replied


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fever charged towards her.
> 
> 
> 
> She backed up and fell on the chair "Shane!" she said recoiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He stopped and reared.
> 
> Shane didn't look up , "I'm a little busy" he replied
Click to expand...

She looked at him "Shane!" she screamed again backing up farther on the chair


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She backed up and fell on the chair "Shane!" she said recoiling
> 
> 
> 
> He stopped and reared.
> 
> Shane didn't look up , "I'm a little busy" he replied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at him "Shane!" she screamed again backing up farther on the chair
Click to expand...

He snorted and pawed.


"Not now" he said, still not looking up


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He stopped and reared.
> 
> Shane didn't look up , "I'm a little busy" he replied
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at him "Shane!" she screamed again backing up farther on the chair
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He snorted and pawed.
> 
> 
> "Not now" he said, still not looking up
Click to expand...

She stared at him. Terror and hurt in her eyes.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at him "Shane!" she screamed again backing up farther on the chair
> 
> 
> 
> He snorted and pawed.
> 
> 
> "Not now" he said, still not looking up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stared at him. Terror and hurt in her eyes.
Click to expand...

Fever suddenly sneezed. He wiped his nose on Steph.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He snorted and pawed.
> 
> 
> "Not now" he said, still not looking up
> 
> 
> 
> She stared at him. Terror and hurt in her eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fever suddenly sneezed. He wiped his nose on Steph.
Click to expand...

"bad horse!" she suddenly angry. She shoot of the porch and headed toward her tree


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stared at him. Terror and hurt in her eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Fever suddenly sneezed. He wiped his nose on Steph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "bad horse!" she suddenly angry. She shoot of the porch and headed toward her tree
Click to expand...

Fever followed her.

I may poof


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fever suddenly sneezed. He wiped his nose on Steph.
> 
> 
> 
> "bad horse!" she suddenly angry. She shoot of the porch and headed toward her tree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fever followed her.
> 
> I may poof
Click to expand...

Poo 

She climbed up her tree and turned away from Shane


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "bad horse!" she suddenly angry. She shoot of the porch and headed toward her tree
> 
> 
> 
> Fever followed her.
> 
> I may poof
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poo
> 
> She climbed up her tree and turned away from Shane
Click to expand...

Fever nickered.


----------



## the fisherman

Nate sat down bored


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> Nate sat down bored


Fever turned and charged him.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fever followed her.
> 
> I may poof
> 
> 
> 
> Poo
> 
> She climbed up her tree and turned away from Shane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fever nickered.
Click to expand...

"fever!" she snapped


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate sat down bored
> 
> 
> 
> Fever turned and charged him.
Click to expand...

Nate got up and started running he ran to the lake and jumped in


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate sat down bored
> 
> 
> 
> Fever turned and charged him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nate got up and started running he ran to the lake and jumped in
Click to expand...

Fever plashed into the lake after him.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fever turned and charged him.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate got up and started running he ran to the lake and jumped in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fever plashed into the lake after him.
Click to expand...

he started swimming to the other side of the lake


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate got up and started running he ran to the lake and jumped in
> 
> 
> 
> Fever plashed into the lake after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he started swimming to the other side of the lake
Click to expand...

Fever swam after him.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fever plashed into the lake after him.
> 
> 
> 
> he started swimming to the other side of the lake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fever swam after him.
Click to expand...

"What do you want from me??!!" he yelled


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie sat in her tree leaning against the truck.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he started swimming to the other side of the lake
> 
> 
> 
> Fever swam after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What do you want from me??!!" he yelled
Click to expand...

He caught up to Nate and nudged him playfully.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie sat in her tree leaning against the truck.


Jake sat on the porch, now holding acrylics and a canvas.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fever swam after him.
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you want from me??!!" he yelled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He caught up to Nate and nudged him playfully.
Click to expand...

Nate smiled


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What do you want from me??!!" he yelled
> 
> 
> 
> He caught up to Nate and nudged him playfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nate smiled
Click to expand...

He nudged him again and whinnied.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He caught up to Nate and nudged him playfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He nudged him again and whinnied.
Click to expand...

"You want an apple?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie sat in her tree leaning against the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake sat on the porch, now holding acrylics and a canvas.
Click to expand...

Stephanie watched him. "can I see it yet?" she begged


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I dont't! "MB!!!" Horsie yells. She turns away and pretends to shun MB.
> 
> 
> 
> MB rolls her eyes she puts a hand on one hip and strikes a dramatic pose. she rolls her eyes 'talk abbout a drrrrrrrama queen' she loudly chews her gum while twirling a loose strand of hair around her finger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *huffs loudly*
Click to expand...

MB made a face 'wha eva' (she says in a jersy shore accent  ) 'be tha way'


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed, and watched firefly dance across the pasture.
> 
> 
> 
> zippy walked up to her
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy walked up to her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Firefly watched him


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate smiled
> 
> 
> 
> He nudged him again and whinnied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You want an apple?" he asked
Click to expand...

He bobbed his head yes.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie sat in her tree leaning against the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake sat on the porch, now holding acrylics and a canvas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stephanie watched him. "can I see it yet?" she begged
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake sat on the porch, now holding acrylics and a canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie watched him. "can I see it yet?" she begged
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"nope" hr replied


shouldn't you be at school???


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie watched him. "can I see it yet?" she begged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "nope" hr replied
> 
> 
> shouldn't you be at school???
Click to expand...

Sick 

"fine" she grumbled


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nope" hr replied
> 
> 
> shouldn't you be at school???
> 
> 
> 
> Sick
> 
> "fine" she grumbled
Click to expand...

He continued. 

bummer :/


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nope" hr replied
> 
> 
> shouldn't you be at school???
> 
> 
> 
> Sick
> 
> "fine" she grumbled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He continued.
> 
> bummer :/
Click to expand...

I know. What does he look like? Shane I mean.

She watched him


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick
> 
> "fine" she grumbled
> 
> 
> 
> He continued.
> 
> bummer :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. What does he look like? Shane I mean.
> 
> She watched him
Click to expand...

He is Jake.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He continued.
> 
> bummer :/
> 
> 
> 
> I know. What does he look like? Shane I mean.
> 
> She watched him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is Jake.
Click to expand...

Oh, you said I think yesterday that he was Shane. I'm confused help!


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. What does he look like? Shane I mean.
> 
> She watched him
> 
> 
> 
> He is Jake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you said I think yesterday that he was Shane. I'm confused help!
Click to expand...

No, I mean Shane is Jake, only different names.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you said I think yesterday that he was Shane. I'm confused help!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean Shane is Jake, only different names.
Click to expand...

Ah ok. I get it now. 

Stephanie got up and walked to the porch. She eyed him and opened the front door.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He nudged him again and whinnied.
> 
> 
> 
> "You want an apple?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He bobbed his head yes.
Click to expand...

he smiled then gave the horse an apple


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you said I think yesterday that he was Shane. I'm confused help!
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean Shane is Jake, only different names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok. I get it now.
> 
> Stephanie got up and walked to the porch. She eyed him and opened the front door.
Click to expand...

He continued.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You want an apple?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> He bobbed his head yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he smiled then gave the horse an apple
Click to expand...

Fever took it and bobbged his ehad ing thanks.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He bobbed his head yes.
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled then gave the horse an apple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fever took it and bobbged his ehad ing thanks.
Click to expand...

Nate smiled and started to swim back to the shore


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Firefly watched him


Zippy yawned contendedly the sun on his back.
"If you don't mind me asking how old are you?' he asked


----------



## manybirds

Elizabeth watched zippy happily lazily


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly watched him
> 
> 
> 
> Zippy yawned contendedly the sun on his back.
> "If you don't mind me asking how old are you?' he asked
Click to expand...

She squinted her eyes "five"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he smiled then gave the horse an apple
> 
> 
> 
> Fever took it and bobbged his ehad ing thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nate smiled and started to swim back to the shore
Click to expand...

Fever struck out after him.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fever took it and bobbged his ehad ing thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Nate smiled and started to swim back to the shore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fever struck out after him.
Click to expand...

"Your a good horse" he said smiling


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you said I think yesterday that he was Shane. I'm confused help!
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean Shane is Jake, only different names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah ok. I get it now.
> 
> Stephanie got up and walked to the porch. She eyed him and opened the front door.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate smiled and started to swim back to the shore
> 
> 
> 
> Fever struck out after him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Your a good horse" he said smiling
Click to expand...

He bobbed his head _Of course_ he thought.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean Shane is Jake, only different names.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok. I get it now.
> 
> Stephanie got up and walked to the porch. She eyed him and opened the front door.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He continued.
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok. I get it now.
> 
> Stephanie got up and walked to the porch. She eyed him and opened the front door.
> 
> 
> 
> He continued.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oops 

She walked in and looked through the screen door "want some lemonade?"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly watched him
> 
> 
> 
> Zippy yawned contendedly the sun on his back.
> "If you don't mind me asking how old are you?' he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She squinted her eyes "five"
Click to expand...

He smiled lightly at her glare 'you didn't have to answer if you didn't want to' he said


----------



## the fisherman




----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zippy yawned contendedly the sun on his back.
> "If you don't mind me asking how old are you?' he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She squinted her eyes "five"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled lightly at her glare 'you didn't have to answer if you didn't want to' he said
Click to expand...

she raised her brow "stallions are never like that"


----------



## DuckLover2399

Stephanie sat on the fence railing. She watched the sun blaze across the sky. Her soft brown hair blowing in the breeezw.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Stephanie sat on the fence railing. She watched the sun blaze across the sky. Her soft brown hair blowing in the breeezw.


Shane finally left his painting and grabbed Reno "Wanna go riding?" he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie sat on the fence railing. She watched the sun blaze across the sky. Her soft brown hair blowing in the breeezw.
> 
> 
> 
> Shane finally left his painting and grabbed Reno "Wanna go riding?" he asked
Click to expand...

She looked at him "sure"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She squinted her eyes "five"
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled lightly at her glare 'you didn't have to answer if you didn't want to' he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she raised her brow "stallions are never like that"
Click to expand...

He looked at her confused 'like what?'


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie sat on the fence railing. She watched the sun blaze across the sky. Her soft brown hair blowing in the breeezw.
> 
> 
> 
> Shane finally left his painting and grabbed Reno "Wanna go riding?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at him "sure"
Click to expand...

"Who ya gonna take?" he asked


----------



## equinehugger3

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckyGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0_____________0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a typo.
> 
> "Lurker!" horsie yells. She runs across the border and points accusingly at equine.
Click to expand...

Equine narrowed her eyes. "Hey, DG was lurking, too! How could I not? Stephanie and Jake are so entertaining!" She placed her hands on her hips defiantly.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a typo.
> 
> "Lurker!" horsie yells. She runs across the border and points accusingly at equine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equine narrowed her eyes. "Hey, DG was lurking, too! How could I not? Stephanie and Jake are so entertaining!" She placed her hands on her hips defiantly.
Click to expand...

"Muahahahahaha!" horse yelled. "Jake is now Shane" she said


----------



## manybirds

equinehugger3 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a typo.
> 
> "Lurker!" horsie yells. She runs across the border and points accusingly at equine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equine narrowed her eyes. "Hey, DG was lurking, too! How could I not? Stephanie and Jake are so entertaining!" She placed her hands on her hips defiantly.
Click to expand...

 MB watches as the drama unfolds before her eyes.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a typo.
> 
> "Lurker!" horsie yells. She runs across the border and points accusingly at equine.
> 
> 
> 
> Equine narrowed her eyes. "Hey, DG was lurking, too! How could I not? Stephanie and Jake are so entertaining!" She placed her hands on her hips defiantly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB watches as the drama unfolds before her eyes.
Click to expand...

Horse frowns disapprovingly at MB.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> equinehugger3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equine narrowed her eyes. "Hey, DG was lurking, too! How could I not? Stephanie and Jake are so entertaining!" She placed her hands on her hips defiantly.
> 
> 
> 
> MB watches as the drama unfolds before her eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse frowns disapprovingly at MB.
Click to expand...

'Wa?' MB said around a mouth full of popcorn


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB watches as the drama unfolds before her eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Horse frowns disapprovingly at MB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Wa?' MB said around a mouth full of popcorn
Click to expand...

She squnited her eyes at MB around a cup of coffee.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse frowns disapprovingly at MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Wa?' MB said around a mouth full of popcorn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She squnited her eyes at MB around a cup of coffee.
Click to expand...

MB locked her eyes with hers slowly lifting a piece of PC to her mouth. She cocked an eyebrow


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Wa?' MB said around a mouth full of popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> She squnited her eyes at MB around a cup of coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB locked her eyes with hers slowly lifting a piece of PC to her mouth. She cocked an eyebrow
Click to expand...

"Wha?" says Doorman


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Wa?' MB said around a mouth full of popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> She squnited her eyes at MB around a cup of coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB locked her eyes with hers slowly lifting a piece of PC to her mouth. She cocked an eyebrow
Click to expand...

Horse suddenly was wearing jeans, a vest, bandanna, cowboy boots, and had two guns in holsters on her belt. Western challenge music was playing form a nearby saloon.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She squnited her eyes at MB around a cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> MB locked her eyes with hers slowly lifting a piece of PC to her mouth. She cocked an eyebrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse suddenly was wearing jeans, a vest, bandanna, cowboy boots, and had two guns in holsters on her belt. Western challenge music was playing form a nearby saloon.
Click to expand...

"What the?"  says Doorman


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB locked her eyes with hers slowly lifting a piece of PC to her mouth. She cocked an eyebrow
> 
> 
> 
> Horse suddenly was wearing jeans, a vest, bandanna, cowboy boots, and had two guns in holsters on her belt. Western challenge music was playing form a nearby saloon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What the?"  says Doorman
Click to expand...

She drew a pistol and pointed it at him.


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She squnited her eyes at MB around a cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> MB locked her eyes with hers slowly lifting a piece of PC to her mouth. She cocked an eyebrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Wha?" says Doorman
Click to expand...

MB didn't look away from Horse gently placing the piece of PC (popcorn) on her tongue


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse suddenly was wearing jeans, a vest, bandanna, cowboy boots, and had two guns in holsters on her belt. Western challenge music was playing form a nearby saloon.
> 
> 
> 
> "What the?"  says Doorman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She drew a pistol and pointed it at him.
Click to expand...

MB pulled out a gun that was hidden in her pants pointing it at horse the piece of PC still on her tongue.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What the?"  says Doorman
> 
> 
> 
> She drew a pistol and pointed it at him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB pulled out a gun that was hidden in her pants pointing it at horse the piece of PC still on her tongue.
Click to expand...

PC stands for personal computer.  Horse whipped out her other gun and held it on MB.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane finally left his painting and grabbed Reno "Wanna go riding?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at him "sure"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Who ya gonna take?" he asked
Click to expand...

"aw firefly as usual" she smirked


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse suddenly was wearing jeans, a vest, bandanna, cowboy boots, and had two guns in holsters on her belt. Western challenge music was playing form a nearby saloon.
> 
> 
> 
> "What the?"  says Doorman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She drew a pistol and pointed it at him.
Click to expand...

"Woa looks like I came at a bad time" said Doorman as he backed away


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She drew a pistol and pointed it at him.
> 
> 
> 
> MB pulled out a gun that was hidden in her pants pointing it at horse the piece of PC still on her tongue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PC stands for personal computer.  Horse whipped out her other gun and held it on MB.
Click to expand...

MB wipped out a second gun and pointed it at doorman. (LOL Popcorn)


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB pulled out a gun that was hidden in her pants pointing it at horse the piece of PC still on her tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> PC stands for personal computer.  Horse whipped out her other gun and held it on MB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB wipped out a second gun and pointed it at doorman. (LOL Popcorn)
Click to expand...

"Great I picked the wrong day to walk around without my guns" Doorman said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC stands for personal computer.  Horse whipped out her other gun and held it on MB.
> 
> 
> 
> MB wipped out a second gun and pointed it at doorman. (LOL Popcorn)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Great I picked the wrong day to walk around without my guns" Doorman said
Click to expand...

Horse laughed "The unlucky duck" she said


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC stands for personal computer.  Horse whipped out her other gun and held it on MB.
> 
> 
> 
> MB wipped out a second gun and pointed it at doorman. (LOL Popcorn)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Great I picked the wrong day to walk around without my guns" Doorman said
Click to expand...

MB 'muahahahahaed' at him


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB wipped out a second gun and pointed it at doorman. (LOL Popcorn)
> 
> 
> 
> "Great I picked the wrong day to walk around without my guns" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse laughed "The unlucky duck" she said
Click to expand...

"Well see ya" he said as he started running


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Great I picked the wrong day to walk around without my guns" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> Horse laughed "The unlucky duck" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well see ya" he said as he started running
Click to expand...

MB fired hitting him in the foot


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Great I picked the wrong day to walk around without my guns" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> Horse laughed "The unlucky duck" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well see ya" he said as he started running
Click to expand...

Horse shot his hat full a holes so that it fell off his head.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse laughed "The unlucky duck" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "Well see ya" he said as he started running
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse shot his hat full a holes so that it fell off his head.
Click to expand...

MB held her hand out to bump fists with horse


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse laughed "The unlucky duck" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "Well see ya" he said as he started running
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse shot his hat full a holes so that it fell off his head.
Click to expand...

"DANG" he yelled


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well see ya" he said as he started running
> 
> 
> 
> Horse shot his hat full a holes so that it fell off his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB held her hand out to bump fists with horse
Click to expand...

Horse bumped MB's fist and nodded "Oh yeah" she said.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse shot his hat full a holes so that it fell off his head.
> 
> 
> 
> MB held her hand out to bump fists with horse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse bumped MB's fist and nodded "Oh yeah" she said.
Click to expand...

Doorman put his hands in the air "Dont shoot" he said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB held her hand out to bump fists with horse
> 
> 
> 
> Horse bumped MB's fist and nodded "Oh yeah" she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doorman put his hands in the air "Dont shoot" he said
Click to expand...

"Why shouldn't we?" horse asked suspiciously.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse bumped MB's fist and nodded "Oh yeah" she said.
> 
> 
> 
> Doorman put his hands in the air "Dont shoot" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why shouldn't we?" horse asked suspiciously.
Click to expand...

"because I wouldnt shoot you" Doorman said


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse shot his hat full a holes so that it fell off his head.
> 
> 
> 
> MB held her hand out to bump fists with horse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse bumped MB's fist and nodded "Oh yeah" she said.
Click to expand...

MB smiled 'shall we finished what we started' she asks


----------



## DuckLover2399

"Shane!" stephanie said searching the fields


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorman put his hands in the air "Dont shoot" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "Why shouldn't we?" horse asked suspiciously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "because I wouldnt shoot you" Doorman said
Click to expand...

"How can we be sure?" she asked, narrowing her eyes.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> "Shane!" stephanie said searching the fields


Shane was strolling through tall fields of golden grass. The sky was beautiful blue and cloudless. The air smelled fresh and clean. Autumn was on it's way.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why shouldn't we?" horse asked suspiciously.
> 
> 
> 
> "because I wouldnt shoot you" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "How can we be sure?" she asked, narrowing her eyes.
Click to expand...

"Because I have a gun in my pocket right now" Doorman said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "because I wouldnt shoot you" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> "How can we be sure?" she asked, narrowing her eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Because I have a gun in my pocket right now" Doorman said
Click to expand...

"Liar'[ she hissed, thumbing back the trigger.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How can we be sure?" she asked, narrowing her eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> "Because I have a gun in my pocket right now" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Liar'[ she hissed, thumbing back the trigger.
Click to expand...

"You can check" Doorman said "That or I can take it out myself"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Because I have a gun in my pocket right now" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> "Liar'[ she hissed, thumbing back the trigger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You can check" Doorman said "That or I can take it out myself"
Click to expand...

"You are a liar either way, you told us you forgot your guns at home" she said


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Liar'[ she hissed, thumbing back the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> "You can check" Doorman said "That or I can take it out myself"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You are a liar either way, you told us you forgot your guns at home" she said
Click to expand...

"Yeah well I didnt see the need to tell ya I dont shoot ladies" Doorman said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Shane!" stephanie said searching the fields
> 
> 
> 
> Shane was strolling through tall fields of golden grass. The sky was beautiful blue and cloudless. The air smelled fresh and clean. Autumn was on it's way.
Click to expand...

She sighed and tacked up firefly in English tack. Deciding to go find Shane. She heaved herself up and began to trot in the direction of the field.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You can check" Doorman said "That or I can take it out myself"
> 
> 
> 
> "You are a liar either way, you told us you forgot your guns at home" she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yeah well I didnt see the need to tell ya I dont shoot ladies" Doorman said
Click to expand...

She squinted and popped a shot in the toe of his boot.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You are a liar either way, you told us you forgot your guns at home" she said
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah well I didnt see the need to tell ya I dont shoot ladies" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She squinted and popped a shot in the toe of his boot.
Click to expand...

"Ouch!!" he blurted out "Well that wasnt very lady like"


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Shane!" stephanie said searching the fields
> 
> 
> 
> Shane was strolling through tall fields of golden grass. The sky was beautiful blue and cloudless. The air smelled fresh and clean. Autumn was on it's way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sighed and tacked up firefly in English tack. Deciding to go find Shane. She heaved herself up and began to trot in the direction of the field.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah well I didnt see the need to tell ya I dont shoot ladies" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> She squinted and popped a shot in the toe of his boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ouch!!" he blurted out "Well that wasnt very lady like"
Click to expand...

"I'm not a lady" she replied


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane was strolling through tall fields of golden grass. The sky was beautiful blue and cloudless. The air smelled fresh and clean. Autumn was on it's way.
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed and tacked up firefly in English tack. Deciding to go find Shane. She heaved herself up and began to trot in the direction of the field.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Shane stopped and looked around, it was purely beautiful.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She squinted and popped a shot in the toe of his boot.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ouch!!" he blurted out "Well that wasnt very lady like"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm not a lady" she replied
Click to expand...

"Then what are you?" Doorman asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sighed and tacked up firefly in English tack. Deciding to go find Shane. She heaved herself up and began to trot in the direction of the field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shane stopped and looked around, it was purely beautiful.
Click to expand...

Stephanies smiled when she saw him. She began to trot fire toward him.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ouch!!" he blurted out "Well that wasnt very lady like"
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not a lady" she replied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Then what are you?" Doorman asked
Click to expand...

"I'm a farm girl turned outlaw' she answered with a western drawl.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm not a lady" she replied
> 
> 
> 
> "Then what are you?" Doorman asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I'm a farm girl turned outlaw' she answered with a western drawl.
Click to expand...

"Well you didnt have to shoot my foot" he said as he fell down "I give"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Then what are you?" Doorman asked
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm a farm girl turned outlaw' she answered with a western drawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well you didnt have to shoot my foot" he said as he fell down "I give"
Click to expand...

She placed a boot on his stomach and fired into the air.


----------



## DuckLover2399

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane stopped and looked around, it was purely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanies smiled when she saw him. She began to trot fire toward him.
Click to expand...


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane stopped and looked around, it was purely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanies smiled when she saw him. She began to trot fire toward him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He saw her and smiled.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm a farm girl turned outlaw' she answered with a western drawl.
> 
> 
> 
> "Well you didnt have to shoot my foot" he said as he fell down "I give"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She placed a boot on his stomach and fired into the air.
Click to expand...

MB snickered 'now you have two bad feat.' she glanced at horse 'we could use him as bear bait' she said smiling


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well you didnt have to shoot my foot" he said as he fell down "I give"
> 
> 
> 
> She placed a boot on his stomach and fired into the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB snickered 'now you have two bad feat.' she glanced at horse 'we could use him as bear bait' she said smiling
Click to expand...

Her eyes gleamed with mischief.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanies smiled when she saw him. She began to trot fire toward him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He saw her and smiled.
Click to expand...

Firefly Nickered to him. Stephanie smiled and slipped off her. "Shane" she said with a smile, her deep blue eyes danced.


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He saw her and smiled.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly Nickered to him. Stephanie smiled and slipped off her. "Shane" she said with a smile, her deep blue eyes danced.
Click to expand...

He smiled happily.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He saw her and smiled.
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly Nickered to him. Stephanie smiled and slipped off her. "Shane" she said with a smile, her deep blue eyes danced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled happily.
Click to expand...

She poked him in the chest "whatcha laughing about?"


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She placed a boot on his stomach and fired into the air.
> 
> 
> 
> MB snickered 'now you have two bad feat.' she glanced at horse 'we could use him as bear bait' she said smiling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Her eyes gleamed with mischief.
Click to expand...

MB waggled her eyebrows


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefly Nickered to him. Stephanie smiled and slipped off her. "Shane" she said with a smile, her deep blue eyes danced.
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled happily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She poked him in the chest "whatcha laughing about?"
Click to expand...

"Nothin'" he said


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He smiled happily.
> 
> 
> 
> She poked him in the chest "whatcha laughing about?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nothin'" he said
Click to expand...

She smiled "I don't believe you"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She poked him in the chest "whatcha laughing about?"
> 
> 
> 
> "Nothin'" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She smiled "I don't believe you"
Click to expand...

"Really!" he portested


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nothin'" he said
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled "I don't believe you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Really!" he portested
Click to expand...

She laughed "I'm playing with ya silly"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She smiled "I don't believe you"
> 
> 
> 
> "Really!" he portested
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She laughed "I'm playing with ya silly"
Click to expand...

He smiled happily.


----------



## DuckLover2399

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Really!" he portested
> 
> 
> 
> She laughed "I'm playing with ya silly"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He smiled happily.
Click to expand...

She grinned


----------



## manybirds

(can it please please please turn night now please please)


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB snickered 'now you have two bad feat.' she glanced at horse 'we could use him as bear bait' she said smiling
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyes gleamed with mischief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB waggled her eyebrows
Click to expand...

Doorman pulled out two pistols "You shoot again see what happens"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> (can it please please please turn night now please please)


Turn?


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her eyes gleamed with mischief.
> 
> 
> 
> MB waggled her eyebrows
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doorman pulled out two pistols "You shoot again see what happens"
Click to expand...

"If I shoot again, you'll never pull another trigger" horse replied


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB waggled her eyebrows
> 
> 
> 
> Doorman pulled out two pistols "You shoot again see what happens"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "If I shoot again, you'll never pull another trigger" horse replied
Click to expand...

"Do it" Doorman said smiling wickedly


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorman pulled out two pistols "You shoot again see what happens"
> 
> 
> 
> "If I shoot again, you'll never pull another trigger" horse replied
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Do it" Doorman said smiling wickedly
Click to expand...

She aimed one ast his head and the other at his haert "Ready?" she saksed


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If I shoot again, you'll never pull another trigger" horse replied
> 
> 
> 
> "Do it" Doorman said smiling wickedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She aimed one ast his head and the other at his haert "Ready?" she saksed
Click to expand...

"Yep" he said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do it" Doorman said smiling wickedly
> 
> 
> 
> She aimed one ast his head and the other at his haert "Ready?" she saksed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Yep" he said
Click to expand...

"What's the catch?" she asked suspiciously.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She aimed one ast his head and the other at his haert "Ready?" she saksed
> 
> 
> 
> "Yep" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "What's the catch?" she asked suspiciously.
Click to expand...

"No catch" he said


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yep" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "What's the catch?" she asked suspiciously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No catch" he said
Click to expand...

out of no where MB shot the pistol out of his left hand blood flying


----------



## manybirds

Elizabeth crept out of bead tiptoeing toward lily/stephanie's room.


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What's the catch?" she asked suspiciously.
> 
> 
> 
> "No catch" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> out of no where MB shot the pistol out of his left hand blood flying
Click to expand...

"Hey MB I aint gonna shoot no lady I wouldnt have the guts" Doorman said


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No catch" he said
> 
> 
> 
> out of no where MB shot the pistol out of his left hand blood flying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hey MB I aint gonna shoot no lady I wouldnt have the guts" Doorman said
Click to expand...

all of a sudden MB reached in and kissed his cheek leaving a red lipstick print. 'HA' she said 'now explain that to your mother' she said triumphantly


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> Elizabeth crept out of bead tiptoeing toward lily/stephanie's room.


she crept into the room shaking them awake


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of no where MB shot the pistol out of his left hand blood flying
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey MB I aint gonna shoot no lady I wouldnt have the guts" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all of a sudden MB reached in and kissed his cheek leaving a red lipstick print. 'HA' she said 'now explain that to your mother' she said triumphantly
Click to expand...

"Well first Ive got to tell her bout the BULLET holes in my foot" Doorman said


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey MB I aint gonna shoot no lady I wouldnt have the guts" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> all of a sudden MB reached in and kissed his cheek leaving a red lipstick print. 'HA' she said 'now explain that to your mother' she said triumphantly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well first Ive got to tell her bout the BULLET holes in my foot" Doorman said
Click to expand...

MB threw her head back and laughed. she elbowed horse 'i say we keep him as our little' she eyed him 'pet' she said raising her eyebrows significantly at horse


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth crept out of bead tiptoeing toward lily/stephanie's room.
> 
> 
> 
> she crept into the room shaking them awake
Click to expand...


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all of a sudden MB reached in and kissed his cheek leaving a red lipstick print. 'HA' she said 'now explain that to your mother' she said triumphantly
> 
> 
> 
> "Well first Ive got to tell her bout the BULLET holes in my foot" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB threw her head back and laughed. she elbowed horse 'i say we keep him as our little' she eyed him 'pet' she said raising her eyebrows significantly at horse
Click to expand...

"No really " Doorman said "I think Im dieing of bloodloss"


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well first Ive got to tell her bout the BULLET holes in my foot" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> MB threw her head back and laughed. she elbowed horse 'i say we keep him as our little' she eyed him 'pet' she said raising her eyebrows significantly at horse
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No really " Doorman said "I think Im dieing of bloodloss"
Click to expand...

He fainted


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of no where MB shot the pistol out of his left hand blood flying
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey MB I aint gonna shoot no lady I wouldnt have the guts" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all of a sudden MB reached in and kissed his cheek leaving a red lipstick print. 'HA' she said 'now explain that to your mother' she said triumphantly
Click to expand...

Horse doubled over in laughter.


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB threw her head back and laughed. she elbowed horse 'i say we keep him as our little' she eyed him 'pet' she said raising her eyebrows significantly at horse
> 
> 
> 
> "No really " Doorman said "I think Im dieing of bloodloss"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He fainted
Click to expand...

MB hated moments like this. she splashed cold water on him


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey MB I aint gonna shoot no lady I wouldnt have the guts" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> all of a sudden MB reached in and kissed his cheek leaving a red lipstick print. 'HA' she said 'now explain that to your mother' she said triumphantly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse doubled over in laughter.
Click to expand...

(who's your charecter on here)


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No really " Doorman said "I think Im dieing of bloodloss"
> 
> 
> 
> He fainted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB hated moments like this. she splashed cold water on him
Click to expand...

he said one more thing "Hospital"


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He fainted
> 
> 
> 
> MB hated moments like this. she splashed cold water on him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said one more thing "Hospital"
Click to expand...

MB looked at horse 'if  you take him your paying the bill'


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB hated moments like this. she splashed cold water on him
> 
> 
> 
> he said one more thing "Hospital"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB looked at horse 'if  you take him your paying the bill'
Click to expand...

"Ill pay" he said as he fainted again


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he said one more thing "Hospital"
> 
> 
> 
> MB looked at horse 'if  you take him your paying the bill'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Ill pay" he said as he fainted again
Click to expand...

' your call' she said shrugging watching the dying doorman


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB looked at horse 'if  you take him your paying the bill'
> 
> 
> 
> "Ill pay" he said as he fainted again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ' your call' she said shrugging watching the dying doorman
Click to expand...

"Aaaaarrrgggghhh I will just limp there" Doorman said


----------



## manybirds

elizabeth continued to shake stephanie/lily waiting for them to wake up


----------



## manybirds

zippy looked for firefly (do you still want her to foal)


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

Tristan wandered around the far looking for someone to talk to.


----------



## manybirds

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> Tristan wandered around the far looking for someone to talk to.


i would RP with you but i only have zippy elizabeth and taylor


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

manybirds said:
			
		

> horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan wandered around the far looking for someone to talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> i would RP with you but i only have zippy elizabeth and taylor
Click to expand...


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> zippy looked for firefly (do you still want her to foal)


Yea. 

Firefly was laying in a large paddock. She appered to have been put in the paddock that was zippys


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy looked for firefly (do you still want her to foal)
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.
> 
> Firefly was laying in a large paddock. She appered to have been put in the paddock that was zippys
Click to expand...

zippy trotted over 'what ya doin' he asked


----------



## manybirds

elizabeth shook harder at lily/ stephanie (any girl) still trying to wake them up without causing too much noise or turning on any lights


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy looked for firefly (do you still want her to foal)
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.
> 
> Firefly was laying in a large paddock. She appered to have been put in the paddock that was zippys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zippy trotted over 'what ya doin' he asked
Click to expand...

She looked up at him tiredly. "nothing"


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> elizabeth shook harder at lily/ stephanie (any girl) still trying to wake them up without causing too much noise or turning on any lights


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.
> 
> Firefly was laying in a large paddock. She appered to have been put in the paddock that was zippys
> 
> 
> 
> zippy trotted over 'what ya doin' he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked up at him tiredly. "nothing"
Click to expand...

what ya been up too' he asked


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zippy trotted over 'what ya doin' he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at him tiredly. "nothing"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what ya been up too' he asked
Click to expand...

She got up and shook the dirt of her coat. "nothing much"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked up at him tiredly. "nothing"
> 
> 
> 
> what ya been up too' he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She got up and shook the dirt of her coat. "nothing much"
Click to expand...

'huh' he said 'u have something in your mane' he muttered reaching out and pulling out the weed


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya been up too' he asked
> 
> 
> 
> She got up and shook the dirt of her coat. "nothing much"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'huh' he said 'u have something in your mane' he muttered reaching out and pulling out the weed
Click to expand...

She looked at him "er, Thank you"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got up and shook the dirt of her coat. "nothing much"
> 
> 
> 
> 'huh' he said 'u have something in your mane' he muttered reaching out and pulling out the weed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She looked at him "er, Thank you"
Click to expand...

he blushed 'sorry' he muttered backing up slowly


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'huh' he said 'u have something in your mane' he muttered reaching out and pulling out the weed
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at him "er, Thank you"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he blushed 'sorry' he muttered backing up slowly
Click to expand...

She shook slight yet more dust comeing off "something wrong?"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked at him "er, Thank you"
> 
> 
> 
> he blushed 'sorry' he muttered backing up slowly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She shook slight yet more dust comeing off "something wrong?"
Click to expand...

'no.' (what color is she?) he stretched shaking off the embaresment he looked at her 'run with me' he said. Zippy was probably the one of the fastest quarter horses who'de ever lived and loved running almost more than anything.


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Ill pay" he said as he fainted again
> 
> 
> 
> ' your call' she said shrugging watching the dying doorman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Aaaaarrrgggghhh I will just limp there" Doorman said
Click to expand...

Doorman limped about two feet then fell on the ground "Maybe someone could drag me?"


----------



## pekinduck<3er

Lala walked around the unfimiliar Farm.And whistled and Lily her Purebred Border Collie came running.She wondered what to do becuase she was so bored.She shrugged and just skipped around looking at the Farm.


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' your call' she said shrugging watching the dying doorman
> 
> 
> 
> "Aaaaarrrgggghhh I will just limp there" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doorman limped about two feet then fell on the ground "Maybe someone could drag me?"
Click to expand...

MB rolled her eyes. she was now in a really really short skirt with fish net tites a tight short shirt that was tied up the front high heals red lipstick dark mascara long blond hair and a piece of gum. she walked forward and grabbed him dramaticly and drug him.


----------



## manybirds

elizabeth shook even harder still trying to get stephanie/lily/any girl awake


----------



## pekinduck<3er

This is what Lala looks like exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And thats what she wears all the time .
She looked for someone to talk to anyone.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> Lala walked around the unfimiliar Farm.And whistled and Lily her Purebred Border Collie came running.She wondered what to do becuase she was so bored.She shrugged and just skipped around looking at the Farm.


"Hey Lala" Nate said


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala walked around the unfimiliar Farm.And whistled and Lily her Purebred Border Collie came running.She wondered what to do becuase she was so bored.She shrugged and just skipped around looking at the Farm.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey Lala" Nate said
Click to expand...

"Nate!!!!!!!!" she yelled and ran over to him and hugged him hard and giggled "I missed you!" she smiled


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala walked around the unfimiliar Farm.And whistled and Lily her Purebred Border Collie came running.She wondered what to do becuase she was so bored.She shrugged and just skipped around looking at the Farm.
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey Lala" Nate said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nate!!!!!!!!" she yelled and ran over to him and hugged him hard and giggled "I missed you!" she smiled
Click to expand...

"I missed you more than anything" he said grinning


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey Lala" Nate said
> 
> 
> 
> "Nate!!!!!!!!" she yelled and ran over to him and hugged him hard and giggled "I missed you!" she smiled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I missed you more than anything" he said grinning
Click to expand...

That made her feel warm inside when he said that.She smiled cutely and kissed him wrapping her arms around him.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nate!!!!!!!!" she yelled and ran over to him and hugged him hard and giggled "I missed you!" she smiled
> 
> 
> 
> "I missed you more than anything" he said grinning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That made her feel warm inside when he said that.She smiled cutely and kissed him wrapping her arms around him.
Click to expand...

"Where were you?" he asked


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I missed you more than anything" he said grinning
> 
> 
> 
> That made her feel warm inside when he said that.She smiled cutely and kissed him wrapping her arms around him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Where were you?" he asked
Click to expand...

"at.......at my dad's house.......of course!" she said kinda gloomy at first but then perked up and looked down sadly


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made her feel warm inside when he said that.She smiled cutely and kissed him wrapping her arms around him.
> 
> 
> 
> "Where were you?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "at.......at my dad's house.......of course!" she said kinda gloomy at first but then perked up and looked down sadly
Click to expand...

"That guy rubs me the wrong way" Nate said


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

I added to my story!


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ' your call' she said shrugging watching the dying doorman
> 
> 
> 
> "Aaaaarrrgggghhh I will just limp there" Doorman said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doorman limped about two feet then fell on the ground "Maybe someone could drag me?"
Click to expand...

his breathing was shallow


----------



## manybirds

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Aaaaarrrgggghhh I will just limp there" Doorman said
> 
> 
> 
> Doorman limped about two feet then fell on the ground "Maybe someone could drag me?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB rolled her eyes. she was now in a really really short skirt with fish net tites a tight short shirt that was tied up the front high heals red lipstick dark mascara long blond hair and a piece of gum. she walked forward and grabbed him dramaticly and drug him.
Click to expand...


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorman limped about two feet then fell on the ground "Maybe someone could drag me?"
> 
> 
> 
> MB rolled her eyes. she was now in a really really short skirt with fish net tites a tight short shirt that was tied up the front high heals red lipstick dark mascara long blond hair and a piece of gum. she walked forward and grabbed him dramaticly and drug him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"Why do you have that on?" asked doorman


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB rolled her eyes. she was now in a really really short skirt with fish net tites a tight short shirt that was tied up the front high heals red lipstick dark mascara long blond hair and a piece of gum. she walked forward and grabbed him dramaticly and drug him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Why do you have that on?" asked doorman
Click to expand...

MB tossed her hair and rolled her eyes 'jast giiiet up' she said


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he blushed 'sorry' he muttered backing up slowly
> 
> 
> 
> She shook slight yet more dust comeing off "something wrong?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'no.' (what color is she?) he stretched shaking off the embaresment he looked at her 'run with me' he said. Zippy was probably the one of the fastest quarter horses who'de ever lived and loved running almost more than anything.
Click to expand...

(slightly dappled bay mare) 

She pirked her ears slightly. "run with you?"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She shook slight yet more dust comeing off "something wrong?"
> 
> 
> 
> 'no.' (what color is she?) he stretched shaking off the embaresment he looked at her 'run with me' he said. Zippy was probably the one of the fastest quarter horses who'de ever lived and loved running almost more than anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (slightly dappled bay mare)
> 
> She pirked her ears slightly. "run with you?"
Click to expand...

he pranced 'yes run' he said 'please' he added


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'no.' (what color is she?) he stretched shaking off the embaresment he looked at her 'run with me' he said. Zippy was probably the one of the fastest quarter horses who'de ever lived and loved running almost more than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> (slightly dappled bay mare)
> 
> She pirked her ears slightly. "run with you?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he pranced 'yes run' he said 'please' he added
Click to expand...

She watched him, then walked around him (like rain did to spirit) eyeing him. "if" she said trailing of for a moment "you don't mind being beat by a mare"


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (slightly dappled bay mare)
> 
> She pirked her ears slightly. "run with you?"
> 
> 
> 
> he pranced 'yes run' he said 'please' he added
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She watched him, then walked around him (like rain did to spirit) eyeing him. "if" she said trailing of for a moment "you don't mind being beat by a mare"
Click to expand...

(ha he's a world champion barrel racer! speed is all he's got and all he loves) he smiled at her 'i'll go slow for you' he said. he took off at a canter. 

sorry i've got to go get my hair cut so i'll be gone for a little while


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he pranced 'yes run' he said 'please' he added
> 
> 
> 
> She watched him, then walked around him (like rain did to spirit) eyeing him. "if" she said trailing of for a moment "you don't mind being beat by a mare"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (ha he's a world champion barrel racer! speed is all he's got and all he loves) he smiled at her 'i'll go slow for you' he said. he took off at a canter.
> 
> sorry i've got to go get my hair cut so i'll be gone for a little while
Click to expand...

(mine horse is so better)

She was already past Him her mane wiping about.


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why do you have that on?" asked doorman
> 
> 
> 
> MB tossed her hair and rolled her eyes 'jast giiiet up' she said
Click to expand...

he didnt answer


----------



## DuckLover2399

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Why do you have that on?" asked doorman
> 
> 
> 
> MB tossed her hair and rolled her eyes 'jast giiiet up' she said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he didnt answer
Click to expand...


----------



## the fisherman

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB tossed her hair and rolled her eyes 'jast giiiet up' she said
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt answer
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Where were you?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "at.......at my dad's house.......of course!" she said kinda gloomy at first but then perked up and looked down sadly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That guy rubs me the wrong way" Nate said
Click to expand...


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "at.......at my dad's house.......of course!" she said kinda gloomy at first but then perked up and looked down sadly
> 
> 
> 
> "That guy rubs me the wrong way" Nate said
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

"Hehe everyone says that for Some Reason!" she smiles awkwardly and rubs the back of her head and kicked slightly at the ground.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "That guy rubs me the wrong way" Nate said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hehe everyone says that for Some Reason!" she smiles awkwardly and rubs the back of her head and kicked slightly at the ground.
Click to expand...

"Anything your not tellin me?" he asked


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hehe everyone says that for Some Reason!" she smiles awkwardly and rubs the back of her head and kicked slightly at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> "Anything your not tellin me?" he asked
Click to expand...

"Eh,.........No!Not at all" she smiled brightly and then got lost in thought.Then she shuttered and went into reality again smiling cutely


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hehe everyone says that for Some Reason!" she smiles awkwardly and rubs the back of her head and kicked slightly at the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> "Anything your not tellin me?" he asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Eh,.........No!Not at all" she smiled brightly and then got lost in thought.Then she shuttered and went into reality again smiling cutely
Click to expand...

"It sounds like you are" Nate said


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Anything your not tellin me?" he asked
> 
> 
> 
> "Eh,.........No!Not at all" she smiled brightly and then got lost in thought.Then she shuttered and went into reality again smiling cutely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "It sounds like you are" Nate said
Click to expand...

"Hehe.......well he kinda touched me......... But that doesnt matter!" she smiled brightly almost as if it didn't happen.You would never guess what she's been through..


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Eh,.........No!Not at all" she smiled brightly and then got lost in thought.Then she shuttered and went into reality again smiling cutely
> 
> 
> 
> "It sounds like you are" Nate said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hehe.......well he kinda touched me......... But that doesnt matter!" she smiled brightly almost as if it didn't happen.You would never guess what she's been through..
Click to expand...

His face turned red with anger


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "It sounds like you are" Nate said
> 
> 
> 
> "Hehe.......well he kinda touched me......... But that doesnt matter!" she smiled brightly almost as if it didn't happen.You would never guess what she's been through..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His face turned red with anger
Click to expand...

"Did......Did I say Something?" she said sadly and cowered.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hehe.......well he kinda touched me......... But that doesnt matter!" she smiled brightly almost as if it didn't happen.You would never guess what she's been through..
> 
> 
> 
> His face turned red with anger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Did......Did I say Something?" she said sadly and cowered.
Click to expand...

"No not you your father" he said


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His face turned red with anger
> 
> 
> 
> "Did......Did I say Something?" she said sadly and cowered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No not you your father" he said
Click to expand...

"Well...........He didnt do anything!" she said defensively (She was brainwashed by him)


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Did......Did I say Something?" she said sadly and cowered.
> 
> 
> 
> "No not you your father" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Well...........He didnt do anything!" she said defensively (She was brainwashed by him)
Click to expand...

"Aaarggghhh" he said as he punched the nearest tree breaking his fingers (How shall Nate find out?)


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No not you your father" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "Well...........He didnt do anything!" she said defensively (She was brainwashed by him)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Aaarggghhh" he said as he punched the nearest tree breaking his fingers (How shall Nate find out?)
Click to expand...

(How she acts  i guess) She ran to him and brang him inside her bedroom and teras filled up in her eyes"Don't hurt Yourself!!!!!" she yelled sadly a tear streaming down and call an ambulance for his fingers.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Well...........He didnt do anything!" she said defensively (She was brainwashed by him)
> 
> 
> 
> "Aaarggghhh" he said as he punched the nearest tree breaking his fingers (How shall Nate find out?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (How she acts  i guess) She ran to him and brang him inside her bedroom and teras filled up in her eyes"Don't hurt Yourself!!!!!" she yelled sadly a tear streaming down and call an ambulance for his fingers.
Click to expand...

"I dont need the ambulance I will be fine" he said


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Aaarggghhh" he said as he punched the nearest tree breaking his fingers (How shall Nate find out?)
> 
> 
> 
> (How she acts  i guess) She ran to him and brang him inside her bedroom and teras filled up in her eyes"Don't hurt Yourself!!!!!" she yelled sadly a tear streaming down and call an ambulance for his fingers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I dont need the ambulance I will be fine" he said
Click to expand...

"No!" she said sternly,red and blue lights flashed and sirens howled.@ men came out and Brought nate into the ambulance.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (How she acts  i guess) She ran to him and brang him inside her bedroom and teras filled up in her eyes"Don't hurt Yourself!!!!!" she yelled sadly a tear streaming down and call an ambulance for his fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> "I dont need the ambulance I will be fine" he said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "No!" she said sternly,red and blue lights flashed and sirens howled.@ men came out and Brought nate into the ambulance.
Click to expand...

He shoved them off "Im fine!!"


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I dont need the ambulance I will be fine" he said
> 
> 
> 
> "No!" she said sternly,red and blue lights flashed and sirens howled.@ men came out and Brought nate into the ambulance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He shoved them off "Im fine!!"
Click to expand...

"Nate...please" she sais sweetly and softly.She walked up to the Ambulance slowly,The paramedics were cheking her out big time.She just ignored them "please......" she said softly


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No!" she said sternly,red and blue lights flashed and sirens howled.@ men came out and Brought nate into the ambulance.
> 
> 
> 
> He shoved them off "Im fine!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nate...please" she sais sweetly and softly.She walked up to the Ambulance slowly,The paramedics were cheking her out big time.She just ignored them "please......" she said softly
Click to expand...

Nate punched on of them in the face breaking the medics nose


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He shoved them off "Im fine!!"
> 
> 
> 
> "Nate...please" she sais sweetly and softly.She walked up to the Ambulance slowly,The paramedics were cheking her out big time.She just ignored them "please......" she said softly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nate punched on of them in the face breaking the medics nose
Click to expand...

"hey were trying to help you!Now come one!" the one with the broken nose said but then winked at Lala who quickly ran off to get Lily and her horse.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Nate...please" she sais sweetly and softly.She walked up to the Ambulance slowly,The paramedics were cheking her out big time.She just ignored them "please......" she said softly
> 
> 
> 
> Nate punched on of them in the face breaking the medics nose
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "hey were trying to help you!Now come one!" the one with the broken nose said but then winked at Lala who quickly ran off to get Lily and her horse.
Click to expand...

"You guys better not mess with me Im a pro in MMA fighting" he said "and Im only 16"


----------



## pekinduck<3er

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nate punched on of them in the face breaking the medics nose
> 
> 
> 
> "hey were trying to help you!Now come one!" the one with the broken nose said but then winked at Lala who quickly ran off to get Lily and her horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You guys better not mess with me Im a pro in MMA fighting" he said "and Im only 16"
Click to expand...

They backed off and closed the doors.The ambulance sped to the hospital.And got their.A nurse took him in a room and fixed him up.She smiled.


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey were trying to help you!Now come one!" the one with the broken nose said but then winked at Lala who quickly ran off to get Lily and her horse.
> 
> 
> 
> "You guys better not mess with me Im a pro in MMA fighting" he said "and Im only 16"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They backed off and closed the doors.The ambulance sped to the hospital.And got their.A nurse took him in a room and fixed him up.She smiled.
Click to expand...

"GET ME OUT OF HERE" he yelled


----------



## pekinduck<3er

Gotta go to bed  Bye


----------



## the fisherman

pekinduck<3er said:
			
		

> Gotta go to bed  Bye


 Bye


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She watched him, then walked around him (like rain did to spirit) eyeing him. "if" she said trailing of for a moment "you don't mind being beat by a mare"
> 
> 
> 
> (ha he's a world champion barrel racer! speed is all he's got and all he loves) he smiled at her 'i'll go slow for you' he said. he took off at a canter.
> 
> sorry i've got to go get my hair cut so i'll be gone for a little while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (mine horse is so better)
> 
> She was already past Him her mane wiping about.
Click to expand...

he ran by her side smiling the wind in his mane tail high muscles flowing under his skin. he  looked at her 'see i promised i'de go slow' he said teasing her


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB tossed her hair and rolled her eyes 'jast giiiet up' she said
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt answer
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

MB glared 'u vant a hoyspital oy nat?' she snapped


----------



## manybirds

night guys!


----------



## DuckLover2399

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ha he's a world champion barrel racer! speed is all he's got and all he loves) he smiled at her 'i'll go slow for you' he said. he took off at a canter.
> 
> sorry i've got to go get my hair cut so i'll be gone for a little while
> 
> 
> 
> (mine horse is so better)
> 
> She was already past Him her mane wiping about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he ran by her side smiling the wind in his mane tail high muscles flowing under his skin. he  looked at her 'see i promised i'de go slow' he said teasing her
Click to expand...

She stopped her head shot up "Stephanie" she said with a concerned tone.


----------



## manybirds

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (mine horse is so better)
> 
> She was already past Him her mane wiping about.
> 
> 
> 
> he ran by her side smiling the wind in his mane tail high muscles flowing under his skin. he  looked at her 'see i promised i'de go slow' he said teasing her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She stopped her head shot up "Stephanie" she said with a concerned tone.
Click to expand...

he paused watching her


----------



## the fisherman

manybirds said:
			
		

> DuckLover2399 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MB glared 'u vant a hoyspital oy nat?' she snapped
Click to expand...

He had fainted again


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You guys better not mess with me Im a pro in MMA fighting" he said "and Im only 16"
> 
> 
> 
> They backed off and closed the doors.The ambulance sped to the hospital.And got their.A nurse took him in a room and fixed him up.She smiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "GET ME OUT OF HERE" he yelled
Click to expand...

"I aint kiddin" he said as he got up "Im leaving"


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

the fisherman said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB glared 'u vant a hoyspital oy nat?' she snapped
> 
> 
> 
> He had fainted again
Click to expand...

Horse did something totally unexpected.


----------



## the fisherman

horsecrazychicklovingkid said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB glared 'u vant a hoyspital oy nat?' she snapped
> 
> 
> 
> He had fainted again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horse did something totally unexpected.
Click to expand...

Doormans face was pale


----------



## DuckLover2399

Bailey laid pale faced on the ground. Blood pooled around her.


----------



## pekinduck<3er

DuckLover2399 said:
			
		

> Bailey laid pale faced on the ground. Blood pooled around her.


Lala ran over "What Happened???!!!!!!?????" she said yelling


----------



## the fisherman

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekinduck<3er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They backed off and closed the doors.The ambulance sped to the hospital.And got their.A nurse took him in a room and fixed him up.She smiled.
> 
> 
> 
> "GET ME OUT OF HERE" he yelled
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I aint kiddin" he said as he got up "Im leaving"
Click to expand...


----------



## manybirds

the fisherman said:
			
		

> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fisherman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "GET ME OUT OF HERE" he yelled
> 
> 
> 
> "I aint kiddin" he said as he got up "Im leaving"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

MB tossed her hair. putting her hand on her hips. she rolled her eyes and hopped on her horse still in her 'outfit' and road after them


----------



## horsecrazychicklovingkid

I am way too busy for this thread, I have several over on BYC and I'm co-owning another, so y'all can lock this thread if ya want to.


----------

